# OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA will show up in the US in next few hours and this thread has just one simple mission:

*SHOW US YOUR H2O ORCAs!*


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Got it! :-!

Thank you, Clemens!









...and yes. the date is grey ;-)!


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Heiner said:


> Got it! :-!
> 
> Thank you, Clemens!QUOTE]
> 
> Please post some more pics! My order number is 46, what was yours? I caaan't wait any longer...


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Looks great. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, it's No. 026, and here's the bracelet - and the grey date |>:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Very nice!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

That is a good looking watch! Thanks for sharing. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

It's about to get real good in this thread. I expect there are going to be a few happy campers around here this week. Congrats on the release of these Clemens. I know it's been a long time coming. 

Heiner, that bracelet looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Quick and dirty iPhone photo. Amazing kit!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wrist shot. Wow again


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow! Very seet, wear those if good health!
I like what I am seeing.
Regards
Robt


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The floodgates are about to open up real wide and the waters are gonna be infested with Orca's !!! 

All sea creatures, even the sharks are gonna be scared....lol. 

My light tent, and camera are ready to go and once the models get here (dive and dress) the photo shoot will get going......just wish I could get a couple of bikini clad hotties to throw into the mix (but the wifey won't allow it)....LOL

Keep the pics coming folks....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny T said:


> ....just wish I could get a couple of bikini clad hotties to throw into the mix (but the wifey won't allow it)....LOL
> 
> Keep the pics coming folks....


Just look at our new calendar pictures (to be released between Xmas & NY) and won´t have to organize the girlies: I did the shooting for the new H2O Calendar 2013 already in Milano End November with two really tooo hoooooottttt girls. Of course you will also find some small watches in the scenes.  LOL


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*will be taking more shots tomorrow.rained all day here in philly








*


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Good gosh Dave! That sandwich dial looks great. I can't wait to see the rest of your picks.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

My ORCA package arrived this morning as well, cram packed with goodies just begging for some camera time 

I couldn't be more excited with the arrival!! I have some _very_ _special _stuff to show you all 

I've been running around all day today, but I will get some initial shots up tonight sometime, and look for a dedicated in-depth thread to follow soon...


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm refreshing my email every 5 minutes, hoping mine is on the way........You left coast peeps are killin' me........


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Some proper shots - this is a really nice watch I must say...No bracelet shots but I am sure some others will post them. Been a long day and just got home...


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

looks very cool ,love the lume!
waiting for my e-mail!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O ORCA will show up in the US in next few hours and this thread has just one simple mission:
> 
> *SHOW US YOUR H2O ORCAs!*


ALL fantastic timepieces, but the one that truly catches my eye is the Mono: so different, but so good!!!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

PS: has anyone any idea what's the starting price for the Mono? I googled around but found nothing.


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

Pre-order it started at $900 and went up from there depending on the options selected. The pre-order page says that the price would increase at least 20% when the pre-order phase closed, so I figure $1080 minimum (haven't actually seen what Clemens settled on for non pre-order pricing).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wow! awesome looking watches, thanks for sharing guys!!! I so wish I had not procrastinated and jumped on the pre order!
Congrats everyone!

Dave, can't wait to see yours man!!! I know you've been waiting for this a long time!!


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

The gray dial is amazing. Really lusting over it.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> My ORCA package arrived this morning as well, cram packed with goodies just begging for some camera time
> 
> I couldn't be more excited with the arrival!! I have some _very_ _special _stuff to show you all
> 
> I've been running around all day today, but I will get some initial shots up tonight sometime, and look for a dedicated in-depth thread to follow soon...


Excellent news Dave. Looking forward to the pics to hold me over until mine arrives. No tracking number for mine yet.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, I actually ordered *two* ORCAS, the first of which I've added a few pics of below. _This_ one (below) will unquestionably be my daily wearer. It's absolutely *awesome*.

You all know how impressed I was with the prototypes, but man, I'm tellin' you all, the production models are just incredible, simply stunning in person. It's been said countless times, and it's never been truer than here, pictures simply do not do this watch justice. They look great in pictures, but in the flesh, man oh man, they're just _so_ nice. In every way, they've completely exceeded my expectations. I absolutely love them.

(as for my _other_ Orca... yes, I got that one too, and it's a pretty special. Very unique. I'll hold off on that surprise for a little while longer. But I promise to share soon  )

Also, expect a full overall review once I have time to sit down and put it together.

In the meantime, here's a some pics of my _ORCA dive_...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

PortlandSpartan said:


> The gray dial is amazing. Really lusting over it.


then just wait til you see my next pictures, your lust won't be able to handle it...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Nice pictures... Come on Dave show the other Orca....  I need something till my orcas come..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing sheriff. Great pics. Can't wait to see your other Orca. I absolutely cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Beautiful pics Dave!

...... I think I know whats coming next. ;-)


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

DEMO111 said:


> Beautiful pics Dave!
> 
> ...... I think I know whats coming next. ;-)


I don't and it's really starting to tick me off! I have a feeling that it's going to be disgustingly insane. It's really going to be hard for me to keep mine boxed up until Tuesday.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you sure you can wait to open it? I didn't



MrMayface said:


> I don't and it's really starting to tick me off! I have a feeling that it's going to be disgustingly insane. It's really going to be hard for me to keep mine boxed up until Tuesday.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Dan01 said:


> Are you sure you can wait to open it? I didn't


 LOL! Yeah. We're only 1 week out and I haven't received a tracking number. Therefore I probably will not have it any earlier than Friday. So I wont have to wait but for a couple days. My Olivier bronze diver came Saturday, so I still playing with that and giving it the once over.

Although I initially thought that the pics in this thread would help make hold off until Christmas, but their making it harder. I just can't stop clicking on this thread though.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome pics Sheriffd2! I thought there was supposed to be lumed "ORCA" text in the rotor. In the photos of the case back I can't see it? Maybe I have missed some info, or Dave has a special version...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Even we ordered the rotor specially without the normal text on it we decided to NOT lume the rotor as the space behind the rotor is max. 0.4mm and we didn´t want to risk that the lume is stopping the movement of the rotor.
Let´s keep this thread for pictures and comments to the pictures. Thechnical details could be better asked in the second thread.


----------



## Spinner410 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

Khenrick said:


> Pre-order it started at $900 and went up from there depending on the options selected. The pre-order page says that the price would increase at least 20% when the pre-order phase closed, so I figure $1080 minimum (haven't actually seen what Clemens settled on for non pre-order pricing).


Wow, the price is actually great. Thanks for the info


----------



## Boston Jay (May 30, 2010)

Sherriffd2 should be on the payroll. Those pics are insane! Wow.

I was uninterested when the pics of this watch were crooked date at 430. Now I see pics where it is no loger crooked at 430, so I am interested all over again.

I am way too lazy to go looking for the explanation in another thread. BTW, your calendar is quite good.  I'll be in touch via email to purchase the model Sherriff posted.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dave,
great photos as usual. It's a beauty but I know you are specially excited about that other one. Can't to see it too. Sounded like it'd be unique and real cool!'
I need to order one!

i think I need to come down see u again and check it out in person with a beer at the Don Cesar ;-)


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

Great looking watch, and love that grey dial. Congrats to the owners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dave,
> great photos as usual. It's a beauty but I know you are specially excited about that other one. Can't to see it too. Sounded like it'd be unique and real cool!'
> I need to order one!
> 
> i think I need to come down see u again and check it out in person with a beer at the Don Cesar ;-)


Beer at Don Cesar? OK, I come with you!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Beer at Don Cesar? OK, I come with you!


Ah ah! Yeah man!! Come meet us. Last time we had lunch and beers there and watches spread out all over the table 
I need to get one of these man, I couldn't get the app to work during the pre order to build one and then forgot :-(


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You´re always welcome! 

Have to stop assembly of your watches. It´s 2:30 AM.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> You´re always welcome!
> 
> Have to stop assembly of your watches. It´s 2:30 AM.


Okay Clemens, you've now had about 3 hours of sleep. Wake up and ship my watch. :-d


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeap yeap....i need to wear mine to Basel......



emathieu said:


> Okay Clemens, you've now had about 3 hours of sleep. Wake up and ship my watch. :-d


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

OK, without further ado, allow me to present to you my other, and *very special,* ORCA.

First, this is *NOT* an available production model, this was a very special accommodation from H2O. Just wanted to share this one-off stunner with my WUS family.....

What you're looking at is a _fully mirror polishe_d ORCA dress  Every surface has been polished to perfection, and I mean *PERFECTION*. Every edge of each bracelet link. Every edge of the outer case. Even every surface of the_ inner_ case and caseback!

Talk about a jewel! Take special note of the bezel, the outer 'tooth' edges have been carefully polished while every recess is finished in contrasted bead blasted matte.

...and that's not all...

Your eyes are not deceiving you, that is in fact a superdome sapphire crystal as well  It's light interplay beautifully pairing with the curves and reflections of polished case and bezel surfaces.

And lastly, to add one final unique touch, the minute hand offering single splash of orange pop against the the cool grey dial and chrome hour and second hands.

The result is nothing short of astonishing. It is *stunning.
*
Again, this is _not_ available for order. (well, not at this time anyway, you never know what will be offered as the ORCA continues to develop. We all know Clemens is always thinking...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that polished orca looks awesome! You take nice pics! I want one like that!!!


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

That is just awesome!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love that superdome!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> i think I need to come down see u again and check it out in person with a beer at the Don Cesar ;-)


I think you do too!  You know the drill, you get yourself down here, I'll be there with the cold ones waiting!


----------



## just1more (Nov 11, 2008)

FedEx just dropped off mine....









-just1more


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Sheriffd2! That polish looks awesome sir. Clemens, you outdid yourself sir. You sneaky little devils. I'm somewhat envious. o| Wow. That turned out great.

It looks like the early favorite case is the diver aka Baby Kalmar. I'm anxious to see if that trend continues.


----------



## just1more (Nov 11, 2008)

First attempt at a lume shot...









-just1more


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow that Polished Orca looks sick. You have a way with ending up with those special pieces (Harpoon-Though self made). Very nice.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sheriff -- freakin' fantastic dive you got there. The dome is flat out outstanding!! You are a lucky guy to get a one-off. Good on ya bro. I just got my dress today and HOLY MOLY its a beauty!! My Dive is still to be sent


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow sheriffd2, that polished Orca is *AMAZING*. The work on the bezel is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Love the polished one - very cool! Enjoy that one. I think my next case will have a domed crystal (standard) as I think it looks great on the watch.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

dont like this polished one......................LOVE IT!
very bling bling ,good also for 50 cent!
don t can wait anymore fo my tracking number Clemens!;-)


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love'in that sandwich dial! 
Man can't wait for mine to arrive.....


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is my modest contribution to this thread after a visit from the FedEx guy this afternoon. One thing I have noticed...Clemens are you selling many of these to yetis? Although I have smaller wrists, I think I can make a second bracelet out of the extra links provided (see last picture).


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Khenrick said:


> Here is my modest contribution to this thread after a visit from the FedEx guy this afternoon. One thing I have noticed...Clemens are you selling many of these to yetis? Although I have smaller wrists, I think I can make a second bracelet out of the extra links provided (see last picture).
> View attachment 909666
> 
> View attachment 909668
> ...


that is good i think that i have buy two bracelet for the price of one for my small wrist


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

great looking watch, I would def. own one if they had more options for the hands....bracelet looks esp. good


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What size wrist do you have and how many links did you end up taking out?



Khenrick said:


> Here is my modest contribution to this thread after a visit from the FedEx guy this afternoon. One thing I have noticed...Clemens are you selling many of these to yetis? Although I have smaller wrists, I think I can make a second bracelet out of the extra links provided (see last picture).
> View attachment 909666
> 
> View attachment 909668
> ...


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I like the sandwich dial Dave. Very cool


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

My wrist is 6.5-6.75. On pretty much all other watches I take out 3-4 links depending on the bracelet. I took 9 out of the Orca's bracelet. But paying for the hardened steel, I feel this is nice to have extras, I have just never taken a watch out of the box been able to slide it on/off with the clasp closed with room to spare.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Reliefcp (May 19, 2010)




----------



## TheDeep (Apr 22, 2006)

Not too many watches out there that really exceed ones expectations........... After seeing the photos, I know I made the right choice with the Orca! |>

The wait is almost over!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Definitely keeping this one. Some are just keepers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan01 said:


> Definitely keeping this one. Some are just keepers


:-swhat? I don't understand?:think: what is that language you speak?? Please write in WISglish only?:-d

keeper!? Pff... whazzat?;-)


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to think so too, but there always seems to be the "next" thing which often requires raising money by selling something I never thought I would part with.

Really liking this one, but so far the lugs and the size/shape of my wrist don't seem to be getting along, so who knows.



Dan01 said:


> Definitely keeping this one. Some are just keepers


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, here's contribution # 1 of 2 from me. Still waiting on my Orca Dive (hurry up Clemens :-d ).

As soon as this one was delivered at 11:12am today I literally flew to my brothers shop where I had it shipped to, and tore open the package faster than a starving lion on a carcass in the African desert!! I have to say I was more then impressed! This watch exceeded my expectations and Clemens deserves a big congrats for getting out such a beautiful product in the timeline he did. Well done my friend!! I cannot imagine what my Dive is gonna look like with that sexy dome, grey dial and that badazz bracelet. |>

Pics really and honestly do not do this watch the justice it deserves. I did the best I could to capture the beauty and essence of this watch. Sorry for the pic overload, but as you can see I'M EXCITED 

Specs:

Outer Case - Dress 
Dial - Design 2 black
Bezel - Design 2 - Sapphire inlay 60 sec
Handset - Chromed
Front Glass - Flat sapphire
Serial # 99 (The Great One )

Case and bezel surface hardening 7carbon

Enjoy !!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

You guys are killing me with your pics! The Orca looks fantastic in every combo.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny T, do you have any shots of the dial straight on and close up?, kind of like your lume pic, but with the lights on


----------



## Khenrick (Jan 19, 2012)

For whatever reason I have struggled all day trying to get the bracelet to feel comfortable on my wrist. Must be something with the size/shape of my wrist along with the lugs and bracelet. So I went trying alternatives, and think I found a winner in terms of both looks and comfort. What does everyone else think??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mngambler said:


> Danny T, do you have any shots of the dial straight on and close up?, kind of like your lume pic, but with the lights on


Took em just for ya. Each taken in different light.

This one under my desk lamp without any light diffusion










This one taken in my light tent (quick shot, hand held...pardon the dust)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Khenrick said:


> For whatever reason I have struggled all day trying to get the bracelet to feel comfortable on my wrist. Must be something with the size/shape of my wrist along with the lugs and bracelet. So I went trying alternatives, and think I found a winner in terms of both looks and comfort. What does everyone else think??
> View attachment 910096
> 
> View attachment 910097


OH HELL YEAH !!!! Looks Killer! I plan on using my black and orange isofranes on mine as well.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Khenrick said:


> For whatever reason I have struggled all day trying to get the bracelet to feel comfortable on my wrist. Must be something with the size/shape of my wrist along with the lugs and bracelet. So I went trying alternatives, and think I found a winner in terms of both looks and comfort. What does everyone else think??
> View attachment 910096
> 
> View attachment 910097


Thanks for posting these shots with the orange isofrane. I was curious about how it would look on the orang iso. IMHO it looks great!!!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> :-swhat? I don't understand?:think: what is that language you speak?? Please write in WISglish only?:-d
> 
> keeper!? Pff... whazzat?;-)


Just too excited apparently. I did say that about my doxa......


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine is set to arrive tomorrow! With all these great pics, I cant hardly stand the wait! Dive with the bracelet all hardened..


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

looks like most of pre-orders have been shipped....mine being in the last batch....lets see how versatile the orca is... on with the pics.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Took em just for ya. Each taken in different light.
> 
> This one under my desk lamp without any light diffusion
> 
> ...


Thank you very much...question for you and others (I'm referencing the first pic shown above where you can see the minute indices on the dial) does the dial vs bezel look mis-aligned or am I imagining things? notice how it is perfectly lined up at 12 and 6 but then the "home plate" looking maker under the 10,20,40,50 are off? or is this strictly the angle of the pic and optics


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am still waiting for my pre-order shipment notification...

And not very patiently!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

*R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*



tynian16 said:


> I am still waiting for my pre-order shipment notification...
> 
> And not very patiently!


Also i am waiting for the e-mail .....patiently 

Alessio Scala I8150


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine shipped but the FedEx email ended up in my spam box. So check your spam boxes for a shipping email. The orders apparently also shipped according to order number, not the serial number on the watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mngambler said:


> Thank you very much...question for you and others (I'm referencing the first pic shown above where you can see the minute indices on the dial) does the dial vs bezel look mis-aligned or am I imagining things? notice how it is perfectly lined up at 12 and 6 but then the "home plate" looking maker under the 10,20,40,50 are off? or is this strictly the angle of the pic and optics


I'm wearing my watch now and I see in the pic where it appears that way, but looking at it face on the markers on the dial all align properly to the bezel markings. The watch was not perfectly flat to the lens of my camera which is why you see a perceived misalignment.

So you have no worries, the watch is perfect


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I'm wearing my watch now and I see in the pic where it appears that way, but looking at it face on the markers on the dial all align properly to the bezel markings. The watch was not perfectly flat to the lens of my camera which is why you see a perceived misalignment.
> 
> So you have no worries, the watch is perfect


good deal...mis-alignment on any watch drives me nuts so I just wanted to make sure...anyone have pics with the other handset yet?


----------



## jo4vee (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*

I'm still waiting for my "Dress" LOL...


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*

Orca Dive No.33 - couple of pics taken with my phone as a taster. Got Dress case as well, pics come later. Great watch! 

Love the flat crystal - together with the sapphire bezel it creates all-glass flat front surface.

Interesting that in some lighting the hardened steel looks gray-brown rather than silver. More of Titanium look..


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*

Let's not forget THE COOLEST FEATURE of of the ORCA series! Interchangeable inner/outer cases!

Today I'm wearing my brushed Dive outer and bracelet with my custom superdomed grey inner, how HOT is this combo!!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*



aeroeng1 said:


> Orca Dive No.33 - couple of pics taken with my phone as a taster. Got Dress case as well, pics come later. Great watch!
> 
> Love the flat crystal - together with the sapphire bezel it creates all-glass flat front surface.
> 
> ...


Fanfreakintastic! Best pics of the sandwich dial yet! That thing is beautiful! Wow!


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*

Flat Crystal = Great Pics


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't she glow pretty! Just can't stop smiling


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Man Sheriff, are you down in Florida? You always have tropical weather for your pics.
Aggravating that I don't have my orca yet and I don't have sun! Trade you 30 degrees for some sun


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

CJN said:


> Man Sheriff, are you down in Florida? You always have tropical weather for your pics.
> Aggravating that I don't have my orca yet and I don't have sun! Trade you 30 degrees for some sun


Life is too short to be cold brother!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*



aeroeng1 said:


> Orca Dive No.33 - couple of pics taken with my phone as a taster. Got Dress case as well, pics come later. Great watch!
> 
> Love the flat crystal - together with the sapphire bezel it creates all-glass flat front surface.
> 
> ...


I was actually going to post what you said. When I was looking at my Orca dress in my watchbox I have my 2 kalmars (brushed TI and DLC) beside it and the hardened SS does look very close to the TI kalmar. I'm gonna experiment and see if the Kalmar bracelet will work and match, which will just be another cool interchangeable option!

Your Dive combo is SMOKIN' !!

My Dive is arriving this Monday! Then I'll post a family portrait of all my H20 watches


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe this is the first domed photos I've seen, and it's a beauty. I'm happy I chose dome!
Great combo by the way


sheriffd2 said:


> Don't she glow pretty! Just can't stop smiling


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*



aeroeng1 said:


> View attachment 911247


Dayum... that's fine!


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: R: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD*



T-hunter said:


> Dayum... that's fine!


I agree, I don't own one so I can't comment on comfortability, but as far as looks are concerned the bracelet has to be the most bada$$ looking bracelet I have ever seen...kind of has that beefy tank track look to it imho of course...love it


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

mngambler said:


> I agree, I don't own one so I can't comment on comfortability, but as far as looks are concerned the bracelet has to be the most bada$$ looking bracelet I have ever seen...kind of has that beefy tank track look to it imho of course...love it


The bracelet is actually much more rounded / smooth on the inside, so the comfort is pretty good! The watch itself is pretty heavy though, I wonder how much it weights... Anyone?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

aeroeng1 said:


> The bracelet is actually much more rounded / smooth on the inside, so the comfort is pretty good! The watch itself is pretty heavy though, I wonder how much it weights... Anyone?


Dive outer case with inner case installed + bracelet (sized to my wrist ,7-1/4")= 245g

BTW, the bracelet is not actually more rounded underneath _per se, _the bracelet is actually *reversible. *The bracelet is coming from H2O with the angular finished side out, but it is fully reversible to rounded side out :-! Yet another in a long list of awesome features with the ORCA series!

Further, I am AMAZED at the comfort of this bracelet. Again, this is a relatively heavy setup, and you'd expect with a non-tapered 24mm bracelet this stout there would be a lot of rigidity. Not the case at all though, while it is not sloppy by any means, the bracelet is much more 'liquid' than you would expect. I agree with the poster above, this may just be the nicest bracelet I've_ ever_ had.

Notice in these picture how the bracelet gently twists, it's really remarkably comfortable of the wrist...


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

What a bunch of beauties. I am actually amazed vp by how nice Some of these look. The Orca dress is beautiful. . . Especially the all polished version. Well done to the lucky 'first' owners.


----------



## koji (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't have my Orca yet, nor did I get my shipping notice either. What a bummer since it's already Dec 22.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow is about the best description here!










































































thanks Clemens your are the man!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

It's here! It's here. All I have is the iphone for camera at the moment, so some quick and dirties. The hand set is a variant of the ones offered, basically the metal hand set with an orange second hand (already have the all metal, and black/orange set on my two Kalmars). The inner case releases from the outer case via four screws located inboard of the lugs (forgot to take a picture). So for folks wanting to pop the inner movement/watch out, there are four screws!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

First impressions = Impressive kit and quality but it does wear large and I'm probably hitting the limit with my 7.25" wrist. Here's some quick phone pics of my hardened Orca with various shoes on for those curious about it's strap friendliness.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are some more shoes on the Dress case.

Custom EEL Skin strap (this combo rocks)


















Black Isofrane (ISO ALWAYS works!)


















Orange Isofrane (did I mention ISO ALWAYS works?)


















White Rubber










White rubber reversed










H20 Horween (smooooth!)










H20 leather










Crown and Buckle Ravenna leather strap (I like this combo)


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone tried it on with a nato or zulu, and care to share a wrist-shot?

M


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I couldn't get heavy duty nato (1.6mm) to fit the clearance between screw bar and case was too tight.



merik said:


> Anyone tried it on with a nato or zulu, and care to share a wrist-shot?
> 
> M


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Due to the lug construction the DIVE would require a 1.2mm strap and all others should be able to take up also 1.6mm Nato. But I don´t have such strap to proove.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

All but the thickest Zulu will definitely work, takes a bit of persuading to squeeze it in there, but looks great once it's on


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


>


Like this dial more and more every time I see it. I'm pretty sure there will be one if these in my future 

Great looking watch man!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A lot of great looking variations showing up here guys. |>

Mine showed up yesterday morning, two day delivery from Germany. I was really anticipating the arrival and knew it was going to be good. I was not expecting how good it actually was. b-) .... holy smokes! I was grinning from ear to ear like a kid on Christmas morning. Gorgeous! And the special order superdome crystal is a thing of beauty. Oh yeah, and my package was filled with some of the nicest leather straps I've ever seen or handled, not to mention that incredible bracelet.

Lots of new pics will be on the way.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The dial is awesome! Now I'm awaiting my classic should be awesome..


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

mekenical said:


> The dial is awesome! Now I'm awaiting my classic should be awesome..


I was actually struggling when choosing between stick dial or sandwich one. Have chosen sandwich in the end, but even now not sure which one looks better... Both are great!


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

aeroeng1 said:


> I was actually struggling when choosing between stick dial or sandwich one. Have chosen sandwich in the end, but even now not sure which one looks better... Both are great!


I ended up ordering sandwich dial too. I am a sucker for those. I have several colored nato/zulus I am eager to try on, once the watch gets here. :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H20 Kalmar owners REJOICE!!

The Kalmar brushed TI bracelet fits on the Orca! And matches pretty dam well!! With the 7 carbon case hardening, there is a TI look to the cases as some have mentioned. So I decided to throw on the Kalmar bracelet and HOT DAM!!

Perfecto!

You guys may think I'm going overboard with pics, but hey, it's all about customization and interchangeability right!! I should change my screenmane to "transformer" lol. I love changing it up! And my Dive watch and bracelet is arrivng tomorrow.....even more playing!

Enjoy

Danny


















































My H20 Surgery Table


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is a bracelet shot on the grey dial if anyone is interested. Substantial bracelet I must say with a ton of extra links. I not a big bracelet person but this one is nice for sure


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Mine came this morning. I can't wait until Christmas so I can open it up.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Mine came this morning. I can't wait until Christmas so I can open it up.


I dont know HOW you can wait till then....LOL. I tore mine open like a rabid wolverine as soon as it got here!!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

You have way too much willpower. Only a few more days.


MrMayface said:


> Mine came this morning. I can't wait until Christmas so I can open it up.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Mine came this morning. I can't wait until Christmas so I can open it up.


Is the Mono case in here? Come on let's see some pics!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Danny T said:


> I dont know HOW you can wait till then....LOL. I tore mine open like a rabid wolverine as soon as it got here!!


 Patience grasshopper. o| You just keep the pics coming. That makes it easier.



Dan01 said:


> You have way too much willpower. Only a few more days.


 That's right. Not long now. I'm sure it's worth the wait. I can't say that about much.



mekenical said:


> Is the Mono case in here? Come on let's see some pics!


I would like to see one in the flesh as well. I'm sure someone will let us see one eventually.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Still not even a notice of shipping yet for me...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Specs:

Outer Case - Dive
Dial - Design 1 cool grey
Bezel - Design 1 - SS inlay 15 sec
Handset - 1 Black/Orange
Front Glass - Domed sapphire
Double sided bracelet with mirco adjustment clasp
Serial # 13 (My Son's B-Day)

Case, bezel and bracelet surface hardening 7carbon

I wasnt 100% sure on the SS bezel, but DAM BABY...once I laid eyes on it....all doubt was put to rest! It gives it a true tool diver feel.

Enjoy !! (click on images for high res)


























































































GROUP HUG ! 











Bathroom LOOOOOM Party with the entire H20 family 


















Merry Christmas everyone....and to all a good night!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Danny, very, very nice! Great looking combo!

I LOVE that leather strap too! The wave logo accents are just killer man!!! Well done


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice Danny. Those all look great. A few more hours & I get to bust mine open.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Keep the pictures coming guys. Mine is probably one of the last ordered, so I have a wait ahead of me. I love seeing all of your great combos and awesome photography skills. Merry Christmas all and have a safe and fun Xmas eve.


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Same here guys, keep em coming! I think after seeing all your pictures that I've made a sound choice, I must admit though that I'm suprised how great the sandwich and stick dial look as well wow


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Enjoying a beautiful Christmas Day Orca Dive stroll on the beach


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Enjoying a beautiful Christmas Day Orca Dive stroll on the beach


Two things I'm totally jealous of right now. Amazing watch and the ocean!!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Well today is the day. Opened my package up a little while ago. Would astonished be to big of a word to describe my initial impressions? This thing is awesome. I'll post some pics soon. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Well today is the day. Opened my package up a little while ago. Would astonished be to big of a word to describe my initial impressions? This thing is awesome. I'll post some pics soon. Merry Christmas everyone.


Nope, 'astonished' is a perfectly chosen word, and was my thought exactly when I opened mine. Enjoy! And get us some pics!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Well today is the day. Opened my package up a little while ago. Would astonished be to big of a word to describe my initial impressions? This thing is awesome. I'll post some pics soon. Merry Christmas everyone.


I dont beleive you....no pics, the event did not happen :-d

I think we all know exactly how you felt once you discintegrated that envelope and cardboard box...lol


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry I made you guys wait. With a 3 year old & my parents in town, I've been busy today. Enjoy the rushed pics.

Orca Classic Serial #13 + Grey Dial + Bezel 2 w/ SS inlay. Bezel & case has be hardened.





















I'm loving this watch. It's so sweet. Well worth the short wait. H2O is changing the game. We were eating a little while ago & my wife said, "that's a nice watch!" She never comments on my watches.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The classic looks killer! I really like it, and glad I've got one incoming, soon I'm sure... You're right Clemens is changing things, and I'm enjoying my first orca dive so much... Congratulations.. nice pics...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^^The classic looks super! Fantastic combo you put together. Nicely done.

I was thinking of adding another case (vintage or classic). Need to see someone post a vintage but this classic def has my attention.

Congrats! Your patience has paid off !


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

This is becoming the most interesting picture thread of a single watch hands down, congratulations to all and your excitement is too much to handle for the ones waiting for theirs uffff


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

MrMayface said:


> Sorry I made you guys wait. With a 3 year old & my parents in town, I've been busy today. Enjoy the rushed pics.
> 
> Orca Classic Serial #13 + Grey Dial + Bezel 2 w/ SS inlay. Bezel & case has be hardened.
> 
> ...


Wow, the Classic case looks amazing! You just sold a Classic case for Clemens.  That case is now next on my list!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

emathieu said:


> Wow, the Classic case looks amazing! You just sold a Classic case for Clemens.  That case is now next on my list!


 You be sure and let Clemens know that. Maybe he'll add me to the advertising team! ;-)


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

FedEx came by this morning... FINALLY! Pardon me my lack of photoshooting skills, these were taken quickly while the children were sleeping...


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Mårde said:


> FedEx came by this morning... FINALLY! Pardon me my lack of photoshooting skills, these were taken quickly while the children were sleeping...
> 
> View attachment 916184
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Morning guys. Here is the Mono case. I can't quite figure out which one is my favorite. This mono is sure different in a cool way. I think this is the one that I'll wear out today.


----------



## aeroeng1 (Jan 14, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Morning guys. Here is the Mono case. I can't quite figure out which one is my favorite. This mono is sure different in a cool way. I think this is the one that I'll wear out today.


Finally some pics with the "other side" of the bracelet  Fits the mono case well!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally some pics of the mono. Looks fantastic! Can't wait to get my dive + mono. Must stay patient...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That mono is sick! Wow


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Really liking the rounded side of the bracelet! That mono looks fantastic but I dont think I could pull it off somehow


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny, you seem to have pinched my H2O logo... twice. You're welcome


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Clemens you are the man!!!

WOW!!!...this thread is insane. For sure I see 2 Orca's in my my future...Dive & Dress.

Absolutely love the "Tank Tread" bracelet...freaking awesome:-!

Gentlemen enjoy those beautiful Orca's !!!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Danny, you seem to have pinched my H2O logo... twice. You're welcome


Sorry man...lol. I apologize, should have asked first. But it goes so well with the supra I couldnt resist  I changed it to just a wave logo which was what I was after.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Now we're talkin, the floodgates are slowly opening up and more Orca's are coming to the party. MyMyFace, the mono does look good. I think it would look absolutely killer with the Kalmar 5 link bracelet and also the grey leather strap...You should give that a try.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Sorry man...lol. I apologize, should have asked first. But it goes so well with the supra I couldnt resist  I changed it to just a wave logo which was what I was after.


LMAO, buddy, was just given you a jab, you're more than welcome to it, all good my friend 

Now enough about us... back to the ORCA's!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

You know, the bracelet is just SO good on this thing, I've been wearing mine on nothing but. Today is the first time I've tried anything else, giving it a spin on rubber...

That said, I realized I've completely forgotten to share the ridiculously nice new leather straps! Like everything else with the Orca, just awesome...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> You know, the bracelet is just SO good on this thing, I've been wearing mine on nothing but. Today is the first time I've tried anything else, giving it a spin on rubber...
> 
> That said, I realized I've completely forgotten to share the ridiculously nice new leather straps! Like everything else with the Orca, just awesome...


These are BAD-AZZ !!!

I def need the tan H20 one in my arsenal, also a brown one. I love that black ammo style one too. Ironically, I just rec'd today a killer Diaboliq ammo strap from my good bud Josip which I'm gonna rock on my Orca Dive tonight. The H20 buckle is goona look phenom on it.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

@SheriffD2 did those leather straps come standard with the purchase or were they an extra purchase?

I paid direct deposit and am not sure what strap(s) come as the extra bonus?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I received four straps with mine but the color appears to be a random selection. I got the dark brown one but not the tan one. I think my extra one is another black one.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

After wearing my mono case today, I have to say that I think it's the best one. But that will probably change tomorrow. This is a bad case though. Here are a few shots that I snapped yesterday of my Mad Dog baseball strap.











The strap is so nice, I almost don't want to wear it. How do yall think it looks with the grey dial? I may have to save it until I get another dial color.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

MrMayface - Nice to see a mono in the wild, do you have any wrist shots of it?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Those are indeed some gorgeous leathers. Unfortunately I only got one very cool black leather + rubber strap + optional hardened bracelet (ordered separately) - which I believe is the standard package. I remember Clemens mentioning early on one additional leather for previous customers if I'm not wrong.



Hyp_gnosis said:


> @SheriffD2 did those leather straps come standard with the purchase or were they an extra purchase?
> 
> I paid direct deposit and am not sure what strap(s) come as the extra bonus?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

primerak said:


> Those are indeed some gorgeous leathers. Unfortunately I only got one very cool black leather + rubber strap + optional hardened bracelet (ordered separately) - which I believe is the standard package. I remember Clemens mentioning early on one additional leather for previous customers if I'm not wrong.


+1 I got the cool black leather, rubber, and optional hardened bracelet... 2 tools, and a lugs screw and warranty card...


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooooh, 2 Orcas are on their way to me - a dive and a mono. I CAN NOT WAIT!!!! Thanks everyone for the awesome pics...I'm salivating here!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

primerak said:


> MrMayface - Nice to see a mono in the wild, do you have any wrist shots of it?


Yes I do. Slide back to page 15.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks 


MrMayface said:


> Yes I do. Slide back to page 15.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I am enjoying this watch immensely. I just can't stop tinkering with it. I absolutely love my Kalmar, but this Orca might just supplant it as top dog. Right now I give a slight edge to the Kalmar because I just love swapping out the bezels & crown guards, but once more cases hit the market for the Orca my thoughts may change.

I was so busy yanking stuff out of the box on Christmas that I forgot to snap a picture of everything that came in my box. This little H2O box is like the coolest, most practical watch box I could have asked for. I just love the size of it.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

The wait for mine is starting to drive me insane...! 

I am glad you posted some pics of the mono because that is what I am waiting for to be shipped as well as the dress. It looks fantastic. Doesn't look like it will be a part of the New Year's attire this year.

How difficult is it to switch the cases?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

tynian16 said:


> How difficult is it to switch the cases?


It's the hardest thing ever. Probably won't be doing it much. Nah, it's easy as pie. Two hex screws at the end of each case. Unscrew them & the module slides out. That's it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Piece of cake to swap. Just remove the strap and take out the 4 screws and the dial module slides right out


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A couple of quick pics of my Orca Diver with superdome crystal. It's been a busy holiday week with friends & family and haven't had much time for photos of the new piece and all the goodies that came with it. I'll add more pics to this thread when I get more time.

I'm really liking the Orca production Diver. The superdome crystal was a special experimental option from Clemens and is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful ! I want that super dome real bad. Hope it's available to the rest of us soon! Can't wait to see more pics from your side Demo.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave, Clemens seems to have done everything right on these dives, I sure like mine... And yours looks great with the super dome... I have some pics to share next week of my new classic... Stay tuned..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Did some more playing around on my H20 Surgery table 

Enjoy

Danny

First we have my Dive and Dress on the Diaboliq ammo strap I recently got. This strap I got specifically for my DLC Kalmar and thought why not try on both the Orcas.























































Here I swapped out the modules and tried the grey dial in the Dress case and the black dial in the Dive case. Verdict -- I prefer the orig config I had. Dive = grey and Dress = black

The sadnwich dial does looks killer in the Dive case, but the grey dial orange hands doesnt work so well in the more formal dress case. The black dial mekenical has in his Dive would work VERY well in the Dress case IMO.




























Family Portrait










Now this is where I ventured out of the box big time. Part of me likes it but the other says WTF you thinkin you tool fool. I'm sure the die hard traditionalists here would cane me for this....lol

I dunno what do you think?? Dress with Kalmar DLC bracelet.....all comments welcome no matter how harsh...lol


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice Danny. I actually like the look of the Orca with the DLC bracelet. The contrast between the bracelet and the bezel insert sets it off.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a little bummed that the experimental super dome wasn't offered to everyone. I understand it's experimental and I wish I had the opportunity to take part. Curious how the two domes looks side by side. To be honest, till now I thought everyone was posting their flat crystal Orca's. When I saw Sheriff with his superdome I thought finally!!, the first pictures of the dome crystal. Ohh the truth hurts... Hoping to see a bit of a dome when mine arrives.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

CJN said:


> I'm a little bummed that the experimental super dome wasn't offered to everyone. I understand it's experimental and I wish I had the opportunity to take part. Curious how the two domes looks side by side. To be honest, till now I thought everyone was posting their flat crystal Orca's. When I saw Sheriff with his superdome I thought finally!!, the first pictures of the dome crystal. Ohh the truth hurts... Hoping to see a bit of a dome when mine arrives.


The superdome 'experiment' was exactly that, really, and nothing more. As you know, Demo and I were part of a small group who auditioned the Orca prototypes. Both Demo and I, as well as a few others around the globe, have also been talking back and forth with H2O regarding our thoughts on designs, details/options, and otherwise... Clemens has ALWAYS been amazingly good at not just listening to customer input, but actually considering and often implementing that feedback. The reality is, only Clemens has the final word and ultimate decision when it comes to final reality of H2O's watches, design or otherwise. And, lucky for us, he's got a great eye for design AND a true passion for what he's doing. The superdome crystals were simply prototype samples that both Demo and I expressed interest in auditioning on a test-level, if you will. I know Clemens also likes the look if the superdome crystals installed, and while I honestly have no idea if he plans to ever offer them on a production scale in any capacity, (ie. new models, next runs, etc..), I suppose it's always a possibility, and like I said, he's remarkably good at listening to his customers, so enough people show interest, hey, who knows... 
I love mine, really a great looking and, of course, unique piece. That said, though, my second Orca has the standard domed sapphire, and I can say with 100% conviction, it too is really beautiful, and IMO, perfectly suits ALL of the outer cases designs perfectly. Again, I really like the superdome, but I'd honestly be hard pressed to tell you which I actually like better.

I'll snap a couple of pics for you, side by side comparison of the standard and super domes.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I appreciate your comments and input Sheriff. No doubt Clemens works hard to push the limits on what is possible and has an insightful eye on design. In the end when I finally get my hands on my Orca, I'll just be happy to strap it on. The wait is killing me, another 2 and half weeks to go (long story but my orca is making a long trip).


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Did some more playing around on my H20 Surgery table
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Danny


WOW...beautiful combo, loooove that strap


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

Can someone chime in and tell us how to swap the bezel? I have a dress case with sapphire installed and spare steel bezel..

Thanks...

Also, while I will agree with the overwhelmingly positive feedback for the ORCA, I will mention one criticism...the case/lug edges are very sharp!



UPDATE 12/30: Clemens has contacted me and I now know the scoop on the bezel swap. The ORCA system was meant to be an easy exchange of cases...not bezels. Clemens does not recommend that the customer swap bezels...

so Clemens has taken care of it for me...the gentleman that he is.

Just one more thing....I am an engineer myself. I really appreciate the design and execution of the ORCA system. I think that Clemens has really knocked this project "out of the park". The ORCA system may very well be the benchmark for future dive watches...


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

That superdome rocks! I like the regular dome on my Orca, but I would seriously consider a second purchase if a superdome was an option. Just a terrific addition to an already terrific watch.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

The Orca has gotten about a week of wear now and is performing splendidly. Hi folks, from the City by the Bay!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Eric L. said:


> The Orca has gotten about a week of wear now and is performing splendidly. Hi folks, from the City by the Bay!


Cool shot. I should look you up since I'm in the area. Isn't there a Bay Area GTG sometime soon? I never seem to make it... I really need to come out of my anonymous internet shell. It'd be cool to get a bunch of different people to take wrist shots with the same thing in the background, a la the GG bridge.

For some reason that made me think of a treasure hunt. It'd be cool to get locals to do a treasure hunt, say the first to get wrist shots with various things in the background wins... something small, say a nice strap or something. I wonder if we could get someone to sponsor a small prize. That would make an excellent thread and contribution to WUS.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

marked said:


> Cool shot. I should look you up since I'm in the area. Isn't there a Bay Area GTG sometime soon? I never seem to make it... I really need to come out of my anonymous internet shell. It'd be cool to get a bunch of different people to take wrist shots with the same thing in the background, a la the GG bridge.
> 
> For some reason that made me think of a treasure hunt. It'd be cool to get locals to do a treasure hunt, say the first to get wrist shots with various things in the background wins... something small, say a nice strap or something. I wonder if we could get someone to sponsor a small prize. That would make an excellent thread and contribution to WUS.


The shot was taken from the Marin side of the Golden Gate Bridge halfway through a 10-mile hike. My brother got me a Fitbit for Christmas so I've been putting on some miles to catch up on rankings. Such an ingenious little device to get people moving around more. I've never made it to any get-togethers either, but then I don't travel with a large collection of watches to splash on the table at such gatherings.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

What a GREAT shot, Eric!!!

When I was working in Los Angeles for a longer time at the end of the 90th my friends and I made several trips to the S.F. area and always found the Golden Gate bridge to be placed in such a nice surrounding. Your photo is bringing such good old memories back! WWWOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Received the watch this afternoon - 2 days ahead of FEDEX's scheduled delivery. Thanks for your excellent customer service and your efforts getting it out to Australia Clemens! She's a real beauty!!

Serial number: 077
Case: Dress
Dial: Dial 1 / Cool Grey 
Handset: handset 1 black & orange
Bezel: 2
Bezel insert: Sapphire inlay 60 secs
Front glass: Highly domed
Optional bracelet
Carbon7 Hardened case, bezel & bracelet.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

as promised, here's several pictures showing side by side comparison of the standard domed sapphire crystal, and the experimental super-domed. As I've already said, they're both simply beautiful. I honestly really like them both, don't prefer one over the other, like most things (certainly with watches!) my preference changes regularly. Today I am wearing the standard dome, after wearing the superdome for several days... and I am in love with the standard dome all over again (reminds me a lot of the Rolex DeepSea crystal) 

anyway, here ya go... (*note, the polished inner case is part of the special fully polished Dress Orca, like I said when I originally posted the pictures, just about EVERYTHING is stunningly polished on this one  )




































































































and installed comparisons....

dress:





































dive:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chased down the FedEX guy, a closer for the end. Thank you Clemens!~ Yes, it got delivered today!~ #31 reporting!!

























Happy New Year. I think another case module is on the horizon for me....lol.....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Sheriff, really appreciate the side by side shots of the modules. Just fantastic. I have to say the side profile with the super super dome really gives it a symmetrical look. But that said, the normal dome looks good too. Counting the days man, still counting.....


----------



## t0t0_b0y (Jul 9, 2010)

No. 80!! Thank you Clemens!!! 








Update.. H2O Orca near H2O.. :-d and thank you Danny T..


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I may have missed it in these 20 pages but did any post a picture of the vintage case?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sheriff -- Awesome pics of both domes bro. You're right both are top notch and either one is beautiful. That being said.....I WANT EM BOTH....I love the subtleness of the dome we common folk got. That superdome is just that....SUPER. Rivals the Armida A1 for sure.

Hope they will be available down the road, especially if other dial colours are released.

tOtO_bOy -- That Mono is looking good, nice choice on the dial. I'm starting to take a liking to the other cases more and more I see them being posted. Still waiting to see a vintage. Come on WUS'ers....where you at?? Hundreds of Orca's were sold....let the pic floodgates open!!!

<insert Orca war call>

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

I love that Superdome crystal. I hope I can grab one at some point.
Right now though I would be happy if my watch was just in my hands.
The wait goes on.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

that superdome looks FANTASTIC!remember me the old rolex submariner 1665 whit the domed crystal
need to order a new inner case in the 2013 whit this config.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

First lume shot of my Orca.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Sweet. Same config as my orca. Lume looks SWEET!!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

That shot was taken on an iPhone 4 after I drove into a car park. No charging it with a bright light, just normal daylight. The lume is very good and I love the 60 sec marked bezel insert. It rocks at night when it's glowing.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

More photos taken today in the car.
Loving the bad arse bracelet and grey dial!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

here's a shot of my ORCA dive, black dial inner, on Steinhart rubber (still my favorite rubber strap)


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> here's a shot of my ORCA dive, black dial inner, on Steinhart rubber (still my favorite rubber strap)


[email protected]: I'm as well a big fan of rubber straps and still wondering if the customized H2O rubber will be realized. In the meantime, is there a possibility to detach the clasp from the bracelet and put it on a rubber strap? I'd love to try this when I get my Orca!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

oetang said:


> [email protected]: I'm as well a big fan of rubber straps and still wondering if the customized H2O rubber will be realized. In the meantime, is there a possibility to detach the clasp from the bracelet and put it on a rubber strap? I'd love to try this when I get my Orca!


 The rubber strap that's supplied with the Orca tapers from 24mm to 22mm so that buckle won't fit. The buckle can be removed, you just need a rubber strap that's 24mm at the end.


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow...I just found this thread...VERY NICE!

I really like the new Orca design and size. I especially like the new bracelet. Call me crazy, but I am considering the Orca bracelet for one of my ENZO's...

Does anyone know the thickness of the lug screws for the Orca bracelet?


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

@DuDro that's probably a question you should ask Clemens directly at H2O.

I have thought about using the Orca bracelet on my other watches but haven't tried fitting it on standard springbars or on other watch case designs yet. 

The Orcas seem to have very straight box like edges which blend better with the bracelet end links. My concern is most of my watches have a curved lug design which most likely won't suit the Orca bracelet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Lug screw thickness is 2mm. 



DuDro said:


> Wow...I just found this thread...VERY NICE!
> 
> I really like the new Orca design and size. I especially like the new bracelet. Call me crazy, but I am considering the Orca bracelet for one of my ENZO's...
> 
> Does anyone know the thickness of the lug screws for the Orca bracelet?


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

Are we gonna see this for us regular (non-preorder) shmoes


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the watch Clemens! Now that i have it I can't wait to see what future updates will bring!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Love your combination! It´s also my preferred one at the moment. But things will change! 



oetang said:


> Love the watch Clemens! Now that i have it I can't wait to see what future updates will bring!


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> I may have missed it in these 20 pages but did any post a picture of the vintage case?


I haven't seen a vintage case on here and that is the one that I was really curious to see too. Have the vintage cases not started shipping yet, or is it just that no one with one has posted it on here yet?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Great Combination Right Here... Awesome stuff Clemens you are the man...  my 3rd Orca.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got the Vintage, but my arrival is on the 13th. 
I'll try to post some pictures as soon as I crack it open


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm wearing mine as we speak, but am at work. Will post pics this weekend ...



stuart77 said:


> I haven't seen a vintage case on here and that is the one that I was really curious to see too. Have the vintage cases not started shipping yet, or is it just that no one with one has posted it on here yet?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The SS inlay is Awesome...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

At last she's on my wrist! Couple of Q&Ds:


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Swapped out the bracelet for the leather straps. The black one is my favourite of the two.

I think the black strap allows the eye to appreciate the tornado bezel and grey face more than when it is on the bracelet. Here are some pics.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That looks GREAT! PERFECT choices. I'm really digging that handset on that dial, think I'm gonna need one of those


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

[HR][/HR]Its finally here! I definitely see more parts in my future.
It was well worth the wait.
Congrats to everyone who scored one of these bad boys.
Dive and Dress #92
I think I need photography lessons from Danny T.




































































































I think a lot of these straps would look better with one of the black dials, so thats next on my list. Im really liking the classic case and SS bezel, so Ill have to grab one of those too.
This watch works well with so many straps. Definitely a gread design all around.

H2O ORCA=Watch of the year!

More pics to come.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't really care for the Mono case until sheriffd2's prototype review pics. I'm glad I picked one up as I'm really digging it! It looks dressy and tool at the same time. The polished area around the dial opening gives it a really nice touch. Loving it on the black leather strap! 

H2O did a spectacular job with the Orca |>. I see myself picking up a sandwich dial and dress case later on. I'll post pics of my dive case later when I get the chance. Congrats to all the Orca owners!


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

I didnt really like the Mono at first either, but your pics make me want one.
Looks killer. Congrats!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

bignickyp said:


> I didnt really like the Mono at first either, but your pics make me want one.
> Looks killer. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sandwich Dial lume shot...


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Let me start this post by saying that from Day1 I have been a big fan of H2O watches. IMHO H2O ranks #1 among the boutiques for designing and producing some of the most unique and well engineered watches out there. I have no doubt that Clemens business acumen and passion, not to mention customer service, will take him far.

So, for my ORCA watch, I ordered the dive watch case with the standard grip bezel and 60 second inlay. Original H2O hands and dial. All hardened.

I feel very lucky because Clemens installed one of the few superdome crystals into my watch. I have to say within 5 minutes of Sheriffd2 unveiling his polished superdome watch I had sent an email to Clemens asking if I can get one installed, regardless of cost or delay. He promptly replied that it was impossible because there were none available and it was simply a prototype. I understood and let it go knowing the regular ORCA would still be very very good. I got a surprise email from Clemens before the new year saying he had a few more crystals and he would be happy to install one in my watch. I was flabbergasted and totally blown away by the generosity as I had already written it off. Needless to say this made the next weeks wait even more intense.

I plan on taking some really detailed shots and writing up a full review of this watch. Bottom line is I think it is amazing and a step up from the Kalmar. Without further ado, here are some quick and dirty wrist shots. More pics and full review to come:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Outstanding folks! REALLY loving that vintage.

Keep em coming!! 

I have to say it, but I think I love the SS inlay bezels more and more and more (more than the sapphire actually). I cannot keep my dive off my wrist. And Ken's Orca dress with the ss bezel and sandwich dial is a PHENOMINAL combo.

What I want to have is a matte silver handset and second hand with a BRIGHT orange minute hand....like I mean FLOURESCENT ORANGE.

Picture that against a white or black dial!! 

YUM!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow another superdome, really hope Clemens will offer these in the future! Maybe even as a seperate upgrade *drool*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Outstanding folks! REALLY loving that vintage.
> 
> Keep em coming!!
> 
> ...


Danny,

+1 on the matte silver w/orange minute hand.... Especially on a white dial/bezel combination.. 
I think the SS inlay is becoming my favorite also... But I haven't seen my classic yet.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

As promised, some more pics. Still haven't had time to take pics properly with tripod, etc... Need to take some shots outside too.

The superdome is actually really hard to photograph. It pics up reflections like a MOFO but it is so so pretty!!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, today is the day! :-!

Right as I was walking out the door to head into the office, FedEx was walking to my door. Of course, I went back inside immediately and ripped open the package!

Quick phone pic - better pics to come later. I love it.

Hardened dress, domed crystal:


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful! So awesome that we're seeing so many unique combos, that's the Orca system succeeding right there


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca H2O Classic.....


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

awesome, just awesome you guys!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ken has hit the Orca TRIFECTA.....Resident P.I.M.P Congrats....

I wanna play more....Dress in logo riveted strap


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Where did you get that strap with the riveted strap??
We wants one!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Ken has hit the Orca TRIFECTA.....Resident P.I.M.P Congrats....
> 
> I wanna play more....Dress in logo riveted strap


Thanks Danny T Lol
I like the logo stud strap...


----------



## bignickyp (Jun 3, 2012)

The classic looks awesome Ken. Congrats!
Im definitely getting one.
That brown strap looks killer too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Phone pics cause that's all I have...


----------



## Batten (Jan 9, 2013)

No. 77/78 arrived today (Dive and Dress, hardened, domed sapphire)

























Cheers
Jakob / Denmark


----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, very nice this new Orca, congratulations,


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

My third ORCA outer.....

Today I'm wearing my ORCA Mono with my cool grey superdomed inner, on H2O grey leather and machined buckle.

Wow, what a combo!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks fantastic Dave! Excellent combo! Truth be told I'm liking my cool grey in the mono case more than in the dive. Funny because the mono was my least favorite and the dive was my favorite when I first saw the cases. I guess you really can't prejudge how it'll appeal to you until it's on your wrist.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^That mono with the super dome is killer^ here's a late evening lume shot when I got my classic


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Three quick and dirty shots of a one of it´s kind ORCA. For a customer in the UAE I have made a special version of the vintage in bead-blasted!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^Clemens that vintage looks killer.^..I want mine polished... How do I get on the VIP list  my classic outside today...>"


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well executed Mono you have there Dave. Looks really great!

Nice work on the bead blast option Clemens. Looks nice and uniform.

The Mono case fully polished would look sweet. Me, I prefer the natural finish of the 7 carbon hardened SS. It's just PERFECTION in my eyes


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Here my ORCA in good Company


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> Here my ORCA in good Company


That is some DAM FINE COMPANY you got there!! Killer threesome!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me show you my new personal favorite: The H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunning Clemens..out of this world ... You are the Man...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Leather on H2O Orca Dress..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca Dive..


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

If anyone has a dive outer case and access to all three dome sizes (flat, 2mm, 4mm) would you post a pic from the side, please?


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

See post 188 in this thread.



doluseb said:


> If anyone has a dive outer case and access to all three dome sizes (flat, 2mm, 4mm) would you post a pic from the side, please?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

• polished cool grey inner
• polished dress outer
• polished bezel 2
• chrome/orange custom handset
• superdome
• sapphire 60sec insert
• tan H2O leather and H2O buckle


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> • polished cool grey inner
> • polished dress outer
> • polished bezel 2
> • chrome/orange custom handset
> ...


Nice !!!

Tarzan want tan strap! <grunt>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> • polished cool grey inner
> • polished dress outer
> • polished bezel 2
> • chrome/orange custom handset
> ...


Wow!


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

In the DIVE** case


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

doluseb said:


> In the DIVE** case


again, post 188


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Look'in really good there Sheriff, I'm counting 4 cases now? Love them all!
Man I'm jealous. This one of a kind Polished Dress is looking super sweet with the tan strap.
Thumbs up on that combo!
I gotta start taking pictures of mine...


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

View attachment 936332


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> again, post 188


Ah, woops. post is much longer than I thought. thanks.
This did not make choosing any easier


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

No problem, I know how hard it can be to find something in these long threads.

Go with the superdome! I have not received my Orca yet, but based on the superdome on an Armida A1 I had for a few weeks, it really is something to experience. Probably not the most practical, but if all we were concerned about was practicality then everyone would have a Suunto, G-shock or Seiko monster and this would be a very boring forum.



doluseb said:


> Ah, woops. post is much longer than I thought. thanks.
> This did not make choosing any easier


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Loving the Lume!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I apologize for horrible lighting on some of the pics. 
















































































Now some pictures with better Lighting!


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, I've been waiting on more vintage photos. I ordered mine three days ago. Still have no idea when it might be shipped, so for now I can just drool over photos. Anyone know how long delivery is taking these days?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Few pics of my Dive with the awesome bracelet:


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Quick Shot!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add just some "other" H2O watch visuals: *The H2O CALENDAR 2013*
*
DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 HERE!* 
DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 PDF AS ZIP COMPRESSED FILE HERE!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my. The cover girl is just how shall I say it........


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*disclaimer - I LOVE the H2O ORCA bracelet, IMO it's among the nicest bracelet I've ever worn. Today's experiment was just to check it out, though I must admit, I'm surprised at just how great it works...

I had an extra Halios oyster-style bracelet laying around, and with it's 24mm straight lug ends I thought why not give it a try. One of the things I like best about Rolex is the classic oyster style steel. The ORCA looks fantastic on the killer H2O bracelet, but it sure looks nice on this one as well 

What do you all think?


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Oh my. The cover girl is just how shall I say it........


alright guys...back off my future ex-wife :-d


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a really nice experiment @Sheriffd2, I like how that gets dressier especially with the tapering on the bracelet! Too bad it isn't hardened (yes I need all my future watches hardened now)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it looks good Sheriff and does work. It maybe a bit too formal for the toolish llok of the dive, and think it would work real nice on the dress case IMO !


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a virgin to H20 Orca, so sorry if this has been covered in the past 28 pages. How does the inner case/dial install into the various outer cases? Friction? Screw? Snap-on?

I've got my cross-hair trained at the Mono case.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

4 screws


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> 4 screws


:-!


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

number 33 reporting in


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

powerband said:


> I'm a virgin to H20 Orca, so sorry if this has been covered in the past 28 pages. How does the inner case/dial install into the various outer cases? Friction? Screw? Snap-on?
> 
> I've got my cross-hair trained at the Mono case.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

#1 Dial on Dress Case...


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Orca Dive


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

take a pic of mine yesterday.......more incoming


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

3 Orca's...


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Playing with my Macro lens.....


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

CJN said:


>


*BRAVO!!! *


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember the following words from Sheriffd2: Life is too short to live in the North. And he´s absolutely right.

Currently -12° Celsius and a little snow in North Germany. Fortunately after a month the first sun rays. I better not ask for the weather in Florida right now.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome mirror finish!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

One thing drew me to the Orca, the awesome sawtooth bezel. It's the coolest looking bezel I have ever seen! A few days ago the opportunity came up to grab one second hand... I had to jump on it! Maybe it's strange to buy a watch because you love the bezel, lol!?!?




























On the wrist. Love it so far... keeping great time, bezel action is tight and solid, the the lume is perfect. I'm not at all disappointed with this purchase:


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Biginboca said:


> One thing drew me to the Orca, the awesome sawtooth bezel. It's the coolest looking bezel I have ever seen! A few days ago the opportunity came up to grab one second hand... I had to jump on it! Maybe it's strange to buy a watch because you love the bezel, lol!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's band is that on your Orca, looks great!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man-O-Man Clemens, that superdome look soooo, good. I'm gonna order one of those domes! Insane sexy I tell ya!


Also, I am REALLY starting to like the Mono case more and more and more.....gshock your pics are def helping that cause, great shots!


Biginboca congrats on snagging the dress, that rubber strap looks smokin hot on it! As already asked what strap is that?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's Steinhart rubber, personally my favorite rubber strap, I'm actually wearing my Orca dive on one today (and do a LOT).

THAT strap however looks to be fitted with a Sinn clasp (rather than the Steinhart deployment), that's a GREAT idea! I agree, looks fantastic!

Here's a few more shots of the Steinhart...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, it's a Steinhart rubber with brushed Sinn deployant clasp. Really a great combo for this watch!

Here's a quick pic...


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Just took a few better pics in case anyone wants to see them.
I've have a long standing love affair with putting the sinn clasp on my divers, lol!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

today pics


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

A few more pictures


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Cnich (Jan 29, 2013)

Here goes my first post.....
I just ordered a cool grey dive with black/stainless bezel and chrome hands and wondering if anyone has now second guessed their choices. With the amount of choices it is hard not to over think it, without ordering several.
Chad


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Welcome Cnich,
Never had to second guess my choices. 
My only problem was I was never finished with my order. 
I kept adding stuff over time. But every choice I made was the right one in hind sight.
I'm very happy with my choice, and technically speaking Clemens made the system to fit everyones taste.
You really can't go wrong with his system, they all look great.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Big Thanks to Biginboca's awesome idea, I've followed suit! The Orca/Steinhert/Sinn combo is *awesome*!!



























(^forgive the fingerprint, doh!)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a winning combo! 
Look'in good there guys


----------



## doluseb (Dec 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if this watch has magnetic protection or shock protection?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


>


looks awesome..


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks awesome jxlxr...
what strap is on your orca vintage?


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Kain Heritage. Removed the buckle that came with it as way too large. Watch that if ever ordering if you have a choice.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

jxlxr said:


> Kain Heritage. Removed the buckle that came with it as way too large. Watch that if ever ordering if you have a choice.


Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Cnich said:


> Here goes my first post.....
> I just ordered a cool grey dive with black/stainless bezel and chrome hands and wondering if anyone has now second guessed their choices. With the amount of choices it is hard not to over think it, without ordering several.
> Chad


Hi Chad and welcome to the H20 addiction 

I have to admit i was not 100% sure about the SS inlay bezel I got on my Dive, but after I rec'd it, all doubt was squashed! I now really feel that the SS inlay bezel is nothing short of outstanding, and IMO looks better than the sapphire bezel on certain Orca cases. You will not be disappointed, as there really are no "bad" options! Clemens really made it idiot proof and impossible to pick an "ugly" combo!

Be sure to post pics when you get yours.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Cnich said:


> Here goes my first post.....
> I just ordered a cool grey dive with black/stainless bezel and chrome hands and wondering if anyone has now second guessed their choices. With the amount of choices it is hard not to over think it, without ordering several.
> Chad


Welcome Cnich,

black/stainless? You mean sapphire inlay?
i ordered the new polished dive with the square bezel #1 
i already have the brushed version with bezel #2 both sapphire inlay ..


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

New strap


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, Clemens! :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL combo Heiner!!!

You hit a grand slam with that dress!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally landed one and thinking about a second. As always Clemons killed it !!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

View attachment 966515
View attachment 966517


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

That ostrich strap is absolutely gorgeous. Very sweet combo.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WWWWOOOOOWWW! That´s a really beautiful strap! Congratulation on your choice!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastic combo right there! that Mono/Strap pairing elevates the Orca to TRUE dress watch! Well done! b-)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 Love it!
It doesn't look like ostrich, but more like lizard or some reptile.?..


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

CJN said:


> +1 Love it!
> It doesn't look like ostrich, but more like lizard or some reptile.?..


I could be wrong, but I believe it is Ostrich, Ostrich leg leather

beautiful strap


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Ostrich it is . I love the "ammo" straps but have been seeing them so often that I have tried to migrate to some new, to me, materials. Have a few Kain Heritage alligators which you can see a page or two back. Tried this strap from Stach, and just received a cracked leather strap from HKTan. Haven't put that one on yet. It is interesting how different straps can change a watch.

a few pictures of strap on Stach's site: Stach Straps: 20-01-2013 Strap #617 'Eumenídes'


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jxlxr - fantastic ostrich on the mono. you really upped the style big time. Just more proof of the versatility of Clemen's brand.

well done!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Trying next strap in the lineup. Also realizing that I am going to buy a second inner case as I don't have the patience to keep switching. Want to be able to grab a watch as the mood pleases without having to switch.

View attachment 967678
View attachment 967679
View attachment 967681
View attachment 967684


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You have a great collection of straps! VERY NICE!

Here comes my custom version of the H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED with a special brushed SS inlay. Wish my photographic skills would be better one time. 

View attachment 968794

View attachment 968796


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Holy smokes! That looks great!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This just made me cuss out loud at work! This is spectacular. Best one yet!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^^wow^^ the polished with the SS insert!!!! I really like the lume? Markers... In white on the bezel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SICK SICK SICK !! The brushed inlay against the polished parts looks spectacular! The markers filled with lume......even better.

Now you have to stop with the one by one releases....LOL.....just release em all at once so we can start emptying our wallets right now!

Photos looks great Clemens....as you can see we all are drooling!


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Clemens, will you at some point offer polished case individually without the need to buy other stuff? I don't need a bracelet for example. I don't see that option right now.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The polished versions are fully polished incl. the inner case. All parts, like bracelet, buckle, screws, inner case and outer case were produced in the same quantity and will be sold for now together.


----------



## ukdabest (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Had some down time today so took a few more pics. I love how light reflects the contrast of brushed and polished finishes on the case...


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

That is exactly what my Next Orca Purchase will be!


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

Clemens, Will that Lume Filled Brushed Stainless Steel Bezel be available?

I love it!



H2O Watch said:


> You have a great collection of straps! VERY NICE!
> 
> Here comes my custom version of the H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED with a special brushed SS inlay. Wish my photographic skills would be better one time.
> 
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope this H2O ORCA VINTAGE images qualifies as well for this thread!  
The VINTAGE has the new lumed inlay and maybe that´s the perfect match for this dial and watch. 

We are currently shooting additional images for our updated 2013 calendar. These pictures with lots of prototype watches will also be used for a full 4 page editorial in a leading fashion magazine sold in about 82 countries.

View attachment 972419


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a question for anyone who has the bracelet for their Orca...

When I wear it on the bracelet I find the watch is a tad too loose and I am unable to get the bracelet end into the second (middle) hole of the bracelet clasp for a proper length. Is there some trick I am missing, or is there a half link (or 1+1/2 link) that I need to use?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I like the vintage with the new lume on the SS insert with the cool g. Dial. 
i guess I never noticed in the calendar the man wearing a orca dress with a 60 second SS insert with lume..


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm falling in love with that Vintage case. The shots I've seen of the side of it with the polishing looks great. Now add lume on the bezel. Very nice.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Biginboca said:


> I have a question for anyone who has the bracelet for their Orca...
> 
> When I wear it on the bracelet I find the watch is a tad too loose and I am unable to get the bracelet end into the second (middle) hole of the bracelet clasp for a proper length. Is there some trick I am missing, or is there a half link (or 1+1/2 link) that I need to use?


I´m working on a new end link to make all three micro step holes available for fine adjustment. The working prototype is in the house already and I´m hope to get the mass production shipment with the next 3-4 weeks. Hopefully.  The new end link will be send out free of charge on request after availability.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

That's great news, thanks! I look forward to getting the new end link.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's great news  thanks for the update!


----------



## t0t0_b0y (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the update Clemens!! 

I look forward to the new end link as well.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Vanilla flavoured orange crush

Orca dive on 'frane


----------



## HDPETECH (Jun 30, 2012)

Picked mine up from the sales forum. Debated for weeks if I could handle the L to L length. I decided to go for it and it doesn't seem to wear any larger than my Zixen Trimix 44. It must be the open lug design vs the Trimix. 
It came on the stock rubber strap. I tried it on for about 30sec. with the stock strap and then straight to an Isofrane. The only comparison between the stock rubber and the Isofrane is they're both black.
View attachment 989662

Thanks again BJD


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Mono...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My new Favorite Orca...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wet is ok


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ken, that mono is awesome. I may just buckle and get one of every orca case Clemens offers 

You listening Clemens.....lol

At the end of May baby, I'll be getting myself a few bday gifts !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Ken, that mono is awesome. I may just buckle and get one of every orca case Clemens offers
> 
> Danny T
> 
> ...


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Clemens...please please offer more handset options in the future, love everything about these watches except the handset choices


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm also waiting for the brushed stainless steel bezel WITH lume, to make next order!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't wait for my polished dive after seeing some new arrivals just waiting for the hardening process to be completed.. Then it will be on my wrist...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Boudre0aux said:


> I expect there are going to be a few happy campers around here this week.


No doubt... Or next week for sure...

Are you waiting on an order?


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

I need to stop looking at this thread. I am at 7.5 weeks and still waiting for the news that it has shipped. It is hard enough for me to wait the normal 3 or 4 days when I buy a watch from the forum. This wait is just about killing me......


----------



## Crazyzook (Dec 7, 2012)

grinning said:


> I need to stop looking at this thread. I am at 7.5 weeks and still waiting for the news that it has shipped. It is hard enough for me to wait the normal 3 or 4 days when I buy a watch from the forum. This wait is just about killing me......


I find myself in the same boat grinning, and even worse second guessing my decision to get the brushed over the polished. It's going to be a long 4-6 wks for me lol.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Wearing this today so thought I would add some more fuel to the fire, lol!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice one there! Is that the flat crystal ?


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks! Yep, flat crystal...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got an email from Clemens that the Orca I ordered in Jan will ship Mon or Tue. Woohoo! Can't wait! He apologized for the delay (due to personal matters).

I'd also like to share that a couple of weeks ago I requested a warranty service for my Orca due to a tiny piece of lint on the underside of the crystal that was barely visible. Clemens immediately replied to my request and setup a repair through Jack at IWW. The turnaround time was about 2 weeks. 

I've been extremely happy with Clemens' communication and CS, and will definitely be a repeat customer in the future.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens is the man, customer service simply doesn't come much better 

I received my third Orca this morning, my happy H2O family keeps growing  (have 5 outer cases now!) and as always, couldn't be more pleased. Great way to kick off the weekend!

I'll post pics soon


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Orca Mono case on Mad Dog baseball strap.


----------



## Dgsmith59 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am new to H2o and was filling out the order form yesterday. What happened to the case hardning option? I know it's not cheap but it seemed like a worthwhile option.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Dgsmith59 said:


> I am new to H2o and was filling out the order form yesterday. What happened to the case hardning option? I know it's not cheap but it seemed like a worthwhile option.


It's a long, slow, costly process and the person doing the process is very backed up. So I'm guessing Clemens removed the option for at least now.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just playing with what I got. Swapped the dial module from my dress into the dive case and put on one of my fav straps from Diabolique.

Match made in heaven if I do say so myself 

View attachment 1013717

View attachment 1013718

View attachment 1013720

View attachment 1013721

View attachment 1013722

View attachment 1013724

View attachment 1013726

View attachment 1013727


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Long live the Orca thread. My favorite watch ever.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

My Glossy Bubble came in today:

View attachment 1016786


View attachment 1016787


View attachment 1016788


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Heiner!

Seems as though the Turbine Bezel is what most have ordered in the LE Polished Dive, I ordered the Square Style and haven't seen anyone post pictures, anybody have one?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Heiner, that polished case is a winner. I love that polised bezel. I've worn my Orca in some form or fashion everyday since last Thursday. I may need to sell some other stuff off. I haven't even put my Kalmar on. I love this watch. Just when I think the Mono case is the greatest thing ever, I switch to the Classic case. It looks great.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you want some more?

View attachment 1016931


View attachment 1016933


View attachment 1016934


View attachment 1016936


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heiner! That's a Handsome beast your pictures looks stunning...


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

mekenical said:


> Heiner! That's a Handsome beast your pictures looks stunning...


Thank you!

You can look for your sunglasses now, in the evening (GMT + 1) I'll add the bracelet...


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

View attachment 1017268


View attachment 1017271


View attachment 1017272


View attachment 1017273


View attachment 1017274


View attachment 1017275


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

fantastic photos!
Love the combination you chose, makes me think twice about the dial i chose
Wear it in good health.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic shots Heiner! Love that combo!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heiner you hammered it with those pictures.. Stunning on the Bracelet..b-)


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing shots. Wow!



Heiner said:


> View attachment 1017268
> 
> 
> View attachment 1017271
> ...


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Heiner, you make me not want to post any more pictures. Yours look great.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh sorry - that's not what I planned! :-(

Please post anyway!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Gorgeous orca dive there Heiner, really liking the combination!

My newest addition:


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

The 10 week wait is over...

Now to decide what strap or bracelet to wear it on. I like the stock bracelet, but it does make for a heavy setup. The Isofrane pictured is good, but I might need to go the Steinhart/Sinn route as demoed earlier in this thread. I am a sucker for a nice rubber with deployment setup.

EDIT: Looks like my photos went away. Hopefully the show up now, along with some new ones with the bracelet.

Edit #2: Now some random photos were showing up instead of mine. Oh well, I will just remove them for now. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Classic case on the gorgeous bracelet today. I'm going to be hard pressed to ever purchase another watch with a flat crystal. I am loving this super dome so much. It's just difficult to photograph.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Few quick and dirty shots...
.


----------



## dyusem (Feb 16, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Few quick and dirty shots...
> .


Great shots and gorgeous watch!

What is the build sheet on this beauty???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

My new arrival with the superdome. I'm smitten. A few q&ds with the phone.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

looks like you got a nice new camera Ken 

Great photos!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

Here some better photos of my Hardened Vintage on the bracelet. So far I really like the watch, but am a little disapointed in the hardening on the case. It seems to be getting small scuffs and scratches at the same rate as my unhardened watches. The bracelet on the other hand has yet to show any scuffs, even on the clasp! Usually my clasps are scuffed up within a day or two.


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks like I got an unhardened case by mistake. Clemens is going to exchange it. Judging by the bracelet and bezel, which both appear to be hardened, the hardening really does work great.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

it sound like a cliche, but HONESTLY - just one reason I still dont have any ORCA yet is... I cant decide which I love the best... All looks so great... really ALL... 

I have helberg preordered and cant wait  ...and too many watches already to get new h2o family  I just know I love the classic dial and dome the best... but which case? I love them all... it should make me crazy to have them all so I am resisting...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

[email protected] did an hour hand switch to chrome.. here's a few quick and dirty shots of my new look.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

That's an amazing Orca you got there mekenical!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

order one polished orca dive last week aftet seeing your pics!
amazing pics


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I jumped on the Steinhart rubber strap bandwagon after seeing sheriffd2 and Biginboca post theirs with one on and reading about it in another thread. Since Clemens wont be releasing his own anytime soon this one is a great substitute with the deployant clasp! Thanks sheriffd2 and Biginboca!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks *great* Dan! My favorite rubber strap, hands down. Now, you need to try it with the Sinn clasp!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Looks *great* Dan! My favorite rubber strap, hands down. Now, you need to try it with the Sinn clasp!


Looks BAD-ARSE Dave. Does SINN sell the clasp on it's own?


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

hope that Clemens make a great rubber strap soon,i think that a isofrane custom strap whit a h20 clasp would be very cool


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me add just some "other" H2O watch visuals: *The H2O CALENDAR 2013*
> *
> DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 HERE!*
> DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 PDF AS ZIP COMPRESSED FILE HERE!
> ...


Fantastic calendar! It's too bad that the individual months weren't separate files, as they would make great desktop backgrounds for computers, tablets and phones.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Jay MT: Thank you for your comment regarding our calendar. We have just finished a new photoshooting with with some hot ............. new products , we have just launched or will launch in future. The calendar will be updated and providing the monthes separately as files for backgrounds could be a nice option.

BTW, one of the new products in the calendar will be launched *TODAY *by OceanicTime!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens stop teasing us and tell us what it is already! LoL

I'm eagerly awaiting new releases


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here it is: 

Made from TUNGUM and equipped with the ETA 2892!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Very very nice ! The exotic materials cometh!! Just read about it on oceanictime. Interesting facts on the tungum material!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*WoW! *


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

very very nice!!!!!!!!
tungum is a very exotic material and interesting in the dive watch industry.
love the mono case, sure next case that i would have to buy in this summer


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Very Cool Clemens, unique material for a watch case with stunning good looks.


----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using my thumbs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

With the timing and release of the new Mono Tungum case, I recently acquired my newest addition to my H20 Orca family.....what a coincidence...lol 
Got the Mono case in the hardened SS and straps pre-loved. I just love this case design!! I threw it on my Steinhart rubber strap and took the dial module in from my Dress case and voila...a complete new watch with just the addition of a new outer case....H20 Customization in action!

IMO this is the most under-rated case design in the Orca series and I have to say, in person is simply outstanding! Pictures do not do this case design justice AT ALL! I did my absolute best to capture it but you really have to see this in front of you and wear it to appreciate it. Obviously it is unique, but what is impressive about this, is that on the wrist it is just amazing. It is the perfect lug-lug and rides the wrist saddle beautifully with no lug overhang at all (on my wrist at least). Put it on the Steinhart rubber and it is a match made in heaven! Style wise this is a watch that can be worn both casually and even with the coolest fitted suit. Very European design styling and size wise right on the money.

Thank you Clemens for your creativity on this one!

I went crazy on the pics but hey, I'm sure you folks don't mind, right? Enjoy the pics.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ nice Mono Danny... Also the Tan Strap should look good in the wrist saddle... ^^ its funny how much nicer the Mono is in your hands than the pictures.. I had the same thoughts...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Danny! I get more compliments for my Mono than my Dive and Dress cases. It definitely looks better on the wrist than off.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Dammit! I have to get that mustard strap. It looks amazing. I wore my Mono on my Steinhart rubber one day last week. I have the Steinhart S facing the opposite direction. It was ok, but I'm a fan of the H2O leather straps, so it came off pretty quick. I was planning on ordering some new hands for my Kalmar next week, I may also have to grab that mustard strap. Unless you hate it and want to unload it pretty quick. ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

There is nothing Clemens offers at H20 that I can ever ever hate! The only thing I hate is not being able to have every single item in the H20 catalogue! LOL The mustard strap is actually very close in colour to the baseball straps but a bit more on the yellow/blonde colour palette. It's one I have been on the hunt for, for quite sometime.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought I'd add some 'tweaked' H20 Orca pics and try something a little more creative for this thread. Amazing what an iPhone and a simple app (Snapseed) can do to a basic image. Feel free to use as a desktop 

Orig image snapped on my iphone










Snapseed modded images:


















This one is my fav of the 3:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I decided to experiment with my Orca last week.





I like it a lot. I'll take some shots of it on the Mono case later. It looks awesome on the Mono case.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I like that A LOT, Javon! 

This get´s me thinking more and more about offering a nice mesh for a new version of the KALMAR. Of course with 24mm it would fit also to the ORCA series.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd LOVE a mesh option!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I like that A LOT, Javon!
> 
> This get´s me thinking more and more about offering a nice mesh for a new version of the KALMAR. Of course with 24mm it would fit also to the ORCA series.


An H2O mesh sounds really good. :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Agreed on a H20 mesh option! A nice shark mesh style would be sick with the signature H20 logo'd clasp.

Sign me up as usual 

Anybody splurge on the Mono Tungum yet?


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

i LOVE mesh option.please offer one soon


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is my "Grey Matter" Orca Dive 

H20 + Malio Straps = match made in heaven!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

As promised. Mono case on the mesh bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mono looks AWESOME on the mesh!! Which mesh band is that btw?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's an experiment not done yet I have to shorten the lug bars and add a module but I like the solid ends at the lugs.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

:-s

For a specific reason  I have produced a white leather strap and I´m curious to get your opinion about the used silver yarn.

My question: Would you prefer the *silver yarn* like on the photo or would you like to see the strap with *white yarn* or *black yarn*????

EDIT: Of course impossible to compete with DANNY T´s white custom straps.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I vote for silver/grey stitching! And I hope your specific reason is the specific reason I've been dreaming about!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the Sample in Silver.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha Clemens. I tell you I always get my straps made to make sure they go well with my H20 watches. I guess you can call me a 'strapologist'. I have a strap fetish! LOL

With the sample you posted my vote is def the silver grey stitch. I looooove it. An ivory or vintage off white yarn would be very cool too.

Not a big fan of white with black stitch. Too much contrast IMO. 

BTW Clemens you said a while ago in this thread that at the end of May you would have some more 'new orca options coming'. The time is here my friend......I want to know WHEN!!....lol

Danny


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The vote is clear: Silver stitching for the white strap!  I´m sure it will fit great to the new white dial and new white, full lumed inlay with silver marker/print on it.

I´m not sure the ORCA dials and inlays could be launched in May, because unfortunately the inlay samples got lost by DHL!!! This is pushing back the launch for weeks.

But we will not only see new ORCA options, but also designs like 47mm 7750 chrono. 

With a little searching you may find the new white Orca dial.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

WHITE. DIAL. ORCA. *AWESOME*!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SICK SICK SICK

White dial with full lume bezel/silver markings and super dome crystal and of course that badazz white leather strap for me please!!!!

This is what I have been dreaming from H20 for a long long time !!! 

Oh hellz yeah!!!!!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry i dont see watch in the pics Clemens :-d
like the strap as it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The white dial also looks nice.. The black bracelet and case look interesting.


----------



## dspd204 (Mar 12, 2013)

New to me & I LOVE it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I know what my next Orca is going to be! I am definitely in on the white dial/white strap Orca!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just make the the white edition complete: We will also provide a white rubber strap from Bonetto as standard accessory along with the watch.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Just make the the white edition complete: We will also provide a white rubber strap from Bonetto as standard accessory along with the watch.


 Clemens, is the white dial painted white or is it fully lumed?

Can you confirm the speculation on the white lumed sapphire bezel.... I'm very excited to see some close-ups of this watch.

Will there be a preorder for the white edition?

Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just to confirm: Yes, we will have the white dial (not full lumed) and also a full lumed sapphire inlay for the ORCA series soon. We had a white full lumed dial in our thoughts, but together with the full lumed inlay it was just to much of glowing.  BTW, the new dials will have a different layout and are completely newly designed. The SL BG W9 will be approx. 0.4mm thick, which is more than double as thick as the ORCA or KALMAR SL! And thickness is the most important factor when it becomes to brightness.

We will have MANY new models in the ORCA range quite soon and everything will be available without pre-order.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just one addition: The next new model will be launched in the next week! 

At that time we will offer also a second movement option for the ORCA series: The ETA 2892 high end movement! For those who are getting tired from the widely used ETA 2824´s.

And also new stainless steel inlays will become available with SL BG W9 lumed marker and numbers!  Similar to the KALMAR bezels.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I hope there will be a titanium case and ceramic bezel inserts one of these days.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in for the 2892!! To change things up a bit. What a way to add some spice to he white dial module I want 

Full lume bezel is gonna be soooooo sick ! 

Thick lume application, oh yes, we lume junkies are gonna be happy campers !!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Danny T said:


> I'm in for the 2892!! To change things up a bit. What a way to add some spice to he white dial module I want
> 
> Full lume bezel is gonna be soooooo sick !
> 
> Thick lume application, oh yes, we lume junkies are gonna be happy campers !!


Yes indeed... though I am a little disappointed that Clemens thinks there is such a thing as too much lume... no fully lumed dial.... 

Still very excited about this model and can't wait for it to appear in the store and to see some close-ups... but I'm very likely gonna pull the trigger....


----------



## tigardleonardo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Clemens!
Love it!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

To be officially launched on OceanicTime within the next 24 hours:









And yes, that´s me in the reflections. ;-)


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see all of this one. The peek looks sweet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me introduce the new H2O edition: *H2O ORCA DRESS POLISHED*

The full intro article on OceanicTime could be read here: OceanicTime: H2O Orca DRESS High POLISH
Pricing with the new SS inlay is $890 for outside EU customers.

H2O ORCA DRESS / POLISHED EDITION


----------



## 852andrew (Jan 2, 2013)

Actually I am more eager to see CH1.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The HELBERG CH 1 prototypes are finished and we should receive the CH1 prototypes within this week or beginning of the next week.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

OUTSTANDING !! Man that bezel is money !! Gorgeous!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The SS Lumed Inlay looks Awesome.


----------



## thunderzy (May 24, 2006)

I'm probably going to buy an H2O soon. But I'm torn between dial options. I want either the black #1 or #3. I want the watch to have a look that can be paired with casual as well as dressy attire. Which did you choose and why?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's my newest H2O Orca The Vintage.. Completes my Orca Cases (Classic,Dress,Dive,Mono,Vintage)..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

thunderzy said:


> I'm probably going to buy an H2O soon. But I'm torn between dial options. I want either the black #1 or #3. I want the watch to have a look that can be paired with casual as well as dressy attire. Which did you choose and why?


If you want dress/casual, then go with the black dial. I have both a black and grey dial module. What I suggest for the ultimate casual dress is to go with an SS bezel inlay and black dial module. It will then serve double duty for dressy and casual occasions.

If you want the sapphire bezel then def go with the black dial 100%

Danny


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

thunderzy said:


> I'm probably going to buy an H2O soon. But I'm torn between dial options. I want either the black #1 or #3. I want the watch to have a look that can be paired with casual as well as dressy attire. Which did you choose and why?


I have both dials 1,3 I would pair the #1 dial with dressy attire.. Both chosen because their very cool and to switch things up with the different cases. Good luck


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

got my polished orca whit super domed crystal last week ....love it!
after a few days of wearing the polished clasp have take some scratch so i decide to satin finish the flat and polish the logo.
now i am thinking about a mono case ......
hope you like it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

^Looks Very Nice Alessio^


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

some new pics whit a good bracelet choice:-d
ready for order in a few days a satin finish mono case that i think looks cool whit the high polished metal bracelet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dial is stunning.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

new pics of the dive polished case whit my bronze steelflame axe bracelet.

ordered a mono case yesterday new pics incoming....:-d


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got a new camera and of course the first thing I do with it is take watch photos. Here are a few of my hardened Vintage. The last one shows it next to my other german diver, the UTS 500m.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

How about a Classic with the Turbine Bezel and SS insert.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Vintage with the #3 Dial..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Vintage #1 Dial..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Black & White is beautiful.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Would like to see a Dial of Mokume Gane with Applied Superluminova Markers.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm eagerly awaiting the moment I can get that white dial module !!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dress with Sandwich Dial and H2O soft Horween Calf Leather.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Dress with Sandwich Dial and H2O soft Horween Calf Leather.


Beautiful combo!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous Clemens! When are these black and white beauties coming out??


----------



## Rhythmic (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally got my hands on my Orca, been on my wrist a week now and I'm loving it! Sorry i take such rubbish pictures! Thanks Clemens :-!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally got mine from a fellow WIS.


----------



## grinning (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been wondering what that style mesh would look like on an Orca. It looks pretty good. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

grinning said:


> I've been wondering what that style mesh would look like on an Orca. It looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Here's a straight on view with more of the mesh showing.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

dirty pic of a mono case whit polished bracelet.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The mesh bracelet looks really cool on the ORCA! We should have it with our micro-adjustment clasp for the ORCA and KALMAR V2 series! 

In the meantime I´m working on the H2O ORCA MONO OveanicTime Edition. We will produce 20 pieces and the DLC coating, which is done in Germany, is just awesome. We tested more than 20 DLC coating companies from Germany and picked the best!  The reservation will start soon!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DLC looks great Clemens. 

I think I want to get a vintage case in DLC and put an SS bezel with lumed markers and go back and forth with a black dial and white dial module.  

That is of course when you release those options


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not only the new H2O ORCA TUNGUM will make it into the new H2O calendar.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Been a while, about time I posted some of my recent Orca shots


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@ Dave: Your photos are just awesome! I think I need a very long lession to learn from you.  I should send you the HELBERG CH1 for a photo shooting too.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I just rec'd this cool black elephant strap. Wicked texture and a mammoth at 6mm thick but very flexible. Looks awesome on the dress case. But something is missing ???


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I just rec'd this cool black elephant strap. Wicked texture and a mammoth at 6mm thick but very flexible. Looks awesome on the dress case. But something is missing ???
> 
> View attachment 1136512


White dial module?


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Some quick and dirty pics of my Orca on the Steinhart rubber strap and deployment. The black rubber strap makes the orange hands pop.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Some pics taken along side my Kettlelbell.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orca Mono on my new black elephant strap. Look at that texture |>

A great contrast to the sharp geometry of the killer Mono case. A great marriage IMO.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Orca Mono on my new black elephant strap. Look at that texture |>
> 
> A great contrast to the sharp geometry of the killer Mono case. A great marriage IMO.


ELEPHANT??? I didn't even know it was legal to use elephant hide. Sorry Danny but I would not be able to wear that strap with good conscience.

Great looking Mono case though.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> ELEPHANT??? I didn't even know it was legal to use elephant hide. Sorry Danny but I would not be able to wear that strap with good conscience.
> 
> Great looking Mono case though.


I had similar responses in other forums but I assure you this strap was obtained and made through full legal process

Here is more info that the strap maker I bought it from that posted in another thread I made about the strap and where he gets them from. He purchased the hides from a fully compliant US hide supplier that complies with all intl regulations.

I didn't realize this was a touchy subject but now knowing I guess I'll be sticking to the "std" materials.



> I think this topic should be put in the rules just the same as religion and government
> 
> http://www.rojeleather.com/species-and-leathers/elephant-leather/
> 
> ...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Danny T said:


> I didn't realize this was a touchy subject but now knowing I guess I'll be sticking to the "std" materials.


 |> |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Important notice: We will close our office from 18.07 - 04.08.2013!* Your emails and calls could not be answered during that period!

After our return beginning August expect a *firework* of new products for our H2O and Helberg product lineup.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Enjoy your vacation Clemens. You definitely earned it from the work you have put into making some great products with the Orca and now new Helberg line.

Cannot wait to see the new stuff when you get back !! I'm stoked to see what awaits us! We love fireworks !!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> After our return beginning August expect a *firework* of new products for our H2O and Helberg product lineup.


Clemens, I will be looking forward to all of the great new additions to the H2O & Helberg product lineup. Enjoy your time off. b-)


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

enjoy your vacation Clemens! waiting for the news at your return!:-!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Leaving in a hour with family and a new baby on my wrist, which I had just assembled minutes ago with the new white dial and new lumed SS inlay. 

Both, the new dial design in white, black and grey and lumed SS inlay in 15sec/60sec. design are already in the house and available as soon as we open again 05.08.2013.  The "old" black SS inlays will be substituted with the new lumed ones. Just 5-6 SS inlays with black paint are left in stock.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

This morning is the most excited I've been for a watch in... well... EVER! 

AWESOME!

Jumping up and down like a little kid!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

sheriffd2 said:


> This morning is the most excited I've been for a watch in... well... EVER!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Jumping up and down like a little kid!


LOL! I'm sure you're not the only one. That thing looks very good.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The clean white dial looks great.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely freakin amazing !!

O 
M
-insert expletive here-
G


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like my white dial with the black sapphire bezel and dress case. Can't wait!!!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been waiting for a reason to buy a new module, and now I have it.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here ya'all go... a few sneak peeks of the New White Orca 

This one has a grey date wheel, which I'm assuming will be changed to white for the production models (though I haven't yet confirmed this with Clemens, but his pic shows a white date wheel)

This thing is GORGEOUS! Nicest looking white-dialed diver I've ever seen, it's just stunning! Take a look at the concentric-circle detail in the center, and the beautiful multi-tier shadow play. It's just beautiful!

Clemens, my friend, once again you delivered!!!

Freakin fantastic.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet lord man! That's just wrong. Hot damn that thing is gorgeous. I may have to flip my white dial Sharkmaster soon.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Here ya'all go... a few sneak peeks of the New White Orca
> 
> This one has a grey date wheel, which I'm assuming will be changed to white for the production models (though I haven't yet confirmed this with Clemens, but his pic shows a white date wheel)
> 
> ...


OM.....insert bigger expletive here....G


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

That is a real stunner. I've been looking for a white dial watch for a while now. This one just poped to no1 place on my list. Better start saving up...


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Incredible pics, I'm in love.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dave,

What crystal is that on the heavenly cloud white Dive? 4mm superdome of 2 mm dome?

Thx

PS. Cant stop looking at the pics....It's gonna be real hard waiting for Clemens to get back from vacay to open the orders for this. I cant wait anymore...lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Quite early this morning on the beach, a coffee and a First Look into the WUS: Woooooowwww! Amazing photos, Dave! And damn fast too!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Can someone post what is the L2L size for dive case? And others if possible.. I checked the site but L2L distance does not change when I select different cases. Thanks in advance.

Edit: nvm found it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally got my replacement clasp in the mail. Thanks Clemens. Just haven't had a moment too switch it out yet.


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Couple of shots with two of my favourite straps for my Orca....



















Merik


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! best looking combo I've seen so far I think!!! and The dress case is my fave!


H2O Watch said:


> Leaving in a hour with family and a new baby on my wrist, which I had just assembled minutes ago with the new white dial and new lumed SS inlay.
> 
> Both, the new dial design in white, black and grey and lumed SS inlay in 15sec/60sec. design are already in the house and available as soon as we open again 05.08.2013.  The "old" black SS inlays will be substituted with the new lumed ones. Just 5-6 SS inlays with black paint are left in stock.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:rodekaart DAve, that ain't right 
:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
you weren't kidding, it is freaking unreal!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!! Big congrats! I am actually diggin the grey date wheel!
Great pics too buddy|>

Now this is my favorite combo as I prefer it with your bezel!



sheriffd2 said:


> Here ya'all go... a few sneak peeks of the New White Orca
> 
> This one has a grey date wheel, which I'm assuming will be changed to white for the production models (though I haven't yet confirmed this with Clemens, but his pic shows a white date wheel)
> 
> ...


----------



## bowdoinmktg (Sep 18, 2012)

I love that new White Dial Clemens, I can't wait to get one added to my ORCA collection soon! Enjoy your vacation


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Here ya'all go... a few sneak peeks of the New White Orca
> 
> This one has a grey date wheel, which I'm assuming will be changed to white for the production models (though I haven't yet confirmed this with Clemens, but his pic shows a white date wheel)
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial on this new one.

Dave - really nice pics too. |> |>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

This new white ORCA is just killer, I've been wearing it basically non stop since it arrived. And I'll tell ya, I like it more every time.

This one is a pure knockout! MUST see in person, its plenty photogenic, but in person, good grief is it nice!

It's fantastic on the H2O bracelet, but it's also right at home on summery white rubber


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> This new white ORCA is just killer, I've been wearing it basically non stop since it arrived. And I'll tell ya, I like it more every time.
> 
> This one is a pure knockout! MUST see in person, its plenty photogenic, but in person, good grief is it nice!
> 
> It's fantastic on the H2O bracelet, but it's also right at home on summery white rubber


Jeebus Dave....You are KILLIN me with the "CLOUD 9 SNOW ANGEL" pics. I have a few straps ready myself for this thing!! I just need to order "a couple" configs ASAP.....lol

Looks amazing on the white rubber strap. If only Isofrane would get off their butts and make a white 'frane that would be the icing on the 'vanilla cake'....literally!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, with the white dial and that orange minute hand, an orange Iso would look fantastic...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add some info for the white dial ORCAS:

- we will include into the package a pure white rubber strap, which is made by the company who originally manufactures the Isofranes.
- a new buckle is in production for the rubber straps.
- we also include into the package the white leather strap, which we showed here some weeks ago with silver yarn.

So it will be an ALL-WHITE-EDITION!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me add some info for the white dial ORCAS:
> 
> - we will include into the package a pure white rubber strap, which is made by the company who originally manufactures the Isofranes.
> - a new buckle is in production for the rubber straps.
> ...


SOLD !! I'm in for all of it !!! I guess my shopping list just got a little bigger lol


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The first 'turbo charged' H20 Orca??

LoL


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Alright Fellas in the know... When are we going to get the green light on the White Dial version?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would expect the new dials to be introduced on OceanicTime in the next days. 

BUT before we will see on OceanicTime on this Friday something VERY special!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, when will you pimp up my car? :-d


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I would expect the new dials to be introduced on OceanicTime in the next days.
> 
> BUT before we will see on OceanicTime on this Friday something VERY special!


Clemens, I guess you would count as someone in the know. Thanks for the update!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I would expect the new dials to be introduced on OceanicTime in the next days.
> 
> BUT before we will see on OceanicTime on this Friday something VERY special!


I've been waiting all week for this news. I'll be checking with Lex first thing in the morning.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Was wondering where the update was on this. Recall reading that they would be in the store on 8-5-13. Guess I misread that.... Can't wait!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Danny, when will you pimp up my car? :-d


Haha whenever you are ready !! I couldn't strap the orca to my 91mm turbo going in my project car so I had to use the 'babies' going in my brother's car lol

Is this one big enough ??









But first I need you to pimp my watch with an all white edition please !!

I want the full pimp package!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW, that´s what I call a real turbo charger!  Unfortunately I would require two of those bad boys for my V10 motor and space is already zero under the hood. But next time and let me pimp your ORCA before.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Like the DLC mono, and love the lumed Oceanictime logo. I'm still holding out for the white edition though.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Read the full article about our newest family member -the H2O ORCA MONO OCEANICTIME EDITION - here: LINK

For the DLC coating we have tested more than 20 DLC coating companies in Germany and after verification under a electron microscope and hardness tests we have chosen the BEST! The DLC coating is extremely dark AND hard. We are quite confident that this is the best DLC coating made in Germany.


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice, but waiting on the white dial - and on a dress case.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Not the DRESS case, but here are some remaining images of the H2O ORCA MONO OCEANICTIME EDITION. Especially the parlage decoration on the bracelet clasp is coming out quite nicely after DLC coating!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW Clemens the DLC coating looks really outstanding in the close ups. Looks like it's on the same quality level as aquadive's DLC. I have the BS100 and the coating is super nice.

I absolutely LOVE the rotor lume decoration!! I wish you could do the same on your reg H20 line where you would put the H20 wave logo in the centre of the big ol lume circle!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*NEW DIAL 4:* The highly anticipated WHITE dial! 
It´s time for something new: The new dial 4 in white, black and grey for the H2O ORCA series is available NOW! The white Dial ORCAS will be shipped with the white leather strap and white rubber strap!!! 
LINK: H2O ORCA CONFIGURATION

*ETA 2892 SPECIAL EDITION:*
Additionally I´m currently setting up a shop page for a special edition of the H2O ORCA with pre-assembled inner cases. That´s nothing special without one exception: 
*These pre-assembled inner cases are carrying the high-end movement ETA 2892A2!  *


































And a big THANK YOU goes to sheriffd2 for his awesome images of the the new dial and lumed SS inlay:


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

But not to forget: A new handset option was added as well!

Handset 1 with chromed hour / orange minute / chromed second hand  

Same as seen on the images from sheriffd2!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

What Color is the Date Wheel on the white dial option?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will have a grey date wheel, so same as on the images from sheriffd2.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Order is in, Can't wait to see it..


----------



## U Boat (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you considered a Yellow dial, like the Kalmar?

PS, Your watches are killer! Love the diversity of options. b-)


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Yellow and a sun ray blue..


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

love the Guilloche dial and circular inset. Dials that have a more 3d effect are always more interesting to look at. 

anyone know if the new dial 4 has the same lume intensity as dial 1? 

if so, this is one to get... am on the verge of ordering my first h2o. looks like an amazing tool diver. 

anyone know if the limited 2892 movement is worth the extra $ ? i found a couple references. most favor the 2892 but depends on what level the movement is: base, elabore, top, chrono. 

a while ago, there was some talk about the soprod a10 movement. any updates? 

thx


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

It appears the 2892 is only available in the pre-configured models (black and grey dials) - is this correct?

I was thinking I'd like the 2892 in a white dial...


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

FINALLY!! Now Dave isn't the only one to have all the white dial goodness fun 

CANNOT WAIT for my fluffy white goodies to arrive!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

U Boat said:


> Have you considered a Yellow dial, like the Kalmar?
> 
> PS, Your watches are killer! Love the diversity of options. b-)


Thank you for the compliments! 

Honestly I´m sure there will be no yellow dial for the ORCA series. We have it for the KALMAR series and I believe when it comes to payment everybody is staying with the more usual colors, like black, grey, white or black carbon.

BUT: We may have the KALMAR V2 at the end of this year or beginning of the next year and for this model we have 17!!! dial options. I may even add a few dials like the new dial for the ORCA series as I believe the design is not too bad. 

Just to remember the design: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-picture-thread-581646-39.html#post6271346 

KALMAR V2 Specs:
WR: 3000M ( original KALMAR design was rated to 3000M as well and was officially certified to 6000M in Germany / Unfortunately we had to stop at the security limit of the pressure chamber  )
Diameter: 42.50mm
Length: 54mm
Height: depends on crystal / case back, but MUCH lower compared to the original Kalmar
2 different bezels: as seen on the renderings and the KALMAR style bezel
*And the best: 4mm FLATTEN "PLOPROF" MESH bracelet with H2O micro adjustment clasp* 



Pitguy said:


> Yellow and a sun ray blue..


Like the ray dials, so that would be an addition we could talk about. 



freeflap said:


> ...
> anyone know if the new dial 4 has the same lume intensity as dial 1?


The SL is as thick as on the dial 1, but the surface area is smaller.



Hoppyjr said:


> It appears the 2892 is only available in the pre-configured models (black and grey dials) - is this correct?
> I was thinking I'd like the 2892 in a white dial...


Movements are VERY difficult to purchase. If I could hold on some additional movements we could talk about it again. 



Danny T said:


> FINALLY!! Now Dave isn't the only one to have all the white dial goodness fun
> CANNOT WAIT for my fluffy white goodies to arrive!


 I know you were absolutely waiting for this option as one of the biggest H2O fans.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

This is some great news!
I wanted a kalmar (and still do) but it is just too big. Im not a big guy, and I have thin wrists. The main reason I bought the orca was because of the customization idea. I've been hoping that more and more dial options would come out. Blue would be great, and white lume dial with the black markers, dark abalone, yes, yellow even! 
A smaller kalmar would be awesome. And a tungum one too, don't forget!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Clemens, a sun ray blue Orca would be so cool... I'm ready to go..


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ordered it 4 days ago... the wait is killing me. It's been a long time since I was this anxious to get my new watch.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> And a big THANK YOU goes to sheriffd2 for his awesome images of the the new dial and lumed SS inlay:


Love these shots Dave. |> |>

Clemens - Love the new dial design. I keep coming back to this thread and looking at the new #4 edition dial. Very classic and I really like the polished, raised hour markers with the stepped dial. I think the black dial is calling my name. :-d

I might have to configure a new watch with the new black dial. Very nice work!

Are these available now?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, Dave, the new dials inclunding the white one are available in the shop for order. 

Sometimes you have to do something different on a Sunday. 

This blue, very toxic fluid is capable to dissolve/dematerialize STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL! I don´t want to figure out what happens with my fingers and wear full body protection. 

*STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL could only be handmade by just a handfull of knifemakers in the world, because the welding and bonding of stainless steel layers in real fire is absolutely difficult. This STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL is about 15x-20x more expensive compared to normal handmade damascus steel and has never been used in the watch industry before. *


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I would so love to add a Damascus H20 to my collection. I can't keep up anymore lol. 

I can't wait to see what you show is next!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

wondering if anyone has ordered a white dial ORCA and whether or not they have received shipping notifications yet.... Can't wait to see live pics!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

marked said:


> wondering if anyone has ordered a white dial ORCA and whether or not they have received shipping notifications yet.... Can't wait to see live pics!


SheriffD's pics are live pics of the final product....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if Clemens is on vacation or otherwise disposed for possibly several weeks.

I've been trying to contact him for about a week now. Usually he is very responsive.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 14, 2008)

I contacted him through the Helberg contacts page Thursday night and had reply from him Friday morning.


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

I emailed Clemens yesterday actually, - had a response within about 10mins !! Fantastic service.

I've only just stumbled upon the H2O Orca, and this thread, and after seeing the new White Dial version, I'm BLOWN AWAY - jeeezuz that is one sweeeeet looking Diver.
I can feel an order coming on........


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

jimmy21 said:


> I contacted him through the Helberg contacts page Thursday night and had reply from him Friday morning.


I had response before I even emailed him!


----------



## zak3737 (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 'Case Hardening' option is just temporarily unavailable or withdrawn from new orders ?

Also - what is their policy for Orders/Returns ? I mean - IF I decided that the watch really is too heavy........ I assume being custom made may not make a Returns Policy that easy ?

Thx


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was a bit behind my emails as I´m preparing right now several stainless damascus steel watches (takes about 3-4 days to finish one single watch incl. etching/ polishing etc) and will also start a longer business trip from tomorrow onwards.

*In the next 7 days (03.09-10.09.13) I will be not available in the office and could not answer your emails.*

I´m sorry for that, but I will try to answer your emails asap after my return.


----------



## Panama (Jan 22, 2008)

I have ordered an Orca 2nd week of July. 1 / No order acknowledgement from Clemens, so I send an email to make sure that the order has been received. 2/ No reply to my email so I call Clemens and he informed me about a delivery mid august.(BTW no apologies about the fact of not replying to my email) 3/ Here I am early september without any news nor apologies and Clemens is gone for another 10 days.

This is the worst customer service I have ever seen in years ! Just unbelievable....It is the opposite from Joe and Brenda at Zixen who have a 1st class customer service. Sorry but 1st and last H20 watch for me....Not impressed at all !!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my kit so far, will be adding the White dial and another case style soon!


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet. I am liking the Orca more and more as the days go by... Do you get to pick which leather strap comes with each watch?


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think if you contact Clemens he work something out. But I'm not sure, the black comes standard and the only option is to add the bracelet, which is a must, I bought the grey strap separately.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ALRIGHT FOLKS....Let's bring this thread back to life!!

Now that a new phase of Orca options are here, lets post what you got!!! This is the first of three incoming....so 2 left incoming.

I have been anticipating this release more than ANY other watch and followed it from day one. When it became available I jumped on it so quick that nothing was gonna stop me. I was a freight train with no brakes...LOL...I now I finally have it

This is part one of two fluffy whites.....2nd one should be here tomorrow.

Specs:

H20 Orca SS Vintage Case
Bezel 2 60sec SS inlay with white superluminova filled markers
upgraded ETA2892 swiss movt
newly released white dial #4 
silver handset and orange minute hand.
4mm superdome crystal

ABSOLUTELY FREAKIN' GORGEOUS!!!

The Vintage case is a work of art. The combination of brushed surface with the polished sides really sets this off and creates a refined/elegant tool watch. This case was meant for bezel 2 and is a match made in tool heaven. It sits nice and flat on the wrist saddle and does not dig into the wrist anywhere so it's a nice comfy ride. I have it riding on the orange isofrane which just adds to the great vintage feel of this outstanding case design. The white H20 leather strap is delayed and will be sent out in a couple weeks. The white rubber strap included is VERY nice and has a high quality feel to it. It is definitely not like the other orange or black rubber straps that are included in the H20 kits. The new white rubber also includes a nice custom H20 logo'd buckle which is a very nice bonus and adds to the high quality H20 is known to provide. NICE!

I also tried the white dial module in the SS Mono case I have and it looks super outstanding in that case as well. What a system....swap dials, cases, straps and you literally have a new collection of watches!

That is why H20 is my fav....Clemens is a true watch artist with a great eye for design and function.

Enjoy the spread

**NOTE** the orange Isofrane is not part of the kit and is my own which I just added to my pics 




















































































































































































Stupendous LUME!! My best lume pic to date!!


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful pics Danny! You make a great case for this sweet watch. Loving the orange hand.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is part 2 of the H20 tear.....DLC flavoured 

Specs:

H20 Orca DLC coated Vintage Case
Bezel 2 60sec sapphire inlay with superluminova markers
ETA2824 swiss movt with DLC coated rotor
newly released black dial #4 
silver handset 
flat sapphire crystal
DLC coated Orca bracelet with ratcheting clasp
H20 Premium leather strap with DLC coated CNC machined buckle

Enjoy the Dark Side!


----------



## ronsabbagh (Mar 8, 2006)

Danny T said:


> Here is part 2 of the H20 tear.....DLC flavoured
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


That is absolutely superb!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just received my white dial vintage kit, here's my full kit with the new addition.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tried the new rubber/buckle supplied from H2O and its quite comfortable and I love the H2O logo on the buckle..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

And on the Classic nice comfortable fit.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the Classic again, notice the gap is very slim just enough to allow it to move.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mekenical, the classic is the only one I have left to pic up, probably will just get the outer case, yours looks awesome with the orange strap! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Mekenical, the classic is the only one I have left to pic up, probably will just get the outer case, yours looks awesome with the orange strap!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Go for it, I think you'll be impressed. I love mine.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The white Dial is a Stunner!!!!!! Wow


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

mekenical said:


> The white Dial is a Stunner!!!!!! Wow


Glad you like it! Hope it gets more appreciation than I was able to give it.... Enjoy!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

marked said:


> Glad you like it! Hope it gets more appreciation than I was able to give it.... Enjoy!


I freakin Love it!!!! Lol


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> I freakin Love it!!!! Lol


HaHa, I'm right there with ya buddy  The white-dialed ORCA is, without question, my favorite micro/boutique diver ever. In every way it _exceeded_ my hopes and expectations. I've now worn mine almost daily (in rotation with it's black-dialed sibling), and I just don't tire of it, in fact, I'd go so far as to say I like it even more now than when I first received it. I've even had the opportunity to dive with it on three different occasions, and each time it was more than up to the task.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> HaHa, I'm right there with ya buddy  The white-dialed ORCA is, without question, my favorite micro/boutique diver ever. In every way it _exceeded_ my hopes and expectations. I've now worn mine almost daily (in rotation with it's black-dialed sibling), and I just don't tire of it, in fact, I'd go so far as to say I like it even more now than when I first received it. I've even had the opportunity to dive with it on three different occasions, and each time it was more than up to the task.


100% the dial is the best I've seen!!!!!!! Now I really know I need the other two!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

White dial FTW. Best release to date. I've been rocking it regularly as well and it looks phenomenal in any of the case modules. 

Ken you got a fab deal from Marked on the vintage you just got. Welcome the the stormtrooper club 

On the flip side the new DLC vintage is absolutely superb as well. Why do I get the feeling I'm the only one who bought one?? I have yet to see anyone post one up other than me! Thread revival thread revival !!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> White dial FTW. Best release to date. I've been rocking it regularly as well and it looks phenomenal in any of the case modules.
> 
> Ken you got a fab deal from Marked on the vintage you just got. Welcome the the stormtrooper club
> 
> On the flip side the new DLC vintage is absolutely superb as well. Why do I get the feeling I'm the only one who bought one?? I have yet to see anyone post one up other than me! Thread revival thread revival !!


For sure, marked offered up a great deal!!!! I haven't seen the grey #4 posted yet or another DLC Vintage, Stormtrooper!!! Haha
Loving the White it's everything I wanted and more!!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

More configs to visualize


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

That is so not fair! Those switch ups look amazing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have too agree with MrMayface, the DLC with the white Wow!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

SS inlay or Sapphire inlay, I'm liking the sapphire inlay with the Dive Case!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mekenical, looks awesome as soon as I sell a few pieces I'm going to join you and get the DLC vintage, your awesome pics put over the top on it! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We started working with our German DLC coating company on a special version of the ORCA series and I hope everything will finish in the next two weeks.

Not only the outer case, inner case, crown and bezel will be bronze DLC coated, but also the bracelet and buckle. We have passed 2x DIVE, 2x DRESS, 2x CLASSIC and 2x VINTAGE to our DLC coating company. Will be interesting to see how my own case will turn out. 









BTW, the case below is only for demonstration and has not been and will not been produced.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And here is a shot made with stidio flash equipment. Very difficult to catch the color right.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cool! Will the bronze still patina with the DLC coating?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This is a bronze color DLC coating on stainless steel case! The DLC coating has a hardness of appox. 3000 Vickers. So extremely hard!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA DIVE on a black MP43 AMMO WWII MADDOG strap. 
I have had this strap since one year in my strap box, but now the time has come to break in this strap to prepare it for my upcoming black beauties.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> And here is a shot made with stidio flash equipment. Very difficult to catch the color right.
> 
> View attachment 1260573


Wow!! And the Bracelet!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens, the black dial is a beauty!!!! The white is Killer!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Who wears white?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Mekenical, looks awesome as soon as I sell a few pieces I'm going to join you and get the DLC vintage, your awesome pics put over the top on it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Great Choice, Danny T has the DLC Vintage in his collection. I think you will be happy with it!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Re; Mekenical, hoping to order in the next couple weeks, already have 3 pieces packed for selling. Keep posting those awesome pics! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Re; Mekenical, hoping to order in the next couple weeks, already have 3 pieces packed for selling. Keep posting those awesome pics!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Which Dial are you going to order with the Vintage DLC?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I am getting the newer black dial, I have the original black, grey and white dial already. Would love to see a sunburst red dial! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yep I can guarantee you that you will be very pleased with the DLC. I love mine and the DLC application is top shelf and is better than my Aquadive (more black and deep)

The new black dial is amazing as well which is the best match for the sinister DLC look.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> I think I am getting the newer black dial, I have the original black, grey and white dial already. Would love to see a sunburst red dial!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Maybe!!! Clemens might do red, the OG Kalmar had lots of colors as options!!!
the black is a beauty for sure!!! Post it up when you get it!!!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

The white dial ooks great with the black bezel.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't seen the dlc in person but from the pics I agree it looks incredible very well applied and consistent throughout! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Just when I think I like it with the sapphire inlay I look at it with the SS, Either way it looks Killer!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Or No Bezel


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Just when I think I like it with the sapphire inlay I look at it with the SS, Either way it looks Killer!!!!!


Mr Mekenical, if you carry on like this, I'm gonna have to buy you an H2O t-shirt! Hell, at this rate I might even dig out my old box of Epson A4 Iron-On-Transfers and print you up one myself! 

Cool photos mate!

GL


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

How do I order the white dial? I can't see it on the H2O shop site. I want one!!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

RookiePhil said:


> How do I order the white dial? I can't see it on the H2O shop site. I want one!!


Go through the H2O Orca configurator in the online shop, and select white as your dial. Of if you just want the module you can select white under the H2O watches menu (between Helberg & Straps).


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GoodLord said:


> Mr Mekenical, if you carry on like this, I'm gonna have to buy you an H2O t-shirt! Hell, at this rate I might even dig out my old box of Epson A4 Iron-On-Transfers and print you up one myself!
> 
> Cool photos mate!
> 
> GL


Thanks!!!
Haha!!!! XL please!!!!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

litlmn said:


> Go through the H2O Orca configurator in the online shop, and select white as your dial. Of if you just want the module you can select white under the H2O watches menu (between Helberg & Straps).


Thanks *litlmn*!!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's where I'm at right now, need to pick up the classic case and am going to order the DLC vintage as a xmas present. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! 









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice collection so far. I'm really liking that mesh bracelet you have there.


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Which case is or wear smaller... dive or dress?


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dive, sits a little higher but definitely wears a little bit smaller. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jraul7 said:


> Which case is or wear smaller... dive or dress?


Dive wears smaller IMO.

I have all of them as well except the classic. The dive wears smallest of all Orca designs and is my personal favourite.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have them all, the dive wears smaller of the bunch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Here's where I'm at right now, need to pick up the classic case and am going to order the DLC vintage as a xmas present. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Would really like to see pics of the classic case, wrist shots especially if anyone has it! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Would really like to see pics of the classic case, wrist shots especially if anyone has it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


here ya go!!


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, dive case it is!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Mekenical, I'm sold. Will be one of my next purchases! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just ordered this, that makes my set complete, all 4 cases and three inner cases!









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Just ordered this, that makes my set complete, all 4 cases and three inner cases!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent choice!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in this past Thurs is my second H20 white dial module. I love this white dial so much I had to have a second one so I went with a slightly different config. The first one I got is with the upgraded 2892 movt, 4mm dome crystal and orange minute hand. This second dial config I went with the 2824 movt, flat crystal, and all chrome hands.

Really gives a different look with the glass and hand colours. I love them equally and so glad I got both!!!



















ALL SILVER HANDS w FLAT CRYSTAL (2824 movt)





































ORANGE MINUTE HAND w 4mm DOME CRYSTAL (upgraded 2892 movt)




























I also took pics at angles to show the difference between the flat crystal and the 4mm dome crystal for those who want to know the difference between the two when considering buying. I also have the 2mm dome but didn't take it out of my other Orca case to show all 3. Next time when I get a chance.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely awesome congrats, loving my white dial, next up will be the DLC dress case! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr Putski (Oct 11, 2013)

I really don't like the grey date window, stands out on a white dial too much, should be black on white imo


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Stunning shots DT! The orange Isofrane isn't lookin' too shabby either!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fresh in classic case, Bezel 1 sa60, now I have all 4,time to start saving for a dlc version!









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Congrats on the quad Orca acquisition !!

That is the only case I'm missing myself.

Did a strap swap again on the vintage and I don't think you can do wrong with whatever strap is put on this beauty!

Gunny super distressed brown leather on the white dial beast.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice choice, looks awesome! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Playin' with straps......White Orca meets Ivory EEL !! Now this is a GREAT sea creature combo. I know Clemens digs the eel :-!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Really digging that Danny wear did you get the strap! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Really digging that Danny wear did you get the strap!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Combat Straps

Strapmaker/Owner is Aaron and he's located in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Going have to pick up one of those! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA DIVE in black DLC coated!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow Wow WOW!!!!! Good God that dive looks amazing in DLC!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree Dave!! Looks absoutely badazz. I just may have to add another to the growing H20 flood in my watchbox....LOL


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

The dive case is definitely my favorite. Nice work there!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Good Guys wear Black!!!!! The Dive looks Amazing!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I caved......



The dark side struck me again


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I caved......
> 
> 
> 
> The dark side struck me again


lol! You're an animal Dan! Thats awesome!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Some new H2O strap action on my vintage! 









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Liking the Cool Dial


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Matching H2O Leather


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I just rec'd this cool black elephant strap. Wicked texture and a mammoth at 6mm thick but very flexible. Looks awesome on the dress case. But something is missing ???
> 
> View attachment 1136512


Can you tell me where you got this strap?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Can you tell me where you got this strap?


Raphael at D$_Straps

https://www.facebook.com/dswatchstraps


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here it is folks...just arrived today...DLC Dive Case

Took the sandwich dial outta my Dress case and tried on the Steinhart rubber strap with PVD clasp. I have so many options available with all the Orca stuff I have. It's going to be fun experimenting.

Clemens set the new standard in ultra high quality DLC coating, just superb!

Enjoy the dark side part 2.


























































































Lume Show


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

awesome, I use the same steinhart strap with the stainless clasp and it's one of the best rubber straps out there, looks awesome with the DLC!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dan, buddy, that looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks guys....here's more for ya 

A side by side of DLC Dive and DLC Vintage case

Updated config on the Dive --- DLC bracelet + DLC dial module - dial #4, chrome handset, flat sapphire crystal

Lord Vader will be proud!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Good almighty thats a beauty.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca Dive.
























































































Thanks for Looking


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great macro shots Ken !

Want one of those bezels.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca Dive Cool Gray.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a boatload of pics with a couple combinations using my absolutely killer Orca Dive DLC case and my 2 white dial modules. This has been getting ALOT of wrist time since I got it.

How sweet does it look on that black isofrane!

Combo 1:
White dial module/2892/orange hand/4mm dome/black isofrane


































































































Combo 2:
White dial module/2824/silver hands/flat crystal/black H20 leather with H20 DLC buckle


























































Gratutious Lume Shots


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely awesome, and great pics! I'm debating between this or the aquadive bs 100 in the DLC. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Absolutely awesome, and great pics! I'm debating between this or the aquadive bs 100 in the DLC.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Do what I did...get BOTH  The Aquadive is a badazz piece as well and I love it a lot.

The DLC on the Orca gets the edge tho. It's more black.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Danny, but I'm settled on one or the other, definitely leaning towards the orca but that case design on bs 100 is really drawing me, it's just really pricey 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

double post


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Clemens, I need order 2039 cancelled! been heard to get a hold of you via email


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Here's a boatload of pics with a couple combinations using my absolutely killer Orca Dive DLC case and my 2 white dial modules. This has been getting ALOT of wrist time since I got it.
> 
> How sweet does it look on that black isofrane!
> 
> ...


I've been impressed with pictures of the Orca thus far but that is one of the nicest watches I've seen in a while, especially the first one. It's like a Rolex Explorer II with a Sapphire bezel and no annoying date-magnifier. Both the ISOfrane and leather straps look like they were made for it. I love that buckle with the Orca logo. And the movement and lume are awesome. :-!

A few questions please:

1. How would you rate the quality compared to other watches in your collection (finish, bezel-turning, etc...)?

2. Is the DLC strong? Any scratches with the steel showing?

3. The 4mm super domed sapphire looks really classy. Can it fit under your shirts? Any tightness issues?

4. 2892 and 2824 working good for you? Any difference?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

A few questions please:

1. How would you rate the quality compared to other watches in your collection (finish, bezel-turning, etc...)?

The quality of these watches is amazing. One of the reasons this brand is my fav. I currently have 9 H20 watches and #10 is the CH6 bronze on pre order. And of course there will be more when I get a pair of CH1's and awaiting the new v2 Kalmar. The bezel action is fantastic. The Orca bezel is firm and tight which is what I like and there is zero slop/play. The turbine bezel has a killer grip and makes it very easy to turn the bezel. Case and dial module finish is so precise that you need to have the dial module perfectly straight and it drops right into the case like butter. As I have a machinist brother these are things we look at more closely than the average joe. 

2. Is the DLC strong? Any scratches with the steel showing?

The DLC coating IMO is the best here. I have an Aquadive BS100 DLC and used that as the standard for top shelf DLC coating. And the coating is very black and rich and beats out my Aquadive. Whoever Clemens found to do his new DLC coating is amazing. I can't recall the vickers rating of the DLC coating but it is very high what Clemens mentioned. He can chime in with the hardness/vickers number. I've bumped my bracelet and case a couple times and not a single mark anywhere. Looks like brand new to this day. 

3. The 4mm super domed sapphire looks really classy. Can it fit under your shirts? Any tightness issues?

I haven't worn a dress shirt in a while lol but depending how tight you wear yoO cuff will depend if it fits under it. It's not so much the crystal as it would be the thickness of the case. The orcas aren't that thick and I feel they are just right for a diver. I will actually do cuff test for you lol. I honestly don't see an issue of it fitting under a shirt cuff flat or domed crystal. 



4. 2892 and 2824 working good for you? Any difference?


The only noticeable difference I see between the 2 is the winding. The 2892 winds soooo butter smooth it's crazy. And of course the rotor is the other visible difference looking through the caseback. From an accuracy standpoint I believe all my Orcas are within the same accuracy. I do have a timegrapher and have noted the times of each of them. I'll have to dig it up and can PM that info to you.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Danny, opinion question, I have decided to go for the vintage dlc, which bezel, crystal, and dial would you get? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Danny, opinion question, I have decided to go for the vintage dlc, which bezel, crystal, and dial would you get?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Definitely sapphire bezel insert
Bezel 2 turbine that is what I got on mine and IMO looks best.

Crystal all 3 work great with that case. So depending on what look you want you can't go wrong with any of them. I own all 3 crystals and love going back and forth with all of them.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks Danny, what about the dial? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got this custom canvas strap! 









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Got this custom canvas strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude where did you get that strap. That is an absolute perfect match! I could not have done it better myself!!

Fantastic!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got it from Kastantona Strap on Facebook, I actually have another arriving today, he sent a second because the first hadn't shown after a month. If you are interested I sell it for 50, which is what I paid, paypal gifted and shipped. No buckle of course. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Got it from Kastantona Strap on Facebook, I actually have another arriving today, he sent a second because the first hadn't shown after a month. If you are interested I sell it for 50, which is what I paid, paypal gifted and shipped. No buckle of course.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Deal


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me - even after having the amazing DSSD on my wrist for a couple weeks straight, I strap on the ORCA and I'm in love all over again.

The ORCA series is just one hell of a watch, what a great piece.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres mine...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks to Todd aka mtbkr65 for this killer strap that is a dead perfect match for this Orca dive of mine.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Right there with you Danny!








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Todd,

who is selling these straps ?

Im looking for a white leather or cordura strap with orange stitches of course in 24mm for my Orca, maybe someone has an idea ?

Thx n grtz

Alex


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Just installed the bracelet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the guy the grey canvas strap came from he has a Facebook page as well and is easy contacted through there as well prices are great, ships quick. 
http://kastantonastrap.blogspot.com/?m=1

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally got my Orca, after 10 weeks of waiting! my 5 min impression? It's ..AWESOME. I'll post some thoughts on later, but I am super impressed in just 5 min of ripping apart the box.

Pictures galore, from unboxing to size comparison next to my IWC portofino

sorry about cell phone photos... I wanted to share as quickly as I could


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice. Very clean looking. Congrats on the new incoming. Can not wait to see it with the polished bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

On polished stainless steel bracelet (8 extra links removed) plus ridiculous lume shot.

Again, sorry about the blurry cell phone photos


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

looks badass! Great combo putting the white dial into the fully polished dress case and lumed ss bezel.

Well done and enjoy....the addiction begins! isn't that white leather strap amazing !


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

@ Clemens: Can you offer the white leather strap also with orange stitches ?

Thx and regards.

Alex


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

ptkim said:


> On polished stainless steel bracelet (8 extra links removed) plus ridiculous lume shot.
> 
> Again, sorry about the blurry cell phone photos


WOW, the bracelet take it to another level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys I need a second opinion. Looking at getting the Orca Dive DLC with dial 2 but can't decide on the hands, would the chrome with orange minute hand be too much or stick with just chrome?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I prefer the clean look of all chrome hands...


hub6152 said:


> Guys I need a second opinion. Looking at getting the Orca Dive DLC with dial 2 but can't decide on the hands, would the chrome with orange minute hand be too much or stick with just chrome?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I hope you have a back up case you like. Looks like all dive cases are out of stock for now, even DLC. Hopefully they will be back soon.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep, just ordered the Dress version as I was torn between the two anyway - so the delivery time wait starts now!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

hub6152 said:


> Yep, just ordered the Dress version as I was torn between the two anyway - so the delivery time wait starts now!!


You're gonna LOVE it....Dark Side Dress.....Lord Vader will be proud!


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> You're gonna LOVE it....Dark Side Dress.....Lord Vader will be proud!


Thanks for that. Dammit I can't bear to wait the 6 weeks lol. I've been through every page of this thread just admiring the variety of cool combos with this watch. I used to be a big Panerai fan (still am of the Pre-V's) but living in Hong Kong I'm getting so bored of seeing them that I've changed my interest to micro brands (also got a UTS GMT coming). Do you know how many Clemens usually makes in each series?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone have a dress case with the 4mm super dome?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Anyone have a dress case with the 4mm super dome?


I can put my white dial 4mm dome module in and take pics for you tonight. I have the SS dress case bezel 2 sapphire inlay 60 sec


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I can put my white dial 4mm dome module in and take pics for you tonight. I have the SS dress case bezel 2 sapphire inlay 60 sec


Ya man that would be perfect! I'd appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Anyone have a dress case with the 4mm super dome?


Heres a few Q&D's


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a few more.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a few Q&D from the other day messing with my new camera.
















































Thanks for Looking


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbine Bezel Gray Dial


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pics gone?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Pics gone?


I'm not sure if it's only through Tapatalk but the pictures you replied to my question with are not showing as well as the picture of the turbine bezel. Not sure if it's just me


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> I'm not sure if it's only through Tapatalk but the pictures you replied to my question with are not showing as well as the picture of the turbine bezel. Not sure if it's just me


Ok ok I posted some more for you, maybe you can see them.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Ok ok I posted some more for you, maybe you can see them.


Great thanks man :thumbup:

How are you liking the 4mm? I'm stuck between the 2mm and 4mm.
I'm also debating between the dive case and dress case. Having choices really does make this more difficult lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Great thanks man :thumbup:
> 
> How are you liking the 4mm? I'm stuck between the 2mm and 4mm.
> I'm also debating between the dive case and dress case. Having choices really does make this more difficult lol


Your Welcome, can't go wrong with any of them honestly, I think the Dive Cases are Sold out, maybe there will be more not sure on that.

Do like I did and buy them all. Lol


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Your Welcome, can't go wrong with any of them honestly, I think the Dive Cases are Sold out, maybe there will be more not sure on that.
> 
> Do like I did and buy them all. Lol


Ya they're currently SO. Clemens says it will be another 3-4 months. Not sure I can wait that long. I will eventually buy more cases no doubt. I know your pics will be helpful to others as well


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC Orca Classic Gray #4


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice images with great light situation, Ken! I´m always shooting with flash light and that´s why the images are looking much colder. I think I have order as well some permanent lights as in Germany the weather is way to different dy by day. 

We are currently in the progress of shifting our internet pages to another service provider and also changing completely the shop software. The new shop is nearly finished, but some products are missing right now. I´m not sure I will be able to include the H2O ORCA DLC models for day one.  

Our old internet pages could be reached from some locations, some locations will see a space holder image of the new shop. Also email is not working at the moment, but hopefully this will change until tomorrow! 

Tomorrow is also important for H2O due to another reason: The German Playboy print magazine will have a 3 page article in their brand new May issue, which will be available from tomorrow onwards.

Many other new products are included into our new shop, like 
- first view to the HELBERG CH7, 
- HELBERG CH1 TUNGUM, 13 pcs. are available
- HELBERG CH3 chronograph 
- 5x distressed Canvas straps / 24mm width and fits H2O KALMAR / H2O KALMAR 2 / HELBERG CH6 
- Some exotic straps which arrived today / 5x WHITE Python / 5x black snake / 5x brown shark / 5x black shark / 5x black Stingray / these straps are really nice and probably the best I have made so far / Hope to find some time to make photos of the straps. 
- The H2O ORCA DIVE will be available again for order. 
- probably also some other new products as well. Too many news to keep in mind. 

Some products are currently not yet included into the new shop, but they will be included in the next days.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Clemens  with the sun shining I took a few more pictures


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update Clemens. Also great shots Ken of the sweet DLC classic and your Orcas.

I can see the new look webpage so far and really look forward to all the things we can do (especially with the configurator) and also the entire range of products one can see and buy. The straps section is gonna be good too....really look forward to all of it when ready to navigate.

Speaking of straps, check out the new Maddog baseball strap I just received a couple days ago which looks superb on the DLC vintage 

Can't get better then H20 + Maddog baby


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Brown Baseball strap looks real nice on that DLC Vintage Danny.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your both baseball straps look awesome, Ken and Danny!  I have some of the Baseball straps from Maddog and they are also my favorite ones. Just not enough time and occasions to wear my watches at the moment. 

Just made also some advertising for Maddog in the German Playboy Magazine: The H2O KALMAR TUNGUM will be shown with a black MP43 Maddog Strap from 1940th. 

Would love to make some Baseball straps for H2O as well, but the used Baseball gloves are just too expensive and/or difficult to get in higher quantities. So if someone has 100 used baseball gloves in his garage, please let me know.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Brown H2O Strap


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wish I had some gloves for those straps those would be really nice.  Thanks Clemens


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Few more


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The








Classic is one of my favorite.

























Sorry my pictures are gone, photobucket strikes again!!!!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Classic is one of my favorites as well




















Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I aplogize my pictures are gone apparently photobucket is having problems with my account .


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe I missed a message somewhere, but the configurator (the .PSD file) for the Orca has been taken offline? Any idea what's up with that? It's pretty hard to make a configuration based on the description and by hunting the net for pictures.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The PSD files were taken off, because we are working on the visual product configurator for the ORCA series. The visual configurator will allow you to configure your ORCA in the same as you could configure the HELBERG CH6 for example. Preparing the visual product configurator takes several weeks and I hope we could include the visual configurator in about 2 weeks into our new shop system.

Have a great day

Clemens


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah that's fast! Thanks for the info! Looking forward to messing around with it.

PS: You may want to get rid of the "H2O Orca Product Configurator" link in your signature. ;-)


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been through this entire thread twice (or eight times) deciding on a configuration. Then, I went through it again, changed my mind 3 to 5 times, and just placed an order for my (first) Orca. Dive case, turbine, brushed/black paint ss inlay, flat sapphire, dial 1 black, chromed handset 1, and bracelet.

If this isn't a thing, it should be: Orca Configuration Options Paralysis (OCOPs)


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

gricat said:


> I've been through this entire thread twice (or eight times) deciding on a configuration. Then, I went through it again, changed my mind 3 to 5 times, and just placed an order for my (first) Orca. Dive case, turbine, brushed/black paint ss inlay, flat sapphire, dial 1 black, chromed handset 1, and bracelet.
> 
> If this isn't a thing, it should be: Orca Configuration Options Paralysis (OCOPs)


Congrats, just be forewarned their like Lay's potato chips "you can't stop at one"!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Manta Ray Strap


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


> H2O Manta Ray Strap


Looks incredible, OK give, where you get it?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Looks incredible, OK give, where you get it?


The H2O web shop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Looks incredible, OK give, where you get it?


Sorry, I see their already sold out on the shop H2O


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my python and manta ray


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O's Black Snake on the Orca Classic.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

White Python, Black Snake, Polished Black Manta Ray, Brown Shark and Black Shark


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

It is no wonder that the H2O shop is sold out of the straps all ready, Danny and Mekenical bought them all out. :-d

Good looking straps guys. |>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

These new straps are awesome, quality and craftsmanship is off the charts! I want that stingray strap!

o|


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Did anyone notice on the h20 Kalmar pre order that if you pay in full for the pre order you get a free black manta ray strap ?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I did indeed


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Horween with Red Yarn on the DLC Orca Classic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ken is on a strap rampage!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Black Cordura Strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's the black cordura strap Ken


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> That's the black cordura strap Ken


Corrected


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get discount codes for h2o watches?
I'd really love to place some pics here but first need to buy one...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but that´s an unused standard functionality of the shop system.  We don´t work with discont codes! Same price for everybody.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but that´s an unused standard functionality of the shop system.  We don´t work with discont codes! Same price for everybody.


Too bad  
I was hoping that it worked... anyway - there are some positive aspects though: I'll make an order faster  
cheers!
Peter


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Out off this world! 

Just got it from UPS one hour ago. I´m speechless!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

great looking results on that bronze DLC


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

HOLY ****Z!!!

that vintage looks SICK!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but that´s an unused standard functionality of the shop system.  We don´t work with discont codes! Same price for everybody.


Not to derail the awesome photography (which played a great part in my recent order), but... Clemens, the easiest fix for your web developer would be to go in to your theme's styles.css file, go to line 1925, and change this:
#discount-coupon-form { display:*block*; margin-bottom:20px;}​
to this:
#discount-coupon-form { display:*none*; margin-bottom:20px;}​
It's a 30 second fix, from open to close, that allows you to easily turn it back on, should you ever choose to. The alternative removal is a bit more technical, requiring a core Magento change. The demonstrated method also let's you more quickly get back to building my Orca...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@gricat: It´s always great to know someone who knows how it´s been done! *Thank you for your support.* I will change this within the theme! Changing the core file isn´t best option for future updates. Not very usual to find someone with Magento knowledge!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

mekenical said:


> great looking results on that bronze DLC


Bronze DLC? Or is it just Bronze?
Patina would be nice if it's Bronze.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> Bronze DLC? Or is it just Bronze?
> Patina would be nice if it's Bronze.


Yes Bronze DLC, no worries of turning your skin green when wearing the bracelet. I like the look of no patina, I prefer my bronze to look clean.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

mekenical said:


> Yes Bronze DLC, no worries of turning your skin green when wearing the bracelet. I like the look of no patina, I prefer my bronze to look clean.


Appreciate the clarification

I'm still waiting on the ceramic bezel photos. 
It's going to be so unique that its going to be my tipping point as to whether I decide on the Orca or KalmarII.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> Appreciate the clarification
> 
> I'm still waiting on the ceramic bezel photos.
> It's going to be so unique that its going to be my tipping point as to whether I decide on the Orca or KalmarII.


No Problem!  Those Trapeze Ceramic Inlays with the New Crystal, Wow! with That New DLC Bronze Great Idea.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> And here is a shot made with stidio flash equipment. Very difficult to catch the color right.
> 
> View attachment 1260573


the results were worth the wait.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> We started working with our German DLC coating company on a special version of the ORCA series and I hope everything will finish in the next two weeks.
> 
> Not only the outer case, inner case, crown and bezel will be bronze DLC coated, but also the bracelet and buckle. We have passed 2x DIVE, 2x DRESS, 2x CLASSIC and 2x VINTAGE to our DLC coating company. Will be interesting to see how my own case will turn out.
> 
> ...


Great results on the DLC Bronze they are Amazing!


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> @gricat: It´s always great to know someone who knows how it´s been done! *Thank you for your support.* I will change this within the theme! Changing the core file isn´t best option for future updates. Not very usual to find someone with Magento knowledge!


Any time and glad I could offer up a bit of help. It's my Magento (and assorted web tech) knowledge that pays for the watches.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Just wanted to put up what I have to date!
> View attachment 1504188
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Not bad at all. I should do that one day. Will need the wide angle lens lol.


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wanted to put up what I have to date!








Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

mtbkr65 said:


> Just wanted to put up what I have to date!
> View attachment 1504188
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Thats a big collection you've got!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

These are BBIIIIGGGG H2O collections!!!! WOW!

I should soon receive the four new ceramic inlays for the H2O ORCA series. The new, special crystal is already in the office and waiting to be assembled first time.

I have made a great purchase this Friday: *ETA 2892 TOP *movements! Just 22x pieces, but those are the TOP version, fully decorated on top+buttom and very difficult to purchase. This movement might be a nice feature for my new bronze look-alike and anthracite coatings.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know if you can still buy the Orca inner case's/outer case's separately, without having to buy a complete watch?
There doesn't seem to be this option in the new online shop, unlike the old shop!
I'm feeling quite close to jumping on the Kalmar v2 preorder, but I need to know if the above are still available separately.
I have X2 CH1's (S/S & Bronze) Oceanic Time Mono DLC LE plus S/S Mono case, Incoming Bronze CH6

Cheers


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Most H2O ORCA cases will be available again in the shop, except the MONO case which is close to be sold out. The DIVE and DRESS cases are in reproduction right now and should arrive in June. I have also produced the DIVE in polished again as there was quite a high demand and I personally like that blinking surface. 

Currently I´m preparing the Visual Online Configurator for the ORCA series. This should make the choices more simple.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

I've already ordered orca dive case but now it makes me anxious: there is just one type of the dive case or two?
Because the configurator shows just one option and on the pictures in this thread I've seen two: brushed and polished.
I want a brushed one but now, I'm not sure how clear it is in my order


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently we offer only the brushed version of the DIVE case. We will add later also the polished DIVE and DRESS case again as they are in production right now and should be in our office from end of June again. So you will get the brushed DIVE version!


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Great! Can't wait posting some pics in this thread... 
What's the approximate delivery time right now?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

As usual 6-8 weeks after order placement. All watches are individually assembled!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


That strap combo is absolutely awesome!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Ken: VERY nice strap! Fits perfectly to the handset. 

Have to gfive the mixed version some more thoughts! Black DLC with brushed bezel / Black DLC with rose gold bezel / brushed with black DLC bezel .... again too many options.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> @Ken: VERY nice strap! Fits perfectly to the handset.
> 
> Have to gfive the mixed version some more thoughts! Black DLC with brushed bezel / Black DLC with rose gold bezel / brushed with black DLC bezel .... again too many options.


Thank You, I'm hoping you make a strap with orange yarn in your spare time!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Which spare time? :-s 14hours/7days! Since December!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Which spare time? :-s 14hours/7days! Since December!


Hang in there my friend!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that's a seriously amazing combo you got there.
Did you remove the bezel or was this a special order from Clemens?
Either way it looks great!

I'm on the fence for another H20 but I'm holding out till I see some pictures of the Ceramic bezels.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CJN said:


> Wow, that's a seriously amazing combo you got there.
> Did you remove the bezel or was this a special order from Clemens?
> Either way it looks great!
> 
> I'm on the fence for another H20 but I'm holding out till I see some pictures of the Ceramic bezels.


I wanna know as well. By the looks of it, Ken did the bezel swap himself because I see one of the crown guards a bit bruised up. Did you do the knife trick to pop it off from there Ken? I was inspecting my dress case and wanted to attempt it but held back until I know what the correct procedure is


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> I wanna know as well. By the looks of it, Ken did the bezel swap himself because I see one of the crown guards a bit bruised up. Did you do the knife trick to pop it off from there Ken? I was inspecting my dress case and wanted to attempt it but held back until I know what the correct procedure is


No, the knife trick will NOT work, (well, not without serious risk of damage) don't try it.

I know the secret, though, and it's easier than you think.... PM me Danno


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

One word sez it all. BEAUTIFUL

X traindriver Art


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me give a WARNING to those wanting to exchange the bezel with the knife trick or any similar trick:

*IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO REMOVE THE BEZEL FROM WITH THE KNIVE TRICK AND A TRY WILL DAMAGE YOUR WATCH! DAMAGES RESULTING FROM BEZEL REMOVAL WILL NOT BE COVERED BY OUR WARRANTY. *

We have developed a unique system to attach the bezel to the outer case and this is a strong or maybe even THE strongest system to attach the bezel to a watch case!

I´m sure Dave / sheriffd2 has the right explanation at hand how this could be done on your own risk. In any case the bezel removal, as long as it´s not done by H2O or the H2O/HELBERG repair center in the US, is not supported by H2O nor covered by our warranty.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Please let me give a WARNING to those wanting to exchange the bezel with the knife trick or any similar trick:
> 
> *IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO REMOVE THE BEZEL FROM WITH THE KNIVE TRICK AND A TRY WILL DAMAGE YOUR WATCH! DAMAGES RESULTING FROM BEZEL REMOVAL WILL NOT BE COVERED BY OUR WARRANTY. *
> 
> ...


And out of respect to you and H2O/Helberg, I will *NOT* be posting instruction


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's why I held back and did NOT attempt it 

Thx for clarifying Clemens 


I like my warranty.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny CJN,

I bought both and exchange by myself, but... Have heard that H2O will offer mixed version in maybe July after CH6 is delivered.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Playin with your Orcas Ken. Careful you don't go blind  

Keep the cool pics coming


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

So Many Combos...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

New strap today....


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

DOG GONE IT! RIGHT WHEN I START TO OBSESS WITH ORIS, H20 STARTS TO WEAR ON ME! LOL!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New H2O Canvas Strap Anthracite with Black leather backing an Keepers with white yarn.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Canvas with DLC Classic


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

merik said:


> New strap today....


*THATS THE ABSOLUTE BOMB!!!!*
*SOMEBODY HOLD ME BACK!!!!! LOL!!!!*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Brown Canvas on the H2O Classic


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

You're having too much fun Ken . 

Orca-holic is a good thing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> You're having too much fun Ken .
> 
> Orca-holic is a good thing.


Thanks Brah!!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

That canvas. And blue and white Zulu. Not sure if these new pics are helping or killing me.  Based on my order date, I'm hoping for something to ship, or arrive, in the next 10 days. Turns out the biggest issue is the hit to my wallet as I've purchased two low price watches, and more straps than I can count, while waiting for my Orca.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Aquadive BOR just for a change of scenery.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Aquadive BOR just for a change of scenery.


killer!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

mekenical said:


> killer!


*You nailed it with that bracelet! congrats Mekenical!*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

kasemo said:


> *You nailed it with that bracelet! congrats Mekenical!*


Thats Pitguy!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's the Helberg signed mesh on my Orca Dive, nice summer combo.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

I sense it's presence... 
Also, as an added bonus, this might have been Clemens last act before Germany won the World Cup. At least, I enjoy thinking that.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I don´t know if it was your package, but at least the last watch on Sunday was assembled 5 minutes before the final started.  Days are getting very similar due to the delivery of the CH6!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there an update on the Ceramic Bezels yet?
Curious how those are going to turn out


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

New black and white polished ceramic bezels and new sapphire front crystal (not compatible in height with current inlays) are in stock. 

The new crystal was already WR tested and H2O ORCA with the new sapphire crystal officially certified in Germany to 4000M! About double the depth the original ORCA design could reach! 

Unfortunately I have currently no time to introduce the new parts. The next introduction is the HELBERG CH7, which will be launched as soon as the CH6 has been delivered. In August I will introduce the new ORCA stuff.


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just..._stunning_. This thread is what introduced me to H2O and led me to fall for the Orca. The industrial art that is the watch head, as well as the bracelet, somehow actually exceed my expectations. Can't even imagine the heft of this thing when I put the bracelet on. Just an all around beast of a watch. Well done, Clemens. Very well done!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I know one new white ceramic trapeze bezel with new crystal will be mine


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Sizing this thing is a hybrid process of changing a tank tread and working on micro electronics. Pretty sure I see a blue dial, orange-handed Kalmar 2 in my future. Won't the wife be happy with this development... ;-)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> New black and white polished ceramic bezels and new sapphire front crystal (not compatible in height with current inlays) are in stock.
> 
> The new crystal was already WR tested and H2O ORCA with the new sapphire crystal officially certified in Germany to 4000M! About double the depth the original ORCA design could reach!
> 
> Unfortunately I have currently no time to introduce the new parts. The next introduction is the HELBERG CH7, which will be launched as soon as the CH6 has been delivered. In August I will introduce the new ORCA stuff.


Please Please post some pictures!!! I've gotta get a glimpse of the new bezels! My $$ hangs in the balance between the new Orca or the new Kalmar II


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CJN said:


> Please Please post some pictures!!! I've gotta get a glimpse of the new bezels! My $$ hangs in the balance between the new Orca or the new Kalmar II


Pics were posted. Of course I saved the image and drool over them from time to time


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Danny, but I'm waiting for the next step. 
Put the new shoes on the Orca! Gotta see some proto pics!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Most H2O ORCA cases will be available again in the shop, except the MONO case which is close to be sold out. The DIVE and DRESS cases are in reproduction right now and should arrive in June. I have also produced the DIVE in polished again as there was quite a high demand and I personally like that blinking surface.
> 
> Currently I´m preparing the Visual Online Configurator for the ORCA series. This should make the choices more simple.


Any news on when the H2o polished dive/dress case's and bracelets being available?

Cheers

Ian.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s all in stock since a month, but no time to update the shop system. Many new products are waiting, but I have to finish the CH6 delivery first. Our company will also close for three weeks starting from 20.08.14 and therefore I think we will see new products in September.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s all in stock since a month, but no time to update the shop system. Many new products are waiting, but I have to finish the CH6 delivery first. Our company will also close for three weeks starting from 20.08.14 and therefore I think we will see new products in September.


Thanks Clemens for the update, Yes I know how busy things are at the moment! 
I hope you got my recent previous email regarding my own CH6, regarding holding on to it until I contact you!

Once again,

Many thanks,

Ian.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

I hope the new case sets do come out in September. I'm dying to add a vintage case to my current orca to change it up.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

mekenical said:


> New H2O Canvas Strap Anthracite with Black leather backing an Keepers with white yarn.


Love this combination!!!


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally got mine!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Not mine ,found the picture on FB but it made my decision for my next watch and strap combo...I find this perfection with the H20/Maddog canvas a close second.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Not mine ,found the picture on FB but it made my decision for my next watch and strap combo...I find this perfection with the H20/Maddog canvas a close second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my watch and my photo lol !!!!

Who's stealing my pics ?


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Danny , I apologize for stealing your picture. I got it Kastantova's FB page. I absolutely love that combo...when you tire of that watch let me know !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Danny , I apologize for stealing your picture. I got it Kastantova's FB page. I absolutely love that combo...when you tire of that watch let me know !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


LoL wasn't referring to you taking the pic, but who on FB was using it lol.

Also the bezel on my dive pictured is no longer available . Sold out and from what I understand will not be reproduced.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

prezes said:


> Finally got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep, that's dark grey.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I think we will see some new combinations of the ORCA series around 20.09.14. 

Here are the main points:

1. ETA 2892 TOP movement / nicely decorated / 22nd pieces will be available 
2. New ceramic inlays in black or white / lumed with SL BGW9
3. New sapphire crystal / WR tested and certified in Germany to 4000m/400bar / due to different geometry only compatible with new inclined ceramic inlays
4. Incl. black distressed canvas
5. Incl. original black Isofrane rubber strap / SS buckle
6. Incl. Maddog black shark strap + Maddog buckle with RSP of $300
7. Incl. new H2O mesh bracelet with flat surface
8. Incl. vintage brown leather strap 

Pricing will be a bargain & disclosed at launch time. We don't take reservations before launch.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds great Clemens, can't wait to see... I know your wife isn't around, Mine says, " No watch forums on vacation!!!! " Hope you are getting some rest, I have a feeling it's going to be getting very busy at H2o Headquarters...

Love that 2892... Super smooth and dead on..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in for one of the 2892 in a ceramic inclined bezel and new dome crystal


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Dan, should I keep that apartment open for you?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Dan, should I keep that apartment open for you?


Most definitely


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@pitguy:  You're absolutely right! Do it in the early morning or late evening hours to have time for kids and wife. Email access would be a holiday killer.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Does the lume on these last all night?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds great Clemens! 
A few questions,
Do plan on releasing a new case for the Orca?
And will this case with the ceramic bezel going to be compatible with the old Module?
Are going to sell the new bezel case independenly or those who already own the Orca?
Lastly is the ceramic bezel glossy or matt (for once i`m missing the English word )


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new inclining H2O ORCA ceramic inlay and 6.7mm high crystal is a little out of the normal Orca series, because the new crystal will be higher and therefore the crystal will stand out by approx. 1mm over the "old" inlays. 

BUT: I have also produced black and white ceramic inlays for the flat, 2mm domws and 4mm domed crystals.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a first short of the inclining ceramic inlay and the new crystal. Officially certified to 4000M WR!!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That is looking really good, first time I've seen such a ceramic bezel with a slope to it.
Looking forward to the Ceramic bezels on the other cases!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks killer Clemens ! Def looks different and I like that profile a lot. Really can't wait to see the white ceramic bezel !


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the Kalmar ll going to have a similar slope to the bezel?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> My new arrival with the superdome. I'm smitten. A few q&ds with the phone.


Which dial is this? I've only noticed the applied marker dial before.


----------



## Dirk Vanleeuw (Aug 21, 2013)

At last my wait is over.
Clemens managed to finish my piece. And because of the long time he added some extras.
And since there was a mistake which I didn't mind all that much he sent me a bunch of extra straps and a buckle.
So that's how I ended up with this very complete kit.
Thanks a lot Clemens.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy Cow that's a lot of straps!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Here is a first short of the inclining ceramic inlay and the new crystal. Officially certified to 4000M WR!!!
> 
> View attachment 1641233


*Wow!!!!
*


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just snapped a special photo for you, Clemens.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems pretty much the same time!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

gricat said:


> Just snapped a special photo for you, Clemens.


I like this angle better....


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm still debating on which to get- the Kalmar 2 or this new Orca Clemens talks about here from his August 26 post... Clemens can you update me on this so I know what to do?? Thanks

Barry



H2O Watch said:


> I think we will see some new combinations of the ORCA series around 20.09.14.
> 
> Here are the main points:
> 
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The special version is an actual project to be available soon.  Just don´t have enough time to assemble the model for the photo shooting and introduction. Please allow me some ore days!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Over the XMAS days my engineer and I thought about the successor of thge MONO case and developed many different versions, from which I would like to show you 3 different ones.

The MONO design is a design without bezel. The inner case system has fixed requirements for the screw connection with the outer case and also is limiting dimensions. The screw holes are not a design element, but are fixing the inner case inside the out case. The design of the new MONO has to following several restrictions and here are three case ideas which we made within the last three days.

What do you think?








_______________________________








_______________________________


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Honestly... v2-1aa is the best, but still not the case I will choose...

I still prefer dive case and mono v1. I like to see dive case with fixed bezel, or no bezel (like mono case)


----------



## bikecoppertop (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Clemens - I like v2-1aa very much, with v2-1 a fairly close second. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

2D & it's not even close. I love the cali style bezel etchings. Do it! 

I've Got Dreams, but Dreams Don't Keep The Lights On.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

1 and 1aa 

Clemens your mind must run 1000 miles a minute ! 

New creations are coming like wildfire !


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

The Mono cases are interesting and if I had to choose I would perhaps prefer the 2nd version from the three.
But unfortunately I do not think I would purchase one, as my favorite case is the Dive case. Perhaps a new successor to the dive case?
Lots of room for updating as you already probably already know and are thinking of


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Interestingly 70% of the audience on my FB pages are preferring the V2-2D version!  Same as you I personally like the 1aa version more as it looks more clean and straight. Today my engineer and I have changed the design of the 1aa version to the final one. The case is now a little more curved. Most probably the following version will go into production:









I don´t think I will change the ORCA DIVE case, but I believe I will add a new outer case and new bezel to the system. A watch case in the style of an old, classic vintage Omega Seamaster 300 would be nice to wear, but I haven´t started thinking about it. So both the MONO 2 and the new ORCA case could be available earliest in the *second half of 2015*.

*A very important step for H2O/HELBERG is already in development for 2015: Case/bezel production in Germany!!!*
I´m also in the progress of setting up my own case/bezel production in Germany together with a CNC production company, which is NOT specialized into watches.  In their production facility, which is just 150km away from my office, they have 10 units of the most modern 6-axle CNC machining centers with automatic placement units, which allows to automatically produce up to 200-300 cases in one step by just one CNC center. No human person is required to place the SS blocks in the CNC milling machine, everything is done automatically. The owners of the company are absolutely watch fans and got notice of my small company and their products. Currently we are working on the first test production and in January I´m expecting the first positive or maybe negative results. The surface brushing and polishing will be done by my two German watch maker, who are very experienced in this area as they are service partner for some big SWISS watch companies. I hope this project will develop successfully in 2015!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the new CNC partner in Germany! I wish you lots of success to further your H20 Company into 2015.
The Vintage Omega sounds fantastic, two thumbs up on this idea.
Looking forward to the new designs of 2015.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC Helberg Mesh on a Orca Classic...


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

new MONO - I suggest the sides less curved and lugs longer. It means shorter sides.

First Mono is very angular and cornered without curved parts, this one is just opposite - too curved and like oval. I like to see somenthing between.

I really like the lugs, I wish them longer. But the case itself reminds me Rado diver which I dont like.

I believe Clemens you like honest opinions  I just dont know why you stick with simple oval design... there are so many creations possible... Mono v1 is simple enough so now is the time to create somenthing cooler IMHO.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let´s make one step after the other.  In 2015 we will surely see new cases also for the Orca series.

Interested into new H2O projects: Have a look to FB page on https://www.facebook.com/H2Owatch and get first info about the H2O MARLIN.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Orca owners need some help....I'm considering getting an orca but I'm torn between the diver and vintage case....was wondering which one fits better. My wrist is 7.25" also does anyone know what the grey #2 dial looks like? I can't seem to find it... TIA


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Marlin I like that.. Very cool
engraved case back looks amazing,would be really cool filled in paint like the rendering.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Orca owners need some help....I'm considering getting an orca but I'm torn between the diver and vintage case....was wondering which one fits better. My wrist is 7.25" also does anyone know what the grey #2 dial looks like? I can't seem to find it... TIA


Both seem the same fit to me...

here's a dive with grey #2


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

So #2 grey is a little darker.... I've also seen the dials that have the depressed area by the markers is that still an option? Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Orca owners need some help....I'm considering getting an orca but I'm torn between the diver and vintage case....was wondering which one fits better. My wrist is 7.25" also does anyone know what the grey #2 dial looks like? I can't seem to find it... TIA


I have both and the dive case fits smaller and better IMO. Dive is by far my fav case. The vintage does wear larger and is great and is a flat case as well. I have the same size wrist size as you. Search my photos for wrist shots to give you the visuals you need.

Danny


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Gregger said:


> So #2 grey is a little darker.... I've also seen the dials that have the depressed area by the markers is that still an option? Thanks for the quick reply.


This Dial?








Last I knew it was still available.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes....the configuration tool on web site isnt as good as the helberg ch6. Thanks....


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been considering an Orca, but after looking at their website, I can't seem to find visual aids that represent all the various options? How is one supposed to choose from all the options without seeing what they look like. Is there a way to virtually build a watch and see what it looks like?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Honkylips said:


> I've been considering an Orca, but after looking at their website, I can't seem to find visual aids that represent all the various options? How is one supposed to choose from all the options without seeing what they look like. Is there a way to virtually build a watch and see what it looks like?


I just do a forum search and find pictures I like then save them. Then do a process of elimination. Worst case send them to Clemens for verification.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Honkylips said:


> I've been considering an Orca, but after looking at their website, I can't seem to find visual aids that represent all the various options? How is one supposed to choose from all the options without seeing what they look like. Is there a way to virtually build a watch and see what it looks like?


The orca configuratior will be up on the website in about 4 weeks from the last update Clemens posted. For now all you can do is a Google image search which will find most of the configurations out there.


----------



## USCG86 (Nov 25, 2014)

Speaking of Orca, it's good to see some recent activity. First post for me and joined just because of research on this watch. Tomorrow is 6 weeks since placing my order with H2O and can't wait for its arrival. Any comments on how delivery timing has been?


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

Brand new Orca owner and LOVE it! Question for you guys, since I'm a newb. Can I order orange second and minute hands and add them myself? Or is this something I need to have Clemons do himself?

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks to god and Clemens you can not do that for MANY reasons. Customization is maybe everything, but does not mean we could specify everything... there are still plenty choices. 

I love yours, I wish to have that steel bezel, or 60s even better...

Here is my brand new 6.7mm crystal monster


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks to thick crystal on my Orca I like how the dial is deeply below the bezel. 

I still do not wear it because looking for trade for classic steel inlay version... Its amazing looking watch but I just prefer all steel bezels.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

new 4000m crystal with MONO case. What do you think?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love that high dome! Look'in good


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> new 4000m crystal with MONO case. What do you think?


I did the same experiments with the other Orca cases and IMO the high dome works best with the flat bezel on the dive and vintage. It definitely makes the dial appear larger in the mono case you posted.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Since this it the offial Orca photo thread I've taken the pics I posted in a separate thread with all the new ceramic bezel options and new domed glass options now available for reference to those who want to see real life images.

Enjoy...there are tons of pics 










Tapered/Angled Black Ceramic Bezel
































































Tapered/Angled White Ceramic Bezel (white dial module with upgraded 2892 movement) and new sapphire crystal.














































Flat Black Ceramic Bezel




































































































Flat White Ceramic Bezel


















































































Loom pRoN !!




























Now here is the black tapered bezel with the 2892 white dial module.

How about that crystal? She's pretty thick 



















Surgery table























































Here is the vintage case with flat bezel with new black ceramic inlay.
































































Vintage Case with flat SS bezel inlay - I LOVE this combo - new crystal with a flat bezel. Very retro/vintage vibe





































Dive case, flat white ceramic bezel, new 2892 dial module with new dome crystal, and suited up on the white H2O cordura strap.









































































So for experimentation I threw in the black DLC dial module I have with flat crystal with the tapered ceramic black bezel. Not a great fit but gives reference to the taper angle of the new bezel.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Oooh I love dial4.... I wish to choose it with steel bezel... 

here is mine (from different thread).


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Danny! What an awesome post with great images from the biggest ORCA collection world wide!  

As soon as the ORCA product configurator is done all those options will be included and visualized as well. Don´t ask me when it will be ready, because my designer will still need some more time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Danny! What an awesome post with great images from the biggest ORCA collection world wide!
> 
> As soon as the ORCA product configurator is done all those options will be included and visualized as well. Don´t ask me when it will be ready, because my designer will still need some more time.


Thanks Clemens. I know many folks like to visually see the great options you have available. I definitely spent a lot of time trying to decide and build my configurations up to have the perfect watch. Problem is ALL your options are amazing and even if you try you can't make a 'bad' configuration really.

Since my addiction to your watches led me to build a solid H2O collection what better way to help my fellow WIS 

These photos should hold them over until you get your configurator up and running.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ceramic inlays! I've got more watches on the want list. Thanks a lot Clemens... Awesome pics Dan


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

Interested in the orca I would buy the dive case. I saw that new case designs are coming but will we be able to buy the older cases that are available in dlc and/or ss?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jasonlpugh said:


> Interested in the orca I would buy the dive case. I saw that new case designs are coming but will we be able to buy the older cases that are available in dlc and/or ss?


All cases in ss are avail to buy on the webstore (dive, vintage, mono, classic, dress). Only thing not avail is the ss 15sec bezel inlay with black painted markers (sold out not being produced any more)

Also the dive and vintage are available in DLC as well.

Go the the webstore and if you can choose it as an option it's available to buy.


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

I was more so referring to it being a secondary case not the primary


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jasonlpugh said:


> I was more so referring to it being a secondary case not the primary


Oh sorry. Yeah I second that. Having the cases available separately on their own to buy would be awesome.


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

hey Danny do you by chance have both variations of the domed crystal?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

jasonlpugh said:


> hey Danny do you by chance have both variations of the domed crystal?


Yes I have all of them actually lol. Flat, 2mm, 4mm and the new 4mm for the tapered bezel.

I've posted a side by side of the 2mm and 4mm together. If you do a search of my posts and you'll find lots of photos.


----------



## jasonlpugh (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks will do


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Danny! What an awesome post with great images from the biggest ORCA collection world wide!
> 
> As soon as the ORCA product configurator is done all those options will be included and visualized as well. Don´t ask me when it will be ready, because my designer will still need some more time.


I'm sitting on pins-and-needles! I can't wait. I've been dying to get an ORCA. The new options are so outstanding!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

Just took a pic of my Orca as desk watch. I still can't get over the industrial art that this piece is.


----------



## Humanloop (Jul 13, 2012)

gricat said:


> Just took a pic of my Orca as desk watch. I still can't get over the industrial art that this piece is.
> 
> View attachment 3008074


Very sweet pic!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Check it out! Looks and sounds like an H2O watch!

OceanicTime: OceanicTime Special EDITION coming SOON


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New custom grey baseball leather strap for my grey dial Orca courtesy of Dustin at n80 leather


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice looking strap Dan


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have got today notice from my CNC company that the new H2O ORCA MONO 2 prototype case will be produced on this Wednesday!!!

WOW, this is a *milestone for H2O. The first watch case made under own control IN GERMANY by a GERMAN CNC company. *

We are CNC milling the watch cases out of a solid SS metal block and not working with the usual case blanks. This ensures better quality as the SS structure is not effected by cold pressing the case blank.

One very important improvement for using own case production is much faster production of prototypes and mass production. Theoretically we could shorten the case production time to just 3-4 weeks in comparison to 7-9 months for a standard case production.

I will make from the next prototype production a nice documentation to show some of the processes we are working with.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic news Clemens !! I cannot wait to see the next new design made in Germany  

Bring it on !!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Great news. Congrats on this. Can't wait to see the new mono case.

I've Got Dreams, but Dreams Don't Keep The Lights On.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Clemens for the heads up..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical, that may just be the best looking piece to come out of H2O, what a great combo, I really like that - very cool.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> mekenical, that may just be the best looking piece to come out of H2O, what a great combo, I really like that - very cool.


Thank you Sir


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## love4watches (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is my lovely Orca # 57 of 500 yey!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's add to the 'Canadian Camouflage' theme


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Dan, I was looking at your bezel compared to the one I got with the K2... Looks like the one on your Orca has more paint in the numbers, is your K2 white ceramic the same as your Orca? In normal light I can barely see the numbers..




Danny T said:


> Let's add to the 'Canadian Camouflage' theme


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pitguy said:


> Hey Dan, I was looking at your bezel compared to the one I got with the K2... Looks like the one on your Orca has more paint in the numbers, is your K2 white ceramic the same as your Orca? In normal light I can barely see the numbers..


My K2 white ceramic is the same as yours. Here is a side by side with the Orca ceramic. Looks like the SL mix isn't exactly the same (orca appears a bit yellowish vs almost white on the Kalmar v2.

Keep in mind a couple of factors that affect this after I looked more closely at both of them:

1. The orca bezel is flat and also is 15sec marked so the numbers are larger font and the grooves cut deeper/wider allowing more SL paint to be visible.

2. The 60 sec bezel the numbers are much smaller and are not as big a font as the 15 sec bezel thus less surface area and less lume paint giving the appearance of a more white hue than yellow on the Orca.

H2O science class is now dismissed ..... LoL




























After taking a lume shot it appears my hypothesis regarding font size and lume surface area is correct. The 15sec bezel is brighter/more crisp than the 60 sec


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Larger, Deeper, Wider..... Got it... Thank you for the side by side..

Did you try the K2 white ceramic on your orange dial?? I flipped thru the posts real quick, and haven't seen any pictures besides mine with the white bezel..

I was thinking about getting the plain SS bezel when they become available, thinking that may the best look for the white MOP..


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

moonlight...


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
and now my Orca.





























Greetings

Marc


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


>


I am going to order same version... which crystal is on this one please?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's either the 2mm or 4mm dome crystal. Based on the light reflecting on the glass I would say 2mm. 

But I'm sure Dave will chime in to confirm 100% for you


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Man, I try to keep away from WUS lately. I've got zero funds for this stuff, and though I sold my ST Dupont RAID and Olivier to help pay bills, i'm supremely happy with my Orient 300m and Momentum Cobalt Ti full lume. Both are freaking awesome, each has its place, and I'm tickled pink every time I wear them. THe orient in particular is perfection, to me, and the only watch that could sway me, I think, is an Orca dress, grey dial, black hands with orange, flat crystal, ceramic 60sec square bezel. 

Someday.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

ordered 

still not sure about grey versus white dial... I love them both...

it will be my 5th h2o watch with this case design (kalmar/dive). I said long time ago its my most favorite design


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The grey dial goes very well with the sterile bezel.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This is one of my orders I'm patiently waiting on. Along with someone else I know


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow that Orca Torpedo is stunning!!! I didn't go with the DLC version, but still waiting for mine too.. guess it's going to be closer to end of year...


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hallo,
it's not a Chrono but 'hold the time like a Chrono'.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

GMT dial is really exceptional, I can say the best I have seen on divers last years. The gmt hand and inner gmt hour ring is just perfectly designed. I just dont want to pay 150 USD more... because 2892 is now as standard, you know.

Danny, so do you think the grey is good choice? I know you have 2x white dials4, maybe it could be even better choice than grey. What should be your choice? You have experience with white.... I am almost sure I will stay with grey, but curious...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> GMT dial is really exceptional, I can say the best I have seen on divers last years. The gmt hand and inner gmt hour ring is just perfectly designed. I just dont want to pay 150 USD more... because 2892 is now as standard, you know.
> 
> Danny, so do you think the grey is good choice? I know you have 2x white dials4, maybe it could be even better choice than grey. What should be your choice? You have experience with white.... I am almost sure I will stay with grey, but curious...


The grey dial is very nice. Look up kens pics of his dlc Classic with that same dial. It's darker than the classic grey dial. More on the lighter charcoal grey tone.

Depends what you want

White dial - summer look
Grey dial - more versatile look

I'm a sucker for a nice pure white dial and bright lume.

Any thing with grey, white, orange I approve


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

yes I remember Kens pics of his grey dial 4, first I was thinking its black!

I was not sure if white or grey mostly because I already have grey dial1 on my orca... but... then decided I just want grey again... I like how it looks with steel bezel and steel inlay.

I am still not sure if the sterile bezel is right choice if I prefer really tool look like v1 kalmar or orca dive with other bezels.... but I have to try... I tried to resist since sterile bezel was introduced but I cant resis any more


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> yes I remember Kens pics of his grey dial 4, first I was thinking its black!
> 
> I was not sure if white or grey mostly because I already have grey dial1 on my orca... but... then decided I just want grey again... I like how it looks with steel bezel and steel inlay.
> 
> I am still not sure if the sterile bezel is right choice if I prefer really tool look like v1 kalmar or orca dive with other bezels.... but I have to try... I tried to resist since sterile bezel was introduced but I cant resis any more


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> yes I remember Kens pics of his grey dial 4, first I was thinking its black!
> 
> I was not sure if white or grey mostly because I already have grey dial1 on my orca... but... then decided I just want grey again... I like how it looks with steel bezel and steel inlay.
> 
> I am still not sure if the sterile bezel is right choice if I prefer really tool look like v1 kalmar or orca dive with other bezels.... but I have to try... I tried to resist since sterile bezel was introduced but I cant resis any more


The new Sterile bezel looks great on the orca IMO. The two torpedoes I got (SS and DLC) both got the sterile bezels


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepdive said:


> ordered
> 
> still not sure about grey versus white dial... I love them both...
> 
> it will be my 5th h2o watch with this case design (kalmar/dive). I said long time ago its my most favorite design


I think your config is just perfect
Like others pointed the gray dial matches the bezel design giving it a minimalistic industrial appearance

I dig also the orange minute hand, a discreet splash of color braking the whole gray thing


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Clemens, What ever happened to the Orca Bronze Project??? I really wanted a MONO case in the Bronze.

http://www.h2o-watch.com/images/stories/orca/rose/h2o_orca-rose_003.jpg


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> Hey Clemens, What ever happened to the Orca Bronze Project??? I really wanted a MONO case in the Bronze.
> 
> http://www.h2o-watch.com/images/stories/orca/rose/h2o_orca-rose_003.jpg


I have one reserved but Clemens hasn't had any time too busy.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LordRobb said:


> Hey Clemens, What ever happened to the Orca Bronze Project??? I really wanted a MONO case in the Bronze.
> 
> http://www.h2o-watch.com/images/stories/orca/rose/h2o_orca-rose_003.jpg





mekenical said:


> I have one reserved but Clemens hasn't had any time too busy.


I have both cases in my office since months, but no time to complete them yet. The rose gold DLC coating is SUPER strong, about 50% harder than my German made black DLC coating for example.

I have also received today the first ORCA prototype case made in Germany.  So also this CASE MADE IN GERMANY project is slowly progressing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I reserved the Vintage not the Mono.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't want to start a new thread so I figured I would throw this question here. I can't get myself off the H20 site and that damn configuration tool. So fun. I love the Kalmar and the Orca but am concerned about size. I have 7" wrists and I think 50mm lug to lug wears comfortably for me. I would worry about anything more though. Just curious which configuration of the Kalmar or Orca would wear the smallest? Thanks.

Here is a pic of an armida a1 for reference. The armida actually looks smaller on my wrist than this pic would indicate by the way. The angle makes it look like it overhangs but it does not.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

fbones24 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread so I figured I would throw this question here. I can't get myself off the H20 site and that damn configuration tool. So fun. I love the Kalmar and the Orca but am concerned about size. I have 7" wrists and I think 50mm lug to lug wears comfortably for me. I would worry about anything more though. Just curious which configuration of the Kalmar or Orca would wear the smallest? Thanks.
> 
> Here is a pic of an armida a1 for reference. The armida actually looks smaller on my wrist than this pic would indicate by the way. The angle makes it look like it overhangs but it does not.


Id recommend going with the Kalmar 2 if size is your big concern, or just go with the Dive case.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Id recommend going with the Kalmar 2 if size is your big concern, or just go with the Dive case.


Thank you, I was under the impression that the Kalmar was larger in length but maybe I read it wrong. I'll go play some more.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

even for much smaller wrists both kalmar2 or orca dive are excellent choice, they definitelly wear like 42mm watches!!!

with your 7" wrist you can take even v1 kalmar (even with 6,5").


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

fbones24 said:


> Thank you, I was under the impression that the Kalmar was larger in length but maybe I read it wrong. I'll go play some more.


The Kalmar is a touch longer than the dive but the lugs curve down a touch more than the orca. The Kalmar is aIso a bit thinner than the orca as well.

I posted a side by side shot in the Kalmar v2 pic thread with the Kalmar v1 and Orca Dive.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

fbones24 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Id recommend going with the Kalmar 2 if size is your big concern, or just go with the Dive case.
> ...


I don't care what the specs say....Kalmar 2 wears the smallest


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

As I said: cool combo, but on that other distressed band it looks better!
Congrats!


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## Nixin (Sep 25, 2014)

Good Lord! My head is spinning, way too many gorgeous Orca's to even pick a favourite. WOW!!!


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks 

Did you think about this combo?


----------



## bert69 (Feb 25, 2013)

with isofrane


----------



## Nixin (Sep 25, 2014)

The Orca looks mint with the orange Isofrane.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ it sure does


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Another CUSTOM H2O ORCA VINTAGE version I have finished today. Will be shipped today into the US and I´m VERY sure we will see more pictures soon by one of our WUS members.

The rose/bronze DLC coating is the hardest DLC coating I could get in Germany and is unbelieveable hard: 5500 Vickers *MEASURED */ not marketing brochure number!  That´s about double as hard as our German made black DLC coating, which is already really strong.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Another CUSTOM H2O ORCA VINTAGE version I have finished today. Will be shipped today into the US and I´m VERY sure we will see more pictures soon by one of our WUS members.
> 
> The rose/bronze DLC coating is the hardest DLC coating I could get in Germany and is unbelieveable hard: 5500 Vickers *MEASURED */ not marketing brochure number!
> 
> ...


Great job, looks awesome.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful...

Even my wife is already totally in love with this sublime rose color. She wants the same... 

You are an "Artist" Clemens!!!

This is called "Perfection" in my language. You are improving day on day, I am wondering until where you will stop to surprise and amaze us??? I am not sure my sensitive heart can support that. OK tomorrow diving -30m in free-diving to recover that.

Rafy.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I definitely want a rose Orca or maybe even a Marlin!


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

The rose looks awesome Clemens!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Loving this combo I put together last night.

Ingredients:

-H20 dive case with turbine bezel
-White dial module
-Drunkart canvas strap 
-new design Maddog buckle

Mix all ingredients together gently by hand, bake at 350*, remove and enjoy 

(Disclaimer - DO NOT put your watch in an oven or microwave  )


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

First off, that rose/dlc/bronze bracelet is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! 
Second, the new Maddog buckle is pretty damn killer. I like that it's not their typical buckle that is the size of a text book (I have one of his coin buckles for one of my Panerais and its a monster)


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Bravo, Danny, Bravo!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sober, Class and beautiful.

Perfect combo Danny! You are the H2O Gentleman 

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> First off, that rose/dlc/bronze bracelet is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!
> Second, the new Maddog buckle is pretty damn killer. I like that it's not their typical buckle that is the size of a text book (I have one of his coin buckles for one of my Panerais and its a monster)


It's even smaller than a std pre-v ! It's perfect. Below pic is of 24mm buckles










I got 4 of em btw. Pair of 24 and a pair of 22mm

Maddog choo choo train


----------



## brucee10 (Jul 21, 2015)

I just sent my money in for my Orca with a Dive case, Turbine bezel, and grey face. Just waiting to hear that they've received my payment and updated my order. I keep looking over all of these photos and I can already see a few other examples that I'll need to pick up early next year. I'd love to be able to get a gold DLC dive case with a white face and a white bezel insert.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

It looks so good from the back side...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

But from the front it really pops..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks perfect!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

UPDATE ON THE H2O ORCA TORPEDO AND MONO2: We will receive the new cases next week and will start *shipping the pre-ordered watches from Mid of October*! 

*Currently the TORPEDO and MONO 2 ORCAs could be bought with $100 discount and the ETA 2892 movement upgrade. The $100 discount will be removed from 02.10.2015 and the ETA 2892 promotion for the complete ORCA series will run out MID OCTOBER.*

Here are some fast shots of my prototype watches:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait for my double shot of torpedo!! Just in time for Halloween!

Prototypes look great Clemens


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

Vielen Dank for the status update, Clemens!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> UPDATE ON THE H2O ORCA TORPEDO AND MONO2: We will receive the new cases next week and will start *shipping the pre-ordered watches from Mid of October*!
> 
> *Currently the TORPEDO and MONO 2 ORCAs could be bought with $100 discount and the ETA 2892 movement upgrade. The $100 discount will be removed from 02.10.2015 and the ETA 2892 promotion for the complete ORCA series will run out MID OCTOBER.*
> 
> Here are some fast shots of my prototype watches:


What are the dimensions for the Torpedo case?


----------



## lhat (Sep 22, 2015)

dpage said:


> What are the dimensions for the Torpedo case?


MONO 2: 51mm
TORPEDO: 53,50mm


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

great news Clemens!! Can't wait to get my Torpedo!!!


----------



## The Fed (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the update on the Orca Clemens.
The Torpedo looks sharp on the bracelet.
Never noticed the little hit of polished steel on the bevel. It's a nice touch.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone know how to get in touch with H2O?? I tried calling, emailing, contacting through the web site; but alas no response. Clemens, if you're out there, please PM me as I have ordering issues. Thanks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just resend your email, I´m in the office right now.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

False alarm as I was able to speak with H2O. For anyone who has not talked with Clemens, he might be one of the most pleasant people you will ever deal with.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a while lotta rosey!!

Really looks like bronze/copper in the pics. Which is a good thing! Super cool. 

Wrist shots Ken ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Swapped the handset on my grey dial module from the black hr/sec and OJ minute to all silver. Loving the clean fresh look on the grey dial now.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top class Danny! Well done man! I like this combo to much: sober, and super stylish at the same time.

I need definitively to buy this vintage case for my incoming Orca's. It is funny because I never liked this particular vintage shape, I was more a big fan of the Dive case ; but now after 1-2 weeks I changed totally, and becoming in love with it... I planned and agreed with my wife (who crazy like it from day one) to buy it soon  I think like you did with the turbine bezel, the grey dial and both write chrome hands: it is the best!! Thanks Danny 

Just one question, it is the flat sapphire crystal or the 2mm domed on the picture?

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Top class Danny! Well done man! I like this combo to much: sober, and super stylish at the same time.
> 
> I need definitively to buy this vintage case for my incoming Orca's. It is funny because I never liked this particular vintage shape, I was more a big fan of the Dive case ; but now after 1-2 weeks I changed totally, and becoming in love with it... I planned and agreed with my wife (who crazy like it from day one) to buy it soon  I think like you did with the turbine bezel, the grey dial and both write chrome hands: it is the best!! Thanks Danny
> 
> ...


Thx Rafy

It is the 2mm dome

Got this pic showcasing the perfect machining cuts in the turbine bezel. Quality all around.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks too Danny 

Very very nice picture by the way, I reminds me that I have to buy a book about: "how to take watch pictures". I am getting nuts with the reflexion of my K2 OT 8m, and I really to improve... I think the sapphire crystal is too pure or too high quality  Or my beauty is too modest and she refuses to be photographed


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Same dial module but in the DLC case. Tough!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

He He, 

I have to admit that it is not bad with with this DLC case Danny, I like it too. All the Orca's I have ordered were all in classic SS; I think this black DLC version is piking up in my mind too. And I might plan tp order some 

Thanks for the nice pictures Danny.

Rafy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just in is this killer ostrich leg strap a good buddy of mine made for me. He started making his own straps not too long ago. This one came out pretty dam smoking and goes so nicely with the Orca.

This is a bold combo for sure. I ain't skurred!!


----------



## tomtom91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ordered mine a few days ago, pretty keen for it to arrive in November!
Looks almost identical to this image but with the Turbine bezel. 







I went for the 2mm sapphire and sapphire bezel insert 

The Aussie dollar killed me though!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just spent a good couple hours doing a bezel mod for my one of my orcas. Took my bezel with the black painted bezel markings and removed the black paint and converted it to all SS inlay with lume pip only and the engraved markers are now SS. It was a tedious and pita job but I was motivated. I used a pin to scrape out the paint (using a dab of lacquer thinner to help loosen the paint. Now I have a clean look and a one of a kind SS inlay 

What do you guys think ?

I may experiment down the road with some c3 lume and fill the markers to create a c3/bgw9 lume show which is something I've always wanted (dual lume colours).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Great Job Danny!!

I like it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Fortunately the inlays of the H2O ORCA series are currently ALL made from 7CARBON HARDENED steel so that a pin or whatever you used didn´t scratch the inlay.  I also have some C3 laying around, but couldn´t find the time to play with. Tell us your experiences and I´m sure you will find some follower.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

WOW is that a nice looking watch!

Figured I would ask one of the local h2o experts, that protruding crystal on that one, did you have to special order it or is that what happens when you order the 6.7 without the sloped insert.

I need one of those!!!!

regards,

Dominic



Danny T said:


> Just in is this killer ostrich leg strap a good buddy of mine made for me. He started making his own straps not too long ago. This one came out pretty dam smoking and goes so nicely with the Orca.
> 
> This is a bold combo for sure. I ain't skurred!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dpelle said:


> WOW is that a nice looking watch!
> 
> Figured I would ask one of the local h2o experts, that protruding crystal on that one, did you have to special order it or is that what happens when you order the 6.7 without the sloped insert.
> 
> ...


Not a special order, it is the dial module with the new 6.7mm crystal that you can buy when you order a dial module only OR if you buy a complete watch you must get it with the inclining bezel. What I did was swap the dial module out into my other Orca case with the flat bezel and voila...


----------



## tomtom91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Is the bracelet also hardened like the case?
If so, does this carry through to the mesh bracelets available through H2O?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orca is like a lays potato chip. You can't just have one 



















6.7mm dome module on the left with flat bezel and 4mm dome module with flat bezel on the right


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Danny! I love it.

I am waiting my new Orca watches like crazy.... 

Thinking to order that 6.7mm dome module later one, it sounds very good, I like tall / thick watches...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA cases and bracelet could have been ordered in the ORCA pre-order-phase about two years ago also in 7CARBON hardened version. The 7CARBON hardened cases and bracelets are no more available. Only the SS inlays are hardened up today to protect them from being scratched easily.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have started today the shipment of the new H2O ORCA models incl. the TORPEDO and MONO 2 and also the regular models incl. the new dial 5 and GMT function. Around 20x watches are leaving every day from now on my company and I hope to have finished the last shipment in about 10 days. 

In the meantime some news and images about our new "flagship" model for 2016 could be found in this new thread. Hope you like it! 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I have started today the shipment of the new H2O ORCA models incl. the TORPEDO and MONO 2 and also the regular models incl. the new dial 5 and GMT function. Around 20x watches are leaving every day from now on my company and I hope to have finished the last shipment in about 10 days.
> 
> In the meantime some news and images about our new "flagship" model for 2016 could be found in this new thread. Hope you like it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


 I'll soon have my Mono 2 GMT & DLC Classic case & bunch of straps, not to mention the MG Kalmar2 soon to be on its way.  feeling skint, but very very happy LOL


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New light grey canvas from DrunkArt Straps


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have started today the shipment of the new H2O ORCA models incl. the TORPEDO and MONO 2 and also the regular models incl. the new dial 5 and GMT function. Around 20x watches are leaving every day from now on my company and I hope to have finished the last shipment in about 10 days.
> 
> In the meantime some news and images about our new "flagship" model for 2016 could be found in this new thread. Hope you like it!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-marlin-development-thread-2502210.html


Email sent!! Excited!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a shipping label created notice yesterday for 1 of my 5 (Lol) new Orcas ordered, now the waiting for it to move starts.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wahooo 5 new Orcas... you are bitten me Ken. I have just ordered 4, and it was big for me, over salary / budget, etc... 

Congrats!! Plus you got that wonderful and unique "pink" one! Lucky H2O man you are dear Ken 

Please post some pictures when you get the new Orca Torpedo.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Wahooo 5 new Orcas... you are bitten me Ken. I have just ordered 4, and it was big for me, over salary / budget, etc...
> 
> Congrats!! Plus you got that wonderful and unique "pink" one! Lucky H2O man you are dear Ken
> 
> Please post some pictures when you get the new Orca Torpedo.











The Movement looks so beautiful I wish it was on the top, I will post pics of the Torpedo first as it is the first,coming on a custom bracelet with polished and brushed surfaces Similiar to the DLC Bracelet.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any torpedo cases in the wild yet?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Any torpedo cases in the wild yet?


Patiently awaiting my 2 torpedos.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah yeah yeah!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Lucky you, your the first to show the torpedo.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine is going to look Crazy! Hurry up FedEx!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, looks great. So how do you like it? Can you still use the module in the torpedo and put it in a dive or dress case? Will the torpedo bracelet work on those as well ? Congrats !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Wow, looks great. So how do you like it? Can you still use the module in the torpedo and put it in a dive or dress case? Will the torpedo bracelet work on those as well ? Congrats !


yes on the module, the bracelet has different end links so no.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I was afraid of that. I thought maybe the end links were removable. Still can't wait to get my torpedo!! Hopefully I get my tracking info soon!! :smiley:


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, end links can be removed. And guess what? Clemens has surprised me and added those straight links so I can use them in orca dive.  I asked him for that but got no reply. And now I'm really pleased. 
A few pics more















Unfortunately the bezel is just a little bit misaligned  which surprised me in a bad way considering this price range. 
But overall it's a great watch.!

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice photos piotrek


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I stand corrected on the bracelet, that's great news.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, but they are just ordinary phone photos. As we say (on our polish watch forum): typical toaster/hairdryer/washer/calculator... photos )


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I really like the side profile of the torpedo case! I cannot wait for my SS and DLC with GMT modules to arrive!! Come on ship notice


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Piotrek, thanks for great pics, now I finally have idea how the Torpedo looks!

You can allign the bezel easily, remove it and click back to one of other 4 slots. I did it on kalmars and ch8, but never on an Orca indeed.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am most curious to see new Mono case (still considering to order it), and sterile bezel....


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Only one thing is missing in that watch from being perfect. I wish it was symmetric - right side has a nice vintage look, it's doxa resembling, and if it was like that on both sides it would be so much cooler.



Deepdive said:


> Piotrek, thanks for great pics, now I finally have idea how the Torpedo looks!


You're welcome. 


Deepdive said:


> You can allign the bezel easily, remove it and click back to one of other 4 slots. I did it on kalmars and ch8, but never on an Orca indeed.


Really, is that possible? I'd love to do it but I'm a little bit afraid as the watch isn't cheap. Is there any tutorial on this forum how to do it?

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> Piotrek, thanks for great pics, now I finally have idea how the Torpedo looks!
> 
> You can allign the bezel easily, remove it and click back to one of other 4 slots. I did it on kalmars and ch8, but never on an Orca indeed.


I have a Torpedo on order too but I opted for the inclining bezel and tall sapphire. IIRC, Clemens said the bezels wouldn't be interchangeable. I don't know if he was speaking specifically about the inclining bezel or the Torpedo case though. If the bezels can be swapped regardless of style, I need to add another bezel to my order before it ships!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Accidental double post. Sigh. Can't stand this site on my iPad


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> I have a Torpedo on order too but I opted for the inclining bezel and tall sapphire. IIRC, Clemens said the bezels wouldn't be interchangeable. I don't know if he was speaking specifically about the inclining bezel or the Torpedo case though. If the bezels can be swapped regardless of style, I need to add another bezel to my order before it ships!


Orca Bezels cannot be purchased separately and can only be bought as case/bezel combos only.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Great to see the first new ORCAS arriving! 

*Important Note:* *The ORCA bezel could NOT be removed by the customer on the ORCA series!*

We are using a completely different, much stronger bezel connection to the case. This is own developed and you will never loose a bezel, but the bezel is impossible to remove with the knife trick! Trying to remove the bezel will destroy case or bezel or both! We are not selling seperate bezels for the ORCA series. Only in already assembled in combination with the outer case.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Are there any plans, to make inclining SS bezels?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but no plan for inclining SS bezel inlay.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

prezes said:


> Unfortunately the bezel is just a little bit misaligned  which surprised me in a bad way considering this price range.
> But overall it's a great watch.!
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


I´m quite sure the bezel was perfectly aligned when it left the company as I personally adjust the alignment of dial and bezel. Of course a small error could happen or you may have already unscrewed the inner from the outer case already. When it bothers you too much, you could adjust the alignment with the 4 screws who fix the inner case. Try to screw first the screw to the left or right of the crown and you will see it makes a big difference in alignment. So this could be 100% improved by yourself.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ship notice received for 1 of my 2 Torpedos 

woo hoo.....let's go number 2....hopefully right behind your sibling...lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

First of all, if your saying the Marlin is more comfortable than any watch you've made....then the Torpedo has to be second!!!!!!  the Torpedo is so comfortable.
The inclining bezel with the tall crystal is the way to go here, the top contours all the way through to the bottom of the lugs. And the custom bracelet you added with the polished 2&4 links really really adds a top notch look to the case and bracelet together! 
You guys with smaller wrist will love the torpedo, I feel this thing has flown under the radar and will surely be a big surprise to all that ordered. I guess having ordered 3 torpedo's I'm quite excited to have a great addition here. Thanks Clemens so much for such a great case and bracelet and the whole package really, just awesome. Hope my pics do it justice....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man that looks killer.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Man that looks killer.


You will be blown away Danny, the torpedo wears so great! 
And it's got the looks to match.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Just ordered the dive case
... Now you guys have me thinking maybe I should have ordered the torpedo....argghh maybe I'll have to order another. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> Just ordered the dive case
> ... Now you guys have me thinking maybe I should have ordered the torpedo....argghh maybe I'll have to order another.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The Dive case is a great choice, but the Torpedo is the best.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> You will be blown away Danny, the torpedo wears so great!
> And it's got the looks to match.


Cool cannot wait as I got the new GMT movt in it also. The SS one is on the way first and will be here probably on Monday. DLC is coming later, havent rec'd ship notice yet.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm excited about mine too! I ordered the GMT Torpedo in SS but I got a white inclining bezel instead of the black just to be different. I'm excited to see how it turns out! No shipping notice yet but I'm sure it is coming soon


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Cool cannot wait as I got the new GMT movt in it also. The SS one is on the way first and will be here probably on Monday. DLC is coming later, havent rec'd ship notice yet.


Im looking for the GMT also, I've got 4 Orcas on the way, should be an epic package. Lol
2DLC and 2SS Orcas, Torpedo's Dive and Mono2


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

IndustrialAction said:


> I'm excited about mine too! I ordered the GMT Torpedo in SS but I got a white inclining bezel instead of the black just to be different. I'm excited to see how it turns out! No shipping notice yet but I'm sure it is coming soon


I have the exact same watch ordered. Just received shipping notice.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Im looking for the GMT also, I've got 4 Orcas on the way, should be an epic package. Lol
> 2DLC and 2SS Orcas, Torpedo's Dive and Mono2


You hardcore yO!

The Mono2 should be nice.....should look something like the orginal I have


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> You hardcore yO!
> 
> The Mono2 should be nice.....should look something like the orginal I have


Yeah, cannot wait! Lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Torpedo, the best Orca yet!?


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Shipping notice received for my GMT


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been wearing the Torpedo since it arrived today and I'm so impressed with the way it wears, I absolutely love it.


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

I could take better pictures, but taking pictures of watches isnt really my thing.
Either way, first one here with a Mono2 outside of H2O?

This was the first watch I've bought in a very very long time. And the first "dive watch" ive ever bought that lacked a rotating bezel, internal or regular.
For me, I knew that this case would do it for me, as a few of my other favorite watches are the Zixen DSR500, Zixen Original Heliox, and Helson sharkmaster. Basically, any monoblock styled watch with FULLY hooded lugs is my thing.

Love the adjustment holes on the Mono2 to remove the inner case on the sides. Breaks up the lines a bit. Also, with the lack of a bezel, the domed crystal almost makes it look like the watch is transparent when viewed from the side. Super cool. This is also one of the smoothest winding movements I've ever felt. Maybe THE best.

Size is also perfect for me. I had a kalmar from the very first batch, but promptly sold for a number of reasons, one of which was the L2L was just too long for me. Suffice it to say, I wont be selling this Mono2 anytime soon \ ever.

Anyway, enough babble, just a few crappy iphone pictures to share. I can take others if anyone has any specific requests.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m quite sure the bezel was perfectly aligned when it left the company as I personally adjust the alignment of dial and bezel. Of course a small error could happen or you may have already unscrewed the inner from the outer case already. When it bothers you too much, you could adjust the alignment with the 4 screws who fix the inner case. Try to screw first the screw to the left or right of the crown and you will see it makes a big difference in alignment. So this could be 100% improved by yourself.


Haven't touched anything yet. Thanks for the tip. Will try to fix it. 
Anyway, Clemens, is there only one strap in the box - when you get it on a bracelet? Or I have a bad luck somehow...
Previously, I've received 3 straps when orca dive has arrived.

Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

My GMT - Torpedo - White bezel - Bracelet should be here Monday according to FedEx


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

prezes said:


> Haven't touched anything yet. Thanks for the tip. Will try to fix it.
> Anyway, Clemens, is there only one strap in the box - when you get it on a bracelet? Or I have a bad luck somehow...
> Previously, I've received 3 straps when orca dive has arrived.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


In this case you got some straps for free.  The ORCA ships in standard with the black leather strap and optionally with the bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DocRandy said:


> My GMT - Torpedo - White bezel - Bracelet should be here Monday according to FedEx


Monday arrival for me too. Who's will get theirs first 

It's a race to the finish line lol


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

A full day with the H2O Torpedo and running flawlessly. Really a great watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DocRandy said:


> My GMT - Torpedo - White bezel - Bracelet should be here Monday according to FedEx





Danny T said:


> Monday arrival for me too. Who's will get theirs first
> 
> It's a race to the finish line lol


Monday arrival, cannot wait!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mekenical said:


> A full day with the H2O Torpedo and running flawlessly. Really a great watch.


Ken, that looks absolutely gorgeous!!! I ordered the case, bezel & crystal, bracelet like yours except I went for the half disk hour marker dial. Mine should be arriving on Monday.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > A full day with the H2O Torpedo and running flawlessly. Really a great watch.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I ordered the same #5 dial only in DLC case bezel Bracelet. 
The Torpedo is Fantastic, and the movement.... you only could dream of something better! 
Congrats on delivery Monday, and those great images I will be looking forward too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Another few pics today of this fantastic Orca,


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Where's pitguy? He texted me a pic of his torpedo and his looks freaking killer! Where you at Ron???? Post that beauty bro!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Where's pitguy? He texted me a pic of his torpedo and his looks freaking killer! Where you at Ron???? Post that beauty bro!


Maybe his dog ate the camera


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out this Orca Classic,


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a sweet case, the second one now with this type of combo. 
I gotta contact Clemens for one of those. It's a sweet combo, but i like the previous one even more with the dive case DLC bezel and SS case.
These mixtures for my eyes are sweet like candy, love it!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

sorry double post, pc is acting up.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> That's a sweet case, the second one now with this type of combo.
> I gotta contact Clemens for one of those. It's a sweet combo, but i like the previous one even more with the dive case DLC bezel and SS case.
> These mixtures for my eyes are sweet like candy, love it!


Candy for the eyes,  maybe the perfect time for Halloween


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Check out this Orca Classic,


Looks nice - not my favorite color combination but it has something special


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Halloween


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

waiting patiently for the GMT - so difficult


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thai_John that is some stellar H2O hardware my man.

I see the MG bug has your number lol


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Got my GMT.
I am almost speechless - well, there is an old German saying: "If in doubt, blame the Kraut". Here you go Clemens, thank you very much for another very beautiful watch, a real beauty. ( Dir ist wieder ein Meisterstueck gelungen, ich bin ganz von den Socken). No offence here, I`m a Kraut myself.

Tried to get some good pictures on the quick.















Bumped my head already twice just now, not looking where I`m going, just staring at this beauty.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice dial, love the GMT hands, Super Toll!
Weiss Keramic mit schwarze Zifferblat, eine scharfe kombo!
I'm not a Kraut, but bin living here for a while 
Love your GMT! Enjoy..


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Since Clemens mentioned, that the Torpedo would be the perfect dress-diver with the minimalistic bezel I just cant get the idea out of my head. 
Is there anybody out there, who possibly ordered this combination and could share some pics?
From the configurator:








Different case and bezel but preffered dial/hands combination - looks amazing I think:


tomtom91 said:


>


Unfortunately, I missed the Pre-Order and without the goodies included it is not a "no-brainer" anymore and I have to think twice from financial point of view before ordering...however, some nice pics could make the decision easier (or harder) ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look what I just opened 

I'm still sitting in the FedEx parking lot.

This watch is AWESOME !!

Short L2L so small wrist guys will love this. And thin enough to easily wear as a dress diver 

Quick and dirty shots that do no justice. I'll be doing a full photo shoot tonight and will post a mini review as usual.

I also have the bracelet for it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Look what I just opened
> 
> I'm still sitting in the FedEx parking lot.
> 
> ...


same combo I've got inbound, Looks awesome!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats Danny, I really like the inner module you picked, though I'm not too sure about this combo.
But in your case, since you have so many modules and cases I'm sure you will not have any problems
picking the another sweet combo. Congrats.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

More quick and dirty shots. I have a lot of playing tonight with combinations.

A BIG Wow on the GMT dial module. It is so hot. The movt is sexy looking (love the stripes on the rotor) and it is BUTTER smooth when winding and setting.

Look at the detail on the sterile bezel where it is polished on the edge in the case side pic. Badass.

Can't wait to do my photoshoot tonight and mini review for you all.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Torpedo is really the top orca and the upgraded movement is keeping time flawlessly,


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

That caseback shot of the movement, looks great Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CJN said:


> Congrats Danny, I really like the inner module you picked, though I'm not too sure about this combo.
> But in your case, since you have so many modules and cases I'm sure you will not have any problems
> picking the another sweet combo. Congrats.


Thx man. I purposely got the sterile bezel because I have pretty much every other bezel combo so I wanted to add the variety. I plan on putting the GMT module in in my orca dive case. And for the torpedo I think the grey dial module will be sexy. Don't worry I'll nail down the perfect combo for ya 

Even the orange GMT hand lights up in orange lume!

Clemens you are badass my man!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> View attachment 5867002
> 
> 
> Got my GMT.
> ...


Now that looks great.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats Danny! It looks awesome. Makes me want mine even more. The minimalist bezel is definitely not for me but variety is certainly the spice of life. Enjoy!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The more I look at it with the Minimal bezel, I might have to agree its not looking like my favorite.
I'll have to judge for myself when it arrives live


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Outta the box........BOOM!

Between -2 to +1 but holding mainly at 0.

I'm a happy camper


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Clemens
WOW, I couldn't be happier with my Orca you far exceeded my expectations. I was one of the first to pre-order the Kalmar 1 way back in the day and have never been underwhelmed with a purchase. I've bought colored leather bands (white, green,red). Kalmar 2 - White dial, MOP dial, SE 8000M and now the Orca GMT. Also have the MOP coming with the Mokume Gane on order.
Now I need to add a couple dial changes to my Orca.


My Wrist is 7.2"



8000M


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay these pics are killing me!!! 

any of you gents find the wait was less than the 6-8 weeks,???

I am tired of salivating and I would like to start eating!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Domed crystal looking hot!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> Okay these pics are killing me!!!
> 
> any of you gents find the wait was less than the 6-8 weeks,???
> 
> I am tired of salivating and I would like to start eating!!!


no sorry, these were ordered back when they were first introduced in April


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

mekenical said:


> no sorry, these were ordered back when they were first introduced in April


I had figured as much. I don't mind waiting my turn in the line, but can't blame a guy for hoping.

I ordered the regular dive case, but im thinking I'll have to come up with a reason to justify a torpedo in the near future.

Dammit Clemens....

Anyway, nice work, that minimalist bezel with the dome is sick


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> I had figured as much. I don't mind waiting my turn in the line, but can't blame a guy for hoping.
> 
> I ordered the regular dive case, but im thinking I'll have to come up with a reason to justify a torpedo in the near future.
> 
> ...


the torpedo is hot, I will say it looks a lot different with the minimal bezel compared to the #3 bezel I posted earlier.


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Dammit ...

I have been noodling around with this damn Orca Configurator for about a week now.
Every time I am happy with my choices, i wander back into WUS forums and get all new ideas.

At this rate I will never get this damn watch!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

sterile bezel is really WOW, I like it more than other bezels... just my cup of tea...

and the torpedo case.... well... really nice and I want one... but I have to say IMHO nothing can be better than regular kalmar or orca dive case... (and I mean nothing within any watch on the world!).


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Pasting this from the Marlin thread since my question relates to the Orca, not the Marlin...



Danny T said:


> I dunno about a metal end link and then fitting a straight lug strap to it. I'm just not a fan of that look, even on the tudor or Rolex. Visually it adds bulk to the case IMO.
> 
> I vote 2 spring bar locations which would probably be more cost effective anyways.
> 
> ...


So, in the earlier pics you showed the Torpedo case with the minimalist bezel. These shots have the turbine bezel. Did you swap bezels or did you get more than one case? Clemens had some dire warnings about trying to change the bezels on them. Is it safe to assume someone with the right knowledge/tools can change bezels?


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

mekenical said:


> A full day with the H2O Torpedo and running flawlessly. Really a great watch.


Finally he made watch I wanna buy.

- dial with readable hour batons (not obnoxious lume blimps).
- bezel with minutes all around (not just first 15 mins).


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So playing with some combos tonight. I fitted and sized the bracelet to the torpedo and put in my 4mm dome dial module and dam. It's looking pretty dam good.

I took the GMT module and put it in the orca dive with ceramic inlay. Perfect look IMO.

Torpedo with 4mm dome and sterile bezel:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super Danny, thanks for these very nice pictures!

I am starting to love more and more the sterile bezel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about the GMT inside a DLC vintage case?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the DLC Case, always been on my hit list. 
That combo is look'in sweet Danny. 
The Dive case is also looking really good.
The white module in the sterile torpedo case looks much better.
Lots of toys, like Lego's - can build a lot of combo's


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Torpedo, the best Orca yet!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Absolutely love the new Orca Torpedo. Mine arrived yesterday and had a chance to shoot some quick pics this morning. I shoot some better studio pics later this week and post some thoughts on the watch.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I just got my Torpedo- same configuration as yours and it's outstanding! I know your photos will be better than mine so I'll just enjoy the watch and seeing your photos! Thanks Clemens for another great one!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A few more quick pics.....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave,
that's hot! I've got the same combi in DLC.


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

Never see these before.. I like!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great Shots Dave! I need to find time and get some good shots going with a few combos.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Something I put together just now that is just delicious 

Can't wait for my DLC torpedo and DLC GMT module.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> A few more quick pics.....


Beautiful ! Any chance you could post a more 'head on ' shot of the dial as I'm torn between this one and the dial Mekenical posted , but either way I'm sure this will be my next watch !


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Just some quick shots to add to this thread.

Danny, that all black Dive GMT looks sweet.

Dino, I don't have a straight on shots but I'll see if I can get one for you.

.... And a few more quick shots....



I love the sloping ceramic bezel that leads into the curvature of the domed crystal. The bezel grip is really good too.


I am really happy with the dial version I selected. It is even more eye catching in person. Lume is outstanding.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice pics!
I can´t wait to get my Orcas, especially the GMT is stunning awesome!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dino, I don't have a straight on shots but I'll see if I can get one for you.


Cheers I would appreciate it !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

OK folks I have discovered an Orca combo that is so hot it's now become one of my favourite combos to date. Holy cow I love it !! It was a gamble on my part to order this case/bezel combo but as you can see that gamble paid off in spades 

The minimal bezel may not be ideal on the Torpedo but you cannot dispute it looks absolutely STELLAR on the Vintage!! The side profile is perfectly synched with the polished edges of both pieces.









































































On the wrist it is simply superb looking. So clean and visually appealing from every angle. Dial module is the 2mm dome crystal with grey dial and all chrome handset.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I agree with you Danny, it is gorgeous that Sterile Bezel. I need to get one too 

I particularly like the side profile, which makes a very good harmony in the stylish-ed design. Clemens did very good again!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Well Danny, I think you found the right combo.
This V Bezel does look really good on the Vintage case with the grey dial.
Buttery sweet, the combo effect of brushed and chrome looks is fantastic.
Very Modern looking on a Vintage case!
I had the Turbine Bezel with Sapphire insert - thought it was the best to date, but this as you say may take the cake.
I bet your White Module would look good as well.
Well I was right, with all the modules you had - you were bound to find a killer combo!



Danny T said:


> OK folks I have discovered an Orca combo that is so hot it's now become one of my favourite combos to date. Holy cow I love it !! It was a gamble on my part to order this case/bezel combo but as you can see that gamble paid off in spades
> 
> The minimal bezel may not be ideal on the Torpedo but you cannot dispute it looks absolutely STELLAR on the Vintage!! The side profile is perfectly synched with the polished edges of both pieces.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx guys, you can also notice the brushing pattern from the bezel to the case flows seamlessly in the same direction as well! Its super sunburst brushed!! I don't think Clemens realizes he created this lol.

An unintentional success no doubt!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Minimal and Vintage, that's looking really hot Danny


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

here's a special Torpedo Combi with the Turbine bezel with the black paint numerals,


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And white on white Torpedo


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

Those GMT's look wonderful. Almost makes me wish I got that with my MONO2.
Would love to see someone's in-real-life pictures of this combo if theyre out there.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

mekenical said:


> here's a special Torpedo Combi with the Turbine bezel with the black paint numerals,


Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh , just when I think I'm nearly decided which one to go for , you post a pic of that beauty !! Back to the drawing board ha ha


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh , just when I think I'm nearly decided which one to go for , you post a pic of that beauty !! Back to the drawing board ha ha


That bezel inlay is no longer available. All stock is sold out.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

pechelman said:


> Those GMT's look wonderful. Almost makes me wish I got that with my MONO2.
> Would love to see someone's in-real-life pictures of this combo if theyre out there.


I have the Mono2 GMT on order, I will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Dino7 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhh , just when I think I'm nearly decided which one to go for , you post a pic of that beauty !! Back to the drawing board ha ha
> ...


Oops, maybe I got the last one. 
The Turbine bezel with other inlays is available .


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Clemens, I sent you a few emails on my Torpedo order ORDER-SHOP-00023654. Can you take a look at it? Sorry to bug you but I want to get that matter resolved.

Thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

GMT Dynomite!








Really nice decoration on the movement.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Torpedo


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> GMT Dynomite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


outstanding!! just awesome


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > GMT Dynomite!
> ...


Did you get yours?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Torpedo with 4mm domed crystal and minimal bezel








The little spider in the bottom is extra.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.

Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks like heat treated titanium like you find on after market exhausts. I'd love to have a case and bezel !!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, that´s true. Looks quite similar to my heat treated titanium, which I made for the H2O KALMAR 1 some years ago. The rainbow coating is just much stronger and also harder compared to my black DLC coating.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not yet, but I expect I should have it before long. Very much looking forward to it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Champagne!! I received my first Orca, so: let's take Madame Orca to the beach for her first Dive


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rafy don't take the white leather in the ocean !! LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Orca is amazing, the Dive case is so comfortable... And full white Orca is simply beautiful to look...


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


Fantastic looking!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more 

















Too late Danny: Yes I know I am [email protected] But I could not resist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My wife went for a swim... It seems she forgets something


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*The beauty and The beast....

*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca and Kalmar 2 having good time at the beach & dreaming about future dives... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like butter on warm bread!


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


That's really cool!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Our Clemens is doing better that WinZip Compressor!!! My Orca box was fully packed 

I bought a lot of H2O straps: I like them too much, and I very recommend them: Top good quality and super comfortable.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*Ping*: Black Kalmar 2 OT 8K | *Pong*: White Orca

A Winner couple


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I got the "TURBINE" Frisbee for my two gems 

PS: I super like the H2O Orange rubber: I find it much more comfortable & sexy than the Isofrane one; and the buckle with H2O logo is very nice


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Second Dive with my Orca 

White dial is OK in Dive mode, I like it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Dive "Beauty"...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

God gave me two hands; good: I have 2 H2O watches  Let's do some free-diving with both of them. It gives me the perfect equilibrium when I am at the bottom of the ocean...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing after a good dive


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


Clemens, I like it too much...... It remembers me a Titanium torched finishing.

I just showed that to my wife who is by the way: starting to become a big fan of your sublime watches too  She likes it very much. Bracelet is awesome too.

Please let us know when we can pass the purchase order


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Clemens, I like it too much...... It remembers me a Titanium torched finishing.
> 
> I just showed that to my wife who is by the way: starting to become a big fan of your sublime watches too  She likes it very much. Bracelet is awesome too.
> 
> Please let us know when we can pass the purchase order


I am in that boat as well.
This coating is just unbelievable


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just awesome Rafy

Here is some black to add to the mix


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


That should be called the "Danny T" coating.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> That should be called the "Danny T" coating.


I saw that coming all the way from Florida 

Took you long enough


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> I saw that coming all the way from Florida
> 
> Took you long enough


Hey I'm busy down here.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Somewhat late to the party...but here are a few pics of my first gen ORCA....

dress case
turbine bezel SS insert
grey dial
chromed hands
dome crystal
have it on the maddog leather here, also have the off scale magnificent bracelet....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Marvelous Danny,

I like your black Orcas. I think the DLC is very nice on the Dive and Vintage cases, best choices you did  Very class and stylish. Plus with the new GMT: it is perfect 

I think I need a DLC. And that GMT too, the ETA 2893 is a superb movement, with very good accuracy, I like it+++


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


A dream,


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

CJN said:


> Very nice dial, love the GMT hands, Super Toll!
> Weiss Keramic mit schwarze Zifferblat, eine scharfe kombo!
> I'm not a Kraut, but bin living here for a while
> Love your GMT! Enjoy..


Thanks a lot,CJN.
Much appreciated.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dangling torpedo......don't drop it or she'll blow!!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

ooohhh, that´s eye candy right there


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thoughts on this combo ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rock it! Can't go wrong.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Thoughts on this combo ?


This is the best strap you've ever posted.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> This is the best strap you've ever posted.


Your lucky this forum doesn't have the emoticon I want to use


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Your lucky this forum doesn't have the emoticon I want to use


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

The first pic of the Dive Case with V bezel looks very Batman-esque like.
If it were DLC, I could see Bruce Wayne Rocking this watch.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry Double post....


----------



## The Fed (May 7, 2012)

Just thought I would add some shots of my Torpedo although it looks like in the last few days the number has filled out considerably.
Image quality might not be all that hot as I'm using my phone but... Still:


----------



## The Fed (May 7, 2012)

Here it is from the side.








And sitting next to my daily beater... An Armida A1


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks really good on the square bezel


----------



## The Fed (May 7, 2012)

I also just wanted to mention a big thank you to Clemens... He facilitated a special request for me, even though had he refused or just plain ignored it, he stood to make more money off the sale of another accessory.
It is not often that you find a businessman who puts customers ahead of raw sales.

I also wanted to tip my hat to Clemens regarding what his Orca represents. 
It really is an amazing piece that he has engineered & brought to market.

A good quality Swiss movement, in a customizable watch that is interchangeable with a half dozen other cases. 
And do all this while meeting "Swiss Made" requirements and keep the price point right around $1k

Brilliant man.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The torpedo does look great with a sapphire bezel as well. I think this is the first one posted with that bezel and inlay combo.

Danny


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The Fed said:


> Just thought I would add some shots of my Torpedo although it looks like in the last few days the number has filled out considerably.
> Image quality might not be all that hot as I'm using my phone but... Still:
> 
> View attachment 5950914


Great looking watch - can´t wait to get my Torpedo...


----------



## The Fed (May 7, 2012)

Thanks. 
I actually would like to get one more case (famous last words) with the other sapphire inlay but can't make up my mind on the diver or the classic or the vintage.
And another module with the type 1 dial.

Actually if I could just have one of each case.... and a module for each dial.... THEN I'll be squared away!


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

Liking white on sterile 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Even the Angels are shining their light of approval for the torpedo lol


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Even the Angels are shining their light of approval for the torpedo lol


So nice! Definitely makes the brutal GTA traffic bearable.


----------



## tomtom91 (Mar 10, 2015)

This wait is killing me...coming up on 5 weeks this Friday. "I'll be right for 6 weeks" I said.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait for the DLC torpedo to arrive ! For now still enjoying SS. This thing wears beautifully on a NATO.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice combo Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

IndustrialAction said:


> I definitely want a rose Orca or maybe even a Marlin!


_Definitely _a rose gold Marlin.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Enjoy this beast


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this the Dark Greyish dial or the black?
Either way, I like what your doing there.
I real close to pulling the trigger on the DLC Dive.



mekenical said:


> Enjoy this beast


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> Is this the Dark Greyish dial or the black?
> Either way, I like what your doing there.
> I real close to pulling the trigger on the DLC Dive.
> 
> ...


Hi CJN,
It's the Black Dial. Thanks


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*I WANT MY GMT NOW!!!!!!!

*Think I'm anxious!?


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

I am ordering Dec 1.
Hyep..gonna do it...no joke..pulling the trigger...

But having a bit of a time trying to decide between DLC or SS.
SS is smexy and all and would be better dress watch for work and such...
DLC would be better for diving, less of a barracuda magnet...


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Finally worked out my payment issues. Now the wait continues to get my Torpedo OTW!


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

Any Mono 2 Owners??


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

From what I picked up here, it must be the "Rainbow" umit?
If so, I am sure you will show us some beautiful pictures.


sheriffd2 said:


> *I WANT MY GMT NOW!!!!!!!
> 
> *Think I'm anxious!?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short notice without picture  : Today the first batch came back from DLC coating. So from tomorrow onwards also the DLC coated ORCA will be send.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^Yes!!!! Come to papa!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

No Picture! I forget what they look like,


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

yorksj said:


> Any Mono 2 Owners??


yea. do you have a question?
I posted some pictures (admittedly bad quality) back in post 1049.


----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

pechelman said:


> yea. do you have a question?
> I posted some pictures (admittedly bad quality) back in post 1049.


Hi pechelman
yea um I am considering to buy one, but I can not find any picture of it except yours
can you please post some more pictures of it if it doesnt bother you?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

"Diving Dress Code" today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I have not seen one single fish today  I got crazy tourists using jet-ski and strange toy at less than 5 meters from me... But it sounds cool I want to try that with my Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love my H2O Orca watch


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man I wish i could be on that beach !! Great shots Rafy.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Ugh, when life gives you lemons...

So, I had my Torpedo on order. Clemens was the MAN and helped me get everything squared away. A day later, my company drops a bomb...layoffs and I'm impacted. Damn. No Torpedo right now. Hopefully that will change and I can get back on the list


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> I have not seen one single fish today  I got crazy tourists using jet-ski and strange toy at less than 5 meters from me... But it sounds cool I want to try that with my Orca
> 
> View attachment 6066874
> 
> ...


Your Orca looks great! Enjoy the beach.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> Ugh, when life gives you lemons...
> 
> So, I had my Torpedo on order. Clemens was the MAN and helped me get everything squared away. A day later, my company drops a bomb...layoffs and I'm impacted. Damn. No Torpedo right now. Hopefully that will change and I can get back on the list


Oh snap bro! Sorry to hear!

sending good luck vibes your way and hope you land back on your feet very soon.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> Ugh, when life gives you lemons...
> 
> So, I had my Torpedo on order. Clemens was the MAN and helped me get everything squared away. A day later, my company drops a bomb...layoffs and I'm impacted. Damn. No Torpedo right now. Hopefully that will change and I can get back on the list


Thats a Bummer. Good Luck


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

No diving today  some small waves... Let's go back home to take the surf & body-board. I am sure my Orca will like it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures. My white H2O Orca with dress case like the beach  The sea water is still above 20 degrees Celsius: perfect for the Orca super nice stainless steel metal bezel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca after beach maintenance procedure:

10m clear water washing, then 30mn slow drying process outside in the garden.

If think it is the most beautiful flower of my garden


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Got my ship notice !! DLC torpedo incoming !


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

IndustrialAction said:


> Ugh, when life gives you lemons...
> 
> So, I had my Torpedo on order. Clemens was the MAN and helped me get everything squared away. A day later, my company drops a bomb...layoffs and I'm impacted. Damn. No Torpedo right now. Hopefully that will change and I can get back on the list


I'm sorry to hear this...good news is that the job market has improved and so I'm hopeful you will land a new gig very soon! H2O will have no shortage of desirable watches coming our way so I'm sure ya won't miss out! Take care bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

IndustrialAction said:


> Ugh, when life gives you lemons...
> 
> So, I had my Torpedo on order. Clemens was the MAN and helped me get everything squared away. A day later, my company drops a bomb...layoffs and I'm impacted. Damn. No Torpedo right now. Hopefully that will change and I can get back on the list


Good luck for your job search! Watches could wait, real life is more important.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

SORRY, posted into wrong thread. --------------------------------------------------------------

Today we have finished the design of the first H2O rubber strap.  Both strap sides are about 9cm long (9+9+5 (watch)= 23cm total) and should fit the strongest wrist. The sides of the strap are bevelled on top and bottom side for comfortable wearing. For the H2O MARLIN the plan is to use it with a clasp in the style of our bracelet clasp incl. micro extension.

Here are some simple shots from the CAD of the 40mm version:


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Orca after beach maintenance procedure:
> 
> 10m clear water washing, then 30mn slow drying process outside in the garden.
> 
> ...


These photo's are so brightening up this cold wet day in the UK! Great pics, unfortunately they only make me want even more H2O's LOL


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Another CUSTOM H2O ORCA VINTAGE version I have finished today. Will be shipped today into the US and I´m VERY sure we will see more pictures soon by one of our WUS members.
> 
> The rose/bronze DLC coating is the hardest DLC coating I could get in Germany and is unbelieveable hard: 5500 Vickers *MEASURED */ not marketing brochure number!  That´s about double as hard as our German made black DLC coating, which is already really strong.


Holy sh.t


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder if I was to order in the next day or 2 if there's any chance of delivery before Christmas ? I have emailed via the H2o website but had no response (I appreciate Clemens must be mad busy at the moment !) , I think with the Kalmar he had a few of the more popular models available for pretty quick delivery , wonder if it's the same with the Orca torpedo ?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Good luck for your job search! Watches could wait, real life is more important.


Right! 
November 13th 2015 - Paris has shown us how something "important" can change into unimportant within seconds.
Watches can really wait, real life or life itself are much more important!

@IndustrialAction:
Good luck!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> SORRY, posted into wrong thread. --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Today we have finished the design of the first H2O rubber strap.  Both strap sides are about 9cm long (9+9+5 (watch)= 23cm total) and should fit the strongest wrist. The sides of the strap are bevelled on top and bottom side for comfortable wearing. For the H2O MARLIN the plan is to use it with a clasp in the style of our bracelet clasp incl. micro extension.
> 
> Here are some simple shots from the CAD of the 40mm version:


*THAT CASE BACK THO...*

Its should be on the front!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sharksmile said:


> *THAT CASE BACK THO...*
> 
> Its should be on the front!


...with rotating Marlins to show the time


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Testing last night the H2O light brown strap. An amazing and super soft strap, I really recommend it with the Orca dress: an excellent match.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Testing last night the H2O light brown strap. An amazing and super soft strap, I really recommend it with the Orca dress: an excellent match.
> 
> View attachment 6085730
> 
> ...


 For the money. the H2O leather straps IMO are the best on the market!!! Hands down, The one on my CH1 is so unbelievably soft, flexible and comfortable! Having said that, the Orca bracelet is as good as anything out there also! LOL


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice strap without doubt, unfortunately they are too short for my 22,5 cm wrist :-( .

They are 135-80 and i need them 140/145-95


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Nice strap without doubt, unfortunately they are too short for my 22,5 cm wrist :-( .
> 
> They are 135-80 and i need them 140/145-95


Holy smokes!! The h20 strap is too short for you ?? You've got some big wrists !!

I thought for sure Clemens straps could cover all wrists ! Are you from krypton ? Son of jorell?


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Danny - i am bit of a strap hound.

I am torn between getting and Orca on the Torpedo or on the Dive.

The Dive has drilled lugs, but how easy for a noob are strap changes on the Torpedo?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sharksmile said:


> Danny - i am bit of a strap hound.
> 
> I am torn between getting and Orca on the Torpedo or on the Dive.
> 
> The Dive has drilled lugs, but how easy for a noob are strap changes on the Torpedo?


The torpedo uses spring bars, the dive uses screw bars. So the Dive will be a piece of cake to do strap changes (easier than the torpedo), you'll need a good spring bar tool (I recommend the Bergeon) for the torpedo and you'll need to be careful not to scratch up the lug area. If you're not comfortable doing strap changes then I recommend the other Orca models that use screw lugs.

Danny


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome the stealth bomber !!

Quick and dirty shots in the fedex parking lot lol














































Gonna set up the watch tonight with the parts from my other DLC orcas


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Clemens, is the dial 2 (Sandwich dial) available ?
It can not be selected in your configurator.

I sent you two mails already !


Regards

Philipp


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Torpedo DLC Danny.

Thanks for the nice picture man


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Danny, that looks smooth as hell.
Thanks for your input earlier.

One thing I was considering was swapping out all the screws on the DLC watch with s/s ones - see how that would look...
Granted, i would be the only one to know they were there until I took the watch off, but I think it would look alright,


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sharksmile said:


> Danny, that looks smooth as hell.
> Thanks for your input earlier.
> 
> One thing I was considering was swapping out all the screws on the DLC watch with s/s ones - see how that would look...
> Granted, i would be the only one to know they were there until I took the watch off, but I think it would look alright,


That is a good idea. The SS screws would look great against the DLC.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Holy smokes!! The h20 strap is too short for you ?? You've got some big wrists !!
> 
> I thought for sure Clemens straps could cover all wrists ! Are you from krypton ? Son of jorell?


Mmmmmmh...................Chernobyl??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lord Vader approves of this watch !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are some more pics of the Orca Torpedo DLC on the bracelet.








































































































































The Torpedo DLC wears really well on a leather strap. Here it is on a Gunny leather strap.


















































































The lume is top shelf as usual.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

exc-hulk said:


> Clemens, is the dial 2 (Sandwich dial) available ?
> It can not be selected in your configurator.
> 
> I sent you two mails already !
> ...





Dino7 said:


> I wonder if I was to order in the next day or 2 if there's any chance of delivery before Christmas ? I have emailed via the H2o website but had no response (I appreciate Clemens must be mad busy at the moment !) , I think with the Kalmar he had a few of the more popular models available for pretty quick delivery , wonder if it's the same with the Orca torpedo ?


Honestly I´m not sure the watch could be ready before XMAS as I have many orders in front. I´m currently in preparation of the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE, which will be send from 07.12.2015 and also all current ORCA orders will be send before XMAS too. At least that´s my plan for now.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I tell you folks, the Orca Vintage and new sterile bezel is a SMOKIN HOT combo. You thought it looked super in SS, just take a look in DLC !!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

> The sandwich dial is sold out and I´m not sure to produce it again. It´s time for something new after three years.


:-(
Urgh, that suc** !

Now I am ready to order a ORCA for my birthday and the sandwichdial is sold out.
What a luck for me !


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone with the torpedo case can comment on its relative size? I love H20 but the case size has always held me back. I have my eye on the Marlin project, but am really smitten with the torpedo case (white dial, steel bezel) and the cushion design looks like it would be better for smaller wrists.. My wrist is 6.75 and flat, and I can comfortably wear a Seiko SBDX001, a PO 2500, a Halios Laguna for comparison. Any comments would be greatly appreciated, or even if some of you wouldn't mind sharing your wrist sizes so I can judge the photos. I know comfort and wearability is an individual preference, but I'm curious about any comments from current owners. Thanks!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

KatieB17 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone with the torpedo case can comment on its relative size? I love H20 but the case size has always held me back. I have my eye on the Marlin project, but am really smitten with the torpedo case (white dial, steel bezel) and the cushion design looks like it would be better for smaller wrists.. My wrist is 6.75 and flat, and I can comfortably wear a Seiko SBDX001, a PO 2500, a Halios Laguna for comparison. Any comments would be greatly appreciated, or even if some of you wouldn't mind sharing your wrist sizes so I can judge the photos. I know comfort and wearability is an individual preference, but I'm curious about any comments from current owners. Thanks!


I would say it wears similar to the ch6 but not as thick/tall. On the bracelet the torpedo has some weight. IMO the Dive case wears the smallest of the Orca lineup and remains my personal fav case design.

Here is a side by side with the dive. My wrist is 7.25"


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sweet New DLC Stealthy Mono2 in the house.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Holy smokes!! The h20 strap is too short for you ?? You've got some big wrists !!
> 
> I thought for sure Clemens straps could cover all wrists ! Are you from krypton ? Son of jorell?


No not from Krypton - from Bavaria ;-)

Yes, wrist is 22,5 cm and the H2O Straps are in the second hole. Then the strap end is not proper in the keeper and this i don´t like at all. So i need alternatives...

Here a Kalmar 2 white dial with a vintage black leather strap combined with orange stitching in 145-95mm


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Sweet New DLC Stealthy Mono2 in the house.


Wrist shots please !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Honestly I´m not sure the watch could be ready before XMAS as I have many orders in front. I´m currently in preparation of the H2O KALMAR 2 MOKUME GANE, which will be send from 07.12.2015 and also all current ORCA orders will be send before XMAS too. At least that´s my plan for now.


Sounds good to me...as i am waiting for Orcas, MG, Kalmars....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My personal favorite case, especially in stealth mode the DLC H2O Ocra Torpedo!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Wrist shots please !


Im not very coordinated when it comes to holding a camera and shooting my wrist...


----------



## KatieB17 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks very much Danny, that's helpful.



Danny T said:


> I would say it wears similar to the ch6 but not as thick/tall. On the bracelet the torpedo has some weight. IMO the Dive case wears the smallest of the Orca lineup and remains my personal fav case design.
> 
> Here is a side by side with the dive. My wrist is 7.25"


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Torpedo brothers unite !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The DLC family


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> No not from Krypton - from Bavaria ;-)
> 
> Yes, wrist is 22,5 cm and the H2O Straps are in the second hole. Then the strap end is not proper in the keeper and this i don´t like at all. So i need alternatives...
> 
> ...


Bavaria - Bergkaese, Leberkaes, Weisswurst, ohja, Eisbein und Sauerkraut. Lang, lang ists her. Stop dreaming, back to reality....hungry, where are my instant noodleso|


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Im not very coordinated when it comes to holding a camera and shooting my wrist...


Strange. The Mono actually seems to make the watch look smaller on your wrist.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully we see a few more pictures of this Rainbow style watch after its reached its final destination



H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I was ready to have a car crash this morning... Looking too much at my beautiful Orca instead of the road 

I used to have all my life watch with black inlay bezel. But I have to admit that the metal inlay of the Orca is simply amazing, no to say hypnotic... I like to see its metallic iridescence...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My wife's says this one is so different and is her favorite, I think she may be right.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi dear Ken: tell your wife that I totally agree with her, she has good taste  The new mono 2 case is so modern design, so avant-grade, so smooth in its shapes and curves I want to say. It is a "must have" in the Orca collection. I have ordered it too, just patiently waiting for it 

But Ken, let me tell you that the picture you did is magnificent, and then combo you did with this nice black H2O strap white stitching is perfect! It looks like in excellent balance / harmony with the black / white of the beautiful GMT Orca dial. I think you and Danny are the big H2O watch photographer experts; I really need to improve my pictures  I am sometimes getting nuts with the crystal reflection...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hi dear Ken: tell your wife that I totally agree with her, she has good taste  The new mono 2 case is so modern design, so avant-grade, so smooth in its shapes and curves I want to say. It is a "must have" in the Orca collection. I have ordered it too, just patiently waiting for it
> 
> But Ken, let me tell you that the picture you did is magnificent, and then combo you did with this nice black H2O strap white stitching is perfect! It looks like in excellent balance / harmony with the black / white of the beautiful GMT Orca dial. I think you and Danny are the big H2O watch photographer experts; I really need to improve my pictures  I am sometimes getting nuts with the crystal reflection...


Thank you Rafy, I will tell her. The Mono 2 is also very comfortable to wear, and really great to look at. The hooded lugs make the strap set in, and drape over your wrist for a super nice fit. I'm sure it's a case that will gain popularity and Definately agree its a "must have". 
Your pictures look fine IMO, you will improve I'm sure.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> My wife's says this one is so different and is her favorite, I think she may be right.


 I have on order the the very same s/s version, but holy crap that DLC is stunning!!! OMG I WANT ONE, DAMD!!!! LOL


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

I have to agree. I've had my DLC Orca dive for a couple months now. Banged the crap out of it a few times. DLC is still perfect. By the way, the orange Isofrane was made for this watch.

Have a great Thanksgiving gentlemen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ianacr said:


> I have on order the the very same s/s version, but holy crap that DLC is stunning!!! OMG I WANT ONE, DAMD!!!! LOL


Excellent choice, and yeah it's awesome.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


Showing us stuff like that is. not even remotely fair if we can't buy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe this is the first Dive case in DLC I've seen with the Ceramic Bezel. That looks really nice.
Can you post some more pics please! I'm trying to decide between the upcoming Kalmar and the DLC Dive.



bigdocmak said:


> I have to agree. I've had my DLC Orca dive for a couple months now. Banged the crap out of it a few times. DLC is still perfect. By the way, the orange Isofrane was made for this watch.
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving gentlemen!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

CJN said:


> I believe this is the first Dive case in DLC I've seen with the Ceramic Bezel. That looks really nice.
> Can you post some more pics please! I'm trying to decide between the upcoming Kalmar and the DLC Dive.


My dive case above also has the ceramic inlay. Ceramic looks even better than the sapphire on the DLC.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Hot, diggidy, dawg. What great looking H20's.
And a gray dial to boot. Wish I'd find one under
our Christmas tree next month!

X traindriver Art


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Have a great Holiday


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Definitely the jewel of my collection

Turbine bezel

Ceramic black inclining inlay

6.7 mm Domed crystal.

Looks even better on the bracelet. The polished sections flow with the inclining ceramic bezel. Just a beautiful watch.

Have a great day gentlemen.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys have beautiful watches. Is there an English language website for this company?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The page is available in English and German. Just choose your language on top right side.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I LOVE THIS COMBO!!, wow. looks great and I can see why it's the jewel of your collection!



bigdocmak said:


> Definitely the jewel of my collection
> 
> Turbine bezel
> 
> ...


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Very,very nice


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I went to the beach this morning with my Orca, but impossible to dive: too many beautiful women posing for top-modeling pictures. So I admired the show 

I had to return in the afternoon to finally dive: and I took my "beast" Kalmar 2 OT 8K with me too 

I love these 2 models


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Clemens


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Happy Birthday Clemens


This is true? If so - alles Gute zum GeburtstagClemens! Hope it's a great one my friend!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks robbf213 and CJN. 

My other favorite combos are with the DLC bracelet obviously and on SNPR cork strap with stamped DLC buckle. 

Keep eyeing that Torpedo DLC case Ken. Very nice! 

Happy birthday Clemons as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Rafy1, which bezel is that with the white dial dive case? I'm still debating on whether to look for a dress case or a dive case, but also think something different vs the usual black sapphire or ceramic would be cool...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Rafy1, which bezel is that with the white dial dive case? I'm still debating on whether to look for a dress case or a dive case, but also think something different vs the usual black sapphire or ceramic would be cool...


Turbine bezel with White ceramic flat 15sec inlay


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Danny,

Thanks buddy... I have a white dial module coming in.. besides putting it in my new Torpedo, I like the look of the white ceramic and turbine bezel- just not sure if it would look better on the dress or dive case.. what do you think?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Barry.g said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Thanks buddy... I have a white dial module coming in.. besides putting it in my new Torpedo, I like the look of the white ceramic and turbine bezel- just not sure if it would look better on the dress or dive case.. what do you think?


The turbine bezel works well on both cases. My choice for the white ceramic inlay is the dive case as it is an overall more sport/tool look design.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man oh man, I have to say that my rios sailcloth looks absolutely killer on the DLC dive with GMT dial module and ceramic bezel insert !!

Enjoy


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Living the Dream 


rafy1 said:


> I went to the beach this morning with my Orca, but impossible to dive: too many beautiful women posing for top-modeling pictures. So I admired the show
> 
> I had to return in the afternoon to finally dive: and I took my "beast" Kalmar 2 OT 8K with me too
> 
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your birthday wishes.  

Danny, your RIOS strap is looking awesome. Have to get one too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> This is true? If so - alles Gute zum GeburtstagClemens! Hope it's a great one my friend!


Obviously it's true


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for all your birthday wishes.
> 
> Your Welcome, I guess some thought it was a joke


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Man oh man, I have to say that my rios sailcloth looks absolutely killer on the DLC dive with GMT dial module and ceramic bezel insert !!
> 
> Enjoy


Didnt even notice the strap Lol
I was looking at that Bezel, Looks good.


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Also from my side, best birthday wishes


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Here she is on the DLC bracelet. Gorgeous, right?

Never been a bracelet guy until I put this one for the first time. Just a complete watch.

Happy Saturday gents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I`m liking the inclining Inlays more and more


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The ultimate DLC combo.

-DLC case and DLC GMT dial module

-Ceramic bezel

-Carbon fibre buckle (from Maddog Straps)

-Sailcloth strap (RIOS1931 'Just' model)

Oh baby !!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Agree with you Danny. The perfect DLC combo!!!

Your pictures are top class man!!! I was wondering myself if you have purchased or built a professional photo lab for your house, because your pictures are really super quality.

Nice carbon buckle too, I like it


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> The ultimate DLC combo.
> 
> -DLC case and DLC GMT dial module
> 
> ...


The movement looks pretty nice too. Upgraded?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

It`s the GMT / ETA 2893-2 movement



Will_f said:


> The movement looks pretty nice too. Upgraded?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> It`s the GMT / ETA 2893-2 movement


I clearly need the GMT then. I've been thinking I need to add a GMT module and this is like extra frosting on the cake.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes, same to me Will. This "_decorated_" ETA 2893-2 movement is very beautiful. I like all these small details which is bringing more originality, charm, and of course value to the watch. Yes this Orca GMT is a need to have; as soon I got some cash: I am thinking to order it too


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The ultimate DLC combo.
> 
> -DLC case and DLC GMT dial module
> 
> ...


I'm wishing I went with the GMT version now. Dang it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.stofko (Oct 8, 2015)

excellent thread. thanks to everybody for posting their pictures. I wonder what is the weight on Orcas. could somebody do measurement please? excluding bracelet or strap... I'm waiting for mine with 6,7 mm crystal and inclining bezel so I'd like to know how it compares to my other watch. thank you.

Peter


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Found a DLC Helberg mesh laying around and wanted to try the Mono 2 on a Bracelet so this is it.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The mono 2 looks good on the each Ken 

Very omega-ish


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Ken, you got more shots of the Mono from the side.
Basically some different angled shots? I haven't seen too many posts of it yet.
If you don't mind


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> Hey Ken, you got more shots of the Mono from the side.
> Basically some different angled shots? I haven't seen too many posts of it yet.
> If you don't mind


Ok, will work on those and post ASAP


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks ken, a little eye candy is always a welome treat with your photo skills😃


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Heres the Mono 2 DLC to get you started .


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there any way to order the Dlc mono 2 case with a stainless steel inner module on leather as a complete watch ? ( On the site can only order complete steel or complete Dlc watch as far as I can see , or separate module and separate case - which seems to cost more than a complete watch on a leather strap ) . As the pics of the Dlc case with steel crown by Mekenical look superb !


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a really comfortable combi, this watch is so sweet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Is there any way to order the Dlc mono 2 case with a stainless steel inner module on leather as a complete watch ? ( On the site can only order complete steel or complete Dlc watch as far as I can see , or separate module and separate case - which seems to cost more than a complete watch on a leather strap ) . As the pics of the Dlc case with steel crown by Mekenical look superb !


send Clemens an email to confirm. I think you could just order the DLC watch and in the special notes section when you checkout make sure you request the SS dial module.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet pics Ken, thank you!
I heart is still throbbing for another dive case..
This time I´m not sure which way I´m going, Kalmar or DLC orca...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Danny T said:


> send Clemens an email to confirm. I think you could just order the DLC watch and in the special notes section when you checkout make sure you request the SS dial module.


Thanks Danny , I know Clemens is very busy at the moment ( have sent a couple of emails with no reply as of yet about a couple of things ) so thought would try asking in this thread !

What I want is the steel GMT module and the Dlc mono 2 case as a watch on leather ( plan being when funds allow a steel torpedo case / bracelet plus maybe a vintage steel case as well , hence wanting the steel module ).


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Thanks Danny , I know Clemens is very busy at the moment ( have sent a couple of emails with no reply as of yet about a couple of things ) so thought would try asking in this thread !
> 
> What I want is the steel GMT module and the Dlc mono 2 case as a watch on leather ( plan being when funds allow a steel torpedo case / bracelet plus maybe a vintage steel case as well , hence wanting the steel module ).


understandable. I do know he reads the special notes on all his orders. As long as you detail it there you should be ok.

Danny


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN said:


> Sweet pics Ken, thank you!
> I heart is still throbbing for another dive case..
> This time I´m not sure which way I´m going, Kalmar or DLC orca...


Thank you! Tough choice I'd go Kalmar especially with the new dial that's sure to be really great.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

CJN said:


> Sweet pics Ken, thank you!
> I heart is still throbbing for another dive case..
> This time I´m not sure which way I´m going, Kalmar or DLC orca...


I would do both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca + black Kalmar on 3 carbon-kevlar golf clubs.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic dive this morning!! The sea water was crystal clear like my pure Orca sapphire 

By the way, we really fell the global warming here, 4th of December: sea water temperature +22 degrees Celsius, and the air above 30 degrees. My 5mm and 7mm diving suits are in my garage: still unused for 2 years now...

Coming back home, my wife is telling me: "Let's go the beach with the kids for pick-nick and relaxing with some cold drinks". Looking at my H2O watches: "Yeah, yeah..." let's go again to the sea... So, to not make them jealous, on the right wrist: White Orca Dive case with bracelet; and left wrist: Kalmar 2 OT 8K on nice H2O red strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the White Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Even small fishes are attracted by the white Orca


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Fantastic dive this morning!! The sea water was crystal clear like my pure Orca sapphire
> 
> By the way, we really fell the global warming here, 4th of December: sea water temperature +22 degrees Celsius, and the air above 30 degrees. My 5mm and 7mm diving suits are in my garage: still unused for 2 years now...
> 
> ...


One on each wrist!! Haha that's awesome Rafy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Landed yesterday, DLC Dive GMT


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Coming back home, my wife is telling me: "Let's go the beach with the kids for pick-nick and relaxing with some cold drinks". Looking at my H2O watches: "Yeah, yeah..." let's go again to the sea... So, to not make them jealous, on the right wrist: White Orca Dive case with bracelet; and left wrist: Kalmar 2 OT 8K on nice H2O red strap.
> 
> View attachment 6207961


I see I'm not the only one who sometimes wears two watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 - this pictures should be forbidden...sun, beach, clear water and 2 H2O watches - arrrgh

and here in middle europe, grey, 4°C, light rain...thanks a lot!


----------



## tomtom91 (Mar 10, 2015)

Whats the usual processing time for an Orca? I hit 8 weeks since order the Friday that has just passed and haven't heard anything. 
It might seem premature but I want my Orca!


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

tomtom91 said:


> Whats the usual processing time for an Orca? I hit 8 weeks since order the Friday that has just passed and haven't heard anything.
> It might seem premature but I want my Orca!


Mine took a little over 8 weeks. Shouldn't be that much longer. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All Orcas ordered are currently assembled by my watchmaker. We have just finished the asembly of the H2O KALMAR 2 Mokume Gane and I´m expecting the ORCAS to return by the end of this week. It´s quite busy before XMAS, but I will ship them asap.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

World class killer whale! It's back in black..Isofrane that is.






I spend a lot of time on these photos don't tell me you don't like them...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

They are very nicely done! Pictures are what feeds the hungry Thread, and participation from people like you is very much appreciated
Only down fall is that wonderful pictures like the one above, tends to make me re-evaluate my collection - like you Mekanical, Demo, the Brice Flipper (no offense Brice) and Danny, you guys are trouble for 
my modest collection and my ever so wonderfully temperamental wife


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

My pics, from last year in Japan


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today i would like to show you my Orca Dress DLC with sandwich dial and olive green rubber.
I named her "hunting Orca" due to the color combination.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the sandwich dial! Looking back I should have chosen that dial
DLC is super sweet too!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Some pretty awesome photographers in this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Hunter Orca looks great grama73, Thanks Will_f, CJN I agree pics help and especially by those mentioned.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's another world class design from Clemens and his engineer, Mono 2 DLC, today is bright so I dubbed this one "shadow red" from the sun warming the body.  hope you like them also.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really nice looking Orca Mono 2 in wonderfull pictures!

The combination Mono2 DLC and Dial 5 is great - die orange hand is the only color point and due to this very impressive!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Hunter Orca looks great grama73, Thanks Will_f, CJN I agree pics help and especially by those mentioned.


Thanks a lot - pics can give you a more personal view on the watches, beside the high gloss magazine and producer pics.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I need my GMT!!!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I need my GMT!!!


Got on the website to order a GMT inner case and couldn't find it. What am I missing?

Will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Will_f said:


> Got on the website to order a GMT inner case and couldn't find it. What am I missing?
> 
> Will
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should get you there, for SS
H2O ORCA INNENGEHÄUSE - H2O ORCA - H2O

Here for DLC inner case
H2O ORCA DLC INNENGEHÄUSE - H2O ORCA - H2O

Hope it helps
John


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> This should get you there, for SS
> H2O ORCA INNENGEHÄUSE - H2O ORCA - H2O
> 
> Here for DLC inner case
> ...


Much thanks. Must have just missed it in the dial selection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Let's take the boat, my Dive Orca, and full speed into the blue...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Passing the Atlantis hotel on The Palm Dubai.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Passing the Burj Al Arab 7 stars hotel...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Getting ready for a dive...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Me too...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Drying session... Coming back home


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

What to do tomorrow? Let's try another diving spot...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Getting ready for a dive...
> 
> View attachment 6274034


Matching your rig, haha awesome Rafy


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

What a life, rafy. You are a lucky man


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Torpedo on Isofrane Is the best, if you don't have one get it.


----------



## Scottrel986 (Nov 11, 2015)

Finally received my DLC Orca GMT, great looking watch with a quality feel to it. 

The GMT hand does seem to have lost sync a couple of times though, has anyone come across this before?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Getting ready for a dive...
> 
> View attachment 6274034


You've inspired me Rafy so I went to the beach today and took a picture with my Orca too.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahahahaha. That's absolutely hilarious Will_f

Hahahah.

Though I love the weather you are in and would really want to be there now. 
As they say 'the grass is always greener on the other side.' In the case of this comment ' the snow is always whiter on the other side'.

www.the


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Oh my God... Very nice pictures Will!!! I like it 

I will show them to my daughter, she is 8, born in Canada like her mom, and then moved to Dubai. And she has never seen the snow... By the way I reminds me I am missing the rain, I think it is 2 years now I have not seen any rains in Dubai 

Will, you and me we putting our Orca to the extreme conditions  For me +50 Celsius degrees during summer; and you during winter time, I believe it goes below zero in your place, right?

Cheers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Torpedo looks great!


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Oh my God... Very nice pictures Will!!! I like it
> 
> I will show them to my daughter, she is 8, born in Canada like her mom, and then moved to Dubai. And she has never seen the snow... By the way I reminds me I am missing the rain, I think it is 2 years now I have not seen any rains in Dubai
> 
> ...


Where I live it doesn't get too cold. Maybe -30 Celsius. I do a fair amount of travel to more remote places and it can be -50 C on occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Will_f said:


> You've inspired me Rafy so I went to the beach today and took a picture with my Orca too.


Awesome idea! 
What shows us you can wear a H2O watch on nearly every climate...


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Will_f said:


> Where I live it doesn't get too cold. Maybe -30 Celsius. I do a fair amount of travel to more remote places and it can be -50 C on occasion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-30!!!!!! Where I live, in the mountains of North Thailand, they declare it a disaster zone, if the temperature drops below +15 Celsius for more than 3 consecutive days and hand out blankets to the locals.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful day for a special Orca Vintage


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Just curious...does anyone have any pics of an inner DLC in an outer SS case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Beautiful day for a special Orca Vintage


This watch I would do anything absolutely anything to have.

Clemens please make something like this. Please. Or tell me how I can get one. Man this is such a gorgeous looking watch. Really sexy.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafy1,

Since you are in Dubai and I am in Bahrain. You and I should meet up sometime soon for a couple wrist shots with our H2O.

Either when you come over to Bahrain or when I come to Dubai. That would be amazing.

If you ever planning to come to Bahrain, I would love to host you mate.

www.the


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

And I will visit you both soon!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hello dear Asrar,

You were reading in my mind... I wanted to propose you the same  You are so lucky to make your passion, your work. I passed a lot of time on your website long time back looking for strong solid German watches  then I discover H2O, and my dreams came through... Your shop seems amazing I want to visit it, but if you want to visit Dubai please welcome.

I will love to met you for couple of wrist shots and discussion with a watch passionate like you.

I am quite busy by the job until the end of the year. But for next year, we plan that for sure.

Warm regards Asrar,

Rafy.

PS: To all H2O lovers and friends, if one day you are passing via Dubai or coming for vacation here; please do not hesitate contact me; I will take care about you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> And I will visit you both soon!


Yeeaah...

So in that case: I will organize special VIP party guys


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> PS: To all H2O lovers and friends, if one day you are passing via Dubai or coming for vacation here; please do not hesitate contact me; I will take care about you


I've always wanted to visit Dubai. When I do I'll definitely say hello if you are available. +50c might be a little hot for me but life is an adventure and I have never experienced hotter than +40c

If you make it to AK let me know and I'll take you where the tourists don't go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dubai is +40 / +50 only during July and August, rest of the time it is always +30 and now with the climate change: you can swim & dive without diving suit almost all the year; a lot of sportsmen are coming to Dubai during the cold season in Europe / North America for sports, it is quite popular. I am personally doing a jogging or walking along the beach in the evening after the job time to time, it is a good complementary sport with my diving / free diving activities I do; jogging then jumping into the water when I am sweating to much, an running again; always my H2O watch with me of course  I have to admit that for that Dubai weather is ideal condition.

But today I let my Orca in her safe box, I did the first running with my new K2 MG, it was fantastic!! After a good dinner I was in a so super good mood, I could have run all the night  I have done 10KM, in 1h plus... OK it is a bit slow and old... plus I admit: I was watching about my beautiful H2O watch all the time (LoL).

View attachment 6318010


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like a super plan guys.

So when Clemens is coming we will come over to Dubai for a couple days or so. Sounds perfect.

And if anyone else is coming to Dubai that will be super cool, I can come over to Dubai anytime it's only an hour away from me.

Rafy, my man, thank you so much for the compliments. As long as you have the watches you love I have no complains at all. I love watches. All brands and every brand. Thank you so much for your kind words and I will always be more than happy to meet you and discuss watches and everything. It's a deep passion for all of us here.

An H2O GTG. Oh man I can go anywhere in the world for that.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am thinking of the Tungum. What do you guys suggest ?

www.the


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> I am thinking of the Tungum. What do you guys suggest ?
> 
> www.the


From what I know of Tungum its a pretty cool material. It's a type of bronze with superior corrosion resistance, it's hardenable, and it looks like gold. In other words, it's a great material for a dive watch and it will look like a massive chunk of gold on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mallanim (Jul 5, 2015)

some lovely watches here!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> And I will visit you both soon!


Perfect business trip on its way


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely love this face combo! I would love to order one, but the black/silver bezel inlay seems to be no longer available, (at least that what I was very rudely told when I enquired about it).


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Niterunner said:


> Absolutely love this face combo! I would love to order one, but the black/silver bezel inlay seems to be no longer available, (at least that what I was very rudely told when I enquired about it).


I doubt he meant it in a rude manner, but if your talking about the SS bezel with black painted markers yes it's sold out.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Clemens is there anyway that rose gold watch can be made again or on a special order.

I am sorry if I have asked this before.

I just can't get it out of the want system.

And I am really warming up towards a DLC Orca vintage with minimalistic bezel and a Tungum Mono.

If a Tungum bracelet can be made or ordered I will buy it NOW.

www.the


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Here time flies understand,


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


Wow mekenical, your photos are just stunning, I feel like I'm browsing a glossy magazine. lol


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Clemens is there anyway that rose gold watch can be made again or on a special order.
> 
> I am sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> ...


I,m the same has you, I,d be up for a DLC rose gold!!!!!!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ianacr said:


> Wow mekenical, your photos are just stunning, I feel like I'm browsing a glossy magazine. lol


Wow! Thanks very much.


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been searching for the perfect GMT diver for years and finally think I've found it.
Went through this entire thread and found only a few examples of the GMT face, so I suppose it stands to reason there is only one face configuration for GMT. I'm trying to decide between SS or black sapphire bezel inlay; the white numerals on SS seem a bit busy with all the big lume of this face, but then black on black is the opposite issue.

I have seen a few nice shots of black on black GMT, but only Thai_John posted a photo of white SS on GMT, (albeit with a monster bug dominating the shot), anyone have a nice white SS on GMT to share?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Clemens is there anyway that rose gold watch can be made again or on a special order.
> 
> I am sorry if I have asked this before.
> 
> ...


I could think about a special production in January / February 2016, but this requires are certain number of orders for this model upfront as I have to book a complete DLC coating chamber for this special version. The price will be the same as the black DLC coated ORCAS. I will think about how this could be organized.

A Tungum bracelet could not been made as I´m basically running out of Tungum material and as the Tungum is developing slowly Patina I´m not sure this is perfect for the skin.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeeeee Haaaaaa Incoming ORCA'S Just got my Fedex notice.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Tungum on order. Done deal.

The man is running out of Tungum. I am not taking chances with that material. Need it got it.

As Mr. Perkins says "those who hesitate are lost."

www.the


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I got my UPS tracking today...so it should work before x-mas.
Estimated Tuesday 
Thanks a lot Clemens!

I will see what is in there....i ordered a Mono case additionally a few days later - therefore i didn't get an invoice but the other ordered Orcas


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry to bug you guys, but does anyone have a nice photo of the black face with SS/white marker; even better if its the GMT face and metal bracelet. Thanks so much, looking forward to one of these fine timepieces, (so many options).


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats to you guys getting tracking numbers!! Still waiting here 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca Mono 2 GMT going out to play with its new friend!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

If your praying for a blizzard go to Dairy Queen, I'll take a green Christmas.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonderful pics of the orcas out there!
Hoping to get my GMT till tuesday 12/23/2015


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's an Orca infestation !! It's mating season lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks a lot for the nice picture Danny 

I like this type of H2O watches group family 

Nice straps too Danny. I very like all the H2O straps, but I think I need like you to get some exotic fancy straps to dress my Orcas  What is the Black / Yellow strap?

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The black and yellow strap is called the 'coloured core series' from a good friend of mine at Helmut Atelier

http://www.helmutwatches.com

I have a few of his straps and they are really nice. Top grain leathers and right out of the box they feel like they've been worn for months that's how soft and flexible they are. Bunch of the photos on his page are from yours truly. And the Orca dive also makes an appearance there also 

Check this strap out he just made me ! Can't wait to get it !! The craftsmanship is extraordinary


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

bigdocmak said:


> Just curious...does anyone have any pics of an inner DLC in an outer SS case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finally found the pics I have with the DLC dial module in a SS case. IMO not as good as a SS dial module in a DLC case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, all us H2O folks need to go to this thread to vote for our favorite micro. Think we need a minimum number of H2O votes to get in the ballot. Vote early and vote often! Go for it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/best-new-watch-2015-vote-now-2686777.html


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

My Mono 2 GMT is on my wrist and stunning. Thanks Clemens, its a beauty. Also thanks for the goodies 
A quick iPhone pic but I will post loads of pics soon of my H2O/Helberg family, when I have chance to sort out the mayhem of Christmas LOL, That includes the mighty MG!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ianacr said:


> View attachment 6390033
> My Mono 2 GMT is on my wrist and stunning. Thanks Clemens, its a beauty. Also thanks for the goodies
> A quick iPhone pic but I will post loads of pics soon of my H2O/Helberg family, when I have chance to sort out the mayhem of Christmas LOL, That includes the mighty MG!


That looks excellent in SS! More pics please. Congrats!

Danny


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome picture...
my Torpedo GMT should arrive tomorrow...with an other Orca...let´s see what Santa or UPS is delivering


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I will try to get more photos soon Danny,like you mention a while back the 2893-2 is a cracker. All a little cahotic at the mo, but only a few more days and I will have full access to the MG also!!!!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Awesome picture...
> my Torpedo GMT should arrive tomorrow...with an other Orca...let´s see what Santa or UPS is delivering


Nice.!

I am suppose to get it by Christmas but no shipping notification yet....... but he said they would be delivered, ive no reason not to trust him

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just checked it - my Orcas are about 60km away and should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I finally found the pics I have with the DLC dial module in a SS case. IMO not as good as a SS dial module in a DLC case.


Thanks for the pics. I agree, the SS in the DLC does look slick....but the opposite does look nice. Definitely a much cheaper way to get two watches out of one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I love mine









I miss this white 1 but I traded it for ^^^


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So I was fooling around with straps tonight and put together this combo for the Torpedo. Let's call this one 'Grey Matter' 

Malio Frassino strap on the Orca Torpedo.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top notch Danny!!

You're the best man


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good trade. Dive case looks killer on that bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Santa Clemens hold his promised and has delivered me my new Orcas perfectly in time before Christmas 

The Mono 2 is very futurist design, it looks like coming from space or deep ocean. Being a fan of science fiction: the 2 holes in front and back of the case remind me the "Photon Torpedo" tubes of the Star Trek "Enterprise" spaceship  The Mono 1 is very nice too. I love more and more the minimalist Mono case. Both are super comfortable to wear.

The Mono 2 case touch is like a cold deep space metal.

A small comment on the new Torpedo case, it has a sea turtle shape which make the watch super stable and comfortable on the wrist. Its only default is the 2 lung spring pins: I hate it! I hate it! I prefer much more the classic H2O lug screws system. But as it is coming from Clemens/H2O I started: To like it! To lie ti!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Mono 1 is very nice, I used a new super strap from H2O Dark red, with white dial. it matches very nicely.

The Mono 1 looks like less high / big than the Mono 2; but when you put the both cases side by side, they are having always similar dimensions.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rafy has gone on a major shopping spree lately 

You've built up the h20 collection in record time !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mono 2 is top class!! One of my favorite Orca case after the Dive & Dress cases.

I used a very nice grey H2O strap that I purchased previously from Clemens, it matches well with the Grey dial and the brushed metal case.

And even for my small wrist size, it is perfect.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The new torpedo is amazingly comfortable, you do not fell the watch on your wrist.

But: I do not recommend to order it like mine below picture: black dial with black hour & second handsets, the reasons are: It makes the hour handset smaller, secondly you hardly see the second handset; also for blind guys like me it is a bit less readable.

In fact I did mistake while ordering my Orcas, always late in the evening, and rushing too much... . The black hour & second handsets should had been for my grey dial; and the chrome hour & second and orange minutes for my torpedo. To get the best reading.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think Clemens start to know me very well, he gave me a super nice number, I was not expected at all....

I fell like "James Bond Rafy" now in Dubai, going with my beautiful Orca hunting / fishing the blonde's and brunet's with short bikini on the beach (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Rafy has gone on a major shopping spree lately
> 
> You've built up the h20 collection in record time !


Thanks Danny, but I am far to compete with your big collection my friend 

I will tell you my secrete Danny: I have a deal with my wife: each time I am buying a H2O watch for me. I have to purchase her a super expensive bag or top class shoes, etc...

So indeed: she is pushing me to buy even more from Clemens


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Santa Clemens hold his promised and has delivered me my new Orcas perfectly in time before Christmas


Congratulations guys, very nice.

After some emails, the response from "Santa clemens" to his promise to deliver mine on time was a very terse, you'll get it when I ship it, after the holiday. Not even a sorry man, or anything nice. The guy makes nice watches and I won't speak poorly, because I really don't know him that well, but it's clear once funds are received there is a clear pecking order and not all customers or customer service really matters.. Getting folks ramped up for pre-orders is an important aspect of his business model, but so should take care of those that have ordered. I. Just. Don't. Get. It.

Excuse the mild venting, he seems to take good care of you guys, I'm just pissed off the way I was handled here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Last comment regarding he Mono 1 and Mono 2:

With a flat sapphire crystal it is gorgeous. 

With a 2mm domed sapphire crystal it is gorgeous. 

With a 4mm domed sapphire crystal it is gorgeous.

And with the 6.7mm domed sapphire crystal it is gorgeous.

In all the cases the Mono cases are winners


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hello dear dpelle,

I understand your frustration. I am not defending him, maybe a little bit  But believe it or not: I am, we are all waiting lonnnnnng too  And it is not only Clemens / H2O who is having long delivery. I ordered my first customized straps the 5th of July, and just received 50% of the delivery  I have to wait 2 more months for the rest... It is super hard believe me, especially leaving in Dubai when you get things done in less than a second 

Saying that I told to myself that exclusive and high quality products that I am getting while buying Web on-line are rare, customized and super good prices  So the waiting part is part of the game, like paying 500 USD extra in cash to the local customs officer  If I am not mistaken Clemens is running the all H2O on his own; I proposed him several times to send him 10 or 20 cheap labors from Dubai to help me to boost all (LoL). But the quality will not be there, and cost x2. Also I respect the choice of Clemens.

I am sure he did not forget you, and I wish you to get your gem soon. We are all in the same boat! 

Cheers.

Rafy.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Hello dear dpelle,
> 
> I understand your frustration. I am not defending him, maybe a little bit  But believe it or not: I am, we are all waiting lonnnnnng too  And it is not only Clemens / H2O who is having long delivery. I ordered my first customized straps the 5th of July, and just received 50% of the delivery  I have to wait 2 more months for the rest... It is super hard believe me, especially leaving in Dubai when you get things done in less than a second
> 
> ...


Dear Rafy1,

Thanks much for the message, friend. And please don't let my frustrating bring you guys down, your pictures are inspired, man.!!

The waiting is not the issue, the necessity of patience in impatient times is continually a lesson . Getting it here by Christmas was more so my wife wasn't so dissapointed.

Clemens seems like a very nice person. He makes superb watches. His attention to detail is just awesome. And the final product is magnificent, I'm sure.

However, in a business model that is built on reputation it seems the communication is lacking. Maybe he feels like he has all the support he needs, maybe he is overwhelmed by the orders, I don't know. I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt. After telling my wife 3 weeks ago it will definitely be here by Christmas and then in her followup emails completely ignoring her, than ignoring mine, that finally emailing me back after I make a little fuss, at best, is left wanting. I don't get bent out of shape easily, a few days before the holidays a few after, no big deal, but the promising something and then once you realize you can't make good, own up to it, send an email, for peat sake, return an email, act like you care that I ordered a watch and you can't make good on is arrival and I assure you my return business is more about the service than anything else and I will have a lot of return business. A watch is more appreciated when the seller treats you well!! I've worked 80 hours a week for the last decade of my life, with no hope of slowing down anytime soon, I get being busy....

At the end of the day, it's the holidays and it's just a watch, as engrossing and addictive as this damned hobby is, I try to keep some perspective! There is a lot of gratitude I have for life, there is too much good stuff around to be unhappy over something like this, especially this time of year!!!

Keep up posting the awesome shots, I am more jealous of your location than I can voice out load or with the written word. But there may be a chance I can do some work in dubai in the future, it depends on how my next year goes.!

Happy Holidays everyone!!!!!

Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes, come with your wife to visit Dubai if you can Dominic, any time of the year is OK: 365 days of Sun here and blue water, the H2O watches love it 

And please contact me before you come, I will organize something 

Rafy.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

dpelle said:


> Dear Rafy1,
> 
> Thanks much for the message, friend. And please don't let my frustrating bring you guys down, your pictures are inspired, man.!!
> 
> ...


That was very well put Dominic, I whole heartedly agree with Rafty about us all sometime having to wait that bit longer!!! but in a way the anticipation just builds even more.
Your point on sometimes not getting replays to emails, is such a valid point.(And I really do understand that returning emails can seriously slow Clemens work flow) I was wondering if there could be some kind of really quick way of Clemens sending an automatic reply to simply say "Email read, & comments noted"
This would I bet suffice 90% of customers uncertainties!
One thing is for sure, I may have had to wait occasionally for a reply, but the watches always blow me away!!! ;-)
On a separate note, yeh I agree that the photos here are mind-blowing and with that in mind Ive got a mini 60x60 photo studio box coming for Xmas!!! See if I can get some similar pics, minus the crystal clear blue seascapes of Dubai of coarse. LOL

Have a great Christmas.

Ian


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope your Christmas is great!


----------



## peter.stofko (Oct 8, 2015)

finally


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Holy Crap that is nice!!! I love the radial pattern around the GMT numbers, I hadn't noticed that before, nice touch!!!

Merry Christmas, Ken !



mekenical said:


> Hope your Christmas is great!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

ianacr said:


> That was very well put Dominic, I whole heartedly agree with Rafty about us all sometime having to wait that bit longer!!! but in a way the anticipation just builds even more.
> Your point on sometimes not getting replays to emails, is such a valid point.(And I really do understand that returning emails can seriously slow Clemens work flow) I was wondering if there could be some kind of really quick way of Clemens sending an automatic reply to simply say "Email read, & comments noted"
> This would I bet suffice 90% of customers uncertainties!
> One thing is for sure, I may have had to wait occasionally for a reply, but the watches always blow me away!!! ;-)
> ...


Ian, thanks for the nice message, my friend. !

I agree with you and Rafy!

I really do enjoy the discussion!!!

Clemens seems like a good guy and folks do sure love his products!!! The point I get stuck on from a customer service standpoint, is you make assurances, then you go about ignoring them thereafter, it does inspire some ire when you are ignored (because of the continual notion of being swamped) but continually see updates for products due out the last quarter of 2016. So much effort in amping up the pre-order process and so much back-burning of the folks that have spent their money on you, is the feeling that you are left with. I don't know if that is a truth, but it does feel that way....but as I like to say "Offense is more often taken than given"!!!!

on one hand, like I said, overall he seems to treat his customers right, he certainly has a large following with many repeat customers. It can't be easy dealing with us watch fanatics all the time. On the other hand, I don't feel bad he is busy and his business is successful, I feel congratulatory. Please in turn feel grateful I have spent my money on you.

The damn horse is dead, Dominic, stop beating it!!!!!!

It is no matter, its all academic now.

Your guys pics are just freaking awesome, what a great looking watch and Ill be sure to post when mine arrives!!!!

ps. thanks for discussing, I know how annoying it is when people seem to grind an axe on an internet forum, I hope this seemed a little bit more unbiased than that.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Hope your Christmas is great!


Booming heck, your photos are fantastic!!!!!! lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ken, you pictures are piece are Art!

The clarity you manage to put into your pictures are amazing Ken.

I want to dive into that marvelous GMT dial  It attracts me the same as the ocean....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

dpelle said:


> Holy Crap that is nice!!! I love the radial pattern around the GMT numbers, I hadn't noticed that before, nice touch!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Ken !





ianacr said:


> Booming heck, your photos are fantastic!!!!!! lol





rafy1 said:


> Ken, you pictures are piece are Art!
> 
> The clarity you manage to put into your pictures are amazing Ken.
> 
> I want to dive into that marvelous GMT dial  It attracts me the same as the ocean....


Wow Thanks so much guys! Merry Christmas....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rafy come on bro you haven't ordered a GMT dial module yet ?? You're slowing down on me 

It's a must have with that beautifully decorated movement.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

My Orco Dive just went tactical!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My Orca dive strapped to a black Isofrane.


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

mekenical said:


> My Orca dive strapped to a black Isofrane.


Mekenical,

You are costing me some money! Just purchased a black Isofrane for my DLC orca dive. Merry Christmas to me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

bigdocmak said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > My Orca dive strapped to a black Isofrane.
> ...


Good Christmas present!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great photos Ken of the dive DLC. The orange glows and the black is rich and deep.

Nice and crisp too


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Great photos Ken of the dive DLC. The orange glows and the black is rich and deep.
> 
> Nice and crisp too


Appreciate the compliment thanks!


----------



## tomtom91 (Mar 10, 2015)

A quick snap of my new Orca. Arrived yesterday


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys I need a bit of help with ORCA.

1. Can i get one orca inner case and many or all the different orca outer cases to match with that inner case.

2. Is it better just getting separate watches all together.

I am a little confused. Some clarity on how you guys do it.

www.the


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

tomtom91 said:


> A quick snap of my new Orca. Arrived yesterday
> View attachment 6406273


Just received the very same Classic case in DLC with White ceramic inlay!!!!! Who knows what combinations I'll come up with for this beauty. lol


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> Guys I need a bit of help with ORCA.
> 
> 1. Can i get one orca inner case and many or all the different orca outer cases to match with that inner case.
> 
> ...


The Orca series really is a mix and match watch. You can buy each piece inner or outer to match your timeframe budget and personal taste.
I would say though, that if you go for complete watches with bracelets etc, it usually works out quite a bit cheaper!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some pictures of my recently arrived Orcas.

First the Torpedo GMT


















































Second the Vintage with black Dial 3 and Handset 2


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orange Isofrane on my Dive


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice pictures, grama73


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grama73 & Ken,

You are doing fantastic and beautiful pictures guys. I think the superb pictures of Danny, without forgetting Nigel's Macro, John and other... we need to collect all this pure "Art" and make an H2O book with glossy A4 pages 

Thanks a lot guys, I am enjoying everything


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bad day today: small waves... so no diving  Just going for body-board with the kids, my Orca Torpedo like it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I very like the bezel of the Torpedo case, very easy to manipulate even with wet hand.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

But guys, I confirm you: I hate the spring-bars  I took me 2h to fix the bracelet of my K2 (I should have purchased it with the watch; stupid cost saving from my part...).

I think I did not have the right tools maybe (LoL). I need to buy that spring bar tool urgently. I think one day I will get crazy and take the drill: to make two holes at the lugs and put screw bars


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Professional Divers at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe, some friends are joining


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some others friends coming.... I think it is time to get ready for this evening


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My wife got special connection with Santa, so my first customized straps arrived before the 24/12 midnight 

In fact, after I got my first H2O watch: K2 OT 8K, I wanted some waterproof lather, I am found in love with Clemens straps which are thick as I like, and super good prices and top quality, but not 100% water resistant to the sea salt water. Reference Google I learned that: stingray, shark, elephant, toad, Hippo, kangaroo, Ostrich leg: are strong and good sea water resistant. So crazy as I am: I decided to get all that  Getting advices from Danny straps expert pictures; plus I noticed that Clemens was doing previously good package for K2: I discovered Maddog; and I think it matches well with H2O: strong good quality, strong, thick 5mm, massive buckle ( I think I can hammer a shark with it). So did order first week on July, and finally just received a partial delivery, so it take time guys for good things 

These straps were planned for my one and only K2 OT 8K, but I think my Orca will not mind to test that 

The funny thing is: I ordered grey straps, without know that one day I will get Orca Mono 2, Dress, Dive, Mono, Torpedo, and the nice grey dial; So I think it will be good looking. And as I like he blue I got the blue stingray 

I like Carbon so Carbon buckle  Damascus Buckle too  and the new hi-tech buckles recommendation of Danny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Looking for something?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> ...
> I think I did not have the right tools maybe (LoL)...
> View attachment 6410657


WHY? seems to work rafy ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Some others friends coming.... I think it is time to get ready for this evening
> 
> View attachment 6410737


Holy crap Rafy !! You funded Ingomar's retirement I see ! LOL.

Those are some crazy straps and buckles. The new high tech is my favourite. Small and very cool looking. Not a fan of huge buckles personally. I cannot wait to see the rest of the straps coming from Maddog. Wow man. You have been on a major tear!

Look forward to seeing those straps mounted.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I changed the GMT Innercase from the Torpedo to the Dress case....
the custom vintage leather strap is double line stitched to put up the line and colour of the gmt hand


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73

Those pics and that combination are a work of art man. Classy stuff.

www.the


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent shots indeed, grama73. Also very nice leather strap


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

How do you explain all these lonely Forrest walks to your wife ? Or you just say, your looking for Santa?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys! Today I show my Custom Vintage Orca on Brown H2O leather.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice pictures Grama73 

Ken, we cannot compete with your pink one and only Orca. I did not find one person who is not in total love and admiration with it 

Merry Christmas to all the H2O fans!!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Super nice pictures Grama73
> 
> Ken, we cannot compete with your pink one and only Orca. I did not find one person who is not in total love and admiration with it
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the H2O fans!!!


Thanks man, Clemens is Of course... he's the real Santa Claus.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thai_John said:


> How do you explain all these lonely Forrest walks to your wife ? Or you just say, your looking for Santa?


no explanation, no excuses - i have a dog


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> no explanation, no excuses - i have a dog


Makes sense,









Wish you and the H2O family an Merry Christmas


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Merry Christmas guys! Today I show my Custom Vintage Orca on Brown H2O leather.


That strap is the perfect match, and rafy1 - you are right, we cannot compete.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some pictures from the Orca Torpedo, a Dial 4 grey Innercase and a custom Vintage black leatherstrap....
yes Thai_John - my dog likes walking a lot in the woods


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful pictures my friend!!

Grama73 you are a star 

I am going to print all that in A0 format with high glossy paper


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Finally, Santa brought me a super nice underwater camera


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Torpedo snorkeling today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

+28 degrees today in Dubai, but Santa is magic: some snow for my Orca Torpedo at -2m (far from its 2000m capability)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Helping making a "Snow Man" (LoL). My wife and daughter are from Toronto, so we had to respect Canadian custom on this Christmas day


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just testing the video mode 

It is my first video (recorded in 1080p 60fps Full HD). I will try to do better next time b-)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 6428898


Awesome pic Rafy - very cool, like a rising sun!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Just testing the video mode
> 
> It is my first video (recorded in 1080p 60fps Full HD). I will try to do better next time b-)


TORPEDO in the water!!!!!!!!!.....RUN FOR YOUR LIVES !!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Danny, what's the chance Clemens has some DLC buckles hidden in his larder?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I changed and here is the dial 3 Inner Case with the Handset 2 in a Orca Dress with Turbine bezel and the stingray strap.
It is quite hard to take pics, this version is very attractive to dust...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi dear Asrar,

I think my wife is crazy too like me: she offered me a lot of LV goodies for Christmas, and she managed to get a LV blue graphite damier belt with a unique "Carbon" buckle ultra light!! I love Carbon  She could not have told me that before God damned... I was waiting 3-4 months to receive my first LV strap from TheStrapSmith, I have to recontact Rob Montana to get the matching blue graphite LV strap to match it now 

But big problem man, not sure which H2O watch to match the nice Carbon buckle. I tried the Mono 2 that I very like with Maddog Carbon, it is not bad. I will check all Danny's & Ken's pictures for DLC suggestion  Or maybe I have to order something special from Clemens  A new Watch !!! (LoL).

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thai_John said:


> That strap is the perfect match, and rafy1 - you are right, we cannot compete.


Sweet! Thanks so much.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

By the way, it is now several months I am thinking to ask Clemens (just waiting when he will reduce his 80 hours of work per day to 60h): to make me a H20 SS buckle belt size 38mm  I am in totally love with the H20 buckle design. I would dream to have it on my belt with the nice H20 wave logo on front, it will be Top-Class I think  And matching with the H20 watches.

Maybe I am wrong, but to me It should be easy for Clemens to make that: just to add a simple coefficient multiplicative on the CNC of the current H20 buckle 

And of course my K2 MG will dream to have a H20 MG buckle 38mm matching too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca & Kalmar 2,


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafy,

Those LV pics are like a dream to many of us here man. That's top class stuff and really good long lasting products. 
Mr. Dashing you just got a dash more of dashing. Enjoy it and wear it well and in good health my friend. Waiting to see you in Dubai.

Now, if you are ever going to convince Clemens to do a belt buckle of The H2O design in any material and specially the MG I can assure you with total confidence there are many many here who will jump at it and Clemens might need to do it on preorder and a LE basis as there will surely be more demand than any supply he can guarantee. That's for sure. I am in for anything like that in any material. For even more than one piece per material.

You are not doing the right thing here Rafy. I am resisting and you are trying your best on sending me on a shopping spree. Top of the list is a few. Orcas in dress, classic, vintage and torpedo designs and some DLC and then another Kalmar too (a blue dial beauty).

I really don't know how and till when to resist this.

www.the


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks your support dear Asrar,

Yes H20 buckle will be awesome  I like fashion and my H20 are bringing the final extra touch, like the cherry on the top of the cake. Plus to be at the same time the super strong and high quality Professional Dive watch that I need for my diving.

Asrar, I got the same problem, I cannot "resist" too... Women and H2O watches: When I start -> I cannot stop  And I have a long list... (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Thanks your support dear Asrar,
> 
> Yes H20 buckle will be awesome  I like fashion and my H20 are bringing the final extra touch, like the cherry on the top of the cake. Plus to be at the same time the super strong and high quality Professional Dive watch that I need for my diving.
> 
> Asrar, I got the same problem, *I cannot "resist" too... Women and H2O watches: When I start -> I cannot stop * And I have a long list... (LoL)


I agree, a H2O belt buckle could be a nice idea for "returnung customer"....

Rafy, i hope your wife doesn't read here secretly...for faster finding i marked it red


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Orca & Kalmar 2,
> 
> View attachment 6438026


Rafy, the black strap with orange stitch on the K2 8000 is great! We must talk about it the next days my friend


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

What strap is that on the mono2 Rafy? That black elephant looks sick. I thinkin may grab the same but with black stitch instead. The texture looks 3 dimensional


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After x-mas back to the classic stuff.

The Orca Classic case i personally like a lot and it is a nice combination with the dial 1 black and the 2mm domed sapphire 
(hard to take pictures with the reflections).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Danny,

The strap on the Mono 2 is Ostrich 

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures Grama73 

I like the classic Orca case, I am missing it for my Orca collection. What is wrong with me... I should have ordered it long time back Already... I need to get that case too 

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think I am more and more in love with the Mono and Mono2 cases. Both are very convenience for a day to day usage; and at list I am not worried to scratch the bezel of the watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think for the Orca's series: I prefer now to use the dial 4; which really gives a smarter & classic look to the watch. Plus I feel that the sandwich dial is improving the reading of the time. There are a lot of chrome on the Dial 4: top class. Also I recommend it: the success guaranty. I need now to get the dial 4: for in grey and black too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures; near the sea of course


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I changed the dial 1 black with 2mm domed sapphire from the Classic to the Torpedo case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Torpedo vs Apple Watch: Diving test part 1.

I wanted to test that Apple Watch that everybody is talking about; also I did a first test diving with the new Orca Torpedo today 

First comment: the strap of the Apple Watch is not good  my wrist was sweeting like hell on the beach with that plastic strap, and I almost lost 2-3 times the watch while doing free diving, the 1 pin attached it really not safe. Also for the strap/bracelet test the H2O bracelet is unbeatable: the best!!

Under the sun the apple watch with maxim bright light is just readable, while the H2O is perfect with its black dial.

Notice that I did not find any depth-meter "Apps" on the Apple store 

After the First dive: just -4m or -5m in free diving the Apple Watch stopped, I believe the battery died already. I think I need to open and change the battery of the watch with the bigger one; but problem: I did not find any screw drivers in the box like for the H2O Orca...

The touch screen usage under the water is not good at all, the screen is always black, no sure why... While the Orca Torpedo still doing perfect job, giving precision time in a very clear vision.

I am not sure how many meters is the Apple Watch water resistant, it was not mentioned on its box. Also I want to believe at least 100m, like the smallest electronic Casio Baby-G of my child.

Also in summary for diving usage: the H2O Orca Torpedo with its metal bracelet is : 10/10. And the Apple Watch: triple "Zero". So it will not be any Diving test part 2 

It was the joke of the day  (LoL). enjoy the crazy pictures now


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Switched to the "Hunter-Orca" for a walk in the woods with the dog


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

As I was not clever enough and did not order the GMT inner case for my Orca series (yet). I made today my own "Rafy Orca Manual GMT" setup, code name "Yin & Yang".

Yin face: Dial 5 Black with Dubai time zone.

Yang face: Dial 4 White with Toronto time zone.

Yes, I know I am crazy, and getting bored in Dubai  It was just for fun, and to prepare the 1st of April 2016


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Orca Torpedo vs Apple Watch: Diving test part 1.
> 
> I wanted to test that Apple Watch that everybody is talking about; also I did a first test diving with the new Orca Torpedo today
> 
> ...


Nice test rafy...so you see an "Apple" could not stop an "Orca"!

Hopefully it was not the x-mas gift of your daughter you used for testing....if yes there could be a little problem for you coming up ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

A small video of the Orca Manual GMT "Yin & Yang"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

She loves diving


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> As I was not clever enough and did not order the GMT inner case for my Orca series (yet). I made today my own "Rafy Orca Manual GMT" setup, code name "Yin & Yang".
> 
> Yin face: Dial 5 Black with Dubai time zone.
> 
> ...


 Cool idea rafy, perhaps you should it have been patented! Otherwise ... perhaps the sun on your head...you know ... too much?
First the apple test and then the do-it-yourself GMT version....i am a little bit worried about your health


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Switched to the "Hunter-Orca" for a walk in the woods with the dog
> 
> View attachment 6459345


Awesome pictures, thanks a lot Grama73 

Your photos are so pure, so refreshing I would like to say, like a soft cold breeze passing around my neck and my back: burnt by the today strong sun at the beach


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73 said:


> Cool idea rafy, perhaps you should it have been patented! Otherwise ... perhaps the sun on your head...you know ... too much?
> First the apple test and then the do-it-yourself GMT version....i am a little bit worried about your health


Indeed rafy, a very good idea, but I do share grama73 concerns about the health. 

Did not see a clasp on the strap, anybody assist you with putting it on?


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

H2o Vintage case DLC Coated.


----------



## Watchlojza (Nov 5, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> As I was not clever enough and did not order the GMT inner case for my Orca series (yet). I made today my own "Rafy Orca Manual GMT" setup, code name "Yin & Yang".
> ...


Haha, awesome GMT solution. Seriously, trying to resist, but H20 mixed up my shopping plan for my first proper watch a lot. One of the 3 candidates is a watch with GMT, but I see I don't have to worry about it, lol. Now back to Kalmar and Marlin thread.

Alimtuma kwa kutumia simu yangu juu ya hewa.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This black dial 4 on DLC Vintage Orca case is awesome  

Good choice


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> As I was not clever enough and did not order the GMT inner case for my Orca series (yet). I made today my own "Rafy Orca Manual GMT" setup, code name "Yin & Yang".
> 
> Yin face: Dial 5 Black with Dubai time zone.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. That's hilarious. Rafy GMT ftw!

Clever very clever


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> She loves diving
> 
> View attachment 6459521


Way cool! Much respect, sir ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Ok rafy , next time your bored jump on a plane, I've got 4 or 500 jobs ready to go.
In 3 days I've almost finished the roof on the stock shed. Started the electrical, loaded up the trailer, cleaned up the garage, well nearly. Built a new work bench.
Tomorrow is a me and Gracie day.
Then off to the rubbish transfer station.
Then finish the balustrade on the B & B, sand and varnish the floor. Finish the retaining wall. Plant some fruit trees, take the sheep some water. Remove the gorse, put in a new water tank and pump in.
New Year's Day off to the beach. Back to work on the 6th, so jobs need to be done.
Next time your bored.
I'm also a part time chef as well.
Never ever bored. Watches are my time off.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Good one Nigel! you made me laugh a lot 

It sounds to be like the "The Twelve Labors of Hercules". I am afraid it is not for me... Leaving now too long in Dubai, I am being lazy & allergic to all types of work... (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The GMT in the Dress


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice watch, Nice Strap, Super nice pictures of the Orca GMT 

Thanks Grama73


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

So I was browsing the diver forums and low and behold I find these H2O watches!! My next conquest is going to be an ORCA. Question for anyone that could help. What does the lume look like on the white bezel insert? Pics of course would be an added bonus!!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I am still hoping to see more pictures of this watch



H2O Watch said:


> The black DLC coated cases will be hopefully DLC coated within the next week. My DLc coating company is fully occupied by the German car manufacturer and very difficult to get a DLC coating chamber. But since I have a good personal relationship with them I´m confident our parts will be coated asap.
> 
> Today I have got one ORCA watch in a special DLC coating, which they call RAINBOW style. It´s like a cobalt blue with many different color shades. It´s very difficult to photograph and the photos are not representing the real, nicer look. This DLC coating is very hard and was developed for high end golf clubs.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks to All for the nice Pictures. My Orca.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today is no work  The weather is still super good for winter, too hot indeed... So the perfect day for deep free diving exercises with Orca Mono 2 and white dial 4.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Deepthmeter at: 0m 









Deepthmeter at: -18m


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Small video =>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not a lot of fish to see today  => 




But I had a such great time with my Orca Mono 2 

Thanks Clemens!!


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Here are the first part of my ORCAS, light grey, white and black MONOS


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see one giant table with all your H2O watches in one big family portrait


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is the rest of the ORCA family


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous "Master" Thommi


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

@Thommi
ganz großes Kino, DANKE für's zeigen.
VERY NICE !!

Marc


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, what a collection


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Can't wait to see one giant table with all your H2O watches in one big family portrait


I have a 3/4 pool table if he needs it, John my neighbour has a full size billiard table if that works?
Ha!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today it was the first dive for my latest Orca: Vintage case with black dial 1. I was not a big fan of the Vintage case previously, more focusing on the Dive shape design. But I have to admit that the H2O Orca Vintage is superb, and beyond my expectation; with very nice finishings (a lot of parts are polished; edges are rounded, the crown logo is perfect aligned. The full chrome handset are very readable and visible on the black dial even below 15m (max I was today)

My wife like it very much, but she had a small comment to Clemens: "It needs another crown design". I try to explain her that this big crown is excellent, as I am not using 0.5mm silk gloves while diving, but 2.5mm to 5mm.

I was wearing on my second wrist the Orca Dress with black dial 5 and full chrome handset. I felt that for diving I prefer the Vintage case than the Dress case., because it has a better attitude and stability on my wrist.

Of course the Turbine is nice, but very difficult to manipulate, I believe because the watch is brand new, it might get better with the time and usage. But I think it will be never so easy like the big Turbine of the MG which is perfect, or the bezel 3 rectangle I got on my torpedo which is excellent too.

So in summary the Vintage case is a MUST have case for the Orca series, I love it too much...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Small video on her baptize: +2m jump 

Yes I know, OK, OK, I will do softer the next time... (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

First diving today with my Orca dress and new Grey Dial 1 inner case. I have to admit that it felt quite strange for 10-15 minutes; as I have too much the habit of Black dial or White dial. But this Grey Dial 1 with full chrome handset is very good, the time reading under the water is OK, no issue. And it become darker very fast at -3m -4m.

Of course I went a bit late to the beach, the sun rays where a bit too much oblique. I do much prefer to dive on morning


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting some friends


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am using more and more the H2O Rubber straps, which are to me much better than the Isofrane. They fit my wrist size better, and I fell much more comfortable with them into the water.

As I have 2 Dress Orca now, so when I go to dive: no jealousies: one on each wrist!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Waiting for the sunset 









Or missing the MG Mother of Pearl


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Look at this beautiful smile to the Sunset! Whaooo... It is sign guys: 2016 will be a good H2O / Helberg year


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Gonna add a little DLC darkness to Rafy's sunny pics 

This bond NATO just works so well with this DLC Torpedo and SS dial module. Super comfy and just sings to me. Gonna keep this strap for a while on this.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like the Orca with grey dial.

Each time I am in a grey mood, I am just having a look to this Orca: and I immediately feel better...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Danny, I was thinking about you today: the guy near me put 3 times 300 Hp engines on his 20 feet (6m) boat....

I very like the H2O grey strap, I am very happy with this purchase, with Dress Orca having SS bezel and grey dial, it is tip-top!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With the sunset, the gery dial 4 is turning to the blue color, I very like it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hi Danny, I was thinking about you today: the guy near me put 3 times 300 Hp engines on his 20 feet (6m) boat....
> 
> I very like the H2O grey strap, I am very happy with this purchase, with Dress Orca having SS bezel and grey dial, it is tip-top!
> 
> View attachment 6514410


Tell the guy to add some nitrous to those motors and let her rip !

That's some serious horsepower to push a 20 footer! That thing must fly!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Snow has arrived - time for the Vintage orca with a vintage strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice.... Very nice Grama 73 

Rafy.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Hardened Orca GMT with a memento of days gone by.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Tell the guy to add some nitrous to those motors and let her rip !
> 
> That's some serious horsepower to push a 20 footer! That thing must fly!


Damn, probably doesn't need the gas, I think it already flys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Torpedo in the snow....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven´t had time for forums etc in the last days as I have to work out the inventory list. This might be one of the most hated work of the year, but it must be done before I move anything in our out of my stock. :-(

I was thinking in the past months if I should add some bronze watches to the ORCA series and started the production of two ORCA cases, the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA DRESS, some weeks ago. Now the finishing straight is in sight and the *H2O ORCA BRONZE cases are scheduled to arrive by the end of January.* Together with a new high glossy DESTRO dial for crown at 09:00 position and a white FULL LUMED dial! I hope you will like the new additions to the ORCA line up. The H2O ORCA series is the most flexible watch system with the widest choice of options worldwide.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Another day another Orca combination - Classic case and GMT - also a nice look.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today theme is "Palm tree reflexion"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Paying "Hide and Seek"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

"H2O Orca"... My beautiful flower...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I haven´t had time for forums etc in the last days as I have to work out the inventory list. This might be one of the most hated work of the year, but it must be done before I move anything in our out of my stock. :-(
> 
> I was thinking in the past months if I should add some bronze watches to the ORCA series and started the production of two ORCA cases, the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA DRESS, some weeks ago. Now the finishing straight is in sight and the *H2O ORCA BRONZE cases are scheduled to arrive by the end of January.* Together with a new high glossy DESTRO dial for crown at 09:00 position and a white FULL LUMED dial! I hope you will like the new additions to the ORCA line up. The H2O ORCA series is the most flexible watch system with the widest choice of options worldwide.


Great news.....options options options!

Nothing else like it for sure


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

@ Rafy: great shots my friend!
The black dial 1 in the vintage case in combination with this hands is great. simple, classy and tasteful 
=> as i like to say "no further colour needed" on a watch like this!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Man oh man. My bank account can't keep up! But it is a fantastic idea and I can't wait to see it Clemens!


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I totally agree with you CJN



CJN said:


> Man oh man. My bank account can't keep up! But it is a fantastic idea and I can't wait to see it Clemens!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me is the base part of the orca case the same as the one used for the CH6?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The CH6 has absolutely nothing to do with the ORCA series. Both are totally different in nearly any aspect!

H2O ORCA: inner + outer case system! 
HELBERG CH6: regular watch case


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Its very nice to hear from you, I still love my MG, it is my number 12 watch.
I hope you had some family time.
So for my number 11.
I have 2 words.
Marlin Update.
Please!
Sorry that's 3, so
Please!
Please!
That's two words

I would also like a DLC buckle, what's my chances?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The CH6 has absolutely nothing to do with the ORCA series. Both are totally different in nearly any aspect!
> 
> H2O ORCA: inner + outer case system!
> HELBERG CH6: regular watch case


Thanks, it was the shape that got my wondering.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently the last parts are prepared for the Cinema 4D rendering of the H2O MARLIN images for the visual configurator. I think we will finish the H2O MARLIN preparation by the end of this month and pre-order start might be the 01.02.2016. Hopefully!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

as the weather is grey - the orca can also be grey.

my conguratoin for this day: orca dress, turbine, sapphire 60, dial 4 grey, handset 1 chromed, black custom leather => finished

not really much colour today ;-)


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

grama73, Always looking forward to your daily photo session |>|>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some Orca and canvas courtesy of Drunkart straps


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sweet as, bro!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> How about some Orca and canvas courtesy of Drunkart straps


Nice pics Danny - and of course good looking canvas!

Some new totally custom made straps arrived for the Orcas - here ia quick review

black surface with beige sides














"breathing active" with holes and orange stitching














black distressed














and the KHAOS


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super straps Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> Super straps Grama73


thanks rafy 

Today only a short series as the weather is not noce and the time is running,
the 2mm domed sapphire makes it really hard sometimes to get a good pic...

Orca Dive DLC


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures Grama73 

Yes you are right, all my Orca are having 2mm too. I am getting nuts to take photos without reflexions 

I passed the afternoon at the beach, the weather is still very good here for the season. So it was diving, swimming, etc... The Rafy's classic day I would say


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting a friend


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

"Urchin Diadem" with Orca Torpedo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Again +30 degrees today... Something wrong with the winter season this year...

So, I went again to the beach for a couple of "breath holding" exercises for my "Apnea" / Free-Diving routines 

I made a strange combo (at least for my mind at the beginning): Orca Dive with White inlay; plus Black dial 5 with black/orange handsets. It resulted indeed to be for me the best Orca configuration to practice "Static Apnea". The Orange colour minute and second handsets are super easy to keep the focus on this 2 handsets only, even at 2m-3m deep (John_Thai did some orange second handset too, I understood why now). And the white inlay, associated to the big white markers of the Dial 5 is giving direct access to the time rapidly. Really: the perfect tool for "Static Apnea".

Of course I took with me the Orca Mono 2 with classic Black Dial 1, in case the above Orca Dive configuration was not good. I like the Mono 2: it has a super nice Hydrodynamic (LoL)... Plus as backup: an Orca Dress with Dial 5 

Of course I was a bit tired of yesterday diving; and I managed to do only 2min45sec on my max breath holding at -2m. Not good at all...  I need to stop eating chocolate and other prohibited drinks, and start to do more sport I think


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

In Diving Mode


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Oops... Too much champagne for New Year


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
@rafy1 thanks for the pictures.

Marc


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

He-he, Diver face reflexion on the sapphire 









Beautiful the Mono 2 with Classic Dial 1, Chrome handset and H2O bracelet.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing on the beach 

Like me: my H2O Orca watches like sunbath


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Like H2O watches too much...

Good that you do not see, because I was wearing a third Orca Dress on my second wrist (holding the camera)  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Very nice pics Rafy - with the diver extention on the bracelet you can perhaps get 3 in a row on your arm....
3 steel bracelets instead of only one - and this one in titan if i am not wrong - should increase your reached apnoe diving depth a little bit....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Grama73, Yes good idea I will try the 3 combo  But I am not sure it will fit, I am having a quite small wrist...

Yes you are correct: it is the Titanium bracelet of the K2 OT 8K. No worries of rust with this one in the super salty Dubai sea water


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The Torpedo is back on the land...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pure "magnificence" Grama73


----------



## ssvukr (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello guys.
In your opinion which of the two cases DIVE or MONO2 looks smaller on the hand?
Rufy1, thank you for sunny and warm photos.

PS: Sorry for my "english".


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ssvukr said:


> Hello guys.
> In your opinion which of the two cases DIVE or MONO2 looks smaller on the hand?
> Rufy1, thank you for sunny and warm photos.
> 
> PS: Sorry for my "english".


Dive looks a bit smaller.


----------



## ssvukr (Dec 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Dive looks a bit smaller.


Thanks for the quick response


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Privet ssvukr,

Like said my good colleague mekanikal (one of our H2O watches Top expert to by the way), the Dive case is really a bit smaller that the Mono 2. But to me the big difference is the Dive case is having inclined lugs from each side which makes the case / watch very stable on the wrist, holding it better I would say; plus I feel it is a bit more comfortable. The Dive case is the case to have first I believe then you have all the choice possible depending your finance; but Yes I will strongly recommend the Mono 2, the Dress and the Vintage in that order.

I noticed that your location is Ukraine. If it is not too much personal to ask you: from which city you are from? I am asking you that because I am traveling to Odessa 1-2 times per year; to me one of the best city in the world. I like Odessa too much... Maybe we can met  And no worries for your English, It cannot be worst than mine  Russian language is not my mother tongue, but I am speaking quite well Russian 

Paka-paka.

Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After some Kalmar days back to the Orca - i love the grey dial


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafy,

Let's go to Baselworld 2016. What say you?

Any of the other good lads coming to Basel this year?

www.the


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´ll be there at the Baselworld as well. Let´s have one or more beer together!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> I´ll be there at the Baselworld as well. Let´s have one or more beer together!


OOO! You going to have a booth?
I would consider making the hop from Bermuda to come see that!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

A booth would be way to expensive for my one-man-show. I was thinking about renting a hotel room next to the fair, but will prolong this adventure until 2017.  There is a plan.....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man, baselworld would be somethiing to be part of! So now I have to add this show in addition the the SEMA show in Vegas on my "bucket list of life's to do things"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Rafy,
> 
> Let's go to Baselworld 2016. What say you?
> 
> ...


Hello Asrar,

I might have some possibilities at that time 

Which dates exactly you are thinking about? As I do not think I will go the full week 17/03 to 24/04, maybe 2-3 days 

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Vintage today 

I am in love with this H2O strap and watch


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Hello Asrar,
> 
> I might have some possibilities at that time
> 
> ...


Rafy,

Tell me any dates comfortable for you. I am there. And Clemens and the beers are there too, we have confirmation.

And I am hoping some other friends from here will be there too.

You tell me the dates you are good for Rafy and we can do it. I will be flying Emirates (on such routes an A380 is a must) Insha Allah so we can even fly together if you want to attend the starting days and I think that should be good too for you.

I love that vintage case ORCA. Has to be my immediate and soon next. 
Though I was always a little not so sure about that H2O strap as I feel it's too busy near the lugs but you photo seems to change my mind now on trying it.

You don't find it too busy and taking away from the watch???

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sharksmile said:


> OOO! You going to have a booth?
> I would consider making the hop from Bermuda to come see that!


Come along mate. I am sure with all of us together, we can get a booth to sit, sip and discuss our H2O watches.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

All of us here that are planning to come Basel let me make you aware of one major problem we will face:

Which watches to take with us to Basel ?????

Rafy, I suggest you should start on the selection procedure right away. Both for watches and straps.

www.the


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I'll save my dollars for another H2O watch.
Mind you it's about $2k return, so maybe even 2 watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I may have to convince the wife to allow me to go to baselworld. Even if I can get away for 4 days. Time to start the sweet talking lol.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some of you might be dissapointed when going to Basel - high costs compared with (normaly) low benefit. 
That´s my personal thoughts - i have been there already. 
A lot of the interesting booths are not visitable for not invited guests.

For the costs of Baselworld we can fly to Sottrum and bring a tank-lorry full of beer with us to drink with Clemens  .


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the idea with the beer


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the way you think



grama73 said:


> Some of you might be dissapointed when going to Basel - high costs compared with (normaly) low benefit.
> That´s my personal thoughts - i have been there already.
> A lot of the interesting booths are not visitable for not invited guests.
> 
> For the costs of Baselworld we can fly to Sottrum and bring a tank-lorry full of beer with us to drink with Clemens  .


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca day today...






























































only playing with colours


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super Pictures Grama73 

Thanks you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dress grey dial + H2O grey strap
&
Orca Dress black dial + H2O black strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On the sapphire reflection: a romantic couple walking on the beach...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like the Orca Dress, it fits very week on my small wrist


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Great shots rafy!
I like this beach scenery


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love that last shot, great job!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Last week i received the Mono1 case - it is nearly/really a piece of art


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes a piece of Art, I agree!! Like your pictures my friend 

The Mono 2 is awesome too  I like the both Mono...

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Rafy,
> 
> Tell me any dates comfortable for you. I am there. And Clemens and the beers are there too, we have confirmation.
> 
> ...


Hello dear Asrar, and sorry for my late reply.

I was thinking the 17/03 to the 21/03. Best flight option I found was with Lufthansa via Frankfurt (650 Euro) the return ticket, which is very good price. But then impossible to find a reasonable hotel. All seems to be fully booked during the Baselword event, the best price I got for the night is 500 euro per night...

I have already been to the Baselworld when I was living in Europe. Also my visit would have been more to meet Clemens, you and other H2O fans, than the event itself. You know living and working now in Dubai: I go to the "Dubai Watch week" event; but I am now too much in love with H2O watches, and I did not have anymore strong feelings for other watches 

Also as explain Grama73 too, I came to the conclusion that it does not worth it. I prefer to keep money for 2-3 more H2O watches. I am having too much SS and Titanium watches, missing something "black" now 

But do not worry Asrar, we will meet for sure this year. My company is having an office in Bahrain, I will plan a visit there and add 2 more days only for you 

Definitively: it would have been K2 MG on my left wrist, and K2 OT 8K on my right wrist; bot of them with nice H2O straps 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes Rafy totally agreed. We will meet for sure and soon Insha Allah.

Yes that Lufthansa fare is super good price. Will check that out.

Regarding hotels yes I know it's really crazy. I have to go as its my business so for me there is no escape from the high prices.

Yes you are right it's not point for you to come for such an expense and H2O watches are better than the fair very true.

Black sounds good and I think you should now try the vintage and the mono 1 case. Come on. Let's see something in that.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 nice mono there. Beautiful watch and you rightly said it, with its many beautiful cuts its a piece of art.

Please can we see some wrist shots for seeing how it sits on the wrist.

www.the


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Clemens could the all dark handset I saw in the Marlin thread be available in the orca?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

???
i think i remember Clemens told us that they are chrome but it looks black in the rendering - only the skull stealth version should have black hands with black luminova


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

HB32 said:


> Clemens could the all dark handset I saw in the Marlin thread be available in the orca?


The stealth handset is only available for the Kalmar/Kalmar v2 if Im not mistaken. So they will fit the Marlin dials also since the 44mm will share the same dials as the K2

They wont fit the Orca as they are too long. He'd have to get a new handset manufactured to fit the Orca. And you know MOQ's are involved.


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up



Danny T said:


> The stealth handset is only available for the Kalmar/Kalmar v2 if Im not mistaken. So they will fit the Marlin dials also since the 44mm will share the same dials as the K2
> 
> They wont fit the Orca as they are too long. He'd have to get a new handset manufactured to fit the Orca. And you know MOQ's are involved.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope you like your new H2O ORCA DRESS ROSE GOLD, Asrar!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This golden Orca looks special 

Also here, Orca time today, but the more discreetly version...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I super like this Stingray strap.... perfect match with the Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

2 hours at Ski Dubai today lunch time, with my Orca Dive white (and sister K2 MG too).


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Skiing was super good, but my H2O watches want: the beach!!!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Guys: guess which movie I have seen today?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Family Picture at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

My last picture for today: my trusted Orca Dive in white winter costume 

I love it


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really nice Rafy!
Did you really put the MG bezel on the OT?


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Family Picture at the beach
> 
> View attachment 6768234
> 
> ...


Wow, love the array of MG bezels.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Hope you like your new H2O ORCA DRESS ROSE GOLD, Asrar!
> 
> View attachment 6763730
> 
> View attachment 6763738


I LOVE IT Clemens. These wrist shots make it so much more special. Thank you so much.

This is one beauty beyond imagination. Lovely.

www.the


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Where do you buy these straps? Could not find a link for them but they look great



Danny T said:


> How about some Orca and canvas courtesy of Drunkart straps


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Art #drunkartstraps, panerai7 on WUS.
He's over booked, I've tried. Nothing available at this stage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Art #drunkartstraps, panerai7 on WUS.
> He's over booked, I've tried. Nothing available at this stage.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Try again he just advised his backlog has been cleared

I have to get him to make me a couple more actually.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

So, why hasn't he emailed me?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Someone please show me some ORCA MONO on the wrist please.

Grama73 and Rafy come on guys mono on the wrist please.

www.the


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Assembled today on special request one of my favorite H2O watches:

H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED 
Bracelet is also polished and already packed in the watch box.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, stunning Clemens!!

Lucky customer for sure!



H2O Watch said:


> Assembled today on special request one of my favorite H2O watches:
> 
> H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED
> Bracelet is also polished and already packed in the watch box.
> ...


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Assembled today on special request one of my favorite H2O watches:
> 
> H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED
> Bracelet is also polished and already packed in the watch box.
> ...


 The polished dive is also one of my all time favourite orca's.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ian,

I have 47x DIVE and 10x DRESS cases in polished left and will reintroduce the polished versions in the second quarter of 2016. At that time I will be glad to make your personal version.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Very good pictures of the polished dive IMO.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> I have 47x DIVE and 10x DRESS cases in polished left and will reintroduce the polished versions in the second quarter of 2016. At that time I will be glad to make your personal version.


Thanks Clemens.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

I look forward to my two Kalmar 1s and hopefully many more of your fantastic watches. 

Cheers Ian.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome! I do believe I'm going to have to make one of those polished dive's mine - I look forward to their availability!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens - you had asked, weeks back, for ideas and requests for future ORCA models/options... after wearing my new ORCA GMT (easily my favorite H2O offering yet - I LOVE it) for a few weeks now (did I mention, I *LOVE* it!), 
it occurred to me what would be an great option... a 12H or 24H bezel insert! That'd give this one even MORE utility - the ability to track a third time zone (using either the GMT or hour hand).



















Secondly, I would REALLY like to see a brushed or matte finished lumed ceramic insert.

I absolutely love the glossy ceramic inserts already available, but a more understated matte/brushed insert would offer a very different look and feel. Like the panerai 389 and such, the matte finished ceramic really looks great.










....oh, and I REALLY want a blue dial ORCA


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

ianacr said:


> Thanks Clemens, I am not trying to stir things up here, nor cut off my nose to spite my face,( I love your watches) but it often feels more often not when you order, but rather who orders!( I do at times feel slightly aggrieved when Ive requested this very same watch many times!
> I know things can be very busy for you, and I've said this many times, but if you don't have time to answer your emails, It definitely leaves (inclu long standing customers) very frustrated!
> Im not sure if others have a similar feeling?
> Anyway, "Rant over"


Sorry, I haven´t taken care in the right way about your request from 08.2914/polished DIVE. There is no excuse. In 2015 too many new models were brought into the market or were prepared and are already in stock for launch in 2016. This caused a way too high workload on my side and in result you became unsatisfied. This will be improved in 2016!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m thinking on creating new SS inlays for the ORCA series as the stock of the current inlays is running low. So there is right now a good chance that a 24hour GMT inlay could be produced. Other ideas for the SS inlay are welcome.  

BTW, did anyone realize that all the SS inlays were 7CARBON hardened????? I think you SS inlays should still look like new. 

I have had a matt finished ceramic inlay sample for the CH7 and I was not blown away. So please give me some time to warm up with this idea.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Clemens,

Just to confirm you that I have bumped very badly my Orca bezel so many time that I have stopped to count...: during diving and others too  And so far my bezel with SS inlay is still like brand new 

I like that 7Carbon hardened stuff; I want more things made of that strong and robust metal 

Rafy.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi Clemens!! I have been trolling this tab and all other tabs related to H2O/Helberg and must say you put out a superb watch line. I have plans on ordering an Orca/w torpedo case very soon.

With that said has there been any thoughts to have a polished torpedo case as well? 

Regards,
Brian


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> ...BTW, did anyone realize that all the SS inlays were 7CARBON hardened????? I think you SS inlays should still look like new...


WOW, no, I did NOT know this! That's GREAT! I, too, have bumped mine a couple of times (each time thinking, "oh no!") and looking down to see... zero damage! so THAT's the secret! Nice


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

@thegreightone, keep in mind the ORCA';s are modular, so the outer cases are VERY easy to have polished  While I know Clemens delivered in-house polished cases are finished to absolute perfection, If you don't want to wait, a decent watch maker could polish out a brushed torpedo case for you


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

thegreightone said:


> Hi Clemens!! I have been trolling this tab and all other tabs related to H2O/Helberg and must say you put out a superb watch line. I have plans on ordering an Orca/w torpedo case very soon.
> 
> With that said has there been any thoughts to have a polished torpedo case as well?
> 
> ...


Hi Brian, the Torpedo cases are only available in bushed and I have not produced them in polished. But as Dave mentioned, maybe you local watchmaker could do that job.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info gentleman!


----------



## HB32 (Jan 8, 2012)

Any chance we get handset options like the kalmar 2? Liked the two blacked out options without orange


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens - you had asked, weeks back, for ideas and requests for future ORCA models/options... after wearing my new ORCA GMT (easily my favorite H2O offering yet - I LOVE it) for a few weeks now (did I mention, I *LOVE* it!),
> it occurred to me what would be an great option... a 12H or 24H bezel insert! That'd give this one even MORE utility - the ability to track a third time zone (using either the GMT or hour hand).
> 
> 
> ...


Matte ceramic insert would be super BAD AZz!

And a blue insert would be schweet!! (Like how Oris did it with the Maldives) but do lumed bezel markings instead of black painted.

Oh and the PAM 389 is my most fav PAM also.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m thinking on creating new SS inlays for the ORCA series as the stock of the current inlays is running low. So there is right now a good chance that a 24hour GMT inlay could be produced. Other ideas for the SS inlay are welcome.
> 
> BTW, did anyone realize that all the SS inlays were 7CARBON hardened????? I think you SS inlays should still look like new.
> 
> I have had a matt finished ceramic inlay sample for the CH7 and I was not blown away. So please give me some time to warm up with this idea.


I have a matt black ceramic bezel, like you not blown away. How about a DLC inlay. 
I did not realise the SS inlays where hardened at all, probably because I don't own one.
It's on the list.
By the way can I have a black DLC buckle.
Please. Please please, please, please.please
Answer me please. Please. Please. Please.
I'm not taking my MG off until I get one.
Regards
Nige

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

What do you do when two such beautiful ORCA's get delivered together.

How to choose which to wear.

Love my special and super rare ORCA Dress Rose Gold and the Tungum is one exotic beauty.

Polished case has to come in, it's only a natural choice I believe.

The dress case is a real beauty to wear and so is the mono.










www.the


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, awesome Combo!
Wear them in good health


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the idea of a DLC insert, not a fan of matte dull finish anything in black, colors like blue maybe or gray.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Seriously nice dude!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks mates.

Some more RG madness










www.the


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Very nice. Another absolute stunner from Clemens, I really do like that rose gold.  and I constantly consider the mono tungum! lol I love the mono series, one of my favourite all times is the DLC Oceanictime SE mono.(Only 20 made)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Thanks mates.
> 
> Some more RG madness
> 
> www.the


Top Class Asrar  I love these 2 beautiful watches 

The dial 4 is becoming to be one of my preferred dial for the Orca. With your RG Orca you did the perfect choice Asrar!!!

I need to read more on that Tungum metal, it sounds very good, and nice looking too 

Rafy.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Now guys I would love to take all the credit for this but I can't.

I had choosen the white dial and black bezel and it would have looked hideous. That's how bad my choice is. Then Clemens gave me his excellent choice and I knew this was coming from intelligence and a perfect eye so I agreed immediately and that's why this RG is a beauty.

Rafy the Tungum is wonderful and a real work of art. Especially in the mono case it works amazing with all it various faces and the brushed effect on large display. Love this material.

Ian I need to look up that Mono SE for sure. Sounds amazing. If you have pics please share mate. I like you love the mono case. The many faces of mono makes it such a unique and classy piece. The mono is something that shows the material so fully and it is such a wonderfully different case.

www.the


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

A very nice combo of watches, the tungum is something special, i like your pics - please more!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, Asrar. Kudos to you my friend, and I echo the call for more pictures!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Just like to thank Clemens for giving up some of his valuable time to have a long chat on the phone this morning, it was much appreciated, I have now edited my rather grumpy posts. lol

Cheers Ian.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Your kind words mean a lot.

Bill you are always an encouragement and a motivator.

Grama73 you really said nice pics to my pictures and asked for me. YOU said that. YOU the master of wonderful pictures said that. Man I don't even know how to react to that.

Thank you my friend,
you humble me.

Will try clicking more and sharing soon.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't express enough my love for this case and this material and for this whole watch. This is a masterpiece from Clemens.

And the dial is so deceptive. It looks deep navy night blue at most times from even head on view. It's got some blueish depth in it.










And let me tell you this : Tungum has started to Patina in a day itself. Beautiful hues.

www.the


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Asrar - very interesting pictures of the tungum mono case. I like to see this real life pictures because there the special look of the tungum comes out much more as on "marketing" pictures.
Thanks a lot - hope to be continued and your other watch - the red gold one - also deserves some more pictures here in this thread  !


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Orca Mono family Mk1 & Mk2 with the Oceanictime SE












for Asrar


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow....

You are putting the bar very high Ian 

Amazing pictures!!! I love the Mono OT, I came to late to the party  I wish Clemens will do a Mono 2 OT... maybe one day, who knows... 

The Mono 2 is great too, with the GMT: it is awesome!!

You and Grama73 made my day with your superb pictures 

Thank you Ian!


----------



## nellipj (Nov 27, 2011)

My Torpedo landed today. So comfortable, I love it:-!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

nellipj said:


> My Torpedo landed today. So comfortable, I love it:-!


Very nice!!! Love the torpedo case can't wait to place my order for one with white dial and ss bezel!!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you very much Ian. Those are super shots and a lovely collection there.

I am so eager for that OT mono. It's a real beauty. Like you I totally love the mono case.

Grama73 for you

Some Rose Gold, ever glowing, light or dark










www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

thegreightone said:


> Very nice!!! Love the torpedo case can't wait to place my order for one with white dial and ss bezel!!!


You and I can't wait. Exact same combo. Just that. Such a classic match.

White dial and stainless steel bezel insert.

The white spreading the dial, making it look much bigger and the bezel insert containing it and making it snug.

Great choice mate you have.

www.the


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Legendary LUME

#lumeking

And the extra domed crystal plays its part.










www.the


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Very nice shots asrar, still waiting for some additional shots in the sun...to see the golden shine of teh watch in the sunlight 
If you are in the sun, don´t forget the tungum mono...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca with one of my most liked dials - the dial 4 grey


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

*edit*
wrong post


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous pictures Grama73.

I live your straps


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today at the beach  It is starting to be cold here in Dubai: +22 degrees Celsius... and some unusual clouds today 

But my Orca Mono and Mono 2 love the beach to much


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Did I tell you that I love the Monos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotta say i have never seen that dail in the Mono1, it looks fantastic!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really nice beach pics again Rafy - your Monos are really great - i like them as you know


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The new 'invisi-dial' module.





















bTW I had a daydream today and I hope Clemens sees this. I would like to request a white dial in the classic dial style with the dot markers with chrome surround.

Please please please


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Danny,

You were right!! The new "Invisi-dial" is very nice; even in 'Dive mode'. I just tried it at the beach: very light to wear, super comfortable on the Torpedo case; and my pictures have improved suddenly: no more crazy sapphire reflexion problems  (LoL)

Just kidding 

Rafy.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 as per your request,

Tungum Mono shimmering in the sun.










www


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Second round at the beach today  My Orca watches love diving 

taking with me Orca Torpedo Full White with H2O rubber strap. And Orca Dive as backup with H2O rubber strap too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some beach & clouds reflexion on the Sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing on the beach after a good dive


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Have I mentioned, I'm absolutely loving this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Grama73 as per your request,
> 
> Tungum Mono shimmering in the sun.
> 
> ...


I love this shot - the colour comes out great - it is really something special!
Thanks a lot Asrar for sharing this special piece!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got in this sweet padded grey leather strap from a friend.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Today Orca Vintage with a vintage custom strap ;-)


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Classic turbine DLC Orca outer, white ceramic inlay, Red leather, with OT DLC SE inner. H2O Customisation


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ianacr said:


> Classic turbine DLC Orca outer, white ceramic inlay, Red leather, with OT DLC SE inner. H2O Customisation
> View attachment 6882946
> View attachment 6882962
> View attachment 6882978
> ...


That looks funky fresh !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Still trying to get one of those DLC buckles off Clemens. Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ianacr said:


> Classic turbine DLC Orca outer, white ceramic inlay, Red leather, with OT DLC SE inner. H2O Customisation


Super nice Ian, well done 

I love it


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Legendary LUME
> 
> #lumeking
> 
> ...


Beautiful lume shots, did you take them immidiately after charging, what light source?
i absolutely love this watch, but I really want lume that I can read all night. 
I have seriously been considering tritium, but haven't found a timepiece with gas that compares to Orca, (Ball is nice, but not my style).

Can anyone share their experiences with the lume of these watches? I know it's the second brightest, only slightly behind C3 and chosen for the white appearance at day, but how long does it last? I like the GMT face, which is good because it has the most lume paint, but will it last the night? I sometimes work graveyard, which means I go more than twelve hours in darkness, so I will have to charge the lume before bedtime.

Thanks for all the great pics.


----------



## Niterunner (Apr 28, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Have I mentioned, I'm absolutely loving this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet combo. I don't see many white SS bezel with GMT or any black face. 
I was thinking this combo might make the overall presence on my 7" wrist better proportioned.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I must confess I'm fascinated by the Orca but...my 16.8 cm wrists prevents me from getting one.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> I must confess I'm fascinated by the Orca but...my 16.8 cm wrists prevents me from getting one.


I have a 6.3 inches wrist and so does my friend 'noregrets'. We have no problem at all wearing any H2O at all. They fit perfect with those lovely case shape and lugs.

Try it. I can assure you, you won't be disappointed.

www


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

asrar.merchant said:


> I have a 6.3 inches wrist and so does my friend 'noregrets'. We have no problem at all wearing any H2O at all. They fit perfect with those lovely case shape and lugs.
> 
> Try it. I can assure you, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> www


Pics please! Which case did you choose?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the Mono in the wild


----------



## Thai_John (Jul 9, 2012)

As always, very nice pictures grama


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

grama73 said:


> the Mono in the wild
> 
> View attachment 6924370
> View attachment 6924378
> ...


I,m loving all your colourful strap combinations, always fantastic photos.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Gram73,

The Mono in the Wild: I like that. And with this superb colorful strap you cannot lose it  I am sure the "red riding hood" would like a such strap 

I super like the tree reflexing on the sapphire crystal (beautiful) => You are a Master Photographer 

Rafy.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Pics please! Which case did you choose?


Many actually and all fit well. This is just one of them.

Grama73, my friend you asked for the Rose Gold out in the sun so here you are,

The great H2O ORCA Dress Rose Gold










www


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

More Mesmer










Home of Great Timepieces -www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique/


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

How long are current orders taking to ship on Orca? Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> How long are current orders taking to ship on Orca? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the standard 4-6 week timeline which is noted on the website. He's all caught up now since the Christmas rush and MG pre orders. Currently the Kalmar 1 SS pre orders are being assembled now as per Clemens last update.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks! I saw various information on the website....One place said 2 weeks and another said 6-8 weeks.....Just wondering if anyone received one lately and how long it took.....thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> More Mesmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! this pictures give a good impression and honestly i like it because it is brushed, the small polished areas are only supportig the nice appearance but not in a anoying "bling bling" way...
as you have it already in your signature *Home of Great Timepieces*


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alan Latham said:


> How long are current orders taking to ship on Orca? Anyone know?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting for 8 1/2 weeks at this point since I ordered mine. I contacted a member who had received one last week, and he had ordered three weeks before I did, so it seems it's running on a 10-11 week wait at this point. I am eager to receive mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow! Not for the impatient! I ordered less than 2 weeks ago! Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

!!! P A T I E N C E !!! 
is the key to get a H2O  
it is not a "buy and wear" watch
but as i am concerd it was already worth waiting!


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Already the week-end for me in Dubai => Going to me beach for swimming and free diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca in Underwater mode 

And a small video, some fish today  =>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Too much sun today, difficult to do nice pictures of the beautiful H2O Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Third time to the beach today, I know I exaggerate... I am crazy...

Just preparing a new Orca series for the next week with 5 nice H2O straps and buckles 

Sunday => Orca Vintage case with white dial
Monday => Orca Torpedo case with black dial 
Tuesday => Orca Dive case with black dial
Wednesday => Orca Dress case with black dial
Thursday => Orca Dress case with grey dial

I think it should be OK


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

He-He, this brown car is matching good with my brown strap 

I should got something like that one day to go to the beach... (LoL)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Rafy, shame that car was in the way, or what could have been a good picture.
Anyway if it was an Aston Martin, I may have responded differently.
Ha!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap arrival from my bud Helmut Atelier mounted to the Orca DLC dive case with GMT module.

24/22 tapered colour core with matching stitch. Custom to my specs and detail which I call the 'Supra' specs


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Very nice my friend. On a personal note I don't get GMT movements. To me it's a little bit of a fad. At least yours looks nice.
I don't travel for work anymore.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dress case, polished turbine bezel, one of a kind white fully indexed and lumed sapphire insert, GMT inner, leather and suede strap, H2O buckle.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow that looks super cool sheriff - white ceramic bezel mmmmhhhhMMM delicious! 
I´m torn on the Marlin or another Orca....Life is tough..


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

CJN said:


> Wow that looks super cool sheriff - white ceramic bezel mmmmhhhhMMM delicious!
> I´m torn on the Marlin or another Orca....Life is tough..


Know the feeling!! Getting ready to pull the trigger on an Orca, but after seeing the Marlin.......aaaaah so many choices


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Dress case, polished turbine bezel, one of a kind white fully indexed and lumed sapphire insert, GMT inner, leather and suede strap, H2O buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like one of a kind bezel kinda stuff


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I got nothing on you in that category buddy


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Beach time with Torpedo


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Padded strap extravaganza courtesy of Marty Straps

Stupid affordable with quality out of this world !

Excuse the Kalmar MG creeping in to the Orca party lol.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey, my name is Orca Grey.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Torpedo :-!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got a mesh bracelet, and WOW! It looks fantastic on the ORCA Dive GMT!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Just got a mesh bracelet, and WOW! It looks fantastic on the ORCA Dive GMT!


Looks Great Dave! Which mesh is that?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the Tungum.

On a Strapped Watch Co strap. Shawn makes some really comfortable and supple straps. Top leatherwork.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beach with Orca today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Orca and the Bomba


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just when I thought the dive case / stainless bezel / mesh GMT combo looked great.... I did a little switcharoo and swapped the dress case into the mix, and WOW - better than I expected!

I've long said the H2O dive case is my favorite tool-diver case, but I gotta say, in this combo, the dress case really brings it all into balance.

Happy Friday all!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Received this beautiful case today. Can anyone tell me if this is 7Carbon or not.










And some of the beautiful BAHRAIN Sky.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

If you have a SS case to compare it to, the hardend case is darker. 
A bit like titanium


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Torpedo Time


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Such remarkable pictures Grama73 

Thanks a lot!!

I am still having the Orca GMT on my wish list


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets add some fresh clean lines of the Vintage Orca with minimalist bezel, and a touch of bling to the brushed.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's paint it black jack !!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, Danny, All I can say is WOW!!! FANTASTIC PIECES AND KILLER STRAPS TOO...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Highlight on a grey day


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow... All these nice GMT pictures...

I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mono 2 with Grey dial at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Dress Orca and Black Dress Orca at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage at the beach, Oh Yes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Did I told you how much I love the Orca Mono 2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more Orca's pictures 

I stayed 6 hours at the beach today, it was awesome... My Orca like the sun and the sea  And for swimming & diving I used the H2O rubber strap: the top!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Family pictures at the beach


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Quite the collection! Great picture,s thanks for posting.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> White Dress Orca and Black Dress Orca at the beach
> 
> View attachment 7124962


That "white on white" is epic...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love your collection! And to top it off, I get to see the beach and sand
I'm stuck in the office on Saturday and I see grey skies and flakes of snow 
I really like your white Orca - no, better than like - I love it!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Realy realy nice Rafy, and the different looks which can be made with the orca "system" = great!


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

One questions to the experts here. Are the bezels of Kalmar 2 and Orca Dive case interchangeable?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

erdem said:


> One questions to the experts here. Are the bezels of Kalmar 2 and Orca Dive case interchangeable?


No they are not. Different size and also different method of attachment to the case


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Danny T. Now I have to save for a new Orca


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 6 yr old son snapped this first pic


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

In Rafy's city.

Dubai for the Dubai Open Tennis and the rose Gold ORCA on Blue Nuebuck










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top Class Asrar 

Enjoy your day in Dubai, I just came back from the beach, having Orca too: Dive and Dress 

Try to visit the "Mall of the Emirates": they are still doing super good sales. I got superb back Ostrich shoes at 250 USD instead of 1500 USD. It is matching wonderfully with the Orca black dial and the MG black MOP dial


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

That blue nubuck strap looks real nice Asrar. Nicely done.

Rafy - pimpin' shoes. I couldn't pull those off even if I tried lol. You should get the ostrich strap Clemens has that came with the ch8


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks friends for the compliments. The blue Nuebuck was a totally risky buy as its the first time I trusted my own colour impulse with this. I generally don't trust my colour choices. I am a bit wierd with colours. It's turned out safe and nice with the great handiwork of Shawn of Strapped watch co.

Rafy I love the shoes. I wish I could go to the mall of Emirates but it was just not possible man on that day and I can back to Bahrain the same night after finishing the tournament.

The trip was fun and next time I shall try to meet you and possibly we will dive together Insha Allah.

Ok this time the ORCA ROSEGOLD on black H2O strap with the RG buckle. Wonder strap Clemens included with the watch. The generous man he is.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Those shoes are sweet - I'd totally rock those! Well done Raf!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dress - Dial 4 black...


----------



## STMR (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

White one....


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

STMR said:


> View attachment 7280842


Now what on earth is that dial. It's beautiful and very different.

Doesn't seem the same as this...










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Few new strap arrivals. 1 of 4. Just punched the holes in this one. 3 more to go.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

My white night - looks like something an albino batman would wear...
Maddog buckle and H2O mono I case



The family so far..


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Few new strap arrivals. 1 of 4. Just punched the holes in this one. 3 more to go.


Nice Danny, still trying to get my paws on one those DLC buckles?


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

And again !


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Few new strap arrivals. 1 of 4. Just punched the holes in this one. 3 more to go.


Danny, is the thread lime green?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Danny, is the thread lime green?


It's a bright yellow/green thread. Its actually used in construction to make level lines 

Matches my shoe laces I'm wearing today


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for info Danny - looking very nice!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the neon stitching! Great summer colors😊


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

On a bed of straps from Marty Straps


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow! Very nice Danny. It's hard to beat the feeling of opening a new box of custom straps.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Is anyone else anxiously awaiting the Bronze Orca that Clemens suggested a few weeks ago? 

I think that may be my next watch, after the Hydra. It might be a long wait but I can't get it out of my mind. What an extraordinary piece it will be.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think I'm waiting for the Polished Orca Dive.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Guys, let him finish the Hydra first (because i ordered it ;-) )
Then we will see....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Guys, let him finish the Hydra first (because i ordered it ;-) )
> Then we will see....


I agree whole heartedly, then I'll think about the polished orca!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> I think I'm waiting for the Polished Orca Dive.


I am waiting to get to it. Hahaha.

You will know what I mean in a few weeks.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Go on, rub it in!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Dive DLC


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> Go on, rub it in!


Not at all my brother. Just sharing the happiness.

Yours is coming soon too.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nothing subtle here. Loud and Proud.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

This jeans strap is really nice and the middle layer leather fits the tone of the watch perfect - very good choice!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Classic :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like this nice grey dial 4 

Thanks the beautiful pictures Grama73


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dress DLC b-)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Torpedo with Isofrane with Clemens custom made buckle


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I've got a 'special' orca bezel mod in progress. When it comes back I'll post pics for all to see the 'one of a kind' special mod.

Clemens doesn't even know about it.

It's a 'Danny T' custom 


Hint - it'll light up your world


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Put some LEDs in it did you?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Danny, I finally got an email from the man this morning, looks like that DLC buckle will not be eluding me for much longer.❗


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice pictures. I love the Orca mono case, especially with this nice dial 

Thanks a lot Grama73


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats up guys? Shout out to the DLC Mono 2


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Who's arm is this wearing something so classy and unknown and rarer than rare that I don't know which thread to put it in so I took multiple pics.










Could be an ORCA, you never know. Hahah.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow... Thanks for sharing that with us Asrar 

I am in love with this CARBON Watch!!! Zooming a max on your pictures: I very like the layers on the case and the bezel: it reminds me the Mokume Gane.

It must be super light and comfortable I guess 

So, this year: BasselWorld is starting super strong!!!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Absolutely mind-blowing Asrar. I wonder what other H2O treasures Basel may have in store for us this week.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Who's arm is this wearing something so classy and unknown and rarer than rare that I don't know which thread to put it in so I took multiple pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun boys!! Maybe I should have tagged along !!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

You sure should have.

The treasures I have received. I don't know how to share them. I don't know what to do and which to start with.

It will come though. It will come.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Little could we have known that H2O would be one of the stars of BaselWorld this year.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Now it was a regular day and after my heavy breakfast I was in my balcony with my cigar and then I see this:










Is this a delivery from Clemens ???

Is it 
Is it really?

It is 
Look what got delivered to Basel:










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

For real? and another nice watch.
Like the strap. Not an H2O ?


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes Nigel the watch is real but I don't as joking about the FedEx thing. Got it from Clemens personally.

Part two of the surprise and watches and H2O Basel novelties

Orca Dive POLISHED

CLEMENS CHOICE OF COMBINATION.










Missing Jsal my friend. Wishing his super recovery from surgery.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Damn, your a lucky happy camper!
And no Hydra until May. I might have to send Clemens my address if it doesn't make by my 50th in June. I'll be on holidays.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry I was being selfish, I haven't heard from John for a while and I knew about his operation. Well just roughly, not the ins and outs. Not my place.
I really do hope everything has gone well for him.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Nigel I know how much you love the ORCA polished so I knew you will be the first to comment. Thank god for the fortune of getting this one and thank my good friends like you for always wishing me well.

John is a fighter and massively strong fighter I know that. He will smoothly be back through all very soon my heart says that.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So...people are still buying and loving H2O Orcas? I am thinking about ordering one from H2O. 

What say all of you?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rosborn said:


> So...people are still buying and loving H2O Orcas? I am thinking about ordering one from H2O.
> 
> What say all of you?


Orca is a great system and allows you to buy add'l parts such as spare cases and dial modules. It's a killer system. And I highly recommend getting a complete Orca Dive watch and then grab a spare Orca vintage (case only). And your good to go.

I say go for it !


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Orca is a great system and allows you to buy add'l parts such as spare cases and dial modules. It's a killer system. And I highly recommend getting a complete Orca Dive watch and then grab a spare Orca vintage (case only). And your good to go.
> 
> I say go for it !


I'm close. Here is something I noticed and please tell me if mt imagination is running wild with me. I accessed the Orca configuration page of H2O's website. I scrolled past the photo and options and went directly to the "Add To Cart" button and clicked the button. It added what I can only assume is the default configuration for the Orca. Am I correct in assuming this? I ask only because I like the default configuration.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure I'd have to take a look. But if it's in your cart it should list the options choosen for that config. Case, bezel, bezel inlay, dial, handset, crystal, etc


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Not sure I'd have to take a look. But if it's in your cart it should list the options choosen for that config. Case, bezel, bezel inlay, dial, handset, crystal, etc


No longer in the cart. I have placed my order. Now the wait begins. Is 6 to 8 weeks pretty accurate?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rosborn said:


> No longer in the cart. I have placed my order. Now the wait begins. Is 6 to 8 weeks pretty accurate?


Give or take that is the general timeline Clemens does his best to keep.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

I ordered my Orca 7 1/2 weeks ago and still waiting.....It will be 8 weeks on 3/23 and Clemens expects it to ship about that time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Give or take that is the general timeline Clemens does his best to keep.


Okay. I was/am shocked and pleasantly surprised by the quality of the materials and movement for the price. Way, way better than anything from the big boys. I am looking forward to strapping it on my wrist!

Here she is:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

It's worth the wait gents. An incredible watch indeed. 

Forget about it and it will be quite a thrill when such a treasure shows up at your doorstep.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

How's the lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Here is a photo I took of my full-lume dial H2O Mokume Gane (incidentally, my favorite watch).

The fact that _the lume is so bright that you can read the date in the date window_ should tell you all you need to know about H2O lume. H2O watches are second-to-none in the micro space, in my opinion.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> I ordered my Orca 7 1/2 weeks ago and still waiting.....It will be 8 weeks on 3/23 and Clemens expects it to ship about that time...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son is getting married May 28th; so, I am hoping to have my Orca by then.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My beautiful ORCA on maddog stingray










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rosborn said:


> How's the lume?


Greatest! :-!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

@ asrar.merchant: it's a DLC bronze version?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

it is a dlc red gold version


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

amrvf said:


> Greatest! :-!
> 
> View attachment 7500674
> 
> ...


Like a torch!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the fact that H2O watches are unique and really have their own "flavor". Yeah, they "resemble" other dive watches but that is where the similarities end. There is no way you could confuse a H2O with being a Rolex or an Omega homage. Unfortunately, most of the other micro brands on the market all look a little too similar and definitely rely heavily on Miyota, Seiko, or Selitta for their movements. Nothing wrong with any of that, if you want a cookie cutter watch, but it is obvious that H2O intends to provide a different product from its design to the engine running each watch. That is something special.


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5 (Feb 23, 2015)

grama73 said:


> Mono ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7392714
> View attachment 7392722
> ...


Fantastic watch, dial looks very nice in this case

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> @ asrar.merchant: it's a DLC bronze version?
> 
> View attachment 7500866


No sir. It's a DLC Rose Gold version.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Wonder of Basel I can say. My latest acquisition and finally I have a 7Carbon










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC Bronze Vintage shout out


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

rosborn said:


> My son is getting married May 28th; so, I am hoping to have my Orca by then.


Let me know by email your order ID so that we get this done in time.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Clemens I emailed you about my order....Its 8 weeks tomorrow! Will it be shipped 3/23? Please say Yes! I wanted to add an extra set of lugbars to the order if i could.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like great watches at H2O! I've been thinking of ordering this one for a bit now. How does payment work? Do you pay up front and just wait or is it partial payment with the rest payed before delivery?









I'm also loving this one....borrowed pic from another fine WUS member.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Unless it's a preorder, you just pay. Depending if it's a stock item or an assembly job, up to 8 weeks delay. Just follow order instructions on the web site. You'll be right.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Alan Latham said:


> Hey Clemens I emailed you about my order....Its 8 weeks tomorrow! Will it be shipped 3/23? Please say Yes! I wanted to add an extra set of lugbars to the order if i could.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1.Same here...order date 01/03/16. Actually, I sent an email on the 13th. Then, again on the 17th... Trying to set an extra set of lug bars included on an Orca order completed on the 1st. I'm hoping I can save on shipping charges..


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me know by email your order ID so that we get this done in time.


Email sent to [email protected].

Thank you very much for your kind and generous offer. I look forward to wearing my new Orca at my son's wedding!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Email sent to [email protected].
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind and generous offer. I look forward to wearing my new Orca at my son's wedding!


And that's my bday too 

Congrats to your son. Good day you chose


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Danny T said:


> And that's my bday too
> 
> Congrats to your son. Good day you chose


I'll remember that your birthday is May 28th and I'll send you a photo from the festivities.

We are getting a wonderful daughter in-law so it truly is a blessed event.

Thank you sir!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

All black attack with the DLC Orca Vintage on top grain black calf leather with yellow core from Helmutwatches

The sterile Orca bezel is such a beautiful fit to this case.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Looks great DT, love the AllBlack, all the way. If you know what I mean.
Hoping the man is back in the office soon I just love that DLC buckle.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Ladies and gentleman I have to announce now that our good friend Danny T has joined

The Dark Side of the Force and has become

Darth Danny.

And that's what he will be called form now on.

LOVE IT. Copying you exactly on this one. Case to bezel and dial to strap.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Ladies and gentleman I have to announce now that our good friend Danny T has joined
> 
> The Dark Side of the Force and has become
> 
> ...


Thx Asrar 

The dark side awaits you my friend. We welcome new warriors to battle the alliance. You have felt the power of the dark side and you've embraced it rather than resist.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Would you believe I watched episode III last night. 
Even though it's not, Danny had the Destro first so how about we call him Darth Destro?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> Would you believe I watched episode III last night.
> Even though it's not, Danny had the Destro first so how about we call him Darth Destro?


I knew that fact that he had it. But secretly I was hopping to topple him to that one and be the Darth Destro myself.

If it gets to that I will fight him for the title of Darth Destro, with me newly built saber, The 7Carbon

No no this infighting is what was harmful to the sith ages ago. So no this shall not happen.

I will find contentment in settling for the title of Darth Vintage and be the apprentice of Darth Destro










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

You know Darth is technically a Sith Lord . 
You could be Darth 7C.
For something silly, try this.
http://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/toys/testgen/2239#.VvMq-vDXerU


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

LoL you guys are a riot.  Love it. There's plenty of room in the Dark Side's Death Star 

Come one come all. Only requirement is a full DLC H2O


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Bugger man, can I bring my DLC CH6 to the party once I get the DLC buckle off the man. This will be the best I can do for now.
Just call me Darth Kinosaki for now. I made my own one up.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Been a while with this Orca case.

Torpedo wth GMT mounted on a beautiful 24/22 tan leather from MartyStraps and Maddog high tech buckle


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Ian, enjoy your custom polished ORCA DIVE version! Polished is always my favorite version of the ORCA.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Let me know by email your order ID so that we get this done in time.


Hi Clemens.

Did you receive my email? It would have come from [email protected]. I did not receive a reply from H2O Watch but am assuming you received it.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Ian, enjoy your custom polished ORCA DIVE version! Polished is always my favorite version of the ORCA.


WOW WOW WOW, I,m a very happy man  I have wanted this watch for such a long time!!! I think it may take the pride of my H2O/HELBERG fleet spot for quite a while LOL


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

So it seems that Clemens is back at customizing work...good to know


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

FIRST TIME BRONZE WITHIN 3 YEARS OF ORCA HISTORY:

*H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE*

Soon to be launched on OCEANICTIME
First 50x orders will include FREE upgrade package with a total value of 630 Euro!

ETA 2892 movement upgrade (150 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK ISOFRANE incl. buckle (100 Euro) + MADDOG BLACK SHARK incl. MADDOG bronze buckle (230 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK HORWEEN incl. H2O CNC bronze buckle (150 Euro)


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Always impressive, Mr. Helberg.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Extraordinary Clemens! This is the one I've been waiting for.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dam. The Orca family grows yet again. 

Look at the finishing of that rosy bronze !


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Spring has arrived in Cornwall. Sunshine, Daffodil's, Camellia's and Mono 2 in the garden. 
View attachment 7564978
View attachment 7564994
View attachment 7565010
View attachment 7565026


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> FIRST TIME BRONZE
> 
> Been waiting for this for months now...
> Just getting concerned it might be out of my league with so many precious gifts...holding my breath...
> Clemens has always surprised us with reasonable pricing though, so high hopes...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Man I love it, unfortunately no more bronze for me. To much acid in my skin, Verdi green. Unless I could get it lacquered.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> FIRST TIME BRONZE WITHIN 3 YEARS OF ORCA HISTORY:
> 
> *H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE*
> 
> ...


Will there be special dials for this version or "only" the already well known ones from the Orca configurator?


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

+1 Grama. I have been dreaming of a navy blue shield or black MOP dial for the bronzo.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All watches will be equipped with a *new high glossy dial*. In my opinion this looks perfect to the ceramic inlay and the full bronze bezels.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> All watches will be equipped with a *new high glossy dial*. In my opinion this looks perfect to the ceramic inlay and the full bronze bezels.


I can't wait for OceanicTime to do the full reveal. This is gonna be killer! And high glossy dial is a definite win in my book. I'm torn between this and hopefully upcoming CH8 SS 5th anniversary model. 
By the way Clemens, I just got the CH5 in the mail yesterday and holy cow the watch is phenomenal!!!!!!!! After looking for a pilot for the past year or so and deciding to go with the Helberg, easily one of the best decisions ive made


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

FIRST TIME BRONZE WITHIN 3 YEARS OF ORCA HISTORY:

*H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE*

Soon to be launched on OCEANICTIME
First 50x orders will include FREE upgrade package with a total value of 630 Euro!

ETA 2892 movement upgrade (150 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK ISOFRANE incl. buckle (100 Euro) + MADDOG BLACK SHARK incl. MADDOG bronze buckle (230 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK HORWEEN incl. H2O CNC bronze buckle (150 Euro)


----------



## BT1993 (Dec 1, 2010)

I never get tired of a classic looking diver!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


>


*
simply wonderful!*


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Till now we have been shown 2 different bezels, the turbine and the rectangle so when i understood it right, one more to come => minimalistic or square or something completely different?

AND
there is already something on the homepage but not usable at the moment
H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE / PRE-ORDER / DELIVERY 01.05.2016


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

FIRST TIME BRONZE WITHIN 3 YEARS OF ORCA HISTORY:

*H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE*

Soon to be launched on OCEANICTIME
First 50x orders will include FREE upgrade package with a total value of 630 Euro!

ETA 2892 movement upgrade (150 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK ISOFRANE incl. buckle (100 Euro) + MADDOG BLACK SHARK incl. MADDOG bronze buckle (230 Euro) + ORIGINAL BLACK HORWEEN incl. H2O CNC bronze buckle (150 Euro)


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> FIRST TIME BRONZE WITHIN 3 YEARS OF ORCA HISTORY:
> 
> *H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE*
> 
> Soon to be launched on OCEANICTIME



View attachment 7582898


I haven't got an Orca yet, but I know now why I waited.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahh, the turbine bezel seems to be available with and without inlay - really like it - but which to choose....hmm


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone guess the color of the dial in the bronze Orca?


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Nightshift


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

All this pictures should be BAN, my poor retirement fund...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Anyone guess the color of the dial in the bronze Orca?


Thinking about black - for me it would make sense as the inlay seems to be black and i don´t think Clemens will add additional colours.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Vintage - Carbon hardend
Orca Dive - „The White One"
Kalmar 1


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

grama73 said:


> mekenical said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone guess the color of the dial in the bronze Orca?
> ...


Probably, the little part I can see looks to be a black dial.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Dedicated to *Asrar*, which i/we was/were able to meet in Munich and Nuremberg over the easter weekend.

Thanks for very interesting talks about watches in common, h2o in special and a lot of other themes.

Appreciate it a lot and i/we hope to see you again...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Dedicated to *Asrar*, which i/we was/were able to meet in Munich and Nuremberg over the easter weekend.
> 
> Thanks for very interesting talks about watches in common, h2o in special and a lot of other themes.
> 
> ...


I am so humbled my eyes teared when I saw these pics. I am really honoured and humbled by your post. I have no words to thank you my friend.

Lovely conversations and great company on both days.

See you soon mate Insha Allah. Looking forward to it.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Meeting an intelligent person is real growth for the mind and character. Pure joy. Had this wonderful experience of meeting the Great Grama73. Amazing human with a golden heart.

Sitting late at night now and reminiscing the recent meeting with the beautiful Tungum Mono.

Both me and the Tungum love this great man, Grama73. God bless him in abundance.










By the way this roller buckle is the single most luxurious buckle in the industry.

Thank you Clemens for all this joy you provide to so many people.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Been a while with this Orca case.
> 
> Torpedo wth GMT mounted on a beautiful 24/22 tan leather from MartyStraps and Maddog high tech buckle


can you let me know the combination you selected on the website. I like this and want to buy the same configuration


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The bronze is live guys, go get it! Just seen it posted.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

For pre-existing owners of an Orca "inner case"...will the bronze "outer case" module be available for purchase as well? And, will the "inclining bezel" (for the 6.5mm crystal) insert be available as a customizable option on the bronze turbine bezel?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently in this pre-sales with the premium package there will be only the three configurations available as they are. No changes are possible.

The bronze DIVE outer case will not be available as separate item, as all outer cases were ordered including the bronze inner cases.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Meeting an intelligent person is real growth for the mind and character. Pure joy.
> The Watch Boutique


100% the same to me - couldn't say it better!

It was real a great pleasure and gives me some other perspectives/thoughts on some things.

Hope to see you again...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC torpedo


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Currently in this pre-sales with the premium package there will be only the three configurations available as they are. No changes are possible.
> 
> The bronze DIVE outer case will not be available as separate item, as all outer cases were ordered including the bronze inner cases.


Decission, decision...

I was honestly dreaming of a 6,7mm crystal with mother of pearl dial and a turbine bezel.

I was sooo hoping of it...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dheeraj Gaba said:


> can you let me know the combination you selected on the website. I like this and want to buy the same configuration


SS Orca Torpedo case
Bezel 2 - Turbine
15 sec ceramic/flat/black inlay
Dial 5 - GMT/BlackGMT 
Handset 1 GMT/Chrome
Flat crystal


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My 'one of a kind' custom Orca part is done and enroute back to me. 

Saw a teaser pic and boy oh boy it's gonna look crazy on the watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Danny,

you are exciting my curiosity.... 

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> you are exciting my curiosity....
> 
> Rafy.


LoL. I won't let the cat out of the bag yet. Even Clemens hasn't seen it.

I'll be doing a proper full reveal once I get it.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

ORCA Dive on Isofrane, pretty much travel diver perfection. It'll be on wrist under the surface tomorrow!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

POLISHED ORCA DIVE. The long wait is over, Fedex delivery today and I can't even wait to set time or date before the iPhone is clicking. lol Immediately sized the bracelet and away. To be honest it looks equally good on the black horween with the polished buckle.This is polished bling with a capital B. And I love it!!!! And the detail in the dial is stunning. I
View attachment 7636234
View attachment 7636242
View attachment 7636250
View attachment 7636258
View attachment 7636290
placed it along side my brushed finish K1 for comparison.  The ceramic inclined bezel is perfect. A massive thanks to Clemens for getting it to me before my holiday.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you Clemens!! My Orca arrived today! Love it!!!! Can anyone tell me if this is the 2892 movement from the pic?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ianacr said:


> View attachment 7636330
> View attachment 7636338
> View attachment 7636402
> View attachment 7636418
> ...


OMG! That polished Orca Dive is gorgeous!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Alan Latham said:


> Thank you Clemens!! My Orca arrived today! Love it!!!! Can anyone tell me if this is the 2892 movement from the pic?


I believe it is a 2824 as it is a 25-jewel movement. The 2892 is a 21-jewel movement.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> Thank you Clemens!! My Orca arrived today! Love it!!!! Can anyone tell me if this is the 2892 movement from the pic?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the 2892 the standard movement in the Orca?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I think that is a 2824.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes I believe you're right... Thanks for your help guys....Feel a bit mislead by the website when I ordered.....it stated the 2892 was being offered as a free upgrade as long as the movements were available....and remained on there for several weeks after I ordered .... The website says 2824 again now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> Yes I believe you're right... Thanks for your help guys....Feel a bit mislead by the website when I ordered.....it stated the 2892 was being offered as a free upgrade as long as the movements were available....and remained on there for several weeks after I ordered .... The website says 2824 again now....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a bit of a bummer. When I placed my order the website indicated the movement was a 2892.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Did you receive your watch yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> Did you receive your watch yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Baseball and Torpedo


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

H2O Orca on Mesh....this one has the 2mm Domed Crystal .....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rosborn said:


> That is a bit of a bummer. When I placed my order the website indicated the movement was a 2892.


Not sure, but on the website was mentioned the 2892 upgrade deal is for a limited time period only, if i remember right it was told that if the 2892s are 
out of stock the "normal" 2824 will be used again as usual is in the Orcas


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Not sure, but on the website was mentioned the 2892 upgrade deal is for a limited time period only, if i remember right it was told that if the 2892s are
> out of stock the "normal" 2824 will be used again as usual is in the Orcas


Okay. I'm not really worried about it. I've had great experience with the 2824 but had read really great things about the 2892.


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes it did state that .....however the website continued to indicate the 2892 upgrade on the configurator for several weeks AFTER my order was placed.....I would have bought anyway but feel I was definitely mislead.....just my 2 cents....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Alan Latham said:


> Yes it did state that .....however the website continued to indicate the 2892 upgrade on the configurator for several weeks AFTER my order was placed.....I would have bought anyway but feel I was definitely mislead.....just my 2 cents....
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. That's what I'm talking about. When I paid for my Orca the movement description stated ETA 2892. I should have taken a photo. Like you, Alan, I would have purchased the watch anyway but the configurator indicated that the movement in my watch was going to be the ETA 2892.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, i don´t want to argue it was different. i understood it like i mentioned earlier in the thread and i did recieve some with the 2892 and some with the 2824.

To me it makes nearly no difference. The 2824 is the older development based on a handwound movement 2801 (no date) / 2804 (date) with additional automatic bridge, 
the 2892 was already constructed to be automatic in first line. 
For this reason the 289X family has a much bigger variety than the 2824 family inside the eta group.

The measurements of this 2 movements are the same - width and hight from top (dial) till crown wave. 
The only significant difference is the hight between the crown wave and the top of the rotor. 
Due to my explanation of the basic construction before, the 2892 is here thinner - talking about 1,0-1,1 mm (depending on which rotor is used on the 2824).

Both movements should be more than ok in daily use and can be repaired or regulated by every serious watchmaker.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&ETA_2824_2&
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&ETA_2892A2&


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have had in 2015 for some time the free movement upgrade from 2824 to 2892 for the ORCA series, but this free movement upgrade closed for orders in SEPTEMBER 2015 with last watch deliveries in November 2015. Since about 5 months this upgrade is no more available!!! Only if you purchased the ETA 2892 movement upgrade for *ADDITIONAL 150 Euro* you received the ETA 2892 even after November 2015. Unfortunately your watches are correctly assembled with the ETA 2824, which by the way doesn´t run any worse compared to the ETA 2892.


----------



## svetoslav (Jan 21, 2014)

Dear Clemens, I really apologise for writing in this thread, but I can't get in contact with you. I just want to know when will I receive my Helberg CH1 bronze. It's been way more time since I've ordered it, than what is stated as a waiting period for it. I wanted to get it for my birthday, which is not an option anymore 
Kind regards, 
Svetoslav


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, your watch is one week late and will be send next week.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I did write that I would have purchased my Orca regardless...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca GMT


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This is a very Cool version of the Orca GMT 

I still have this dial on my wish list. I will get it one day!!!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

VERY NICE GMT !!!!!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Great and very unique GMT with those set of hands. Very very special. You have a marvelous eye to select this kind of a setup. Clean and classy.

With the GMT the dial gets crowded so our friend kept the hands thin adding to the legibility. This is some amazing thinking Grama73.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> We have had in 2015 for some time the free movement upgrade from 2824 to 2892 for the ORCA series, but this free movement upgrade closed for orders in SEPTEMBER 2015 with last watch deliveries in November 2015. Since about 5 months this upgrade is no more available!!! Only if you purchased the ETA 2892 movement upgrade for *ADDITIONAL 150 Euro* you received the ETA 2892 even after November 2015. Unfortunately your watches are correctly assembled with the ETA 2824, which by the way doesn´t run any worse compared to the ETA 2892.


No worries, Clemens. I am looking forward to wearing my Orca. Thank you for working so hard making wonderful watches that are so sought after. Everyone here truly appreciates what you do and the incredible effort you exert. It can't be easy to satisfy everyone.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

INFO FROM FACEBOOK concerning H2O Website

*JFYI: SERVER MAINTAINANCE
*
* Currently our internet server will be maintained and therefore the internet pages are not available. Also our email system, which is hosted on the same server, is not available. I´m expecting that everything is up and running again within the next 1-2 days.*
* Sorry for your invonvenience!*


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

*So, latest news that i have - 3:00pm german time.
*
There seems to be some problem with the server where the webserver and email were both hosted. 

So at the moment Clemens is doing his best to get the homepage running again but there must be made some checks before doing this.

No need for panic at all in my eyes, the problems are already identified and they are working on a stabile solution. 
As weekend is starting in germany it may take a little bit longer (perhaps till next week) but then it should be done.

Due to this bad situation Clemens is not able to answer mails as they don´t reach him, it is not quite clear if there is a mail-backup and if yes for how much hours on the side of his provider.

So i think it will be an option that you rewrite your mails when the hompage is online and working proper for more than 24h.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

honestly i wanted to show you something totally different today but it shouldn't have happened due to different reasons. 
so i decided to show you something different:

Orca Mono on Herringbone Tweed


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Great and very unique GMT with those set of hands. Very very special. You have a marvelous eye to select this kind of a setup. Clean and classy.
> 
> With the GMT the dial gets crowded so our friend kept the hands thin adding to the legibility. This is some amazing thinking Grama73.
> 
> The Watch Boutique


Thanks for compliment Asrar.

The idea behind this modification are as you mentioned

1. clean the overall look as the dial is full enough because of gmt inner dial

but also i had also some other thoughts which i can share with you.

2. the shape of the gmt hand tip is nearly the same as the shape of the minute and hour hand tips of the handset 2.
3. the split line inside the minute and hour hand is picked up in the markers at 3, 6 ,9 and a little bit at 12.
4. the visibility of the orange inner circle of the gmt hand makes a special "gmt look" for me.

i am quite happy with the result right now


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Seems someone dislikes H2O.  Our server is getting permanently DDOS attacks since beginning of the week. I´m going to chance the server provider in the next week and therefore the complete shop will move it´s location. That´s a lot of work and organisation, but I´m confident to get this problem solved. This whole process will take a few days and as soon as the website is running stable again I will come back to you by email too. I´m sorry for your inconvenience, but this is something out of my control.


Maybe a bit of industrial sabotage. You never know these days.
There has just been a report here with over 300 Manuka Honey bee hives poisoned in a state forest.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Why are there adds coming through on Tapatalk ?


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Dive and Marvil comic strap


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Grama73 I love that explanation you provided for the GMT orca choices. Excellent, very thoughtful and logical.

Now this white dive Orca is not yours. How did you get access to it. Hahahaha.

I love the playful marvel strap. Such a way to colour it up and make it really spicy.

But the star of the show right now is that Herringbone strap. Man man man how on earth did you think that. That is sheer class. Nothing but absolute pure highest class.

Who makes those straps and how to get one. I am a herringbone addict. And to top it the tweed

And then to top everything you put it on the mino case.

Nothing can ever be more classy and elegant than that MONO on a TWEED HERRINGBONE strap.

I love this setup the most.

Even the dial choice is just perfect for this setup.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterday had this on my wrist for an important contest.

Clemens favourite red strap.

I saw this strap on his wrist when I first met him. He had it on the Oceanictime watch. The grey of the titanium and this red strap looked super nice.

He had sent me this red strap long back and I never wore it. After seeing his combo I decided to put this on with my 7carbon vintage case. For the grey plus red match in a way possible for me.

The vintage is one of my favourite orca cases. Love the comfy fit.










And I love Tim Hortons. Best in the world in my opinion.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And then today I changed to a blue Maddog and Damascus steel buckle from Maddog. Some super match up.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> And I love Tim Hortons. Best in the world in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Are you in Canada Asrar?? Where? You better not be in Toronto and not have messaged me !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny firstly you are messing up my system. Somehow I need to have that exact orca dive combo now.

I got that full steel turbine bezel on my vintage from Clemens a month back and I have some special love for it. Now you show it to me on a dive orca in white dial and I don't have that white dial.

I need this exact combo.

Operating system was set on reduced watch purchase and it's restarting right now. Man why did you do that.

Bro, I am not in Canada. If I was coming there you would have known about it weeks in advance. That's for sure.

I am in Bahrain and we just got our first of five Tim Hortons. Thank God. Love them so much.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Danny firstly you are messing up my system. Somehow I need to have that exact orca dive combo now.
> 
> I got that full steel turbine bezel on my vintage from Clemens a month back and I have some special love for it. Now you show it to me on a dive orca in white dial and I don't have that white dial.
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry. The Tims threw me off and I didn't know they opened franchises there. They don't mess around in UAE. If it's something good they gotta have it there also lol.

I bet those franchises will pay for themselves in about a week.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Wrong. They pay for themselves in three hours of opening.

Don't ever be sorry mate. I am looking forward to come visiting you.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Wrong. They pay for themselves in three hours of opening.
> 
> Don't ever be sorry mate. I am looking forward to come visiting you.
> 
> http://www.thewatch.boutique


Let's have a get together at Danny's! Heck, I'm practically his neighbor.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll host an H2O GTG 

That would be sweet. I'll supply the booze, you guys bring the strippers......I mean watches 

LoL


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I'd be in if you all come to NZ. 
I can sleep about 11 comfortably, not counting the lounge rooms.
I've never been to Canada, I have some very distant relatives there somewhere. One day.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in for a meeting in the second half of 2016 in Toronto too.  TAMPA, NY and LA are on my list as well. Hope to have some beer or coffee with you.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry guys spent my dosh going to Japan in June. If it's late half of 2016. You never know.
Unless someone is in Osaka or Kobe in June.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Enjoy your stay in Osaka! I have been in Osaka for about 40 times during business trip and really loved the fresh sushi food.

On Friday I got new strap samples and here is one which I will produce in different versions. It fits great the ORCA series, but also the KALMAR 1 + KALMAR 2 + HELBERG CH6 and HELBERG CH8. Other versions will be made with the typicall double straight / cross stitching also with different yarn colors. Width is 30mm at the lugs and 24mm as the buckle.


----------



## Thommi (Dec 15, 2015)

Here a new unique MASTERPIECE from Clemens, which I picked up yesterday!!!!!

The company is a Kalmar 2 Tungum.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Thommi said:


> Here a new unique MASTERPIECE from Clemens, which I picked up yesterday!!!!!
> 
> The company is a Kalmar 2 Tungum.


Wow! That is even more beautiful than I expected.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I'm in for a meeting in the second half of 2016 in Toronto too.  TAMPA, NY and LA are on my list as well. Hope to have some beer or coffee with you.


If you ever decide to make it down to Houston, Texas you'll be welcomed by a pretty substantial watch community. And there is definitely something to be said about our BBQ and beer down here!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

That bronze orca dive GMT!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Enjoy your stay in Osaka! I have been in Osaka for about 40 times during business trip and really loved the fresh sushi food.
> 
> On Friday I got new strap samples and here is one which I will produce in different versions. It fits great the ORCA series, but also the KALMAR 1 + KALMAR 2 + HELBERG CH6 and HELBERG CH8. Other versions will be made with the typicall double straight / cross stitching also with different yarn colors. Width is 30mm at the lugs and 24mm as the buckle.
> 
> ...


Very nice idea! like this look when the lugs are optical continued in the strap.



Thommi said:


> Here a new unique MASTERPIECE from Clemens, which I picked up yesterday!!!!!
> 
> The company is a Kalmar 2 Tungum.


Grrrrrr!!!

Nice to see the differnt colours... and of course the Orca bronze "live" - you got a nice piece unique - Orca Bronze GMT - like it!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Paying Hommage to the great idea and execution of Matthias with the jeans and leather strap, I did this change up immediately

(Ofcourse in my case the strap is no made by me in any way. It's from strapped watch co. )

I love this Damast buckle from Maddog.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just finished a new strap - orange Nappa leather, double layer - to bring some colour to my Orca GMT.

The handset change looks even nice in the dark


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Excellent Grama73!! and as usual super nice pictures


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Enjoy your stay in Osaka! I have been in Osaka for about 40 times during business trip and really loved the fresh sushi food.
> 
> On Friday I got new strap samples and here is one which I will produce in different versions. It fits great the ORCA series, but also the KALMAR 1 + KALMAR 2 + HELBERG CH6 and HELBERG CH8. Other versions will be made with the typicall double straight / cross stitching also with different yarn colors. Width is 30mm at the lugs and 24mm as the buckle.
> 
> ...


Wow they look big, I like them. A bit of a change for you. Change is good.
You know what I really want , hint! It's rubber and it has a deployment clasp. Or it's really shiny and starts with Or.. Di.. And your teasing me with it aren't you?
Shame about you web site. It was probably due for an upgrade. Server wise.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> If you ever decide to make it down to Houston, Texas you'll be welcomed by a pretty substantial watch community. And there is definitely something to be said about our BBQ and beer down here!


I'm working on my first southern BBQ style 3 & 1/2 kg of brisket on Saturday. I'll start it on Thursday. I must admit you guys know how to BBQ beef.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s a good hint, Nigel. A rubber in this shape would be cool too and would fit most H2O/HELBERG watches.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmmm, i once tried a Bell and Ross with such a wide rubber strap and honestly i didn´t like it at all

too much skin covered with unbreathable rubber, it was a warm day, not really a nice feeling - not a must have for me

but leather straps in this look - i am in!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok getting ready to finally pull the trigger on an Orca/ torpedo case. Questions for the experts here on the difference on the sapphire bezel inlay vs the ceramic inlay. Besides the obvious cost difference how do the 2 compare as far in daylight? Are both legible the reason for this question is I currently own a Steinhart O1B with ceramic bezel and in certain lighting conditions the numbers do not show very well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

thegreightone said:


> Ok getting ready to finally pull the trigger on an Orca/ torpedo case. Questions for the experts here on the difference on the sapphire bezel inlay vs the ceramic inlay. Besides the obvious cost difference how do the 2 compare as far in daylight? Are both legible the reason for this question is I currently own a Steinhart O1B with ceramic bezel and in certain lighting conditions the numbers do not show very well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sapphire bezel is basically a glass insert with the lume underneath and gives a more shiny appearance. The ceramic bezel is a more deep and rich appearance with the markings filled with lume and IMO is brighter in the dark.

Depends on the look you want. The sapphire bezel blends more seamlessly with the sapphire glass on he dial module. The ceramic has a more elegance and depth.

Tough choice for sure, but I would give the edge to the ceramic bezel insert on the torpedo case which is what I have on my SS torpedo.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The sapphire bezel is basically a glass insert with the lume underneath and gives a more shiny appearance. The ceramic bezel is a more deep and rich appearance with the markings filled with lume and IMO is brighter in the dark.
> 
> Depends on the look you want. The sapphire bezel blends more seamlessly with the sapphire glass on he dial module. The ceramic has a more elegance and depth.
> 
> Tough choice for sure, but I would give the edge to the ceramic bezel insert on the torpedo case which is what I have on my SS torpedo.


Awesome thanks for the input! Based off your description believe I'll be going with the ceramic bezel as well.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As Danny said before, the ceramic is really deep black - the sapphire inlay has this unengraved surface - both are very good - depending what you personally prefer.
it is hard togive advice, there are many points to be taken into consideration.
i have the ceramic on my torpedo and never was sad about it


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

grama73 said:


> As Danny said before, the ceramic is really deep black - the sapphire inlay has this unengraved surface - both are very good - depending what you personally prefer.
> it is hard togive advice, there are many points to be taken into consideration.
> i have the ceramic on my torpedo and never was sad about it


Thanks for the input. Think I'm going to stay with the ceramic based off of what I could find and of coarse with input from the both of you. Thanks again. Once I place the order now comes the wait!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

thegreightone said:


> Thanks for the input. Think I'm going to stay with the ceramic based off of what I could find and of coarse with input from the both of you. Thanks again. Once I place the order now comes the wait!


Don´t panic - it will take a few days with the homepage but it will be worth waiting

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-hydra-prototype-images-2909226-18.html#post28143354


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Don´t panic - it will take a few days with the homepage but it will be worth waiting
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-hydra-prototype-images-2909226-18.html#post28143354


Thanks you for the website update!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just curious, is Made in Germany found anywhere on the Orca? If not, that would be a very cool inscription to have on the watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I've been wanting to do this for the longest time and didn't know where to start. I've toyed with the idea of trying it myself but never went through with it for whatever reason. I wanted to relume one of my H20 Orca bezels using C3 lume so I could achieve the 2 colour lume effect like you see on the IWC aquatimers.

I discovered a post/thread on another watch forum I am active on where a member had sourced relume services and would be offering the services through his new venture ToxicNatos -- https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com. My eyes lit up, and didn't even hesitate to let Terry know that I will be sending the bezel to him to be relumed ASAP. I opted for the brightest lume available c3 Superluminova. So off went the bezel to Terry's attention.

So fast forward a few weeks and Terry tells me it's done and that it would be shipped immediately after payment was made.

I have to say that Terry's CS is freakin stellar. He kept me informed and when the bezel was done sent me some teaser pics and outlined the process involved to get the end result you see below.

So here it is! The Danny T killer ONE OF A KIND H2O Orca 


















































































Bezel on the right is the standard bgw9 SL used on all H2O watch dials and bezels. Bezel on the left is the newly relumed one with c3.

**Note - I left the lume pip on the bezel the OEM bgw9 and did not have that changed**










Wristies


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Nice Dan, the lume looks great. Even though I've seen it before. Held my tongue.
Thinking about luming the Hydra bezel. Maybe.
Good job


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, I think that´s the first dual color lumed H2O ORCA worldwide!  Congratulation! 

I think we will see soon something similar on one of my watches.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Danny, I think that´s the first dual color lumed H2O ORCA worldwide!  Congratulation!
> 
> I think we will see soon something similar on one of my watches.


Always nice to be first 

I think the end result was a success. 
Should look even better combined with the GMT dial module which I will try tonight.

Great to hear that you will try this on a future watch Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW, 2000x post in this thread! And more to come.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> WOW, 2000x post in this thread! And more to come.


Once I'm able to place my order and receive my Orca. I'll be sure to add many posts with pics


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL! The server should be up and running again in the next week.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

congrats danny - this is really a good re-luming work - thanks for pictures and the night shots


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

As promised swapped in the GMT dial module and it adds a third lume colour to the mix


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Always teasing, Aren't you? I'm really looking forward to getting to Germany again. This time I will have some one to visit.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

My friend, I just hope it's not the last.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Thinking about a like but seariously that's a understatement. So what do I say? Like more?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The H2O sites is up and running.

Super fast, previous account login & password are the same, all my previous order history are present : all perfect. I think Clemens is doing super good, and all seems to be Back to Business; excellent just a small bug on the K1 configurator first left option while selection the cases it does not show pictures of the dials, I am sure improvements and corrections will be done next week. Performance wise it is excellent from Dubai, also for the lucky guys in Europe / North America it should be wonderful speed, especially the configurator: it is a bit more time the first time: as it needs to download on the cache of the my local Web Browser some files; them all super fast 

I did a quick test all all pages => All OK so far. Super mega extra Happy to have back our lovely H2O watch site, it was hard all these days without "Surfing" on it and dream / decide on my future purchases

I am still a bit sick in recovery mode, but I am so exacted that the H2O site is Live again, I have to take a couple of Orca and Kalmar and to go straight to the beach for a small dive  (LoL).


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Rafy, THANK YOU for your review! 

We worked hard the last days to get our shop transferred to our new standalone server at a new hosting company. Before we had a shared server with several other websites and now the complete server is only working to serve the H2O pages and you as my customers. I would recommend to clear the browser cache before accessing the H2O pages again so that all images are reloaded by your browser. Takes a while as each single configurator has a size of approx. 50MB.

I will have a look into the issue you reported and of course in the next days we will try to eliminate all errors.

Edit:
I think the H2O KALMAR 1 configurator is working OK, but there are many options missing, like SS bezels with sapphire inlay etc. I will add thise options soon to the shop.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

i cleared the cache and all is working fine - actually i can choose 4 bezels in the k1 configurator, 3 cera and 1 minimalistic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about some yellow ostrich shoes.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

the opposite to Dany's "colourful" Orca (yellow strap, two tone lume)

The dark side of the Orca...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Strap. I like it, I think it will be/match good with the K2 MG too


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> How about some yellow ostrich shoes.


Sporty and fresh Darth Danny


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Order finally placed now we wait!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Grama that green strap looks killer on the dark side Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Grama that green strap looks killer on the dark side Orca


I agree with Danny  This Green Olive strap (Maddog) is superb with the DLC Orca  Excellent match, I like it very much!!!

The perfect combo to go on "Commando Mission Battlefront" (LoL)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sporty and fresh Darth Danny


Darth Dan it is then! Nice strap.
Nice !


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

grama73 said:


> The dark side of the Orca...


very aggressive, but imho in DLC the tourbine bezel loses quite a lot


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone here have pics with the Orca/ torpedo on a mesh bracelet?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> WOW, 2000x post in this thread! And more to come.


Clemens,

I've tried contacting you via email but have received response from you; so, I will attempt to make my request here.

I need you to cancel all pending orders that I have with H2O. As indicated in my last email response to you, a very big situation has occurred in my family and I simply need the funds for other purposes.

Thank you,

Rob Osborb


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Tomorrow I will attend a German watch forum meeting and for this occasion I have assembled for myself a few special versions. Exactly what I like, two tone from DLC and bronze. 

My wrist shots are really bad quality, but please let me show.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Cool Clemens!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Unfortunately received the wrong order from Clemens today.
Ordered a DLC Torpedo with a "turbine bezel".
















Definitely not the turbine bezel...
Mistakes happen...but, I'm definitely NOT happy about this. 
.......


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m sorry for mixing up, the bezel you received is the rectangle bezel and not the turbine bezel. Everything else has already been answered to you by email. Anyway, we get this solved asap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This morning, Orca Mono-2 dedicated to my friend Grama73


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This afternoon: Going to "Wild Wadi" Water park with the kids. Taking the Orca Vintage of course  It has a superb view on the famous "Burj Al Arab" and its beach.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This watch likes the water and the splash too much  I think me too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The kids pool was jam packed today; but my Orca was watching  Doing the perfect "Lifeguard" job!! While I was playing like crazy with the kids; having and another Orca at my wrist of course  Pool water at 35 degrees Celsius was perfect to me, as becoming old  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> This morning, Orca Mono-2 dedicated to my friend Grama73
> 
> 
> View attachment 7878530
> ...


thanks a lot rafy!
i like it very much and you know how to get a smile on my face


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m sorry for mixing up, the bezel you received is the rectangle bezel and not the turbine bezel. Everything else has already been answered to you by email. Anyway, we get this solved asap.


Haven't received a reply on the "bezel swap" I emailed you about. Don't know if that's an even viable option; as Orca bezels are uniquely designed. I'm hoping to, at least, get the ball rolling towards an equitable solution soon. Other than the wrong bezel...the unit is stellar.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Clemens,
> 
> I've tried contacting you via email but have received response from you; so, I will attempt to make my request here.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I don't know you but I hope all is well soon and everything gets to much better than it was.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hallo Rafy,
thanks for the Pictures, its Holiday for the Eyes.

Marc


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Haven't received a reply on the "bezel swap" I emailed you about. Don't know if that's an even viable option; as Orca bezels are uniquely designed. I'm hoping to, at least, get the ball rolling towards an equitable solution soon. Other than the wrong bezel...the unit is stellar.


Received an email from Clemens today about the mix-up on my order. What a "stand up" guy; fixing the order to my greatest satisfaction. 
H2O; quality AND excellent CS. I'm a customer for life...


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca Dive


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This strap just arrived Friday and has been in the making for quite some time.

Right down to the edge paint my good friend Aaron from Helmutwatches nailed this strap. The colour of this toad hide is spectacular. And it definitely hits the exotic mark beautifully.

Absolutely love this strap. It'll work well for many of my H2O combos. Can't wait to try it on a DLC case also.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> This strap just arrived Friday and has been in the making for quite some time.
> 
> Right down to the edge paint my good friend Aaron from Helmutwatches nailed this strap. The colour of this toad hide is spectacular. And it definitely hits the exotic mark beautifully.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > This strap just arrived Friday and has been in the making for quite some time.
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Vintage in Full Action - Dubai






I know I am a bit old for this type of activity... But I have to do "Hard Test" of my strong H2O Orca time to time  (LoL)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Orca Vintage in Full Action - Dubai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Rafy!!! How you held the camera as steady on the watch while riding the slide is gold!!!

H2O action vid of the year roflmao !!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Torpedo DLC on charcoal toad.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really cool video Rafy!
Perhaps next time with your wife...less hair on the legs ;-)


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

I emailed Clemens but thought I would get input from others as well. I placed an order 9 days ago for the Orca w/ torpedo case. Today I decided to browse the website and to look at my configuration I ordered and it looks like there has been price drops. 

I'm wondering if Clemens would honor the lower price and refund me the difference?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Honestly I don´t think there was a price drop for the ORCA series. At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Honestly I don´t think there was a price drop for the ORCA series. At least not to my knowledge.


Could there be an issue with the website? I saved the same configuration in my cart and compared the 2. ( the one I ordered) and it definitely shows lower prices.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Might be the exchange rate. When I ordered the hydra I ended up paying an extra 30ish dollars than what was shown due to the exchange rate in PayPal 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Might be the exchange rate. When I ordered the hydra I ended up paying an extra 30ish dollars than what was shown due to the exchange rate in PayPal
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Possibly but the prices are showing directly on the website.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

thegreightone said:


> Possibly but the prices are showing directly on the website.


I'll have to grab screen shots to show.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

Also, just noticed all prices are now in Euros, even for the US.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

That should be a big benefit to buyers in the U.S., for example.

Before, H2O used a fixed exchange rate to dollars and automatically applied it. Now we can pay with our credit cards directly in euros and pay only the minimal foreign currency conversion fee charged by our card providers. 

Thanks Clemens!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Honestly I don´t think there was a price drop for the ORCA series. At least not to my knowledge.


Your absolutely correct! I'm a bonehead to say the least. After further inspection it now shows in euros instead of usd. Next time I'll be more observant before putting my foot in my mouth


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

noregrets said:


> That should be a big benefit to buyers in the U.S., for example.
> 
> Before, H2O used a fixed exchange rate to dollars and automatically applied it. Now we can pay with our credit cards directly in euros and pay only the minimal foreign currency conversion fee charged by our card providers.
> 
> Thanks Clemens!


Is that rate better than PayPal. I was thinking of opening a German bank account and have my wages Direct debited to it, then I could buy more watches from Clemens.
The problem is I'm self employed and don't have wages but I thought it was a good idea anyway. Ha
On a serious note I'll try the credit card next time.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> Is that rate better than PayPal. I was thinking of opening a German bank account and have my wages Direct debited to it, then I could buy more watches from Clemens.
> The problem is I'm self employed and don't have wages but I thought it was a good idea anyway. Ha
> On a serious note I'll try the credit card next time.


Haha. I think Danny and mekenical are already doing the direct deposit to Clemens' bank account from the volume of watches they have. 

Regarding the PayPal currency conversion rate, it's usurious and I don't use that word lightly. The fee should be in basis points and if I recall correctly they charge 2.5% or something like that. Far better to pay in euros on your card.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Well I had to look up usurious, you could have just used extortion or mafia. Then I would have known. I really don't think my ANZ visa is any cheaper, or even direct transfer from NZbank to a German bank. It would me minuscule. Less than 1/2 a percent. It would save Clemens some dough though.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your are correct. The difference in price you mentioned was related to US$ in your saved cart and compared to the Euro price in the store. The store shows since one week only the Euro prices anymore, because at the end my Paypal account accepts only Euro payments from my online store. I was using a better exchange rate in my shop (USD1,10=1 Euro), but the exchange rate from Paypal was much worse than that and resulted into discrepancies between the Dollar price shown in the shop and on Paypal payment. This was misleading and maybe some thought I'm having a benefit from that, but this was never the case.

Using the Euro currency is now more clear and straight forward. I'm also in negotiation with creditcard companies to accept in future Master/Visa/American Express card. This may take 1-2 month to include into the shop.

When we have set up the new shop infrastructure last week we also included a full SSL secured communication between the client PC and our Server. Now even the product pages are encrypted and gives you a better privacy. 

Also our server is now a powerfull standalone machine serving only the H2O pages, which is resulting into much better response times. Lets wait and see how it will perform when I send out the next newsletter this week.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Clemens, we used to use CC over SSL for a long time, before PayPal ?
I think because you did not know who you where paying Then PayPal protection was worth the extra dollars but as most things, once it is in place they look at ways to extend their profit margins.
I think because we know you more personally, once you have the SSL up and running it will be much better for the end user. Which is you. I would rather you got profits from your hard work and effort rather than a company. 
In saying that I have had a few issues with purchases over the years and they have covered my arse. That's what you pay for.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

At the end of the day your credit card company protects you better than PayPal without having to pay those fees to make them rich. Great news Clemens that you will be accepting credit card payments direct. Hope you offer an H20 visa rewards card lol !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> At the end of the day your credit card company protects you better than PayPal without having to pay those fees to make them rich. Great news Clemens that you will be accepting credit card payments direct. Hope you offer an H20 visa rewards card lol !!


I wish!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

And I've got a VERY cool incoming from the labs of H2O in the very near future.....stay tuned


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have got this week new sample straps which will fit to nearly perfect to every single H2O / HELBERG model with 24mm. The strap is a 30mm/24mm design and takes up the curve from the case and looks like an integrated strap.  The orange color is not colorfull enough and will be changed for final product.

Here is my mixed H2O ORCA CLASSIC DLC with the new strap.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Super config there with vintage Danny. Solid chunk of German Stainless Steel. Love it.

Surely my next one as this vintage case is turning out to be my favourite, along with all the others in the ORCA series. Hahahahaha

Here is today's combo, after a long long time










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


>


Not bad at all but i see it the same like you - the orange must be more powerful, perhaps even the white should be a little bit brighter for more contrast - 
this strap wants to be seen  .
From my own experience orange is a difficult colour to find the right sewing thread.
The lines of the strap are really nice.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Torpedo "black and white" in the sun


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> I have got this week new sample straps which will fit to nearly perfect to every single H2O / HELBERG model with 24mm. The strap is a 30mm/24mm design and takes up the curve from the case and looks like an integrated strap.


very beautiful! :-!

...but I prefer the 24/24 and better still it steel bracelet! ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I really like that SS bezel and DLC case combo Clemens !

The notched strap style has a very B+R look also


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I have got this week new sample straps which will fit to nearly perfect to every single H2O / HELBERG model with 24mm. The strap is a 30mm/24mm design and takes up the curve from the case and looks like an integrated strap.  The orange color is not colorfull enough and will be changed for final product.
> Here is my mixed H2O ORCA CLASSIC DLC with the new strap.


Wow very nice.....next question is that watch configuration available?


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I have got this week new sample straps which will fit to nearly perfect to every single H2O / HELBERG model with 24mm. The strap is a 30mm/24mm design and takes up the curve from the case and looks like an integrated strap.  The orange color is not colorfull enough and will be changed for final product.
> 
> Here is my mixed H2O ORCA CLASSIC DLC with the new strap.


Wow that is nice. Next question is that watch configuration available yet?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Super config there with vintage Danny. Solid chunk of German Stainless Steel. Love it.
> 
> Surely my next one as this vintage case is turning out to be my favourite, along with all the others in the ORCA series. Hahahahaha
> 
> ...


The watch/strap combo you have here Asrar is perfect ! Flows perfectly.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Gregger said:


> Wow that is nice. Next question is that watch configuration available yet?


I will soon offer REGULARLY weekly specials on my shop pages which are combination that could not be ordered directly from the store/configurator. Most of the weekly specials will become available with only 1-5 pieces each and I plan a delivery of these pieces within 7 working days.

So to answer your question, there is a good possibility that this special ORCA mixed version will become available soon.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I will soon offer REGULARLY weekly specials on my shop pages which are combination that could not be ordered directly from the store/configurator. Most of the weekly specials will become available with only 1-5 pieces each and I plan a delivery of these pieces within 7 working days.
> 
> So to answer your question, there is a good possibility that this special ORCA mixed version will become available soon.


Fantastic.... I'm looking for a very special watch for my 25th wedding anniversary gift from my wife and this may be the one &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I will soon offer REGULARLY weekly specials on my shop pages which are combination that could not be ordered directly from the store/configurator. Most of the weekly specials will become available with only 1-5 pieces each and I plan a delivery of these pieces within 7 working days.
> 
> So to answer your question, there is a good possibility that this special ORCA mixed version will become available soon.


Fantastic.... I'm looking for a very special watch for my 25th wedding anniversary gift from my wife and this may be the one 


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's good to be special 

I like rare birds in my cages.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

How the ACTUAL F did I miss the fact that there were all these new cases and dials?! The dress case and the thin minimal dial and hands is just absolutely stunning!! I was gutted I missed the pre order for the hydra, but this hits that more dressy spot perfectly.

Stunning stuff! Looks like I have a few thousands posts to flip through.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

As Clemens showed his Orca Classic i will do the same 

Classic - Dial 4 grey - Sapphire inlay - strap in "battleship grey"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Lovely 

Thanks for the very nice pictures 

I missing the Orca Classic case in my collection... What is wrong with me


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orca Dive on a another great strap from my friend Aaron at Helmut.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Danny I love that vintage with the Stainless Steel bezel. That's a beautiful creating there.

Highlights the watch yet quite solidly.

Something I thought of when I saw that, is if you want the stainless steel to leak from the bezel and form into the strap, you can possibly change the two center links of the bracelet to stainless steel from the stainless steel bracelets you have.

It's going to be a very time consuming job yes, but knowing you, I don't think you are going to mind time spent on H2O watches.

It could be too much mix and match of stainless steel and DLC. But we will never know till you try it, if it's good or too much mix.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx Asrar. I def need to be motivated to take apart that bracelet and two tone it! Would take a lot of work for sure. Would be interesting to see tho!

Snapped some pics at my brothers machine shop last night.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This morning I decided to try this perfectly matched NATO wth the grey dial Orca Dive. Feel amazing on the wrist and looks great.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Black & White CLASSIC with OT inner module


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Lovely pictures 

A nice watch. Thanks a lot Ianacr


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ianacr said:


> Black & White CLASSIC with OT inner module
> View attachment 7998866
> View attachment 7998970
> View attachment 7998930
> ...


THAT is funky fresh ! I like it


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks Rafy & Danny, I,m on holiday in Greece at the moment, so at some point I will be attempting some Rafy style beach/sea pics!!! lol


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Matching straps with your sneaks, love it


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

ianacr said:


> Black & White CLASSIC with OT inner module
> View attachment 7998866
> View attachment 7998970
> View attachment 7998930
> ...


Dopeness! Great combo!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Danny I love that vintage with the Stainless Steel bezel. That's a beautiful creating there.
> 
> Highlights the watch yet quite solidly.
> 
> ...


If you did Dan you could make 2 bracelets, inversely proportional.
I remember a Longines I used to want. It was SS bracelet with ceramic links. It would look similar.
I hope you and your family are nowhere near those bush fires, mate.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Looking again and again at Ianacr super nice pictures: I had to take the Black and White Orca for a final swim before to run at the airport to catch my flight in few hours from now (LoL). So no time to pack all for the beach, the pool water is at 32 Celsius degrees -> perfect to me and the Orca

All pictures taken under the water with a max deep at -2m


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Mono - really hard to take some pics with this 4mm Sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice pictures of the the Orca Mono Tungum.... I like it


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Amazing new watch bro. Very classy dial and dome choice too.

That's the exact strap I love and the one I want to get for my Mono Tungum. Goes really well and makes it even more classy.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on old Bronze vessel propeller from 1916 

Congrats to Clemens and the new beautiful and first time ever Orca Dive Bronze H2O watch


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some more - this 4mm Sapphire looks damn cool as it picks up the line of the case but to make pics it is a nightmare o|


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> If you did Dan you could make 2 bracelets, inversely proportional.
> I remember a Longines I used to want. It was SS bracelet with ceramic links. It would look similar.
> I hope you and your family are nowhere near those bush fires, mate.


I'm in Toronto (opposite end of the country). It's unreal what's happened there and seeing the shocking images of the fires and destruction it left. My prayers go out to all families in BC and hope they are able to rebuild as soon as possible.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Forgive me for cross-posting these pics but I am just too excited about the arrival of this absolute stunner today. What an extraordinary piece. Fresh off the FedEx truck, here she is, including some with her sister the Asrar-deemed "Queen of the MGs":


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

NICE!
You managed it really good to photograph this 4mm domed sapphire, i was nearly despairing yesterday with my Mono...

Good to see they are on the way  
Hopefully my Bronze arrives next week


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

noregrets said:


> Forgive me for cross-posting these pics but I am just too excited about the arrival of this absolute stunner today. What an extraordinary piece. Fresh off the FedEx truck, here she is, including some with her sister the Asrar-deemed "Queen of the MGs":


Wow!!! You made my day with your Sublime pictures dear Noregrets  These 2 H2O Watch Bronze are pure magnificence 

The beautiful Orca Bronze & Kalmar MG are really "Grande Class"  Even my new Blue K2 cannot stop to watch on my computer at your super nice pictures Noregrets 

Please more pictures... of these 2 great & exclusive combo...


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Orca on old Bronze vessel propeller from 1916
> 
> Congrats to Clemens and the new beautiful and first time ever Orca Dive Bronze H2O watch
> 
> View attachment 8020034


Sweet


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> I'm in Toronto (opposite end of the country). It's unreal what's happened there and seeing the shocking images of the fires and destruction it left. My prayers go out to all families in BC and hope they are able to rebuild as soon as possible.


Well I'm glad your ok and safe. I can't comment on anyone else in the line of fire. Pardon the pun. We survived Bush fires in Sydney 2004 , unscathed, so I'm feeling for them.
I remember Xmas day with hot ash flying into the pool and ash clouds over head. That day was 49 degrees Celsius. I still did a Turkey on the weber.
Just over 120 F, ambient temperature.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Bill, you have a winning combo there. Nothing else needed. Such a classy combination pal. Absolutely high class.

And your MG is The Undisputed Queen. Look at that crown of an outstanding crystal atop her beautiful head.

You have it Bill. Very happy for you my man.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Rafy and Asrar, you are far too kind. Clemens is the artist, I just put them together for a picture.

They are quite a pair though aren't they? I'll try to snap more shots of them soon.

I anxiously awaited the Bronze release but was still taken aback by its beauty when it arrived.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

So hard to get a decent shot of this beauty , love the dome though !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^ great shots especially the third one!

Btw guys it's IMPOSSIBLE to photograph the 4mm dome without reflections. What is wonderful about this dome is that you can read the dial crystal clear from an angle. 

That black glossy dial with no date looks sick !!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono Tungum already getting some patina ;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Switched to the canvas strap for the weekend ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This canvas is matching marvelously with the bronze Orca, excellent combination from Clemens  And as usual super nice pictures Dino7  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca and K2 at the Captain's vessel today  Smelling some good bronze and enjoying Dino7, Noregrets and Grama73 super nice pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe, my Orca dress is getting attached by a strange creature  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















DLC Orca. Punctuating the "dark" with a splash of color from the crocodile strap.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

This beautiful DLC Torpedo is black and white yet full of color. Oh how I love her.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

noregrets said:


> This beautiful DLC Torpedo is black and white yet full of color. Oh how I love her.
> 
> View attachment 8045962


It's a beauty!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lumes good as usual ..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

One tough customer in black


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Polished DIVE!!!!!! I love this watch. lol


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

ianacr said:


> Polished DIVE!!!!!! I love this watch. lol
> View attachment 8061234
> View attachment 8061242
> View attachment 8061258
> View attachment 8061266


It's brilliant!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ianacr said:


> Polished DIVE!!!!!! I love this watch. lol


A pure beauty Ianacr, I am speechless... Thanks for these sublime photo


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

ianacr said:


> Polished DIVE!!!!!! I love this watch. lol
> View attachment 8061234
> View attachment 8061242
> View attachment 8061258
> View attachment 8061266


My favourite and still unobtainable to me.
Ian, when you've played enough! Can I have first dibs?


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

LOL, ndw6 If in that unlikely event, you will get first dibs


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)




----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Wrong thread!!!! Whoops


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Whoops, sorry posted in wrong thread!!!!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After a long stressful, annoying week with a lot of things not working how i like it - something which is working how i like it...

Mono GMT


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning and inspiring pics as always grama!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy chuffing sheeeeet that is shiny!!! Stunning!


ianacr said:


> Polished DIVE!!!!!! I love this watch. lol
> View attachment 8061234
> View attachment 8061242
> View attachment 8061258
> View attachment 8061266


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow seeing all of these Orcas is killing me!! Order has been in for 4 weeks now and I'm  it arrives within the 6-8 week window!! Would love to have before my vacation to the beach!!!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Starting the First barbecue of the year on a nice day here in the Uk , with the bronze orca ....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@GRAMA73: No. 3 is ready for pickup for Tuesday!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime Clemens. I love it...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just the tip of the grama iceberg!! ***** !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Can I put my impossible order in as well.
Orca polished dive
Black MOP
Inclining MG turbine bezel
Black stealth ceramic inlay
6.7 mm domed crystal.
What do you say Clemens, possibly maybe or maybe possible?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Man, you guys and your customs are killing me...
I love the mg and titanium Damascus and bronze and I must have some...

Great photos


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@GRAMA73: The next watch is ready for pickup! Of course the polished bracelet is attached.  The brushed crown was wanted to have better interchangeability with the other brushed outer cases.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, you new H2O ORCA DIVE RAINBOW always puts a smile on my face and I´m questioning myself what I had drunken recently!  Just awesome!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Clemens... You are doing too good  Really impressed to see all these beautiful creations... Hard for me to stay focus on my today job... I cannot resist to look and look again at your photos; really enjoying too much these new gems  Thank You!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Stuck in meeting...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some better pictured taken outside  My Orca Torpedo do not like meeting rooms 

With Palm trees reflexion on the Sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I really like the minimalist bezel 

Thanks again to Clemens for the Orca, I love all its different look and possibilities. A really great concept!!!


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys, Im interested in getting a dlc orca. I was wondering how long does it usually take? Thank you 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 D5833 發送


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

6-8 weeks and maybe faster.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Danny, you new H2O ORCA DIVE RAINBOW always puts a smile on my face and I´m questioning myself what I had drunken recently!  Just awesome!


Come to PAPA!!

Hope it arrives by Friday for my Happy Birthday (Sat) to me present


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> 6-8 weeks and maybe faster.


Hi Clemens,

I placed my order for an Orca w/ torpedo case. Today will be 5 weeks. I know your website says 6-8 weeks was hoping I may see it before the 8 weeks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

You will! Trying to assemble as many watches as possible at the moment to shorten the waiting time and to be ready for the H2O HYDRA shipment without too much old orders on my back. 

BTW, I will be out of office from 23.06.16 - 17.07.16!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> You will! Trying to assemble as many watches as possible at the moment to shorten the waiting time and to be ready for the H2O HYDRA shipment without too much old orders on my back.
> 
> BTW, I will be out of office from 23.06.16 - 17.07.16!


That would be awesome!!!!!!! Hopefully I'll have it for vacation would love to snap some beach pics for everyone!!!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> @GRAMA73: The next watch is ready for pickup! Of course the polished bracelet is attached.  The brushed crown was wanted to have better interchangeability with the other brushed outer cases.


Really looking good - ... to be continued


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono GMT on black distressed leather


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> You will! Trying to assemble as many watches as possible at the moment to shorten the waiting time and to be ready for the H2O HYDRA shipment without too much old orders on my back.
> 
> BTW, I will be out of office from 23.06.16 - 17.07.16!


Clemens, have you any idea for delivery for Hydra with DLC.
I know it's close and I don't want to nag but we are away as you know and I think there is no way it will be here by 12 June, before we go.
So a late 50th birthday present, not going to be on my wrist on the 16th.
I'm thinking, should I give you my neighbours as a delivery address as the current one will be vacant until 29th June.
C'est la vie


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Truly stunning finish Danny, congrats I can't wait to see your pics 


Danny T said:


> Come to PAPA!!
> 
> Hope it arrives by Friday for my Happy Birthday (Sat) to me present


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Fantastic Clemens... You are doing too good  Really impressed to see all these beautiful creations... Hard for me to stay focus on my today job... I cannot resist to look and look again at your photos; really enjoying too much these new gems  Thank You!!!


i know the feeling, that polished dive is in my dreams/ nightmares !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial, dress case, 15sec SS bezel: a "pure" beauty... matching my white minimalist tie perfectly


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Using a thick and strong 5mm white rubber strap with H2O buckle, so no other choice today than to go to the beach for a quick swim during my lunch time break with this sublime and sexy Orca watch  Good that I am always having an emergency swimming suit, mask and snorkel inside my car


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Using a thick and strong 5mm white rubber strap with H2O buckle, so no other choice today than to go to the beach for a quick swim during my lunch time break with this sublime and sexy Orca watch  Good that I am always having an emergency swimming suit, mask and snorkel inside my car
> 
> View attachment 8209634
> 
> ...


Nice rafy as usual!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with with Damascus  very like your black stingray strap Grama73, perfectly contrast with the nice Orca white dial 4. Well done man!!!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Breathtaking.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

grama73 said:


> Mono today
> 
> View attachment 8235698
> View attachment 8235706
> ...


Totally and utterly stunning, an absolute master piece.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Orca Mono DLC OCEANICTIMES special edition. Clemens I would very much love to purchase a couple replacement DLC lug bars for this mono case. I've emailed a couple times over the last three weeks. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Mono today
> 
> View attachment 8235698
> View attachment 8235706
> ...


That looks fantastic Sir Grama! Let's see the rest of the haul you collected from the H2O Lab


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Been obsessing over getting a white bezeled Orca lately,so I found myself with this Torpedo. White,ceramic,inclining bezel insert with matching 6.7mm,domed,GMT inner case.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

This toad strap is such a killer pair with the DLC Dive/GMT module


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

killer strap! and I'm still lovin' those Maddog roller buckles. I really need to look in to getting one.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Dlc orca just in today (from Ken - thanks !)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> Dlc orca just in today (from Ken - thanks !)


That was a long ride! Looks great.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze time today - really an awesome piece b-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Grama73,
Man, I would like to be green eyed but all can I can think is that how happy I would be with your acquisitions, so my immediate thoughts are how happy I am that you've managed to Aquire all these wonderful pieces from Clemens, so, good on you.
But there is always one but. I have a thing about your shots. Your photography is alway exceptional but never a wrist shot.
That Mono is a piece of beauty, a one off, exceptional. Show it off! The way it's meant to be.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Some additional ones from the Orca Dive Bronze on Canvas


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

For Nigel:

Orca Dive Bronze




















Orca Mono Damascus


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top Class Grama73!!!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

That Orca Mono in damascus would own any room!
Wear with caution.
Excellent.
Congrats Grama73


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I need a vacation already after seeing the recent activity in here!!!!


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

An oldie,but definitely one of my favorites.Orca Dive 7 Carbon hardened case and bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Time to drop an explosive one right now 

Official world debut of this one of a kind H20 Orca Dive. It is pretty dam crazy and pictures just cannot capture the insanity going on in it!

-H20 Orca Dive case with turbine bezel and bracelet 
-New gloss black shield dial with no date 
-15. Sec Sapphire bezel inlay 
-Special DLC coating applied to high polished orca case, module and bracelet that simulates heat treated titanium. Ultra hard finish.

Just in time for my bday tomorrow ! Happy Birthday to me !!!














































Polished Hydra roller buckle !! This is a work of pure art !!! This is the most beautiful buckle ever. Don't you agree?































































































































On bracelet


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Danny T said:


> Time to drop an explosive one right now
> 
> Official world debut of this one of a kind H20 Orca Dive. It is pretty dam crazy and pictures just cannot capture the insanity going on in it!
> 
> ...


Danny, that's gorgeous!
Cool new coating.

Holiday in Germany, huh?
Nice


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

outdoor under the sun.....BLING!

It has blue, purple, orange depending how the light reflects from it. In the sun it's insane !!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> Danny, you new H2O ORCA DIVE RAINBOW always puts a smile on my face and I´m questioning myself what I had drunken recently!  Just awesome!


Batman's Orca.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> outdoor under the sun.....BLING!
> 
> It has blue, purple, orange depending how the light reflects from it. In the sun it's insane !!


Ah Danny simply a stunner, I was trying to think of one word to describe how cool it is but don't think one word would be enough, so you get a WOWWWW
is that a one off polished 24mm roller buckle?


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> For Nigel:
> 
> Orca Dive Bronze
> View attachment 8256146
> ...


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really a special version of the Orca Danny - congrats and to your birthday too 
nice present!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

#Danny
*WOW !!!!!
*Congrats to this Orca and birthday !!!!*
*


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

#Danny,
*WOW !!!!!!*
Congrats to this Orca and birthday !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Blue Brothers


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Blue Kalmar 1 "Unchained"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the Kalmar 1 blue dial  Today wearingit with thick 5mm blue navy rubber strap. I went for 10mn swimming at the beach: this watch is perfect into the water, and good fit on the wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

At the Dubai Burj Khalifa Tower (828 meters high)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny,

Time to change your car!! Quickly use your birthday as an excuse to your wife  I found a nice car for you: the latest "Bugatti Veron" in blue: absolutely gorgeous; you do not see on the picture but it is with in full blue Carbon having nice orange and purple reflexion under the sun. The perfect car to match your new Orca Dive Rainbow  I discuss with its owner, he told me that that with additional "Advanced Racing Kit" he put, the car develops 1600 horsepower... And a top speed of 495 Km/h done in the Abu Dhabi Formula-1 Yas Marina circuit. The car you need Danny


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Danny,
> 
> Time to change your car!! Quickly use your birthday as an excuse to your wife  I found a nice car for you: the latest "Bugatti Veron" in blue: absolutely gorgeous; you do not see on the picture but it is with in full blue Carbon having nice orange and purple reflexion under the sun. The perfect car to match your new Orca Dive Rainbow  I discuss with its owner, he told me that that with additional "Advanced Racing Kit" he put, the car develops 1600 horsepower... And a top speed of 495 Km/h done in the Abu Dhabi Formula-1 Yas Marina circuit. The car you need Danny
> 
> View attachment 8262265


Man I'd like to see what that is worth on Canadian dollars, let alone NZD.
Nice H2O as usual and as we are coming into winter with overcast skies, with rain, upon, rain, upon, rain the last week. That blue sky is exceptional to see. I'm sure it's an every day event for you.
Next trip I'm going to Dubai, when it's not to hot.


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Danny T said:


> outdoor under the sun.....BLING!
> 
> It has blue, purple, orange depending how the light reflects from it. In the sun it's insane !!


 OMG that is out of this world Danny, The rainbow effect is stunning.I hope Clemens will make more available in the future? Maybe even even using different cases. EXCEPTIONAL!!! Have a great Birthday


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Danny,
> 
> Time to change your car!! Quickly use your birthday as an excuse to your wife  I found a nice car for you: the latest "Bugatti Veron" in blue: absolutely gorgeous; you do not see on the picture but it is with in full blue Carbon having nice orange and purple reflexion under the sun. The perfect car to match your new Orca Dive Rainbow  I discuss with its owner, he told me that that with additional "Advanced Racing Kit" he put, the car develops 1600 horsepower... And a top speed of 495 Km/h done in the Abu Dhabi Formula-1 Yas Marina circuit. The car you need Danny
> 
> View attachment 8262265


Rafy

I would give up my supra in a heartbeat for that Bugatti !! Hell even my watch collection also!

That car is sick.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bronze orca today ..


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Great combi - like it!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 8262265


I think the lightblue K2 would match even better - OK seems to be a luxury problem of course


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Decided to throw my newly acquired Orca on the horween H2O strap (picked up from noregrets, thanks!). This watch just wears so damn comfortably with phenomenal wrist presence

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Back to black in the UK sunshine , with the dlc mono ....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Electric Kool Aid !!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about on a blue isofrane ?

I say hell yes !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> How about on a blue isofrane ?
> 
> I say hell yes !!


Hell Yeah!

Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Left the other Torpedo on the bracelet












,decided to put this one on an orange iso.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

My newly received dial module (dial 1 black, chrome handset, 2mm dome) mounted to my Orca vintage case with minimal bezel, gorgeous H2O black horween strap and out of this world polished Hydra buckle. This combo just says cool and classic wth only 2 colours -- black and steel.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Black? Almost looks blue. Reflection from that polished blue beauty next to it. I'm in your court with the strap and buckle ( polished? Not available to the general public?) 
But as far as my favourite of the two, well, do I need to tell you?
Great! vs exceptional. Both  
Just green.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Not blue or rainbow but polished


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Not blue or rainbow but polished
> 
> View attachment 8283314
> View attachment 8283306
> View attachment 8283370


Complete with wrist shots
Nice, I'm a Savin' those penny's


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Look'in good Gamma.
All these new special editions and mix matching is making my head spin.
I can't keep up. I need a break


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I REALLY like that handset on the GMT dial module! I may have to do a hand swap on one of my GMT modules.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those #2 hands are fresh, I like them also.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

seven carbon: as the first day, forever! b-)


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Gorgeous Orca! Love the dress case


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

I like it!!!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

That polished is pure heaven!

This thread gives me more wood than redtube! I think I need a WUS break, at least for a good three minutes or so


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Femur77 said:


> View attachment 8275090


It that the 6.7mm crystal with the specific bezel insert ?


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes sir it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Vintage DLC...with some small specials


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, ....

I love it! Plus this special strap is perfect for the vintage. Great job man Grama73!! Ordering the same combo!!!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Femur77 said:


> Yes sir it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the combo I want, to be able to sit near a Rolex Deepsea owner and show him the 4000m WR of the Orca. 
But this will be if I have the funds. :-(


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Buying second hand can save you hundreds and a two month wait. If that's something that would attract you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Got mine today... killing combo with orange isofrane... stunning, gorgeous, great watch...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Thumbs up on the Torpedo^^^


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

bloodypoppy said:


> Got mine today... killing combo with orange isofrane... stunning, gorgeous, great watch...
> 
> View attachment 8298042


The wait is killing me! I received my tracking number and mine is due to be delivered Friday!!!! Oh so close....lol


----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Time to drop an explosive one right now
> 
> Official world debut of this one of a kind H20 Orca Dive. It is pretty dam crazy and pictures just cannot capture the insanity going on in it!
> 
> ...


Danny, this is sickadelic! I mean, I've never seen such a hue in a coating! Reminds me of the northern lights as a coating on a watch! Hard Cizzy core man! Hey, put in a good word for us...I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to purchase that roller hydra buckle! Is it Ti or stainless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The rainbow coating on a brushed surface really looks like heated titanium.

The sterile/minimalist bezel really looks the absolute best on the vintage case.

Had the cedar work washed and weathering removed so it looks brand new and next step is staining. Can't wait to see the finished results


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Liking that one. I suppose it's warming up for you guys. Summer BBQ area is looking tiptop.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow. That's a fresh take on the orca and really stunning.

Well done.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Thinking its time to dive in I NEED a H2O Bad!! LOL.Guys all your photos have me drooling...Yikes the bug is biting again!Turboharm


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

TurboHarm said:


> Thinking its time to dive in I NEED a H2O Bad!! LOL.Guys all your photos have me drooling...Yikes the bug is biting again!Turboharm


Do it!!!!! But......be careful though. I got my first H2O a month ago, I now have 3 with a Hydra incoming when they start shipping. I'm also looking at some different Orca setups I want to get and looking at pre-ordering the Marlin. Its a slippery slippery slope


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Good news my brand new Orca w/ torpedo case was delivered via FedEx. Bad news I'm in OKC for business flying home tonight


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> Its a slippery slippery slope


Indeed. But what a joy it is to go down...


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

noregrets said:


> Indeed. But what a joy it is to go down...


Completely agree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I like all H2Os, especially the exotics, but the Orca series is the one that I truly love above all others. The interchangeability of the inner and outer cases, along with a healthy supply of straps, creates a virtually infinite number of possibilities. When the new series of Orca dials comes out later this year...well, let's just hope I can get H2O frequent flyer miles out of it like Danny. 

Here is a combo I just tried today that I am quite fond of: bronze inner case with DLC Mono 2 outer, on bracelet. I love how the patina is evolving on the crown, as well as the very nice contrast provided by the bronze rehaut. One cannot capture the stunning high-gloss black dial in photos but I did my best. I must get a better camera. I'm currently using my smartphone but it just cannot capture the essence of these pieces.

Of course, no H2O photoshoot is complete without a lume shot, and the obligatory wrist shot for Nigel.


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

All I can say is WOW!!! Opened up my Orca w/ torpedo case and this thing is a beast!!!!!! Pictures truly don't do it justice. Clemens thank you for putting out an awesome watch.

Unfortunately pics will have to wait til morning. Wait it is morning already on the east coast.....lol


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

First pics not the best using iPhone right 
now


















BTW did already mention this thing is a beast!!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

thegreightone said:


> First pics not the best using iPhone right
> now
> 
> BTW did already mention this thing is a beast!!!!! Love it!!!!


Nice pictures, and nice watch  Thanks a lot Thegreightone 

Yes a "beast", a monster of Beauty  You got a very nice Turbine bezel with Sapphire inlay, congratulation, very good choice. And this white dial 4 sandwich is superb on your Torpedo!!


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Nice pictures, and nice watch  Thanks a lot Thegreightone
> 
> Yes a "beast", a monster of Beauty  You got a very nice Turbine bezel with Sapphire inlay, congratulation, very good choice. And this white dial 4 sandwich is superb on your Torpedo!!


Thanks rafy!!! I can now see why the Orca gets so much love. I can foresee many more in my future. For now though time to enjoy this one.

Perfect timing to, heading to the beach for vacation in Florida in a week so you guys will get to enjoy many pics from the beach and ocean!!!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bronze , back on the canvas for the weekend ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

noregrets said:


> I like all H2Os, especially the exotics, but the Orca series is the one that I truly love above all others. The interchangeability of the inner and outer cases, along with a healthy supply of straps, creates a virtually infinite number of possibilities. When the new series of Orca dials comes out later this year...well, let's just hope I can get H2O frequent flyer miles out of it like Danny.
> 
> Here is a combo I just tried today that I am quite fond of: bronze inner case with DLC Mono 2 outer, on bracelet. I love how the patina is evolving on the crown, as well as the very nice contrast provided by the bronze rehaut. One cannot capture the stunning high-gloss black dial in photos but I did my best. I must get a better camera. I'm currently using my smartphone but it just cannot capture the essence of these pieces.
> 
> ...


That looks great! The rehaut in the dial
Module looks awesome against the DLC case. This is what makes the orca system amazing. A billion combos and finishes can be made with a simple swap here and there


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Danny!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

noregrets said:


> Thanks Danny!


Hey Bill we made it to Oregon, it won't be long! Thanks for linking the tracking to my email.
Extremely hot a Orca, you know it!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Orca Vintage DLC...with some small specials
> 
> View attachment 8296562
> View attachment 8296554
> View attachment 8296546


I didn't notice before, is that one on Clemens new 30 mm prototype straps?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Still on honeymoon with this crazy coated Orca


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono Tungum


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Is there a tungum buckle? Nice one!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice paire of Mono Grama73. Super Class!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sorry Grama, I didn't mean to steel your thunder on that .... hot Mono, I've never seen the matching buckle. The watch itself is better of course.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Sorry Grama, I didn't mean to steel your thunder on that .... hot Mono, I've never seen the matching buckle. The watch itself is better of course.


No problem at all Nigel...
yes it is a Tungum buckle with Helberg Logo in 22mm ;-) .
the reason is that Clemens did make them for the CH1 Tungum long time ago and the CH1 has a 22mm strap - no other Tungum buckle available...
so i had to get a xl strap in 24-22 which is matching the Tungum colour, is classical and fits my 8,5" wrist => Hirsch Grand Duke.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> No problem at all Nigel...
> yes it is a Tungum buckle with Helberg Logo in 22mm ;-) .
> the reason is that Clemens did make them for the CH1 Tungum long time ago and the CH1 has a 22mm strap - no other Tungum buckle available...
> so i had to get a xl strap in 24-22 which is matching the Tungum colour, is classical and fits my 8,5" wrist => Hirsch Grand Duke.


It looks great. Love it. That's why your watches look so good, you have a little bit larger sized wrist. I guess that's why I like wrist shots, it gauges what it will look like when you get it. I trust H2O for fit but some others, buying online you never know. 
No actually 20mm bigger on my left and 5 mm on the right. Damn that's a big wrist.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

No new special edition this week either it seems. My wallet thanks you, Clemens!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I think at the moment he is fixing the Hydras and working on older orders to get most of it done before his holiday start june 23th


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

probably a good thing......for my wallet. Once my hydra shows up then I can worry about getting other H2Os. (still need to get my preorder in for a Marlin).


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Orca Mono 2 with H2O strap


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

What a strap! What a watch!!!!!



grama73 said:


> Orca Mono 2 with H2O strap
> 
> View attachment 8359034
> View attachment 8359042
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love it, this Mono 2 and this special H2O strap => Very nice Grama73


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

@Grama73 - where did you pick up that strap from? It truly is phenomenal!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great combo Matthias !!

I totally forgot I had a 'wave logo' riveted strap 

The dark side version


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Also the Hydra is on track - the ORCA Dive Bronze is also still a nice one...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Oh Yes!!! I love the Orca Bronze, with this superb stingray strap it is absolutely beautiful 

I love it Grama73


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

grama73 said:


> Also the Hydra is on track - the ORCA Dive Bronze is also still a nice one...
> 
> View attachment 8382282
> View attachment 8382274


And excellent wrist shots. Oh I wish for the bronze.
Great pics as usual, as always.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Before and after LoS

Cheers, Wen


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Cool  Thanks the info Soulspawn


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Fun at the beach this week!!!!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

My Orca


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

3 of my favorites!!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today Grey Mood....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I was really missing to wear this beauty


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice combo Rafy - very nice!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Gorgeous setup Rafy.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After all this Hydra wearing all weekend i needed some steel...

Orca Dress


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> After all this Hydra wearing all weekend i needed some steel...
> 
> Orca Dress


Very original combo Grama73!! I like it, I am missing that nice Orca Dial 4 black (and the grey too by the way), I need to move that up on my H2O priority list 

Thanks for the nice pictures, now I can go to bed and have sweet dreams...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Received a new sample strap from Terry at toxic NATOs. Although it's 22mm it's perfect for this Orca combo.

The grey colour of the strap is just PERFECT! These are hands down the best NATO straps out there for the orcas tight lug screw to case clearance. These slip right through with just the right amount of resistance.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Well done Danny, I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today at the beach with Madame Orca white dial  She likes diving 

























Underwater pictures  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Believe it or not: since the 01/01/2016 this Orca case had been exactly 137 times in the sea salt water. And the case is still "Immaculate".... The Quality of the H2O watches are beyond all expectations!!!

























YES!!! We arrived at Destination  (LoL)


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Rafy...

Now I have to order a white rubber dive strap from Clemens.

I have the same dial and handset on one of my Ocra's except I have the white ceramic inlay.

I think the white rubber would really change the look and give me a nice option.

I've had it on white leather and also white cordura and it looks good but the white rubber is a whole other realm.

This is how mine looks now. I think a white Rubber option would give it a whole different look and more options when matching it to apparel.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Believe it or not: since the 01/01/2016 this Orca case had been exactly 137 times in the sea salt water. And the case is still "Immaculate".... The Quality of the H2O watches are beyond all expectations!!!


That's an amazing accomplishment Rafy. I would have never even thought to count how many times I used my watch in the sea. But if you're diving then I assuming you use a log book and all you would have to do is count the dives.
But still amazing and I'm jealous how often you get to be around and in such beautiful turquoise blue, crystal clear water.

I'm also assuming that you thoroughly rinse your watches with fresh water after each dive as they should be, but it is still a strong testament to Clemens fine craftsmanship and use of only the best materials available.

You always provide a feast for my eyes Rafy. Thank you for that and keep them coming in the future.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks dear John 

Hehe I am having the same Orca Dive case with white bezel turbine => I love it, but I did not used a lot of diving this year, my bad 

The white rubber is matching PERFECTLY with the Orca white dial 4 (all cases), I am using it now because I damaged stupidly a nice white H2O leather strap doing diving with it, as I was thinking it was waterproof but I wa wrong... my bad again...

Clemens was out of stock on this good and thick white rubber 4.5mm; the exact reference is: BONETTO CINTURINI - Modello 317 White. But very difficult to find; so I purchased some "compatible" model let say quite good quality; but the H2O rubber like your H2O orange one (that I have too) is really much higher quality that all similar rubber straps you can find on eBay or Amazon.

Yes Dubai is a small city, and from everywhere you leave: it takes less than 15mn drive to go to the beach. But I admit my boy is helping me too: when I am sick or traveling he is going to the beach for me 

Take care John 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> I was really missing to wear this beauty
> 
> View attachment 8479602
> 
> ...


Holy Christ on a bike... that colour and strap combo is just killer!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on an Orca dive 7carbon hardened with hardened bracelet! Can't wait to get it in!!!!! All I need now is to find a ss inner case with white dial and my Orca collection will be where I want it to be..... For the time being. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Twin Torpedoes


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Simple and classic

Black and brushed steel with a touch of roller buckle bling


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Twin Torpedoes


Lovely Danny 

If think I need to get that nice 2893 GMT movement too


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Lovely Danny
> 
> If think I need to get that nice 2893 GMT movement too


You should rafy. The movement is phenomenal. I love my Orca torpedo with the GMT movement. The orange lume on the GMT hand is the real kicker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Lovely Danny
> 
> If think I need to get that nice 2893 GMT movement too


You should and do the stick hands like grama did on his. It's a wonderful movement.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the #2 hands on the GMT! I may need that.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I like the comments concerning my handset 2 - gmt - modification  perhaps it is not the first view love but the more you look at it and think about the lines it gets better ;-)

Orca time today, my Torpedo has already some marks on the lug from a small crash...that´s life


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My DLC torpedo fell one day onto concrete and when I picked it up not a Mark on it! When it hit the floor the sound was like ringing on an anvil.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

My crash was that a springbar in the clasp collapsed and the watch felt on the stones in the carport, some loss of material on one lug but not as much as expected...
so signs of wearing


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Guys, you could not believe the number of bumps and scratches I do while doing scuba-diving, free-diving, spearfishing; in fact it is quite normal indeed to have contact with the watch when you are at the beach / sea, it is impossible to avoid it and so far the Orca and Kalmar 1 & 2 are doing super good job!! 

Dive watches are having the most hard life of all the watch community  It is for that the H2O Professional Diver is watch we need


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Grey and steel


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just arrived the 2016 "24h Le Mans" Porsche winner in Dubai 'Mall of the Emirates'; top quality car from Germany, my Orca likes it 

Amazing car full of Carbon.... I like Carbon...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono black dial with H2O Horween strap, first time I am wearing this leather strap: not bad at all, and nice smell


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Gorgeous watch rafy. I'm impatiently waiting on my incoming mono, mono2 dlc, and dive orca setups. The horween strap looks phenomenal and I bet that'll patina up quite nicely down the line


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Been really enjoying the simple black/steel look of the Orca lately. Now added some shiny black ceramic to the mix and a touch of carbon. Dressed on a padded horween strap from Marty Straps.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Really nice choice Danny - strap is matching perfect - was not sure about the padded strap first but it fits really well.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today at the beach with nice H2O Cordura strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Torpedo is joining the fun


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on Delta


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe meeting some live friends


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like the quite and empty beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Relaxing under the shadow


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive And Torpedo... They like sunbath too much  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Swimming with Torpedo: perfect Hydro-dynamism this watch 

































Some under water photos at -2m only...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

grama73 said:


> Really nice choice Danny - strap is matching perfect - was not sure about the padded strap first but it fits really well.


The padded strap dresses up the watch very well and can easily be worn in the boardroom. Strap is also 24/22mm tapered as well. Adds another dimension to the watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. 
Incline ceramic bezel; so worth it...


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Welp.........I caved in. Didn't necessarily want to, but screw it, you only live once. Pulled the trigger on the bronze orca dive premium package with solid turbine bezel. Now the dreaded wait. What's even worse is I have a hardened stainless steel dive orca, a steel mono orca, and a dlc mono 2 orca all comin' in soon (one is sitting in customs and the other 2 are somewhere on the way here.....). Its a bad addiction. Now on to figuring out the exact setup of the Marlin I plan to order (all i know is I want a white MOP dial).


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

H2O can be a serious addiction, eh Rani? But only in a good way.  

I can promise that you won't be disappointed with the Orca Bronze. What a stunner she is. Every day I love her more as the patina continues to develop. 

I'll have to post some new pics soon. Be sure to do the same with your incoming flotilla! ;-)


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

noregrets said:


> H2O can be a serious addiction, eh Rani? But only in a good way.
> 
> I can promise that you won't be disappointed with the Orca Bronze. What a stunner she is. Every day I love her more as the patina continues to develop.
> 
> I'll have to post some new pics soon. Be sure to do the same with your incoming flotilla! ;-)


I look forward to seeing some of your pics with patina building on it. I ordered the full bronze bezel as I want to see the patina develop, especially in the numbers on the bezel. And living in Houston definitely will allow me to get some good humid climate contact to it....and galveston bay is only 40min away so it'll get some great salt water contact as well.....The only problem is the miserable wait for it to ship as Clemens is still on vacation and then it'll probably be weeks before it gets put together....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Photos dedicated to Thommi, as I know he appreciates colorful rubber straps like me 

Orca Torpedo - code name: "Marguerite"  (LoL)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Respect Rafy - all rubber of Dubai in one pic!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Torpedo.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Dress.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Vintage.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Mono.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Mono 2.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Dive.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca: Dress, part-2.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

new watchgecko keyhole strap for my orca bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> new watchgecko keyhole strap for my orca bronze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hyperventilating looking at this picture. I'm so excited I pulled the trigger on the Orca full bronze turbine bezel version! I only hope mine will develop patina as beautifully as yours! Truly a phenomenal piece!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> I'm hyperventilating looking at this picture. I'm so excited I pulled the trigger on the Orca full bronze turbine bezel version! I only hope mine will develop patina as beautifully as yours! Truly a phenomenal piece!


Hi buddy, sorry to disappoint, but mine was forced patina with LoS. Although I am considering cleaning it all off and letting the paints develop from new.

You seriously won't regret the bronze orca. It's a fantastic piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

one more shot, with its little brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I assumed it was artificially done. But wow does it look amazing. I'll be going the natural route. But I do have the gulf of Mexico only 50minutes away so I plan to take many trips to the salt water/salt air area with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Photos dedicated to Thommi, as I know he appreciates colorful rubber straps like me
> 
> Orca Torpedo - code name: "Marguerite"  (LoL)
> 
> ...


Holy rubber batman! I think Trojan production suffered last month because you took their raw materials LOL

Rafy, your H2O collection has exploded is such short time !! Not to mention the strap collection! Dam dude ! You didn't mess around !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> new watchgecko keyhole strap for my orca bronze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a fantastic photo ! That watch looks like it is 1000 years old and has stories to tell.

That is KILLER !!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

The Bronze looks really great!

Some Vintage DLC pics


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Thought I would change out to some leather today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orca dive black and orca dive white on new Drunkart burnt orange canvas 24/22 taper.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some more combos on canvas
































































How about this slogan for H20 Watches ?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


That is an awesome strap and i think the motto fits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Simply Orca: Torpedo.
> 
> View attachment 8673138
> 
> ...


The Torpedo; my favorite Orca.


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny the grey canvas on the dlc orca is great!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Love the DLC mono 2 case!! Just pulled the trigger on a DLC inner white dial module from a fellow WUS member...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hot tub day with the kids

Light grey canvas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Orca getting the grill on


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Orca getting the grill on


Danny, it looks like you had a busy weekend and consumed copious amounts of gluten watching UFC. So jealous. It will be on the bucket list. Not the UFC but gluten again.
It is a shame that BBQ doesn't look as hot as that orca.
Don't get me wrong it looks good, just not hot.
Anyway it's the middle of winter here, already looking forward to summer BBQs.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks to Matthias I am able to enjoy this amazing combo.

I just love the vintage case.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow!!! This is a killer combo Asrar 

I love this Strap


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Wow!!! This is a killer combo Asrar
> 
> I love this Strap


Me tooo! Thumbs up


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Great to see it on your wrist Asrar!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow!!! This is a killer combo Asrar
> 
> I love this Strap


+1. The combination looks great!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

The ever-elusive 7carbon Dive GMT, spotted this week in her natural habitat... ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

noregrets said:


> The ever-elusive 7carbon Dive GMT, spotted this week in her natural habitat... ;-)


Wow thanks a lot for these suplibm beach pictures, I love them 

And this 7Carbon Orca and 7Carbon bracelet is my dream.... As I am the big scrack specialist and lug screw breaker  When I do not lost them I mean  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Oh my God.... Don't tell me that your Orca has all EATEN this kind lovely crab!!! Your Orca is a "Killer"  A "Beast"  Of course with super strong 7Carbon the Crab has no chance to win (LoL)


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Hahaha, too funny Rafy and thanks for the very kind words my friend.

My pictures could never hold a candle to your incredible beach and diving series from Dubai, but as I was on vacation this week with the 7carbon I thought I would share with my friends.

The 7carbon held up to everything I could throw at her this week with flying colors. Pool swimming, saltwater swimming, the hot tub, running, and most of all playing with my two year-old son...and the watch emerged completely unscathed. If you can ever get your hands on one I highly recommend it.

And as for the crab photo...well let's just say that I left the watch next to the crab, went to get my camera, and when I came back all I saw remaining was what you see in the picture. 

Cheers.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Very cool pics!!!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

New inner module for my mono 2. Thanks Bill!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mr. Perkins,

Those are magically marvelously magnificent shots. Period.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Asrar, you are far too kind sir. I just like to have fun with my H2O watches and share my humble photos with my friends. 

Your strap collection is beyond compare, and I don't think anyone on the forum could ever take as convincing a "hands against the wall" shot as you are able to regularly.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

The beautiful Orca Dive Bronze on the newest JPH leather. I love how the strap and thread colors accent the watch, even more so I think as she continues to patina.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow!!!! That strap looks killer on the bronzo! Making me even more excited about getting mine in now. Hopefully Clemens is working through all the orders that were placed now that he's back from vacation.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

noregrets said:


> I don't think anyone on the forum could ever take as convincing a "hands against the wall" shot as you are able to regularly.


I 2nd that opinion and whole heartedly agree. It is Asrar's "trademark" shot.

But to be the genuine trademark shot it must be taken up against the wall that has the painted white cement block, and Asrar must be wearing his magnificent, Sterling Silver Ring with the stunning Red Aqeeq stone.

If those two things are not part of the picture, then it's just not the same.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

noregrets said:


> The beautiful Orca Dive Bronze on the newest JPH leather. I love how the strap and thread colors accent the watch, even more so I think as she continues to patina.
> 
> View attachment 8787586
> 
> ...


Nice one Bill, I'm glad you didn't flog all of them. 
Oh! that Bronze is a stunner mate!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

JSal said:


> I 2nd that opinion and whole heartedly agree. It is Asrar's "trademark" shot.
> 
> But to be the genuine trademark shot it must be taken up against the wall that has the painted white cement block, and Asrar must be wearing his magnificent, Sterling Silver Ring with the stunning Red Aqeeq stone.
> 
> If those two things are not part of the picture, then it's just not the same.


Your not wrong!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Hahahahaha I am rolling with laughter guys on your OFCOURSE coincidental teaming up against me, all three of you Bill, John and Nigel. Hahahahaha.

Thanks guys for all the love.

Wall shot coming up soon!

Bill that Orca Bronze on JPH is now The Queen.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

They asked for it ok 

Please don't pull me up for it 










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> They asked for it ok
> 
> Please don't pull me up for it


Now that's what I'm talkin' bout Asrar!!!

We were used to seeing this "tradmark" shot on weekly basis with each new watch.

Gotta love the watch, the ring, and that wall...


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The jury is out on this combo........what do you guys think ?

SS Torpedo case
DLC turbine bezel with 15 sec sapphire inlay
GMT dial module 
Diaboliq leather backed canvas

Kinda has that tactical look maybe ?


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Danny - sold!!! Killer combo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Danny T said:


> The jury is out on this combo........what do you guys think ?
> 
> SS Torpedo case
> DLC turbine bezel with 15 sec sapphire inlay
> ...


Looks real good to me. This dial face looks much cleaner (less cluttered) in your pics than it does on their website.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> They asked for it ok
> 
> Please don't pull me up for it
> 
> ...


really nice asrar - so to say WOW! *W*all *O*f *W*atches


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Clemens - I'm sure you are super busy after returning from vacation. I placed my order for an Orca bronze (premium package) on the 5th of July. Do you think I'll get it in before September? Going on a hiking trip in Arizona and would love to have the watch on my wrist building up a nice patina out there.... Also, just ordered the Marlin and am super super excited!!!!!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Playing around with my new iPhone macro lens. Pls forgive the amateur pictures:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

rhaykal said:


> Clemens - I'm sure you are super busy after returning from vacation. I placed my order for an Orca bronze (premium package) on the 5th of July. Do you think I'll get it in before September? Going on a hiking trip in Arizona and would love to have the watch on my wrist building up a nice patina out there.... Also, just ordered the Marlin and am super super excited!!!!!


I have lots of orders for the H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE and will start a big assembly next week. So I think most of them are going to be shipped within the next 10-14 days. I´m sure it will arrive in time for your holiday. 



Soulspawn said:


> Playing around with my new iPhone macro lens. Pls forgive the amateur pictures:


Your ORCA DIVE BRONZE looks absolutely stunning. Great patina and I like the black numbers. That´s why I didn´t fill in the marker with SL.  Have a big bottle of XL GEL at home and have to find a minute to try the patinazation by myself.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Clemens! I truly can not wait to get it in and get the patina started. I foresee some trips to Galveston bay and Kemah boardwalk for some nice salt air interactions prior to my hiking trip. And I definitely prefer the numbers on the bezel unfilled for that exact reason.....something about the filling in with patina and getting darker over time makes it look killer!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
Orca on Steel






















Regards

Marc


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Your ORCA DIVE BRONZE looks absolutely stunning. Great patina and I like the black numbers. That´s why I didn´t fill in the marker with SL.  Have a big bottle of XL GEL at home and have to find a minute to try the patinazation by myself.


Thanks, Clemens. I'm actually quite a novice at using the LoS and this was on the second try.

It was a great choice to not fill the markers, and i can see the attention to detail that you've poured into the Orca Dive Bronze. Keep up the good work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I was gifted this strap by a very generous friend when I visited him in Germany.

First time I am wearing it and I think it makes a wonderful combo with the very versatile and neutral Orca Dive Polished as the watch only has two colours Polished Steel and Black.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Inspired by Asrar i had to take out the polished one


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow! All these polished case Orca dives are phenomenal! I wasn't a huge fan at first as its a bit too blingy for me. But damn it looks good.....almost too good


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> Wow! All these polished case Orca dives are phenomenal! I wasn't a huge fan at first as its a bit too blingy for me. But damn it looks good.....almost too good


Well i must admit the same to me. Wheni first heard it = no, then i saw Asrars polished one and it turned into a YES  Thanks Asrar, but i can totally underastand your "bling-bling" point as i have the original full polished bracelet still sealed, that would be too much for me (at the moment).


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I think seeing it without the bracelet is what turned it in to a yes for me. Everytime I see the watch with the bracelet mounted I think to myself that it is a phenomenally gorgeous watch but I couldnt pull it off. With a leather or canvas strap on it, i think its a watch I could happily wear


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Matthias and Rani for your kind words.

I saw it first on John Salvatti's wrist. The Italian frontman. It was wonderful. I love most of his watches. The guy has an eye for fine things.

I asked him here and he was very kind to share all details as he always is with everyone.

Then I had to get one. So when I met Clemens I made sure he had one and then I met Matthias and I passed on the passion to him.

Rani get it before I meet you so we can click some pics of our polished dives together.

Nigel is on the verge of it himself, and if it doesn't happen soon enough, I am coming to the Black Caps Country.

Right now Clemens has it in two options. Dive case and dress case. I feel the dive case is the best as the case is so toolish and the polish makes it look dressy nice types. Perfect man toy.

I agree with both of you, on leather or canvas this is a wonder.

Though I personally like it ok polished steel too. That's like a statement.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yes Asrar, my next watch will definitely be a Polished dive Orca, there are quite a few factors that would need to fall in place for that to happen but now that you've almost, well, nearly? promised to come to NZ, I guess in Summer during cricket season? I'll have to hold off.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> I saw it first on John Salvati's wrist. The Italian frontman. It was wonderful. I love most of his watches. The guy has an eye for fine things.
> 
> I asked him here and he was very kind to share all details as he always is with everyone.


Thanks for the kind words Asrar. I am Italian but I'm not sure I know what an _Italian Frontman_ is, but coming from you I'm sure it's a good thing ;-)

The polished fully Ocra was the very first H2O I ever purchased when Clemens first introduced them.

I also opted for the 7carbon hardened process which was also a new option Clemens was offering at that time.

It is simply amazing. A high polished stainless steel watch that is several years old and still looks like the day it arrived in the box. No scratches, no desk dive marks on the bracelet, and not even those fine swirl marks that always seem to happen no matter how careful or well you take care of the watch.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The first polished Orca in the wild was worn by Dave, a long time member and one of the first too review the Orca prototypes during preorder. 
I had one of the first polished dives and thought it was too shiny and a finger print magnet.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree Ken, even I though it was a fingerprint magnet and a scratch magnet but i was wrong. It's a beauty.

John I just coined the term, The Italian Frontman for you, my intention and meaning being, the Italian guy who is always at the front of helping everyone. A leader in all good things.

Love those pics man. What a combo John. I see more people going for these in the near future, Clemens be prepared.

You said cricket, Nigel. Booking tickets soon. Hahahahaha.

Ken show us your dial and bezel combo, knowing you I know it's nothing less that wonderful. I am eager to see it now.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Let me know, box tickets Eden Park. I'll see if I can get some through ANZ Bank. Don't forget to bring an extra Polished dive in your kit! I'll get Clemens to send it to you!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

mekenical said:


> The first polished Orca in the wild was worn by Dave, a long time member and one of the first too review the Orca prototypes during preorder.
> I had one of the first polished dives and thought it was too shiny and a finger print magnet.


Mine wasn't the first, but it was one of the first. 
I think I ordered on the first day and I had #02 reserved for myself. It took a long while to produce the watch especially since I ordered everything with 7carbon hardening and I changed my mind a couple of times on the dial, and bezel insert combo. I was initially the only other person besides Clemens to have the combo I settled on. Everything is polished except for the bezel inlay which is a brushed stainless with engraved and lumed numbers. 
At that time that bezel insert was brand new and only Clemens had one on his watch. 
He was nice enough to let me have one on mine and in combo with the gray dial is an absolute stunner in person and God willing it will be in my collection for life.

Something happened to the case of #02 during production and I ended up with #10. I was a bit bummed out about that but I still treasure this watch.

I'm absolutely in love with it. Sure it picks up some finger prints but they wipe right off and I am so glad I spent the extra coin for the 7carbon hardening. The watch looks like the day it was made and is practically bullet proof.


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Folks,

im looking for a pure canvas sommer strap (no leather inside) for my Orca.

Pls give my some links or contacts !!

THX n Grtz


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Clemens, any updates on your builds for the recent bronze Orca orders? I'm super excited about getting it in!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All open H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE will be shipped within the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All open H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE will be shipped within the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> All open H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE will be shipped within the next 1-2 weeks.


Thanks Clemens! My hiking vacation changed a bit and I'll be hitting up Napa Valley for 5 days as well beginning of September so I'd love to tour the wineries with this baby on my wrist! Keep up the phenomenal work you've been doing!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. HAGWE!


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. HAGWE!


It's pics like these thats making me want to order a nice set of stingray shoes for my DLC Orca torpedo. Looks killer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> It's pics like these thats making me want to order a nice set of stingray shoes for my DLC Orca torpedo. Looks killer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Go for it; the texture of the stingray skin looks nice with the DLC.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

7carbon GMT. My favorite H2O, likely never to be surpassed.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine says hello Bill..... Same exact setup but with flat crystal and bracelet flipped around...... Gotta love the 7carbon Orcas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

noregrets said:


> 7carbon GMT. My favorite H2O, likely never to be surpassed.
> 
> View attachment 8965665
> 
> ...


Hard to beat a 7carbon Orca my friend.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I really really really need to find myself a grey dial inner module for my Orcas......it's just killer! Great combo!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Femur77 said:


> Hard to beat a 7carbon Orca my friend.


Indeed my brother. Indeed.

I can't wait to see more killer 7carbon combos once the new dials come out later this year.


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

I´m still looking for a shop or connection which offers a pure CANVAS STRAP for the Orca, no one any idea ??

Thx for help


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

My bronzo shipped!!!!!!!!!!! Super excited. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rhaykal said:


> My bronzo shipped!!!!!!!!!!! Super excited.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


It's a beauty. I love mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

@soulspawn - that patina is absolutely stunning! I haven't been this excited about a timepiece in quite some time. Also so glad I ordered the bronze roller buckle for it.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

an Orca needs the water! ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

amrvf said:


> an Orca needs the water! ;-)


Gorgeous dear Amrvf 

Thanks for your nice pictures


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Gorgeous dear Amrvf
> 
> Thanks for your nice pictures


:-!

more photos to the dive here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892-20.html


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hi dear Rhaykal, I got the new Orca Bronze => very very nice... Get ready for the shock of this beauty  I wish you to receive your Bronze Orca very soon!!!!

Below pictures playing with a big quartz crystal stone of 5kg (no photoshop) LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze 

sorry guys no big sun today, too much clouds


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Dive Bronze
> 
> sorry guys no big sun today, too much clouds
> 
> View attachment 9019209


Hey rafy1,

Could I please ask where you got that strap? It's awesome and a perfect fit!

Thanks
Wen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

@rafy gorgeous gorgeous pictures. Is that the new H2O strap Clemens is making? Did it done with the watch?? It fits it perfectly!!!!!! My tracking number shows it'll be delivered by 1030am on Monday as it has a weekday delivery. I can not wait. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes gentlemen, it is a new H2O strap with lugs integrated, very very nice H2O strap, with excellent quality. It is the same one as posted previously by Grama73 in black colour, I suggest you to have a look to his fantastic pictures: OFFICIAL: H2O ORCA PICTURE THREAD - Page 233

The strap is very soft and comfortable; its colour is dark brown, with a nice thick stitching brown colour, but a bit lighter for best contrast with the strap.

First time when I saw this strap with its particular and unusual shape to me: I admit that I found it a bit strange... As I have the habit to use the classic straight 24mm H2O straps. But then, when I put it on the Orca => it was a big Wahoo....

By the way, I would like to thank again Clemens for this lovely strap


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After a long time all parts came together in the end as i wanted it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sublime, Sublime, Sublime....

I love this Orca Damascus combo, and the Maddog Damascus is the cherry on the top of the cake 

Well done Grama73!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meeting a very old sea shell fossil


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some underwater activity 

The H2O Dive Orca is really super mega comfortable to wear, even in dive mode


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze like you have never seen it  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Orca Dive 

Meeting an Octopus friend, having sticky tentacles  (LoL)


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Dive Bronze like you have never seen it  (LoL)
> 
> View attachment 9029857
> 
> ...


Stunning!!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

grama73 said:


> After a long time all parts came together in the end as i wanted it.
> 
> View attachment 9025745


Simply stunning! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So jealous rafy! Mine is coming in on Monday but I dont have near the beautifully clear water to take it in. My equivalent is Galveston bay near Houston and let me tell you, the brownish water isn't all that appealing.....But the salt air will be nice. I look forward to seeing the patination process on your watch after all that salt water contact!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 9029857


one of the coolest orca pics i have ever seen!
superb rafy - thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures, with super nice and soft H2O strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very old Bronze (Greek antique)


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mono Tungum with 22mm Helberg buckle in Tungum 
(no 24mm H2O Tungum buckle available to answer any questions in advance)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> So jealous rafy! Mine is coming in on Monday but I dont have near the beautifully clear water to take it in. My equivalent is Galveston bay near Houston and let me tell you, the brownish water isn't all that appealing.....But the salt air will be nice. *I look forward to seeing the patination process on your watch after all that salt water contact!*


I am deeply sorry dear Rhaykal, and I apology in advance but no patina for me, as I do not like it (Yet!!!). I might change my mind later, as I very like what did Soulspawn, amazing 

So after each dive: it is 30mn process of 20 rinsing and cleaning the watch to remove all sea salt. Then 2h hand polishing with micro-fiber cloth to get super shinny H2O watch like its first day 

By the way my mom is complaining about all the time I pass to polish each evening the Orca bronze dial, so she removed a lot of bronze stuff lying in her garage for ages, and ask me to polish all that... So my next week program will: be morning Diving, and afternoon bronze polishing  (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With an old bronze gargoyle, I need to clean and connect it to water 

I have this super nice H2O strap, but impossible to tell you which colour it is, I thought it was light green, but no a kind of light beige of light grey. I really do not know, the only the sure I know is: I like it very much, a super nice strap 

I am in love with the beautiful Bronze Dive Orca!!!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Rhaykal, I'm here for all your patina needs. Lol 








My orca dive "oyster perpetual" bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze. Love With Bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying a nice H2O Brown Canvas strap with Bronze Orca 









































Last picture, is a 2.5Kg Bronze called: "The Wave". It is supposed to represent a wave shape while looking from the side; but when looking from the top: a woman shape is showing, cool... I like this woman and sea concept


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing with Marbles and a 3Kg Bronze coming from a 50 year old French Navy vessel - helicopter carrier


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Phenomenal pictures rafy and soulspawn! Its amazing how the same watch looks so incredibly different depending on how each's owner decides to let it develop (or not develop) the patina. The clean look rafy has is beautifully classy. I feel as it can be dress both up and down. The heavy patina on soulspawn's makes the same watch look like a true tool dive watch that was left on the ocean floor for 40 years and recovered to be worn and beaten up some more. What makes the bronzo even more special is that at any point in time either one can switch look depending on how its wearer feels. I feel as though it should be a piece in Al Methaf Al Masri.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze surrounded by old fossil stones 

This watch is a "High Five"


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On Desert Rose Stone 

I super like this shiny & beautiful Bronze Orca


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

What luck, my bronze Orca and 2 new custom straps from Andrea in on the same day. The black denim custom strap was for my Kalmar 2 OT6k but will now be for my incoming Kalmar 2 white MOP dial/V-bezel.

If anyone has been on the fence getting the bronze Orca, even even after seeing Barry, Soulspawn, or rafy's pics, just buy it. It is an absolutely phenomenal watch and the upgrade package makes it feel like an absolute steal. Nothing beats the buttery smooth winding of the 2892 movement. And the isofrane strap will definitely be mounted to my bronzo any time it it'll be around the beach....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to second what rhaykal said. 
I've owned several bronze watches and the orca dive bronze just oozes quality. 

She's a keeper in my collection for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With another very nice H2O Canvas strap, and old fossil stones


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Keeping it simple : )


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

K Hunter said:


> Keeping it simple : )


That is a sexy Orca my friend. I'm partial to black myself.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Femur77 said:


> That is a sexy Orca my friend. I'm partial to black myself.
> View attachment 9091042
> View attachment 9091050
> View attachment 9091058
> ...


I have to agree, DLC is awesome!! Orca's can only exist in pairs...lol

Love the turbine bezel!


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

K Hunter said:


> I have to agree, DLC is awesome!! Orca's can only exist in pairs...lol
> 
> Love the turbine bezel!


That combo is awesome! Don't think I've seen any configured like that. Well done sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Vintage DLC with some Bronze


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Electric Kool-aid !!!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

The thing I love most about Orcas is the seemingly limitless combinations.

By my rough math, I can currently conservatively create about 144 different combos with my outer cases, inner cases, and straps.

Once the new dials come out later this year, that number may jump into four figures.

And if I were high-speed like Danny and Matthias and started changing the bezels...well, we might need a quantum computer. ;-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Electric Kool-aid !!!


You win!


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sometimes less is more

=> Mono 2, Dial 1 grey, Sapphire 2mm domed and a Jeans


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive Bronze.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing in the wood with friends


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

I love the woodart...and the Orca of course


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok guys... Just to be short I want to show you how these expensive 2000meter divers look like after 2 divings to the depth of enormous 4m 
Actually there is nothing to laugh at, especially that I've got no reply since 3 days...



But the photo was good


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

That sucks! I'm sorry to see that. I'm sure Clemens will get back to you. I wonder where the water entered from.......
I'm deathly afraid to take my watches under water unless I have them tested first on my own. I know these watches are supposed to be able to handle it but sometimes you never know if there was an issue with crystal placement or if the gaskets are fully intact. 

Hopefully it all gets worked out in the end, and you are correct, that last picture was good.....better than good.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

One more to make it a little bit more sweet

I wanted to open it to save at least the dial but I have no such screwdrivers with me and holidays will last for a few days more ( it's the first time I regret that. )


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

prezes said:


> One more to make it a little bit more sweet
> 
> I wanted to open it to save at least the dial but I have no such screwdrivers with me and holidays will last for a few days more ( it's the first time I regret that. )


Clemens will make it right. Don't worry. Sucks that it happened and if I'm not mistaken this may be the first. First that I've seen at least.

The combo you chose looks killer !!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

prezes said:


> One more to make it a little bit more sweet
> 
> I wanted to open it to save at least the dial but I have no such screwdrivers with me and holidays will last for a few days more ( it's the first time I regret that. )


I can't say I'd be happy myself but you know, man made, man repaired. It's an inconvenience I know. The same happened to me, not from Clemens but the case back was loose, I was in the shower when I noticed it.


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Danny T said:


> The combo you chose looks killer !!


Thanks. 
Despite it's all rust it is a good news. I finally managed to open it! And the dial seems to be untouched!
Now it lies in the box with rice and waits for the service. 
In worst scenario I'll just buy a replacement for eta.



Nobody of h2o team has replyed yet


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not trying to make excuses for Clemens but I do know he's been busy recently shipping out all the orders from the Hydra flash sale and is getting things ready for the new Kalmar 2 release in the coming week(s). I'm sure he'll get back with ya soon.


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks to Bill "noregrets". For this awesome DLC torpedo. One of the best guys to deal with if you get a chance.




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Bill is phenomenal to deal with. I've purchased a full H2O watch and an inner module from him. Stand up guy, seller, and collector. Congrats on your recent acquisition


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

You gents are far too kind, and right back at you.

A lot of great folks in the H2O collector community.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

prezes said:


> Ok guys... Just to be short I want to show you how these expensive 2000meter divers look like after 2 divings to the depth of enormous 4m
> Actually there is nothing to laugh at, especially that I've got no reply since 3 days...
> 
> But the photo was good


Hi dear Prezes, I have been chocked about what happened to your Orca, and I am so sorry for this beauty. I am sure Clemens will do something for you. My boy or myself are into the water almost each 2 days, if it is not every day a year, and I have done several dives above 50 meters, no far no issues in all my H2O watches, so to me something very special might had happened to your watch, and curious to know on the technical part. I think it might happen with all watches, all brands.

Thanks to your post, I have ordered a waterproof watch tester tool, it verifies the pressure leaks up to 6 bars only but it should be OK for 90% of my dives, swim, snorkeling, etc...  I love my H2O gems to much 

I wish you that your problem will get fixed very fast.

Cheers

Rafy.

PS: I very liked your combo and photo under the water, well done man!!!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I have 2 of them, one attached at each leg  (LoL).... I think I like high redundancy
> 
> This beautiful Orca Bronze Dive is in perfect company with these 2 Orca protectors, nobody can approve it  (LoL)....


very old style diver! :-!


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Cheers
> 
> Rafy.
> 
> PS: I very liked your combo and photo under the water, well done man!!!


Thanks!
Clemens has replied! Will fix everything. 
I'm glad that I didn't have time to write anything bad on him ,that I would have to be ashamed of later on. Impatience is really bad thing. 
Anyway - it is strange that it leaked, I was swimming with it several times and nothing happened. Also He claims that all watches are tested before shipment.

To celebrate the good news I'll put some pictures from holidays, also underwater, in the dive thread, and maybe orcas pictures here. 
Cheers


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mesmerising










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats Asrar! Seriously gorgeous timepiece. I'll be heading out to Napa Valley tomorrow morning with that on my wrist. It wears so well on so many different straps instead of me taking different watches with me, I'm just taking multiple straps to change it up with. Green Martu denim canvas for day wear, black horween for evening, and isofrane (w/ bronze roller buckle) for hiking/lake time


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot rani. You words really did inspire me to get the Orca Bronze.

Here a combo with another dial inner case










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got mine, 2nd H2o in as many weeks! Better than I imagined


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Great Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fooling around with some combos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Fooling around with some combos


Beautiful Combos Danny  Well done man!!!

The Torpedo GMT with this blue minimalist bezel is top "North America" fashion


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze Dive.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the H2O Turbine bezel, having a lot of them  But today exception: Orca Dress with Square bezel. I like this square bezel because it is very easy to manipulate (even with diving gloves). What I appreciate the most is the excellent quality of the Orca bezel, plus it cannot pop out easily; on the H2O Orca: the bezel is super strongly attached to the case of the watch, you can even hang to it: impossible to remove it; but its rotation is still operational and smooth, making it really robust and very reliable in diving mode.

OK stop talking too much, and let's show some pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos 

The Orca Dress case is really super comfortable, even for a small wrist list me.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe... A curious sea creature seems interesting to see that beauty closer  (LoL)

Photo taken under the water at around -4m only


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I confirm: the Orca with Square bezel is super good, super nice, and she likes diving 









































Using today a 2mm domed Sapphire on this Orca  I personally recommend 2mm or 4mm domed sapphire vs. the flat sapphire.









Underwater photo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pool today with the Torpedo 

I very like the deep dark of this dial, and no-date. Thanks again to Clemens for this beauty 









Underwater photo 

The Orca Torpedo case with the H2O bracelet is really super comfortable, and excellent stability on the wrist. And even if I am not a big fan of sprinbards, this Orca Torpedo is a must have!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I put this guy up for sale/trade and then freaked out. What trumps DLC, ETA 2892, 6.7mm crystal?


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Removed


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today, photo shooting of the beautiful white Orca 

I have to hide it well at home, because my wife wants to take it all the time  I am lucky she has got a kind of 2.5" wrist size (LoL)....


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Today, photo shooting of the beauty white Orca
> 
> I have to hide it well at home, because my wife wants to take it all the time  I am lucky she has got a kind of 2.5" wrist size (LoL)....
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Orca Mono-2. The "spaceship" of my H2O collection


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I love the Orca Mono-2. The "spaceship" of my H2O collection
> 
> View attachment 9449194
> 
> ...


Love it rafy!!!! My DLC Mono 2 is one of my favorites. Just something so very 70s about it


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dress Code Today 

























I like more and more this nice H2O strap, extremely conformable


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Like said Grama73 previously: Black & White: That's all!! 

I like the simplicity and class of the this no-date dial. I understand Clemens more and more now  No need to adjust the date all the time when you are swapping watches.

On Vintage H2O strap.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy Danny,
VERY NICE this Torpedoand GMT.
Thanks for the Pictures, Holiday for my Eyes.

Marc


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Minimalist Torpedo


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^Awesome combo Ed !

And here is my torpedo after surgery just now. Thanks to your inspiration.

I used my light grey Drunkart canvas and buckled it with the awesome hydra buckle.


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Callin' it a night....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Bronze and Maddog strap.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Double trouble


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I very like this combo that Grama73 inspired me. The bronze Orca dive is super nice and great matching with the white dial. Enjoy the pictures 

White H2O strap too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos on wrist, I really love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Water drops reflection b-) (LoL)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

White/bronze combo looks fantastic !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> White/bronze combo looks fantastic !


Thanks Danny, for a big H2O expert like you, I take it as a compliment 

The Orca Bronze Dive is a MUST have!!!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Double trouble


I really like that white dial Danny, I wished I had of bought that off Bill, when he had it up for sale. I came close and then it's gone! Too late.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I very like this combo that Grama73 inspired me. The bronze Orca dive is super nice and great matching with the white dial. Enjoy the pictures
> 
> White H2O strap too
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 9497674
> 
> 
> View attachment 9497682


Me thinks you have way too much time on your hands. Clever though!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Me thinks you have way too much time on your hands. Clever though!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha Nigel, yes my wife is always ask me what I doing at 3AM to make pictures of my watches, instead to be in bed!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey mood today


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello Community,

my name is Franz, I'm from Germany and I'm new in this forum.
Last Monday my first H2O watch arrived, it's an Orca Bronze, number 36/500 and I'm really happy with it.
Clemes Helberg did a great job, creating this watch and I'm sure, it won't be the last one I will buy.

And now some impressions of this beauty:

















































































































Thank you for your interest and your understanding for my bad english.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Moonshine Runner said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> my name is Franz, I'm from Germany and I'm new in this forum.
> Last Monday my first H2O watch arrived, it's an Orca Bronze, number 36/500 and I'm really happy with it.
> ...


Congrats Franz!!! Welcome to the H2O club  And thanks a lot for your pictures. You got the full Premium Orca Bronze dive package, you did Excellent, it is an amazing watch and fantastic deal from Clemens at a ridiculous price for this a so high quality and beautiful watch, including 2892 movement!!

Enjoy dear Franz, and please send us some nice photo of this beauty time to time. I live the straps and bronze buckle that Clemens is provided with the Bonrze Orca Dive, the best from the best 

PS: You English is perfect, at least better than mine


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you for your compliments.
I'm really happy with this watch, it's on my wrist all the time since I got it, but I've one problem with it: I allways don't know, which strap I should choose. 
… and to increase that problem I've additional ordered two shark-skin straps at Mays Berlin an one canvas strap at Mustang Straps in Spain…


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Vintage Orca black dial with nice H2O black canvas strap: nothing better for a walk at the beach


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Vintage Orca black dial with nice H2O black canvas strap: nothing better for a walk at the beach
> 
> View attachment 9527562


I haven't been able to get into the majority of h2o watches, maybe it's because I don't "get" them. But this one looks AWESOME!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Electric Kool Aid one of a kind ORCA Dive with matching troll lol


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

@ Danny T

Wow! Your watch looks fantastic! Is it originally made by Clemens?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Moonshine Runner said:


> @ Danny T
> 
> Wow! Your watch looks fantastic! Is it originally made by Clemens?


Yes sir. It's a one off prototype. High polished Orca Dive with an experimental DLC coating. I was able to convince Clemens to sell it to me. But I had to give up my soul. LOL

TOTALLY WORTH IT


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White today 

With H2O Cordura strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Most excellent Rafy


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Let me tell you a few words about the accuracy of my H2O Orca Bronze with ETA 2892-A2 movement:
This watch runs really exact, it's just a little bit to fast, about + 3 sec/d.
For comparison to my other watches it's great. The deviation is exactly like the deviation at my Steinhart Triton 30 ATM Bronze (+ 3 sec/d) and my Longines Legend Diver (also + 3 sec/d), a little bit better than my Oris Aquis Small Second Date (+ 5 sec/d) and much better than both Seiko 5 Sports (- 45 sec/d and - 20 sec/d).


Even therefor I just can say: Really good job, Clemens!


----------



## Bgilbert82D (Jan 21, 2015)

I gotta say, this is one of the best watches for the money I have ever owned. Love the lumed sapphire bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

New Orca dials, oh how I yearn for thee


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

She likes the water


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Bronze with grey dial, and nice H2O grey strap too


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bronze dive on dry land

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

@ rafy1
Looks as good as mine. 
Is that the Maddog Shark Strap? This strap was out of sale as I ordered my Orca Bronze so I get the Maddog Stingray Strap instead of the sharkskin.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Moonshine Runner said:


> @ rafy1
> Looks as good as mine.
> Is that the Maddog Shark Strap? This strap was out of sale as I ordered my Orca Bronze so I get the Maddog Stingray Strap instead of the sharkskin.


Yes you are correct dear Moonshine Runner, it is the Maddog Shark Strap. But the one you got is even better to my eyes  Lucky man you are  Enjoy!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive bronze meeting his friend Kalmar 2 MG at the beach  (LoL)


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

There's just something about the hardened steel dive case I just love.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

So, I'm a huge fan of H2O watches. With 15 current pieces by H2O in my possession (9 of them being Orcas), 2 incoming, 2 on pre-order, and 1 more to be pre-ordered, I'm a bit of an obsessive fan. I try my hardest to keep most of them in a constant rotation but recently I might have put together (in my opinion) the perfect combo that I'm not even wanting to put another watch on my wrist. It isn't anything crazy and all of it comes from H2O (no custom straps or anything). It's a 7carbon hardened steel dive case with stainless steel bezel with black filled in numbers, inner module w/ black dial, eta2892, 4mm dome crystal, and regular stick hands, and the standard black leather with white stitch H2O strap. Nothing special but it just wears so damn comfortably, wraps around my wrist perfectly to the point that I don't even realize it is on my wrist at times. 

Sorry for the long post, I'm just so blown away by this brand and the product they produce. My next post will have a couple of quick pics I took while I'm sitting here at work in the OR.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> So, I'm a huge fan of H2O watches. With 15 current pieces by H2O in my possession (9 of them being Orcas), 2 incoming, 2 on pre-order, and 1 more to be pre-ordered, I'm a bit of an obsessive fan. I try my hardest to keep most of them in a constant rotation but recently I might have put together (in my opinion) the perfect combo that I'm not even wanting to put another watch on my wrist. It isn't anything crazy and all of it comes from H2O (no custom straps or anything). It's a 7carbon hardened steel dive case with stainless steel bezel with black filled in numbers, inner module w/ black dial, eta2892, 4mm dome crystal, and regular stick hands, and the standard black leather with white stitch H2O strap. Nothing special but it just wears so damn comfortably, wraps around my wrist perfectly to the point that I don't even realize it is on my wrist at times.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I'm just so blown away by this brand and the product they produce. My next post will have a couple of quick pics I took while I'm sitting here at work in the OR.


Same problem here dear Rhaykal  H2Ooholic...  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today Orca at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Loving the 6.7mm crystal with the minimalist bezel.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Edward, that looks absolutely killer! I'm really wanting an Orca case with minimalist bezel.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Pulling in to work. I gotta admit, I love pulling in to my work garage just for the lume

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> Edward, that looks absolutely killer! I'm really wanting an Orca case with minimalist bezel.


Thanks Rhaykal. Flipping outer and inner modules is FUN! Opting for the domed 4mm crystal today... 
































The modular system is a great idea.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The 'ed combo' my version 

Please take note of the gorgeous case finishing of the h20 watches. Rivals many luxury brands IMO.






















































































































I know y'all are jealous of the buckle


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The strap is a great match to the grey dial. Who made the canvas strap?


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

My new favorite strap...


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Second favorite new strap...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The strap is a great match to the grey dial. Who made the canvas strap?


Drunkart straps

Art aka Panerai7 member here on WUS


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

K Hunter said:


> My favorite new strap...


That red backing is hot !!!


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Danny! They're custom made by MadDog Straps. The red was my idea


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Mark, that red bottom layer was a genius idea!  

My new straps, which will be bundled with H2O KALMAR 2 DLC will be very similar in shape, but without the red layer. Would you allow me to use your idea for a future production?


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

K Hunter said:


> My new favorite strap...


Certainly a unique look with the strap being as wide as the outer lugs. The black matches beautifully with the case finish, nice match!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

All Bronze today for an important meeting


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Hi Clemens, yes! Absolutely. You can definitely use this idea. I'm very happy to be able to make a contribution to future H2O products.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black & White combo today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Rafy, I see you are becoming a bronze lover!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Rafy, I see you are becoming a bronze lover!


Rafy has been converted lol. Bronze is his new 'gold' for him 

Next step is to have him accept that patina is cool


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Next step is to have him accept that patina is cool


^^ This.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Rafy has been converted lol. Bronze is his new 'gold' for him
> 
> Next step is to have him accept that patina is cool


I bet he gives it a polish later!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> I bet he gives it a polish later!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He polishes his bronzos every day !!!

He's worse OCD than me lol


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On Maddog Croco strap today  I very like the classic Orca Dive case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Rafy has been converted lol. Bronze is his new 'gold' for him
> 
> Next step is to have him accept that patina is cool


Yes you are right, I should accept the patina  I will first do a good cost saving by stopping to buy tons of chemical products each month (LoL). And secondly my wife will stop to complain when I do my bronze patina removal process at home, as impossible to do it outside in Dubai under 40 degrees Celsius... She hates all this strong chemical smells inside all the house  (LoL)

As I have received several demands regarding which products to use to keep the H2O bronze shinny with no patina, let me tell you my secrete  I first tried all classic "grandma" methods that you can find on the web: lemon juice, bathroom cleaner cream, backing soda, etc...: they all work more and less OK but with a very short term action, and after 1-2 days the patina returns...  So I contacted Clemens and he suggested me "THE" professional solution: to use "Phosphoric Acid"; it took me sometimes to get that, but then: a big Wow from the first usage... it removes the tarnish in a second!!! and keep the watch shiny for several days, at least one week for sure.

1- Acid Phosphoric (it should be used at 30% or 50% mixed with water for bronze; but I use it pure 100% => perfect and immediate result!
2- When traveling I use a classic Brass / Bronze, available in all supermarket, which is having only 5%-10% of Acid Phosphoric; but request a longer polishing time. 
3- After the process point 1 or 2: I use classic "Sodium Bicarbonate" with hot water to "Stabilize" the bronze metal, and remove all acidity.
4- Then I polish actively with "Cape Code" clothes.
5- Finally I use "Renaissance Wax" to give a small protection, and keep the bronze shinny metal for 1-2 weeks.
6- To prevent the tarnish to come back fast and to keep the nice bronze shinny for long time, I recommend: "Protecta Clean"
7- And for some parts like the bronze crown guard: "Bronze Lacquer" from Mohawk: the top!!
8- For the inner case with Stainless steel parts: I put a lot of waterproof anti-rust as protection from "Boeshiled T9", very happy about it.
9- And each time before / after diving a little bit of Silicone grease at the rubber join of the crown

I really like to maintain the Orca bronze, and to take care about it; polishing the sensual shape of this dive case is a pure pleasure guys  (LoL)...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafy I am only worried about one thing and you know about this.

The long term corrosive effect of continuous polish. Long term I mean in three to five years I am sure so much chemical usage will have adverse effect on the metal and your hands.

I am not sure this is advisable buddy.

Sorry I keep bringing this up.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nothing, it is micron or nano millimeter on the surface only. Done so many times on my MG and Orca bronze, so far still the same even while zooming on the microscope 

Even in 20 years, it will not reach 1mm  (LoL) Then by that time it will be the Orca Bronze version 2 or 3 released by Clemens I am sure 

Rafy


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Soft beige H2O strap today


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Echoing Asrar's concern, Rafy, I think one can say that it is definitely not good for your and your family's health to use those chemicals frequently in the house. For what it's worth, just trying to look out for an H2O brother...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

noregrets said:


> Echoing Asrar's concern, Rafy, I think one can say that it is definitely not good for your and your family's health to use those chemicals frequently in the house. For what it's worth, just trying to look out for an H2O brother...


That's what I meant as well. Thanks Bill for saying it better than I could.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This is the point indeed: to Kill the wife to buy more watches :-d (LoL)...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> This is the point indeed: to Kill the wife to buy more watches :-d (LoL)...


I'll look after your watches while you're incarcerated...
Just trying to help a WUS brother.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Today I got some new leather-straps for my H2O Orca:









Shark Terracotta Nubuk & Shark Black Nubuk, both made by Mays | Berlin.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy, 
Orca on Steel:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

I had a question about the H2O mesh bracelet. Is it possible to remove enough links from it to fit a 6.75" wrist when paired with the Orca? I'm referring to the vintage model specifically. Does anyone have a on wrist shot of this combo they could post (with this wrist size)? Thanks.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have not been able to see the metal bracelet live, but it looks great in the pictures. I'm looking forward to the Kalmar 1 with steel bracelet, which will be my next watch.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> I had a question about the H2O mesh bracelet. Is it possible to remove enough links from it to fit a 6.75" wrist when paired with the Orca? I'm referring to the vintage model specifically. Does anyone have a on wrist shot of this combo they could post (with this wrist size)? Thanks.


For sure it's a piece of cake to do so. I have it adjusted and working perfect for my 6.25 inch wrist.

Simple screw out the excess links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> For sure it's a piece of cake to do so. I have it adjusted and working perfect for my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Simple screw out the excess links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Asrar. Much appreciated.
This probably shouldn't be posted on this thread but do you have a mesh bracelet for your CH1? I know the Steinhart bracelet is popular. By my calculations, even the smallest one (135MM) would be too large. Maybe I'm wrong. What do you think. My concern would be the lack of adjustability with that bracelet.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Thanks Asrar. Much appreciated.
> This probably shouldn't be posted on this thread but do you have a mesh bracelet for your CH1? I know the Steinhart bracelet is popular. By my calculations, even the smallest one (135MM) would be too large. Maybe I'm wrong. What do you think. My concern would be the lack of adjustability with that bracelet.


Your best bet is to get a mesh that does not have the solid end link on it and get a shark mesh style and start snipping row by row off the mesh until you get the desired length for your wrist


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Your best bet is to get a mesh that does not have the solid end link on it and get a shark mesh style and start snipping row by row off the mesh until you get the desired length for your wrist


Exactly this. I have a 6.25 inch wrist so even the small Steinhart at 135mm was too long, but I used a regular shark mesh and cut off the rows until I got a perfect fit.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Finally joined the Orca family. I've wanted this for quite a while, no longer waiting. The last shot, of course an Asrar inspired, thanks for the original inspiration!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning, Nigel!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Cheers B, now I regret not buying that white dial insert off you! Now I've got 2 Horween straps, a back up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jerry P said:


> Thanks Asrar. Much appreciated.
> This probably shouldn't be posted on this thread but do you have a mesh bracelet for your CH1? I know the Steinhart bracelet is popular. By my calculations, even the smallest one (135MM) would be too large. Maybe I'm wrong. What do you think. My concern would be the lack of adjustability with that bracelet.


I have the Steinhart mesh too and the smallest one is fine. With the adjustment on I use it perfectly will with my wrist so you should surely be good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

noregrets said:


> Exactly this. I have a 6.25 inch wrist so even the small Steinhart at 135mm was too long, but I used a regular shark mesh and cut off the rows until I got a perfect fit.


How did that happen Bill. You and I have the same wrist and the Steinhart mesh fits me fine.

Wondering what's different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful Nigel. Thanks for the kind words. 

Amazing wrist shot with the ring bro. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> I have the Steinhart mesh too and the smallest one is fine. With the adjustment on I use it perfectly will with my wrist so you should surely be good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asrar, you're referring to the CH1 correct? Could you post some wrist shots of this for me. If not on this thread, then on the CH1 picture thread. I would love to see it. How much adjustability does it have?


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Your best bet is to get a mesh that does not have the solid end link on it and get a shark mesh style and start snipping row by row off the mesh until you get the desired length for your wrist


Danny, if I decided to go this route, is there any particular type of wire cutters I should get? I bet the steel on these mesh bracelets is pretty rough on the edges of the cutters.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> How did that happen Bill. You and I have the same wrist and the Steinhart mesh fits me fine.
> 
> Wondering what's different
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It worked for me on some of their watches but not others, depending on the springbar-to-springbar distance.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> Finally joined the Orca family. I've wanted this for quite a while, no longer waiting. The last shot, of course an Asrar inspired, thanks for the original inspiration!
> View attachment 9748106
> View attachment 9748122
> View attachment 9748138
> View attachment 9748146


Beautiful H20 Orca Congrats!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Nigel, I love this "Polished" Orca... Being the "scratch master" with all my watches, I am trying to resist to the temptation for now


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

You inspired me Nigel, today Orca for me too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I really do like very much this "light brown" or "beige" H2O leather strap with the white dial, it is matching very well


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Very nice Nigel, I love this "Polished" Orca... Being the "scratch master" with all my watches, I am trying to resist to the temptation for now


I did think about that but this will be my special occasion watch, not my everyday go to. Because I'm an electrician I only wear my watches to and from jobs. I find it keeps me calm while driving.
I don't think I'd ever wear that polished beauty to work at all, unless you put me behind a desk! Never! Not doing that again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Does anyone know whether Orca dive crown guards are interchangeable and can you get some? same as K1 ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

ndw6 said:


> Does anyone know whether Orca dive crown guards are interchangeable and can you get some? same as K1 ?


Yes, they are screwed in with Hex-Screws. Unfortunately I don't know if you can buy some other crown guards and if those from the Kalmar 1 match with the Orca, but maybe Clemens can give some further informations?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Crown guards are not interchageable between K1 and the ORCA series. 

If we have a designer between all of us with a proposal for a new H2O ORCA DIVE CG design: Show us your ideas.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jerry P said:


> Danny, if I decided to go this route, is there any particular type of wire cutters I should get? I bet the steel on these mesh bracelets is pretty rough on the edges of the cutters.


I used standard side cutters with pointed tip. And don't use small ones. Use a size that you can grip with your whole hand for leverage and easier cutting

The mesh is tough to cut. Just don't use old dull side cutters. It's easy to cut the links using the tip only of the cutters. And cut one link by one link.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

For anybody with a more steady than strong hand a "Dremel" with a cutting disc will work also.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I super like this black strap with thick white stitching matching perfectly the black dial; I got this trap with my first H2O watch: the K2 OT 8000m. It is so comfortable... even on "Dress Orca"  (LoL)...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Back to Basics: Orca Dive black dial with chrome handsets and nice H2O black canvas strap


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello everyone, i've been following this wonderful forum for more than a year and i've finally quit being lazy and registered myself so i can share some pictures of my watches with you.
I want to personally thank you guys for posting pictures of your amazing watches, they really helped me to decide between all the many possible combinations of Clemen's watches.
I will post some pictures of my first H2o watch, a beautiful Orca Dive case, an amazing watch in every aspect.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

lets try to upload the pictures
Please let me know if there is any problem with the picture's size.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Hello everyone, i've been following this wonderful forum for more than a year and i've finally quit being lazy and registered myself so i can share some pictures of my watches with you.
> I want to personally thank you guys for posting pictures of your amazing watches, they really helped me to decide between all the many possible combinations of Clemen's watches.
> I will post some pictures of my first H2o watch, a beautiful Orca Dive case, an amazing watch in every aspect.


Welcome dear Dario,

Congratulation for your nice Orca, an excellent choice  Nice pictures by the way 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

DarioV said:


> lets try to upload the pictures
> Please let me know if there is any problem with the picture's size.
> 
> View attachment 9786498
> ...


Pics are fine except they're upside down. Are you from Australia


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Pics are fine except they're upside down. Are you from Australia


What do you mean? They look fine to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

ndw6 said:


> What do you mean? They look fine to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird actually! On tapatalk they showed upside down and now looking on my PC in web browser it's fine.......my phone must be from Australia


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

iPhone on tapatalk? Definitely Australian!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Halloween or not: it is beach day for the Orca  (LoL)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Number 073 again, I wonder if there is a significance?
This is quite a delicate sized watch nothing huge at all, I'm thinking if anyone was worried about the physical size being 44mm and thought the Marlin at 40mm would be a smaller or better choice, they would probably sit very similar on the wrist. 
Time will tell. I'm just guessing. I'm not getting one so once they arrive, it would be nice to see some comparative pictures.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

the polished version of the Orca is just amazing!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with this H2O strap, I have it for more 1.5 years, I went for diving with it 5-6 times, even if it is supposed to be not water-resistant: it still perfect like its first day


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I have forgotten to mention that for a pure Scuba Diving or Free Diving point of view; I have noticed recently that I prefer more and more the no-date (like on the Kalmar 2 OT 6K / 8K, or Orca bronze), for the simple reason that I do not need to know and focus on the date while diving, and better to not be distracted by the date windows, and focus more and the handsets (the king being the minute handset for all types of diving). 

Plus when you are swapping watches time to time (OK almost daily on my watch addition problem) no need to adjust all the time the date with the exact date of the day 

So just a personal message to the Big Boss: I very like the no-date dials (even on the Hydra watch it is super class), also I wish: you will continue to propose that on your future H2O watches 

Rafy.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing Orca...


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

remember?


Clemens stood up as a Man and replaced everything!!!




Superb after sales!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

&#8230; another new strap for my Orca: Classic Canvas Strap by Mustang Straps, Spain


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With Hippo Strap from Thestrapsmith


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

i really like that strap Rafy, how does the hyppo leather feel at touch ? Is it soft or tough ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Dario,

Hippo leather (or hide we should say) is amazing, and super extra mega soft / comfortable, it is one of my softer strap. Of course it is very expensive due to the rarity of the animal unfortunately. Elephant and Hippo are the best / strongest / water resistant strap that I have. I am buying of course only from vendors providing International "CITES" certificates (that the animal is dead from his own death, and not from illegal poaching); it is very difficult almost impossible to get it from Middle East / Africa / Europe. It seems that USA is one of the only country where you can get extremely easily that (all imported from Africa); several various on-line sites are selling elephant or hippo hide products, no problems. The funny thing is: one of my friend from Dubai is having a big piece of land in Botswana with currently 4 dead elephants in early decomposition (they felt into a crevasse and died sadly); but he told me that local authority does not allow to touch them, impossible to get the hide, nothing. Even in UAE / Dubai it is completely forbidden to import and to do business with that. Which is very good in a way!!!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation Rafy, i tought it to be rough considering the size and the nature of the animal but i was wrong. I love it because it has a nice pattern, like the shark hide for example, and its not "flat" like other types. It really looks great


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

DarioV said:


> Thanks for the explanation Rafy, i tought it to be rough considering the size and the nature of the animal but i was wrong. I love it because it has a nice pattern, like the shark hide for example, and its not "flat" like other types. It really looks great


You are 100% correct: more the hide/leather is having struvture (nice pattern) and nicer/better it is for the strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9839210
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sublime!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze for me today. This one likes the sun too much... Think to swap with a black rubber strap and bring this beauty for a dive this afternoon.. Nothing else to do in Dubai on this sunny Saturday  (LoL)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze Duo no-date dressed by "TheStrapSmith"


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"The Skunk"; DLC Torpedo on pearled stingray.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I super like the H2O canvas strap, so comfortable to wear


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Minimalist Torpedo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice combo "watermanxxl" Well done man!!

Grey dial for me too today  Matching with a superb H2O grey strap: surfing bronze/crystal wave  (LoL)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Very nice combo "watermanxxl" Well done man!!
> 
> Grey dial for me too today  Matching with a superb H2O grey strap: surfing bronze/crystal wave  (LoL)
> 
> ...


I have the same strap on my SS K2, it's a keeper. I tell you what! I'm looking forward to seeing the new straps coming on the DLC K2
A black and brown on the same level as that one, it's going to make a great Xmas present!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Very nice combo "watermanxxl" Well done man!!
> 
> Grey dial for me too today  Matching with a superb H2O grey strap: surfing bronze/crystal wave  (LoL)
> 
> ...


Thank you good sir... This strap is perfect with this Orca case. Where did you find this great leather?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Thank you good sir... This strap is perfect with this Orca case. Where did you find this great leather?


This is a H2O leather strap. Just ask Clemens to purchase it if he still have it available


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grand Class at the beach this morning 

Let's swap quickly the strap with a black rubber strap for a "Dressed" snorkeling


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Rafy inspired 

How'd I do Rafy ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Very nice Danny: Top Class!!! this H2O strap is super!!! I think it will match well with the K2 OT 8K


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Your H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE looks AWESOME!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

With black H2O canvas strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Your H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE looks AWESOME!


Thanks! 
I attribute 100% of its awesomeness to the design genius who built it and then sold it to me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Rafy inspired
> 
> How'd I do Rafy ?
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > Rafy inspired
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo at the beach


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Torpedo at the beach
> 
> View attachment 9929226
> 
> ...


where did you get that strap from my friend? Looks like perfect sailcloth. a great match with the orca!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> where did you get that strap from my friend? Looks like perfect sailcloth. a great match with the orca!


New sublime Leather strap from H2O of course!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love more and more the Torpedo case


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I love more and more the Torpedo case
> 
> View attachment 9937354
> 
> ...


My exact thoughts, except, I don't have one yet but I'm thinking that maybe the next choice for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It´s time for a new step!

By the end of the month I will relaunch the *H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED and H2O ORCA DRESS POLISHED with free ETA 2892 movement.* Those are my most favorite versions of the ORCA series as their feel is sooooo pleasent and smooth. 

*But we will not only launch the two polished models! Stay tuned for more info!

*We will try to ship all watches which were ordered in the first week before XMAS!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> It´s time for a new step!
> 
> By the end of the month I will relaunch the *H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED and H2O ORCA DRESS POLISHED with free ETA 2892 movement.* Those are my most favorite versions of the ORCA series as their feel is sooooo pleasent and smooth.
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me they've got sunburst dials in them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

any chance for a Kalmar 1 polished ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but no possibility for a polished K1.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Did I tell you how much I love the Orca


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> *But we will not only launch the two polished models! Stay tuned for more info!
> *


Here's to hoping that "Santa Clemens" can help us put a few sunburst Orca dials under the tree for Christmas.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey mood today


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Hey Rafy, how was Dubai watch week? Or where you to use swimming?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> Hey Rafy, how was Dubai watch week? Or where you to use swimming?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hello Nigel,

No time to go, I was too busy with job and everyday beach, swimming, diving, etc...  the weather is amazing right now perfect for diving activities; and a lot of people sick with flu, nose and throat problems, also I am staying as far as possible from the crowd, and prefer the company of the fishes and other blond mermaids  (LoL)

It is finishing tomorrow evening, so being in week-end already I might go today or tomorrow if the road traffic will be OK.

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I need more sleep lol. Edited with correct Orca pics


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

_

Hey Danny, that is really great watch(I know, as I have it) but what is it doing around in the Orca world? _


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Ivo P said:


> Hey Danny, that is really great watch(I know, as I have it) but what is it doing around in the Orca world?


Hopefully Clemens didn't see this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 9964874
> 
> 
> View attachment 9964882
> ...


Broke out the cleaning products overnight aye! Good job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Deleted 4 Danny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Playing with kids and wife at the beach 

I think it is time to exchange the strap with the white rubber  (LoL)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ivo P said:


> Hey Danny, that is really great watch(I know, as I have it) but what is it doing around in the Orca world?


Oh snap ! I posted in the wrong thread LOL. I thought I posted in the what are you wearing right now thread LOL.

I shouldn't be staying up so late ROFLMAO


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Playing with kids and wife at the beach
> 
> I think it is time to exchange the strap with the white rubber  (LoL)
> 
> ...


I want that dial!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nothing better than the Orca dive case


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Took out the tools and performed surgery. The end results came out pretty good if I do say so myself.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some pictures under "The" tree; there are not so many where are live... more sand...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top Class: the white Orca 

With a nice warm & vivid red H2O strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beach today


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

another great strap Rafy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's add some psychedelic acid today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Torpedo on bracelet. With a minimalist bezel as smooth as silk...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Something wrong here, 30th of November: weather +32°C , sea water +25°C, it is much more above the normal winter temperatures  Even here in Dubai we fell the consequences of the global warming, no need of diving suite anymore...


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Something wrong here, 30th of November: weather +32°C , sea water +25°C, it is much more above the normal winter temperatures  Even here in Dubai we fell the consequences of the global warming, no need of diving suite anymore...


We had - 8° C this morning, I had to scratch ice from my windshield again, before I could drive to work. If it is too hot for you in Dubai, we can exchange&#8230; 
For diving here I think you should wear a polar bear fur above your diving suite.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

First of winter here....








Sorry, no Orca to show...


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

very nice



Danny T said:


> Let's add some psychedelic acid today


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

Very stylish.



watermanxxl said:


> H2O Torpedo on bracelet. With a minimalist bezel as smooth as silk...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Micro-Brand Fan said:


> Very stylish.


Thanks Micro-Brand Fan. H2O; there's a watch for every taste.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O Torpedo on bracelet. With a minimalist bezel as smooth as silk...


Sharp bro!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> First of winter here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Justaminute,

Your Hydra is sublime  It reminds me that it is very long time I did not wear mine... my bad, it is really a gem!!

Oh my God!!! I am suddenly having goose bumps after looking at your nice snow picture  My Canadian wife and daughter are going to Toronto for Christmas, they are insisting for me to join, I am worried that my blood with freeze there and my watch movement with stop... not sure I can take a such risk  (LoL)

Stop kidding, just for my curiosity does the cold affect the movement? Are you doing some special precautions? On one of my regulator they sold me an anti-freezing kit that I never used of course  Dubai in summer we are reaching 48C-50 degrees Celsius under the shadow, so under the sun: no comment, and so far no problem at all with all my H2O watches, expect maybe the DLC Hydra: I remember some photos at the beach and when I took the watch after 10mn only under the sun with my hands: I was surprised that it was really boiling, and I had to use my towel and drop the watch into the sea shore for 1-2mn, and I am not jocking, absolutely true story. But so far the heat seems to not affect the movement, maybe on long term I am thinking the internal oil lubricant of the movement will be a problem, and maybe I have to service the movement quite early, sot sure, I do not know in fact; so I am curious to know 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Hello Justaminute,
> 
> Your Hydra is sublime  It reminds me that it is very long time I did not wear mine... my bad, it is really a gem!!
> 
> ...


LoL Rafy! Just get on that plane with your wife and kids and don't worry. Your movement in your watch will be just fine 

Remember snow is water too. Just slightly solidified and colder lol. H20 can handle it 

Actually what affects the movement is drastic changes in its environment. For example going from hot to cold ALOT will create moisture buildup and that is what affects the movement. Specifically storage of watches. They should be stored in an environment where temperatures are consistent and don't fluctuate. This is what my watchmaker told me when I gave him my dad's 50+ year old Zenith to service.

See pic 1 those spots on the movement, that is moisture spotting. Overall it is quite good because the watch sat in his closet where the temperature was pretty stable for all those years.










Pic 2 is after service. Looks like new and is good for another 50 years


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Danny for your valuable information. Quite interesting 

If I am coming to Toronto (still thinking as ticket are so high for Christmas....) I will call you definitively so we can met


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Sharp bro!


If Clemens keeps making them...I'll keep buying them. xD Thanks bro!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Hello Justaminute,
> 
> Your Hydra is sublime  It reminds me that it is very long time I did not wear mine... my bad, it is really a gem!!
> 
> ...


Hi again Rafy,
Thanks!
Don't worry about your watches...
Just remove them before operating a snowblower and you should've fine...
Your Orca (all) pics are always inspiring!
As is Danny's Technicolor Dream watch.
-Thanks Danny-

I don't think my 6.5" wrist would carry one off. 
I'll have to re-examine the specs.
Such a fun concept/piece with which to experiment.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Justaminute said:


> Hi again Rafy,
> Thanks!
> Don't worry about your watches...
> Just remove them before operating a snowblower and you should've fine...
> ...


If you were to try an Orca I'd suggest a Dive case since the lugs angle down to wrap around your wrist.

The other option is to go 40mm Marlin. I suggest checking that thread for a possible surprise this weekend.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Hi again Rafy,
> Thanks!
> Don't worry about your watches...
> Just remove them before operating a snowblower and you should've fine...
> ...


Thanks you reply too 

Just for info my wrist size is 6.7 inches


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not sure why everybody likes the grey dial? Not my favorite colour usually, but on H2O Orca suddenly I super like it 

By the way, I can confirm it to you: by -48m below the surface and without diving torch the dial is black  (LoL)...

OK, I am talking too much, below some pictures .

































At the beach after a good diving:









Underwater photo by -2m


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

COMING SOON: *H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED*

4 Sandwich dials + ETA 2892 movement + special leather straps
Available from 05.12.2016 in limited QTY


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

@Clemens

*WOW !!!!!*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoa!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wow too


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

F'n sick!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in love again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

more temptation! looks sicks in pic, though I am not usually an HP fan......


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Before that forum gets flooded with that Awesome sandwich dialled polished Orca Dive that I want. This strap came with the DLC K2 and I think its a perfect fit to this dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Superb, I am in love with this strap


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

the whole combination is amazing, great taste!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating UAE National day with Black dial Orca 

They put thousands of UAE flags everywhere on the beach, very nice 

So hot today... +33°C My Orca likes the sea too much


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED with the new light gun sandwich dial / Sales start is 05.12.2016


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA DRESS POLISHED with the new light gun sandwich dial / Sales start is 05.12.2016


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmmmm imagine a sandwich dial in a Torpedo case with sterile/minimal bezel


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Hmmmm imagine a sandwich dial in a Torpedo case with sterile/minimal bezel


Hey Danny, I'm wondering/hoping these sandwich dials will be offered as an option on Orca inner case modules in the future....any word on that you can share with us?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JDCfour said:


> Hey Danny, I'm wondering/hoping these sandwich dials will be offered as an option on Orca inner case modules in the future....any word on that you can share with us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly hope so but do not have any confirmation yet. I think is all depends on the stock qty he has.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I think your onto something Danny with a Torpedo case and sandwich dial but I would prefer the turbine bezel similar to my K2 and your Ti K2.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Another Orca Killer from Clemens!!! Sublime that new Polished Dress case  Zooming on the pictures of this new beauty: the finishing on the bezels with black inlay is really superb.

Celebrating that at the beach with black dial Orca and black inlay bezel, black rubber strap, black swimming suite too  (LoL)

I love the Orca


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JDCfour said:


> Hey Danny, I'm wondering/hoping these sandwich dials will be offered as an option on Orca inner case modules in the future....any word on that you can share with us?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update:

The new sandwich dials will be available as an option for the Orca series with complete watch orders or complete inner dial module orders. Dials only cannot be purchased.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Update:
> 
> The new sandwich dials will be available as an option for the Orca series with complete watch orders or complete inner dial module orders. Dials only cannot be purchased.


It sounds perfect (and logic) to me  Thanks the info Danny.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca vintage case with "polished" H2O Buckle at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wrist shots today with this classic Orca black dial, and nice H2O vintage strap. Do not tell to Clemens it is not the first time that I am swimming with this "strong" leather strap, so far it still perfect


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Still looking and looking again at the new H2O Orca Polished offers. The silver dial with Stainless Steel inlay bezel is very special  I think I like it too much; maybe because of its "too much metal" feeling  With the blue, black and gun metal dials it is super class and very tempting too


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Still looking and looking again at the new H2O Orca Polished offers. The silver dial with Stainless Steel inlay bezel is very special  I think I like it too much; maybe because of its "too much metal" feeling  With the blue, black and gun metal dials it is super class and very tempting too
> 
> View attachment 10128842


Definitely a hard choice to make as all look great ! If the matte silver handset was available for the Orca I think the silver sandwich dial / SS bezel inlay would look insanely good. Even better with an OJ minute hand just to add a touch of pop.


----------



## Scorpio6 (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally pull the trigger today for the diver with silver dial and sapphire bezel. 
Now the waiting begins.....😎

♏


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Definitely a hard choice to make as all look great ! If the matte silver handset was available for the Orca I think the silver sandwich dial / SS bezel inlay would look insanely good. Even better with an OJ minute hand just to add a touch of pop.


Very good point Danny. As usual


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey beauty today


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Are there any pictures of members with the inclining bezel on the orca? I'm considering getting the Orca polished with inclining bezel and would love to see some in the wild photos......Thanks.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

As the wait begins for Santa Clemens' sleigh to make the trek across the pond with the new sunburst dials...


----------



## Scorpio6 (Apr 4, 2012)

noregrets said:


> As the wait begins for Santa Clemens' sleigh to make the trek across the pond with the new sunburst dials...
> 
> View attachment 10145074


The stainless steel bezel looks awesome, which was my 1st choice......but I have chosen sapphire...hope I have made the right choice. 😀

♏


----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

After a longer time some pics from my side

Orca DIVE series


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

grama73 said:


> After a longer time some pics from my side
> 
> Orca DIVE series
> View attachment 10150658


Gorgeous Grama73.

The same Orca Dive model, but 4 different sublime watches, awesome!! 

I love them all


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dress case again at the sea


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Always white on Sunday


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

My Orca collection.... (minus one torpedo case needing an internal module) 

























Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> My Orca collection.... (minus one torpedo case needing an internal module)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Absolutely great and beautiful collection of Orca's you are having dear Rhaykal. Congratulation!!!

You are soon competing with Gram73  (LoL)


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Absolutely great and beautiful collection of Orca's you are having dear Rhaykal. Congratulation!!!
> 
> You are soon competing with Gram73  (LoL)


no competitions here. I'm just happy and blessed that I am able to own these timepieces! I can't wait to add my two Marlins to the collection too!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Trying the Torpedo case, not bad too


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> COMING SOON: *H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED*
> 
> 4 Sandwich dials + ETA 2892 movement + special leather straps
> Available from 05.12.2016 in limited QTY


Love that coin edge bezel!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Guess where I am today


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^awesome photos on the sea of seashells


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Question to the H2O experts. Ordered a polished DRESS over weekend and was wondering what is the normal wait time for a watch noted as in stock....TIA. My account shows processing.....


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Website says polished are shipping 12/19


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

TripleCalendar said:


> Website says polished are shipping 12/19


Thanks....Guess I should use computer and not my phone....eyes getting bad....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Simple elegance

Steel and black. You can't go wrong


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice Danny 

Same to me here: steel & black, plus added some bronze colour


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Orca dive bronze on gunny canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## grama73 (Oct 23, 2015)

Now complete as i wanted it to be


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow!! Stunning strap Grama.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

grama73 said:


> Now complete as i wanted it to be
> 
> View attachment 10247418
> View attachment 10247426
> ...


What is that amazing strap?


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

+1 for the amazing strap!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rosey the Rose Gold Vintage Orca


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rosey


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

So they are out, now I have to wait for them to go in the Orca Configurator so I can buy a third watch to make the one I originally wanted. I'm so hard done by. I've had to buy three watches.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

Christmas present to myself


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Folks. Has anyone ordered or has pictures of any color of the *Limited Edition: H2O Orca Dress Polished With Sandwich Dial? Also, has anyone ordered the 6.7mm thick Sapphire crystal version on any H2O watch and what impressions you may have? Thank you*


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Hi Folks. Has anyone ordered or has pictures of any color of the Limited Edition: H2O Orca Dress Polished With Sandwich Dial? Also, has anyone ordered the 6.7mm thick Sapphire crystal version on any H2O watch and what your impressions are? Thank you


I purchased the same one. I was out today and missed the delivery.....I'm going to the local fedex tomorrow so Ill post some when i get it....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gregger said:


> I purchased the same one. I was out today and missed the delivery.....I'm going to the local fedex tomorrow so Ill post some when i get it....


Thanks Gregger. I am jazzed about this one.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gregger said:


> I purchased the same one. I was out today and missed the delivery.....I'm going to the local fedex tomorrow so Ill post some when i get it....


Forgot to ask. How long ago did you order this one? I was so exuberant I did not catch the time it takes to build and ship. Thanks


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Forgot to ask. How long ago did you order this one? I was so exuberant I did not catch the time it takes to build and ship. Thanks


I ordered the blue on 12/10 and shipping started 12/19. Mine shipped 12/21 and it arrived today...but we were all gone shopping..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gregger said:


> I ordered the blue on 12/10 and shipping started 12/19. Mine shipped 12/21 and it arrived today...but we were all gone shopping..


That is quick so delayed gratification is not too onerous. I also ordered the blue. Thanks. Can't wait to see your pictures and impressions , especially that 6.7 sapphire


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Just opened the blue polished orca with the 6.7mm dome. I must say its by far the best boutique watch I have ever owned....This is a homerun....Well done Clemens and thanks for the extremely fast shipping.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Gregger said:


> Just opened the blue polished orca with the 6.7mm dome. I must say its by far the best boutique watch I have ever owned....This is a homerun


Pics or it didn't happen... 

My blue sunburst is waiting for me to pick it up next week (I missed the attempted Christmas Eve delivery), so hoping to live vicariously...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

noregrets said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...
> 
> My blue sunburst is waiting for me to pick it up next week (I missed the attempted Christmas Eve delivery), so hoping to live vicariously...


Echo that. No pressure Gregger. Just eagerly awaiting your pictorial


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Echo that. No pressure Gregger. Just eagerly awaiting your pictorial


You guys are funny please refer to today's wuw I only had a chance to take one picture...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gregger said:


> You guys are funny please refer to today's wuw I only had a chance to take one picture...


1 picture and we have to search for it on some other thread? Just kidding. But please provide the link to your wuw post since there are multiple wuw threads. Your help will be duly noted for the newbies


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> 1 picture and we have to search for it on some other thread? Just kidding. But please provide the link to your wuw post since there are multiple wuw threads. Your help will be duly noted for the newbies


I

Sorry had to finish my pie.....hope this works

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-will-your-wrist-christmas-day-3875346-5.html


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> 1 picture and we have to search for it on some other thread? Just kidding. But please provide the link to your wuw post since there are multiple wuw threads. Your help will be duly noted for the newbies


I

Sorry had to finish my pie.....hope this works

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-will-your-wrist-christmas-day-3875346-5.html


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

So this was just posted on FB with the caption "H2O 2017 news"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Soulspawn said:


> So this was just posted on FB with the caption "H2O 2017 news"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

It's also posted in the Kalmar 2 thread.]


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

A stunner for sure, Gregger. Thanks for sharing and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

So happy to have Rosey back in my stable after a short hiatus.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mekenical said:


>


If you ever have the chance, how does this watch look with the rose bracelet on?, would be a whole new sight/perspective?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Ask and you receive.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Ask and you receive.


It's elegant, sporty, dressy, sturdy, what else can we say...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

mekenical said:


> Ask and you receive.


Phoaaaah!!! That's one sick piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DD cell phone pictures....AWESOME watch .... Great job Clemens!!!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DD cell phone pictures....AWESOME watch .... Great job Clemens!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Gregger for activating salivary glands


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Unfortunately with too many watches incoming (including a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms) I'm going to have to post this for sale, but it's the nicest blue dial I've ever seen and the polished case is stunning!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the number or how many "limited" watches are being made of the limited polish version in the different colors and variations? 
https://www.h2o-watch.com/featured/h2o-orca-dress-polished-blue.html


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Today I heard the bells ringing as Santa Clemens' sleigh arrived in the form of two absolutely stunning Orcas, a sunburst blue and a light gun. My favorite H2O dials to date.

A little bit of mix-and-match later, and I had the makings of a 7carbon Orca Dive with turbine bezel and light gun dial...but first, I had to contend with a true first-world (but no less important and vexing for that) problem: which strap to put her on? 

















I finally decided on the black H2O strap with copper stitching that I consider to be Clemens' finest strap creation, bar none:

























Kudos to Clemens for knocking it out of the park...again...with the sunburst dials, especially the blue which is one of the most beautiful watch dials I have ever seen.

Happy H2O holidays to all, and a special hat tip to my brother Asrar Merchant (you know why my friend).


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Does anyone know the number or how many "limited" watches are being made of the limited polish version in the different colors and variations?
> https://www.h2o-watch.com/featured/h2o-orca-dress-polished-blue.html


No idea but my version is number 23. So I'm assuming the model number is xx out of xxx.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^awesome !! I echo the sentiments on both those dials. The light gun/strap combo you posted is perfect


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks D!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rosey with new shoes.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Rosey with new shoes.


Tasty combo! The stitching is killing it; ties in with the indices and handset perfectly. 
How long is that strap mekenical? Will it work with a 8.5" wrist?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

watermanxxl said:


> Tasty combo! The stitching is killing it; ties in with the indices and handset perfectly.
> How long is that strap mekenical? Will it work with a 8.5" wrist?


Thanks Man! Yeah 8.5" the leather is 8.5 inches the top piece is 3 and bottom 5.5


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Skulls, alcohol and watches ...... always works


----------



## holja (Sep 12, 2016)

Does anyone have both an Orca and a Megalodon to compare? I love the dial (and name, I know it's vain) of the Megalodon but I like the customization of the Orca. At this point I'm almost in favor of the Orca because of the ceramic/sapphire bezel options. The current Megalodon seems to only offer stainless.

Apologies if this has been asked already. I did a search but didn't turn up anything.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Rosey


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca dress on Croco


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Incoming!

been wanting a GMT for a while, and I have too many dlc so I made the trade


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice. I love the look with the shark mesh.


----------



## goonz (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is my polished dress, hoping to pick up a dive or torpedo case soon to mix and match.
Thoughts?
View attachment 10342754

View attachment 10342762

View attachment 10342770


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Links don't work for me.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

noregrets said:


> Nice. I love the look with the shark mesh.


So do I.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

goonz said:


> Here is my polished dress, hoping to pick up a dive or torpedo case soon to mix and match.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 10342754
> 
> ...


I can just imagine how good it looks


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Catch of the Day!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Bronze  At the beach relaxing some days back


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like this combo, today is the 5th time I am taking it at the beach for swimming only  I am using this 5mm grey rubber band for 6 months and it still perfect, I like the Italian rubber straps, quite good quality  It is matching great the grey dial colour 

The Orca Dress case is very nice and comfortable on my small wrist, I like it very much 

PS: Only girls on the beach today, and my beautiful Orca, pretty cool....

























































Below some underwater pictures taken at -2m; sorry nothing to see in Dubai, it is quite desert at this depth  (LoL)


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

thats a great match Rafy


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Scotch 'n' Watch

Scotch: Aberlour 15 Years Select Cask Reserve
Watch: H2O Orca Dive Bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Moonshine Runner said:


> Scotch 'n' Watch
> 
> Scotch: Aberlour 15 Years Select Cask Reserve
> Watch: H2O Orca Dive Bronze


Very nice 

Thank you for this beautiful picture


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I like this combo, today is the 5th time I am taking it at the beach for swimming only  I am using this 5mm grey rubber band for 6 months and it still perfect, I like the Italian rubber straps, quite good quality  It is matching great the grey dial colour
> 
> The Orca Dress case is very nice and comfortable on my small wrist, I like it very much
> 
> ...


Mr. H2O Ambassador in dubai. What camera do you use for your wet pictorials? I have a little body of water around here and I want to emulate your shots


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Mr. H2O Ambassador in dubai. What camera do you use for your wet pictorials? I have a little body of water around here and I want to emulate your shots


Hello dear "Imbition",

Nothing very fancy at all  I got one Nikon Coolpix AW130 & one Fujifilm FinePix XP80 they are small & compact so perfect to me as I am always having too much equipments while diving and I can put in my pocket quite easily and not specal maintennce like real professional underwater camera which request a lot of attention and preparation for each dive. They are quite cheap in case you lost it at sea  LoL. Sometimes I use the old one from my boy: Canon PowerShot D10 wihch is not bad too. The main problem of all these camera is the flash below 20m deep... Then you need something more professional; I put you below the link of one German guy having top class equipment worse than 10K USD if not more, but his photos are amazing... I am a big fan of underwater photography 

The Dive Watch Connection • View topic - Dive pictures from Wakatobi

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Vintage case today 

With H2O Ostrich strap and polished buckle


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Bill for the special message. I am grateful for your kind wishes my brother. You are a dear friend and a specially kind hearted gentleman.

Thanks to you I was able to enjoy this beautiful blue dial too.

I know a lot of you are not so keen on the stainless steel crown with the bronze case, for me the beauty of the blue dial in contrast with bronze case outweighs the stainless steel crown. And afterall they are all metals so I am sure the party together once in a while.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning combo, Asrar.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Thank you Bill for the special message. I am grateful for your kind wishes my brother. You are a dear friend and a specially kind hearted gentleman.
> 
> Thanks to you I was able to enjoy this beautiful blue dial too.
> 
> ...


Sublime Asrar!!!

I want this blue Orca.... I want this blue Orca.... I want this blue Orca.... etc...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo with H2O strap today


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New strap courtesy of our great friend Asrar at http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Thats a beautiful combination, i like everything from the dial, bezel and strap choice, and i bet that when the watch is in the shadow, with a bit of light blue lume, the match with the strap will be gorgeous


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> New strap courtesy of our great friend Asrar at http://www.thewatch.boutique


Blown away Danny!!! Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Cant seem to take this off.....


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Danny T said:


> New strap courtesy of our great friend Asrar at The Watch Boutique


Ice Blue indeed.

Great photos as always Danny.

And Asrar my brother, thanks for taking such great care of us and making such stunning works of art possible. We are lucky to have you as our friend and forum colleague.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

just delicious!

Even better looking here than on the Squale-matic



Danny T said:


> New strap courtesy of our great friend Asrar at The Watch Boutique


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while...thought I'd share a new strap...

Just in case it's not clear, the inside leather and single stitch are both orange.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K Hunter said:


> Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while...thought I'd share a new strap...


Wow.... I love this Strap!!!

Well done K Hunter


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Orca white dial on Dress case of course  with Stingray strap (Maddog)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Total Vintage today: Orca Vintage case + H2O Vintage strap 

This strap is not soft at all, it is strong, solid and robust; I like it too much  I need to check the H2O website if some other colours are available. I am having the black one only, which is perfectly matching with any black dials having the white markers (as the stitching is white too: making great contracts). I believe in other colours is might by gorgeous too, the particular stitching design is top class


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Inspiring as always brother Rafy. Especially so with snow in the forecast here...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

noregrets said:


> Inspiring as always brother Rafy. Especially so with snow in the forecast here...


Thanks 

Lucky man you are... +27 degrees Celsius at the beach this morning... It is far-far too high for the season... Big sun everyday, I am dreaming to turn off A/C... Only good thing is as I am beach / diving addict I am enjoying a lot.

It reminds me that my wife is complaining each evening, because my watch is accumulated too much sun light during the day, and as I always sleeping with at least one H2O watch, the lume is brighting like crazy; my wife is continuously asking to put a sock on my hand to cover the full watch so she can sleep  LoL But I never do it, I like to see the beautiful lume and read the time in the dark


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Hahaha, too funny brother. She doesn't know how lucky she is...at least when you're wearing the H2O you don't need to use a nightlight in bed to read.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage case with Grey dial on Maddog Ostrich waterproof strap  LoL


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Just to give a little contrast to rafy's beautiful weather and warm water shots: grey sky, crappy slush and about - 5° C (23° F)&#8230;


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Moonshine Runner said:


> Just to give a little contrast to rafy's beautiful weather and warm water shots: grey sky, crappy slush and about - 5° C (23° F)&#8230;


sublime photo 

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Finally some clouds in Dubai 

On solid Shark strap today


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^superb photos Rafy !!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

How about a dressed up Arctic Orca. Two tone brushed/polished bracelet. Bring on any designer suit and this one is ready to dance


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Gregger said:


> Cant seem to take this off.....


Understandable

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo with gray dial


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^killer strap!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^killer strap!


Thanks  It is Ostrich from Maddog.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got my Torpedo case, love this combo!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Well I really thought this would be jammed packed with all those shinny Orca's and Dress units but it's not. I must admit out of all my H2O straps apart from maybe the Horween, this new plain 30/24mm would be my favourite and the most comfortable. I had to pull it off the DLC K2. I think I need a spare!
We went out last night, so I had to put the bling on.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the turbine bezel design !!!
Unfortunely, the Orca is too big for me...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

nexty9 said:


> I love the turbine bezel design !!!
> Unfortunely, the Orca is too big for me...


Try the Marlin 40mm with the turbine bezel, when they are ready.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Wife is becoming too jealous and suspicious... Asking why this morning I was passing so much time at the beach with this beauty  LoL


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Try the Hydra 40mm with the turbine bezel, when they are ready.


You mean Marlin ?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Danny T said:


> You mean Marlin ?


Yes! Corrected Thank You!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah I've heard that a gizilion times, you need to man up and get one anyway. Did you not get the 40mm Marlin? It had a turbine!


----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Enjoyed a nice day at the lake with the DLC Orca on Isofrane w/ 6.7mm Domed Crystal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^holy wow!


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


I know that man, awesome pics as usual!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> Sorry, but no possibility for a polished K1.


I think there is enough polished to go round, if you need one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Shopping in Kenya (Nairobi) today, looking for rare meteorite piece to buy, but so far no luck... I very want a K2 or Orca made of meteorite not only the dial  LoL...

Eben, rose, and other exotic woods are everywhere available => thinking to get some pieces to make nice buckles for the K1/K2/Orca


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Electric KOOL aid came out to play today. This one is even more rare than the elusive meteorite Rafy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

These new 30/24 straps are MEANT for the vintage case !

Integrates with the case so well.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^that set-up is amazing Danny... Dare I say its perfection?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^that set-up is amazing Danny... Dare I say its perfection?


Thx! It's pretty darn close. I think any of the 30/24 are perfect for it










If I put the GMT dial module in this with the strap it would be perfect.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Traveling to Zanzibar with Orca Dive case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

As I have to travel light, I took only one single strap with me: I selected H2O rubber band and the H2O buckle of course => Perfect in all conditions, even under the water  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Just playing... The Ocean is amazing in Zanzibar... Quite, peaceful, and warm: perfect for the Orca 

























Even jellyfish are kind and not hitching here


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^swimming with the jellies hey Rafy? Looks fantastic there... every pic you post has a great looking watch and scenery... and exudes a fun good time... glad to see you enjoying life.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^swimming with the jellies hey Rafy? Looks fantastic there... every pic you post has a great looking watch and scenery... and exudes a fun good time... glad to see you enjoying life.


Business trip  I stayed only two in sublime Zanzibar island: a fantastic place for scuba diving & snorkeling, I really recommend it; I am planning to come back for one week diving: the underwater sea life if very rich here and preserved. I Just landed in Tanzania east cost now for the rest of the week: not so "glamor" here.... But my Orca is so curious that I will for sure find some spare time to discover how the beach and diving looks like in this part of the world


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Business trip  I stayed only two in sublime Zanzibar island: a fantastic place for scuba diving & snorkeling, I really recommend it; I am planning to come back for one week diving: the underwater sea life if very rich here and preserved. I Just landed in Tanzania east cost now for the rest of the week: not so "glamor" here.... But my Orca is so curious that I will for sure find some spare time to discover how the beach and diving looks like in this part of the world


Hey Rafy, great photos as always.

Another wonderful and amazing place to dive are the Maldives.

Have you ever been fortunate enough to have the pleasure to visit the islands and dive there? Regrettably, one day in the distant future they will no longer exist and the Indian Ocean will reclaim them as with climate change the Ocean levels increase combined with the islands themselves sinking. 
None of the approximate 1200 islands of which only 200 are inhabited are more than 7.8 feet above sea level at the highest point.

They are on my bucket list of places to visit before I die, so I hope to be fortunate enough to visit and experience a dive or two there one day in my lifetime.


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Wife is becoming too jealous and suspicious... Asking why this morning I was passing so much time at the beach with this beauty  LoL
> 
> View attachment 10535426


Rafy, I've been searching for a long while for that exact same model Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap in White like yours and also one in Grey but I have had no luck finding them. 
If you know where I can currently acquire them could you send me a PM with the information and/or link.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JSal said:


> Hey Rafy, great photos as always.
> 
> Another wonderful and amazing place to dive are the Maldives.
> 
> ...


Hello John,

I have not been yet in Maldives, on my wish list too  I know a lot of person who went there for diving, and yes it seems to be fantastic, total paradise  From Dubai it is not very far, one I would think seriously to go there 

I had the chance to dive in Sri Lanka, and India East Cost (near Goa) both in the India Ocean, very nice too, but always I got strong stream and ruff ocean. Kenya and Tanzania each time I have been there is seems to be more quite, let big waves and no stream and the ocean is quite flat; maybe I was just lucky 

Rafy.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

24mm Gray (Pantone# 431C) Medium Soft Silicon Strap


JSal said:


> Rafy, I've been searching for a long while for that exact same model Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap in White like yours and also one in Grey but I have had no luck finding them.
> If you know where I can currently acquire them could you send me a PM with the information and/or link.


Hi again,

you are correct the Bonetto Cinrutini 317 rubber strap (BC-317) in white / grey are a bit difficult to find. The one is not almost impossible to get, I think I got one long time back from Clemens with a watch, then I got 13 USD "copy" from a German online shop, which is perfect for diving and exact same size / shape as the BC-317 (of course you need to replace the stupid small / weak buckle they put with a stronger one for scuba diving) below is the link; but this strap is not rubber, a very good silicon great for diving, but so not good to use on day to day usage, because it attract all the dust and hairs LoL

Watch band He-KB14 24mm white silicone smooth surface

But to me the Top from the Top will be the new white H2O Rubber that Clemens will propose for the Marlin.

The grey BC 137 I also difficult to find. I was lucky to get a used one from a friend, but then I scratch it one day badly on a sharp rock, contacted I was lucky to find a Top Quality copy from the below link. which is a one to one copy of the original BC-317 grey and matching perfectly with the Orca Grey dial  Cost is only 27 USD or course shipment cost for Dubai I had to add the same amount for FedEx  But I think for US it is free delivery. I used it a lot from all type of diving, so far excellent, no problem.

24mm Gray (Pantone# 431C) Medium Soft Silicon Strap

I contacted several time Bonetto Cinrutini => So far no reply. But I was told that they are selling only for 100 or 200 straps minimum order.

You can try the below sites for other colours (I believe you might know it already), but their BC-317 is not the correct grey tone of the Orca grey dial (too dark), but for the Orange / Black: great to have the originals.

https://www.watchgecko.com/bonetto-cinturini-317-watch-strap.php

I think you know all John,

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

I just can't get enough of the blue sunburst dial.

Here she is in the 7carbon dive case on a Gunny. I think this is my favorite Orca combination of all time.

A couple of quick shots:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

noregrets said:


> I just can't get enough of the blue sunburst dial.
> 
> Here she is in the 7carbon dive case on a Gunny. I think this is my favorite Orca combination of all time.
> 
> A couple of quick shots:


Gorgeous No regrets!!! I want this blue Orca dial badly.....Beautiful combo with this nice strap and buckle |>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Back to Dubai


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

smitten by the Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage case with H2O Vintage strap => I love this combo. Do not tell to Clemens I was diving and swimming so many times with this strong leather strap: it still perfect


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this Vintage beauty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I understand the passion for orcas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Now I understand the passion for orcas
> View attachment 10800026


I want this Blue Orca!!! I want this Blue Orca!!! I want this Blue Orca!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I love this blue dial and I thought you had this one already. If not, it's got to be the only one you don't have yet. I am sure Clemens has a few more.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> I love this blue dial and I thought you had this one already. If not, it's got to be the only one you don't have yet. I am sure Clemens has a few more.


I got this sublime blue dial only for Kalmar 2. But I super mega extra want it for the Orca too


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi all!

Some brilliant photos of beautiful watches on here. I'm just about to pull the trigger on a H2o, and I was hoping for some advice if you don't mind. I have a 7" wrist with a fairly flat profile, and I'm not sure which case to go for! I love the look of the dive and torpedo, but looking at the L2L figures, maybe the dress would be better? I wear a Bangla 44, which has a 54mm L2L, and I don't think I could go any longer...

What size wrists do you have? Sorry for the personal question!! :-d

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

NorthernBen said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Some brilliant photos of beautiful watches on here. I'm just about to pull the trigger on a H2o, and I was hoping for some advice if you don't mind. I have a 7" wrist with a fairly flat profile, and I'm not sure which case to go for! I love the look of the dive and torpedo, but looking at the L2L figures, maybe the dress would be better? I wear a Bangla 44, which has a 54mm L2L, and I don't think I could go any longer...
> 
> ...


The dress case wears flatter than the dive case. I have both and prefer the way the dive case wears with it's more angled lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Mine since a few hours! 









H2O Orca Dive Stainless Steel Polished with blue Sunburst Sandwich Dial, 6.70mm Sapphire Crystal, Turbine Bezel with inclining ceramic inlay and polished stainless steel bracelet.
I'm very lucky with this watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I like and only own the Dress, but the Torpedo is my favorite. My wrist is barely 7 inches on a salty day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Orca/Clemens now has me as a long term addict/buyer to the Orca ecosystem of customization. Painfully waited for 6 weeks for delivery (as explained in the web site) but that is because I am new at delayed gratification when buying watches (more accustomed to parting with moolah and receiving watch 2-4 days later). That said, It was well worth the wait. Superbly happy with watch


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> H2O Orca/Clemens now has me as a long term addict/buyer to the Orca ecosystem of customization. Painfully waited for 6 weeks for delivery (as explained in the web site) but that is because I am new at delayed gratification when buying watches (more accustomed to parting with moolah and receiving watch 2
> 
> Congrats....not a hard watch to love!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Your encouragement was right on with your opinion back in Christmas when you received yours!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Not sure why: the fish have afraid of the Orca  LoL


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Torpedos away!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

My new Orca polished:


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

My new old Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

GHK said:


> My new Orca polished:


Super nice with that new Black sandwitch dial!! Well done


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Winter time at the beach => let go for another swimming with white Orca and a nice white H2O cordura strap 

+30 degrees Celsius today... Instead of +20 average the previous years... too hot


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Is it possible to order SS case with bronze bezel?
Thanks


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I will need new outer cases to mix this up. If anyone has a torpedo one and wish to sell, please pm here - Isaac


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> I will need new outer cases to mix this up.


You're in the great game now, brother.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

If you mean the game when one is addicted to H2O Orca variations, then I found my way to shangri-la



noregrets said:


> You're in the great game now, brother.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Do you find it comfortable on the strap? Looks great...


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry, meant bracelet!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

@NorthernBen, very comfortable

Regards Marc


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Valentine's Day at the beach with this beauty  I am afraid my wife will start to get jealous 

Indeed I am passing much more time with my H2O watches, than with my wife, my bad I know... I will buy her a big bunch of flours and invite her to a nice restaurant this evening  I have to discuss seriously with her about the new Kalmar 2 Carbon purchase LoL....


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Valentine's Day at the beach with this beauty  I am afraid my wife will start to get jealous
> 
> Indeed I am passing much more time with my H2O watches, than with my wife, my bad I know... I will buy her a big bunch of flours and invite her to a nice restaurant this evening  I have to discuss seriously with her about the new Kalmar 2 Carbon purchase LoL....


You should just say "thank you for the lovely gift, Mrs.Rafy"

And she'll be all confused...

"Don't you remember that h2o carbon you bought me for valentines day?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> You should just say "thank you for the lovely gift, Mrs.Rafy"
> 
> And she'll be all confused...
> 
> ...


Good one!! Thanks for your good advices


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Still in love with the Orca Torpedo, even if it always takes me 2 hours to swap the strap  LoL...

I got this nice stingray strap from Clemens as part of the Bronze Orca, super comfortable, I very like it


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Just too average , not!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

what a stunner. Was that blue dial ever available outside the current polish limited edition? Were you able to customize your watch with the blue dial? anyway, great watch


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

amazing watch, congratulations


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I've been playing with killer sharks!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

'My 'new' 'old' Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Tungum mono. Inimitable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Tungum mono. Inimitable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rare and unique  Well done Asrar


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze today with green strap. Both are generally not my favorites... But starting slowly to like them  LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The bronze case is gorgeous under the winter's sun


----------



## Yetiman (Jul 4, 2016)

I love this one ..


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

At the beach with Orca Dress grey dial


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

1 humble picture of my only h2o orca


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

New canvas shoes for the DLC Torpedo.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some bronze and patina on the menu today

Coming soon to the boutique and customers already waiting :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Stunning strap, Asrar, to match that beautiful piece.

How can I become a customer?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Bill my brother aren't you already one of our TOP customers. And I am always every grateful for that.

Today it's blue with bronze and thanks to my very good friend for this classy blue strap that sits well with it in every way.










http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Absolutely lovely Asrar!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

asrar.merchant said:


> Bill my brother aren't you already one of our TOP customers. And I am always every grateful for that.
> 
> Today it's blue with bronze and thanks to my very good friend for this classy blue strap that sits well with it in every way.
> 
> ...


Best bronze combo to date !!! I looooove this !!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

H2O Orca Dive Polished Limited Edition at Shark Black Nubuk by Mays | Berlin.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Love that blue sunburst!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I do not like brown colour strap in general, but just to tease my boy who is fan of American Football: I got this customized strap made of real Football ball (from Maddog). I have to admit it is beyond my expectation, a very strong / solid leather and good to wear it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more picture of this beautiful Orca Dive black dial, I love this dial very classy and perfect for diving 









Look at the nice ETA 2892 movement and case back of the H2O Orca => Top Class


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful strap, Rafy! I might get myself one of those.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> View attachment 11175130


This Dial is amazing, and Unique on Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Killer combination, rafy! :-!
I think I need an Orca with bronze bezel, too... ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

gm78 said:


> View attachment 11175130
> 
> 
> View attachment 11175138
> ...


Did I miss something ???? When did that black mop dial become available for the Orca ?????


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Danny, Clemens offered it to me when I was asking him about a MOP dial for the Orca, I got it one month ago.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dress-watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Dress-watch


Really enjoying your super nice pictures 

I very like the white dial with these handsets


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

gm78 said:


> Dress-watch
> 
> View attachment 11240754
> 
> ...


Oh man that white dial looks soooooo good with that handset !! I may need to do a hand swap on one of my white dials.

Looks sharp !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Look what arrived from north Germany today 

Mono 1 and Mono 2. Modern vintage flair.

Impeccable case finishing on each as you can see in the photos. H20 delivers a product that always exceeds expectations.

Enjoy


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic Danny!! congrats for your 2 new beauties 

I am a big fan of the Mono & Mono 2 cases, they are superb and very versatile 

I want this blue Orca badly, badly, badly... waiting patiently for my order to be treated.

I like the straps combination you did, very nice 

The new H2O ETA movement decoration is FANATSTIC, I love it too much...


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Well....after MONTHS of trying to decide which H2o to spring for, I've gone with Orca Dive, stainless insert, turbine bezel, dark grey face and black / orange hands. With the bracelet of course! Now just 6-8 weeks to wait! Thanks everyone for the inspiration!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

gm78 said:


> Dress-watch
> 
> View attachment 11240754
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic, that could be my favorite looking h20 I have seen to date

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys, I thougth that the smaller hands would fit very well to this dial, and I still like it a lot. 

Danny, thank you for the comparison of the Mono 1 and Mono 2 cases. I like them both, but especially the Mono 2 makes it on my wishlist. :-!

Another picture of the Classic with the wonderful MOP, which I love so much.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks to the suggestion from Rafy, I think this is THE strap that belongs on the Mono 2

Rafy - you are absolutely right that mesh is meant for this one !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Thanks to the suggestion from Rafy, I think this is THE strap that belongs on the Mono 2
> 
> Rafy - you are absolutely right that mesh is meant for this one !


Gorgeous Danny!!!

Yes I very like it on Mesh, the Mono 2 shows all its beauty. And with your sublime blue dial, it is absolutely amazing 

Thanks your nice pictures Danny 

I want this blue dial badly, badly, badly....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

You inspired me with the Mono 2 case Danny  Here is mine on hairy bear wrist at the beach  LoL....

































no photoshop, real photo with too much sun into the face... It is time to go for small diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I very like the Mono 2, its shape reminds me a science fiction spaceship 

I am getting the strict necessary to the beach  I think I like Orange and black colours LoL...


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

The more often I see this case, the more often I think that I need it... ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Mono 1 today folks with blue dial module


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Mono 1 today folks with blue dial module


Your 2 new Orca combos are sublime Danny


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some persons were asking me: what is the orange H2O box in my previous post. It is a case from Nanuk (Canadian brand) model 910, that I have customized when going for diving or traveling. Its exterior dimensions are: L 363mm x W 282mm x H 120mm for a weight or 1.4Kg. It fit any standard backpack, and is totally water resistant (I tested up to 3m LoL => all perfect!

























Hehe, someone is curious and want to see what is inside too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

For traveling I even have blue locks matching exactly the H2O blue colour, and with blue H2O logo stickers of course  LoL









In Dubai the beach are quite safe, and not crowder. I have time to go tot the car to drop all diving equipment, then to come back to take the H2O box 

















No photoshop... There are really 5-Orca, 5-Kalmar 1 and 5-Kalmar 2 in the H2O box 









Waiting for bulldozer crunching test  LoL









Behind the upper foam I store the H2O invoice copies into an envelope; and below the bottom foam I store Hydras and Orca monos (in case of LoL), 2 sets of H2O screw divers, 5 rubber straps, and a small numerex sx1 device (strongly glued to the inside bottom plastic), having 2 year batteries.









So you know all guys


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy crap Rafy! That box is a pirate treasure ! Don't leave that on the beach near me! I'm gonna grab that and run ! Hahaha


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Rafy - where did you get the stickers made? I might be doing something similar for my H2O collection 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Rafy, that is AMAZING! very inspiring!|>


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Incredible Rafy. Just incredible.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

rhaykal said:


> Rafy - where did you get the stickers made? I might be doing something similar for my H2O collection
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I just purchased 5 meters x 40cm of plain stickers (water resistant by the way) with the exact H2O blue colour logo; then I passed hours and hours to cut that with scissors and cutter  And almost cut my fingers tiwce  LoL

I have to admit that time to time when persons are passing near me at the beach (especially ladies), they are always curious and asking what is inside that flashy orange box, then when I open it: it is always: big Wow...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> I just purchased 5 meters x 40cm of plain stickers (water resistant by the way) with the exact H2O blue colour logo; then I passed hours and hours to cut that with scissors and cutter  And almost cut my fingers tiwce  LoL
> 
> I have to admit that time to time when persons are passing near me at the beach (especially ladies), they are always curious and asking what is inside that flashy orange box, then when I open it: it is always: big Wow...


You hand cut the stickers !! LoL you have too much patience lol. Take that to a sticker place and they'll have it computer cut in seconds.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On super soft Croco strap today


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I almost missed that box! You got a good idea Rafy, it looks very nice


----------



## tek818 (Apr 28, 2011)

beauties!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Big sun at the beach with Orca dress case


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11329106
> 
> 
> Hehe, someone is curious and want to see what is inside too


My chin hurts from a dropped jaw. Desk is wet too, from all the drool


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Star Wars Tripod  LoL


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice! Is that the vintage case Rafy?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

NorthernBen said:


> Nice! Is that the vintage case Rafy?


Yes absolutely


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

GMT Dive on baseball glove strap









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Star Wars Tripod  LoL
> 
> 
> View attachment 11411842





gm78 said:


> View attachment 11422738


You two are master enablers...
I hope you are pleased with yourselves.

Nice pics!
I was determined to save for the Orca vintage, but now I'm not sure it will be enough.
@gm78 beautiful dial (colour?) &case


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Yes Please Clemens!



gm78 said:


> View attachment 11422738


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Found a perfect match!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

ndw6 said:


> Found a perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 11451074
> View attachment 11451090
> View attachment 11451098


Wow. What an eye catcher...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys. 
The MOP dial of the Orca is really amazing. 



ndw6 said:


> Found a perfect match!


Perfect choice!

I was playing around with my mobile a little bit... ;-)


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have heard that Clemens is going to take pre-orders for the bronze Orca. Anyone know when he will update and open this on his website?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

JJHACK1 said:


> I have heard that Clemens is going to take pre-orders for the bronze Orca. Anyone know when he will update and open this on his website?


I was under the impression that he sold those out on his original run. Hopefully you're right and I'm wrong, cuz I won't miss out this time. A must have for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White dial Orca Vintage on H2O Cordura strap


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^great strap!


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

Love my bronze Orca and it gets lots of interesting looks when it's worn.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Great Video


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Loving the dials... Give them the edge over other divers

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

gm78 that's special!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> I was under the impression that he sold those out on his original run. Hopefully you're right and I'm wrong, cuz I won't miss out this time. A must have for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, I kept looking without ordering until it was too late. If he does another run then I'm in.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

GM78 that black MOP looks amazing in the Orca cases. I'm going to follow up with Clemens to see what new dial options are planned for the Orcas. 

Ideally would be great to see all/most kalmar dials available for the Orca as well. Of course taking into consideration MOQ's for inventory reasons. But definitely the black and white MOP dials to be available for the Orca I would think would be a popular choice. Orange dial would be killer as well!


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

3 weeks in to the 'big wait' for my orca. Doing well so far, feeling calm and I've only bought 3 new straps in anticipation! Quite proud of myself, ha!! I think I'm addicted to this thread, I have a look every day!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

My dynamic duo. Happy Easter everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some Orcas having sunbath at the beach


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Orca Torpedo in spotlight... ;-)


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yin and Yang Orca dives


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Great couple! 

Wonder how they would look: black on white and white on black.



Danny T said:


> Yin and Yang Orca dives


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

T3C said:


> Great couple!
> 
> Wonder how they would look: black on white and white on black.


Here's white on black


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

ummm ... methink black on black works better. boy ... gotta stop coming to this thread


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Redlight Orca








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Picking up some curry









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Great combination of watch and strap, Rafy! :-!

My Orca enjoys the view over the city, it seems like spring is here.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey guys.... I think I've narrowed down my next H2O search and have decided to go with the Orca (unless some amazing pre-order/ special combo comes a long in the meantime.)

It's a little hard to get an impression of what the real watch will look like though with the configure on showing renders. So I'm wondering if anyone has any of these combo they could snap a pick of.

I'm thinking classic case and minimalist bezel, or dive case with the stainless insert and turbine bezel. That much I think I have decided but I'm not sure which dial?

grey dial #1, white dial #4, or grey dial #4.

anyone have any of those dials that they could show in any of those cases? Even if you don't have the classic with the minimalist bezel, maybe a different case with the minimalist bezel and those dials could solve my qualm?

On line the grey looks great but in some pics of some of your great watches it's looked a little flat and I'm worried I won't be as thrilled with the real life product as it was the rendering.

thanks in advance for all the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's funny, I have the dial of your picture 1, the case of your picture 2 and the bezel of your picture 3, but not the combination of all three elements... ;-)

Here are a few impressions of the white dial and the minimalistic bezel:

























And a few of the Classic case as well:

























I hope this helps a little bit. Be careful with the Classic case, it wears really big because of the completely straight lugs. My wrist is 18,5 cm, and this case is the absolute maximum for me. The Dive case definitely feels smaller on the wrist.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ thanks for the pics, your shots always look fantastic!

My wrist is a little smaller than yours but I do find that watch in the 53-55mm lug to lug measurement range typically fit me just right, in my mind.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you, I try my best with the pictures. ;-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Definitely can't go past this case, it's big and looks great on the 30mm straps as well.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> Hey guys.... I think I've narrowed down my next H2O search and have decided to go with the Orca (unless some amazing pre-order/ special combo comes a long in the meantime.)
> 
> It's a little hard to get an impression of what the real watch will look like though with the configure on showing renders. So I'm wondering if anyone has any of these combo they could snap a pick of.
> 
> ...


Hello "Dark Overlord"

I like your combo; with full chromed handsets it is very classic, stylish and top class  I am having a lot of Orange minute Handset, but thinking like you to get white and grey Orca's dials with all chromed handsets  I very like the SS inlay, it is superb!!! and it changes from regular black bezel inlay; I like the more metal idea 

The white dial 4 is a "must have", everybody likes it (even women), you will never get disappointed even if wearing everyday. it is a very nice dial with superb structure, and eyes catcher.

I have the grey dial in dial 1, because I think the dial 1 is a more modern design, more sporty, and maybe more diver look. The dial 4 being more classic. Your comment "it's looked a little flat" is maybe a bit true, the grey dial is very sober, not spectacular like the white dial, but I think it is maybe its "taste-less / grey-mood" that I like so much, plus with a grey strap suddenly: it is awesome... And the "full Metal" professional tool is even more.

My bad... I do not have the Classic case, it still on my wish list, I have to order it... So below pictures with Vintage case.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

thank you guys so much for the help....! If I could I'd just grab 3 cases and 3 dials all at the same time but I must practice moderation! haha


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Hello "Dark Overlord"
> 
> I like your combo; with full chromed handsets it is very classic, stylish and top class  I am having a lot of Orange minute Handset, but thinking like you to get white and grey Orca's dials with all chromed handsets  I very like the SS inlay, it is superb!!! and it changes from regular black bezel inlay; I like the more metal idea
> 
> ...


I love the way Danny's white dial/white bezel dive version looks here. I'm just a little worried that the ceramic white bezel is very versatile so if I wanted to add another inner dial/module later, nothing would really look that great with the white bezel...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Photos dedicated to Asrar


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel, I like it !!!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Nice photo Guido


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This is a rare dial, which is not anymore available... Beautiful


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Having a blue day myself, Danny!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking forward to adding different orca cases in the future









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Imbiton said:


> Looking forward to adding different orca cases in the future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Combination

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey guys,

Some of you that I'm looking to add the Orca as my next H2O piece. I'm particularly into the classic case but there are no shots of it in the wild with the minimalist bezel. I sent Clemens an email and he was gracious enough to do a quick assembly for me and take a couple pics. IMO, this is a world class look. Now the only problem? Which dial color? I was ready to click on the white but then Clemens showed me black!! ahhhh

see below


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I super like it 

The Classic case is in my future order list too


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

That's a perfect combo DO!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Oh snap !!!!

That's hot !!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Oh snap !!!!
> 
> That's hot !!


Agree 100% and I am ordering it. I just need to choose a dial. My finger was on the trigger for white until Clemens sent me this picture with the black #4 dial.

I'm still thinking white is more strap versatile and black is more represented in my collection.


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

In some ways choice is a bad thing! It took me 3 months to decide which Orca combo to go for. Only joking, I loved agonising over the details! 

Been waiting 7 weeks now, and I'm so looking forward to getting the watch! Don't think I've ever been this excited over a purchase!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> Agree 100% and I am ordering it. I just need to choose a dial. My finger was on the trigger for white until Clemens sent me this picture with the black #4 dial.
> 
> I'm still thinking white is more strap versatile and black is more represented in my collection.


Cool grey dial with that case and bezel would look killer


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Cool grey dial with that case and bezel would look killer


Yeah I haven't really found too many pics of grey dial #4 and the one or two I did find weren't too flattering, but then I see pics like these and the white looks darn good and versatile:



















different cases obviously but the same overall scheme.... I love grey dials and the grey date wheel, as little of a detail as that is, is awesome, but I feel like grey would be the least versatile with straps an all... what do you think? Anyone out there got a nice shot of grey dial #4 in any of their Ocras?

I mean it does look great in the renderings... but they all look great!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

I'd go with the white one, you can put any kind of strap on that. The grey is nice but i like the dial to "come up" more from the case, i feel that grey on steel blends too much... i dont know if i explained myself clearly


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have some shots of grey #4 with turbine and SS insert but it's been so long since I posted a picture, photo bucket is not cooperating on my iPhone. I'll give it a shot on my computer when I get home from work in the morning.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

I have some shots of grey #4 with turbine and SS insert but it's been so long since I posted a picture, photo bucket is not cooperating on my iPhone. I'll give it a shot on my computer when I get home from work in the morning.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Pitguy said:


> I have some shots of grey #4 with turbine and SS insert but it's been so long since I posted a picture, photo bucket is not cooperating on my iPhone. I'll give it a shot on my computer when I get home from work in the morning.


Hey I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

i dug deep into this thread and found a couple.... very dark grey.

I think the answer is white! Many thanks to the great members and H2O fanatics here who took these pics and who've been helping in making the difficult but fun choice.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good morning guys.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi all,

just wanting to see see if anyone's heard from Clemens recently? I emailed him over the weekend, just after an update on my order, and I've had no reply yet. Is the [email protected] email the only one to use for existing orders?

not complaining, I'm sure he's busy, I just wanted to check I've used the best email address....


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

The email address is right, for sure Clemens is only busy at the moment. ;-)


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Woo hoo! Just heard that mines the next on his list!!! This is better than Christmas!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Generally I like the strap with a big contract with the case, and a bit matching the colour of the dial; but I find this super nice H2O light brown leather strap lying in my drawer for too long  LoL... I think I have this strap for 1-2 years and never wore it... my bad... my bad... Too many H2O straps and some other Maddog and Rubber strap that I am big fan too. So very different combo style today: with the strap matching more the case than the dial as we all do usually


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Forgotten the wrist-shot photo 

I think I like it


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> I think I like it


Me too. Definitely a great choice! :-!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Forgotten the wrist-shot photo
> 
> I think I like it
> 
> View attachment 11851146


Outstanding Rafy!! Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> Outstanding Rafy!! Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Rafy, 
You are killing me slowly here..... I need some medication. 

Only Clemens opening Bronze pre-order can save me now


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

JJHACK1 said:


> Rafy,
> You are killing me slowly here..... I need some medication.
> 
> Only Clemens opening Bronze pre-order can save me now


Anybody know if Clemens is really going to make more Bronze Orcas? I've been hearing rumors here and there. Rafy or DannyT....you guys must know the real scoop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> Anybody know if Clemens is really going to make more Bronze Orcas? I've been hearing rumors here and there. Rafy or DannyT....you guys must know the real scoop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He posted on facebook that there would be 3 new inlay options once the bronze orca is re-released so I have to presume the plan is well into motion and it's just a matter of time.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


> He posted on facebook that there would be 3 new inlay options once the bronze orca is re-released so I have to presume the plan is well into motion and it's just a matter of time.


And if I recall it properly there should be some new dials as well, right?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

h20 just launched their bronze orca, the configuration is crazy !!!!!!!!!! I just lost mu saving, pre order on 22 may


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

On Monday, 22.05.2017, we will launch our new configurator for the H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE and H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE in a pre-sale including many new dials and options.

The above two models could be highly configurated with even the dial, hour hand, minute hand, second hand and even the date wheel. 

Here are some visuals you could create by yourself easily with our new visual configurator to find your matching config.


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Clemens, can you have a look at your emails, I sent one about my order that arrived on Friday. I know you're very busy but I'd appreciate your thoughts, from Ben T.

ALL SORTED!!


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Some excellent customer service from Clemens this morning, despite him being (probably) the busiest guy in the watch world. First outing for my new Orca, over the water to Northern Ireland with work for a week. This bracelet......I'm lost for words! Anyone who buys a H2O should really get one. Thanks Clemens, have a good Sunday, hope you get at least some rest!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

I do not need Bronze Orca, I do not need Bronze Orca, I do not.....



The only thing that makes me still resist is that I do not see a MOP dial with the so famous Clemens' dots that I like. The current indexes just dont do it for me.


Clemens, any left overs, my dream- mop with the standard indexes? Please...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> I do not need Bronze Orca, I do not need Bronze Orca, I do not.....
> 
> The only thing that makes me still resist is that I do not see a MOP dial with the so famous Clemens' dots that I like. The current indexes just dont do it for me.
> 
> Clemens, any left overs, my dream- mop with the standard indexes? Please...


Totally the opposite from my side: the new MOP dials are based on the Dial 18 which is one of the H2O iconic dial and excellent for diving; plus it is having much more structure, class and style than the previous MOP dial 

If my wife agrees I am planning the both new MOPs for sure, then the blue and black sandwich dials, with the new bezels, humm.... I need to resist, to resist.... Not sure how long I can strand more LoL...


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

You see this is why you should never hesitate. I had it all figured out:

I was going to order an Orca Classic with white dial #4 all chrome hands, then sell a few things off and order the dive case with grey dial number #1 and chrome/orange hands. But I said to myself: Well just wait for the new bronze pre-order just to be 100% sure there's not something there you'd rather have. So what happens? Clemens hits another freakin home run and throws me completely off my game. The bronze dress with MOP looks insanely great.

I go back and forth with bronze cased watches. The color and look of bronze is one of my favorite things in the world. But I don't like to let it patina. An while still interchangeable I do feel having the bronze crown on this might make the inner module less versatile.

So now what to do? I guess we'll see what pricing is like tomorrow?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> You see this is why you should never hesitate. I had it all figured out:
> 
> I was going to order an Orca Classic with white dial #4 all chrome hands, then sell a few things off and order the dive case with grey dial number #1 and chrome/orange hands. But I said to myself: Well just wait for the new bronze pre-order just to be 100% sure there's not something there you'd rather have. So what happens? Clemens hits another freakin home run and throws me completely off my game. The bronze dress with MOP looks insanely great.
> 
> ...


I understood you too much my friend!! Same problem here  LoL


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

The bronze orca with dress case might just be my first orca. I was considering getting a dress orca a while back but can't pull the trigger because I have too many black dial dive watches. Now with the new dial option especially the blue sandwich and MOP makes an easy decision for me to get an orca lol. The hard part is deciding between sandwich dial or MOP


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy hell! The bronze options are limitless !! That skull dial .......... that sterile bezel !! .......OH MY !!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating the launch of the new Orca Bronze at the beach


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

JFYI: The pre-order for the H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE and H2O ORCA DRESS BRONZE just started with special pricing and packaging! 

*SHOW US WHICH MODEL YOU HAVE CHOSEN! *


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry to bother you Clemens, when you have the chance, can you please check your emails ? I wrote to you about a Kalmar 2 order i'd like to place. Thank you


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O and Lego


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

H2O Watch said:


> JFYI: The pre-order for the H2O ORCA DIVE BRONZE and H2O ORCA DRESS BRONZE just started with special pricing and packaging!
> 
> *SHOW US WHICH MODEL YOU HAVE CHOSEN! *


Well I was so sure I was going to order the Orca with the classic case that I had it sitting in my cart on the H2O site for days. And I held off, just to make sure the bronze model didn't make me go in a different direction... so sure it wouldn't. But it did:










I deliberately chose the black hour hand and black date wheel to add as much contrast as possible without adding any orange to keep it as dressy as possible.. IMO.

Tried to talk the wife into the ideal of ordering both Orcas but she was not amused... so I guess I'll have to sell off some stuff to grab the classic case next.

The wait begins....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> Well I was so sure I was going to order the Orca with the classic case that I had it sitting in my cart on the H2O site for days. And I held off, just to make sure the bronze model didn't make me go in a different direction... so sure it wouldn't. But it did:
> 
> I deliberately chose the black hour hand and black date wheel to add as much contrast as possible without adding any orange to keep it as dressy as possible.. IMO.
> 
> ...


Very original choice :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am still celebration the New Bronze Orca launch


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> *SHOW US WHICH MODEL YOU HAVE CHOSEN! *


Not too easy to find me the right one, but this is my choice finally:









· DRESS CASE
· TURBINE BEZEL + INLAY 3 MINIMALISTIC 
· LIGHT GUN SANDWICH DIAL
· CHROME HOUR HAND
· CHROME MINUTE HAND
· CHROME SECOND HAND
· BLACK DATE WHEEL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Good choice, I like it Guido


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

I couldn't resist.....just ordered my 5th Orca 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchFreak903 (May 24, 2017)

im a little late, but that is stunning !


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

did I miss the inlay material posted somewhere? It looks like sapphire in the pics but of course those are just renderings. Ceramic? Sapphire?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> did I miss the inlay material posted somewhere? It looks like sapphire in the pics but of course those are just renderings. Ceramic? Sapphire?


I might be wrong, but I believe it's sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Went with the black hour hand so the date would match one of the hands! Super stoked!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

It's amazing to me that I can put any Orca module in this case and the lume on the dial matches the bezel lume perfectly. Even if I bought the module separately 2 or 3 years later than the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ sweet mono action!

I can't decide if I want to stay away from this thread until the bronze is close to delivery or if I want to keep coming back to torture myself with the wait... lol


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ sweet mono action!
> 
> I can't decide if I want to stay away from this thread until the bronze is close to delivery or if I want to keep coming back to torture myself with the wait... lol


Which Bronze did you order, and if you didn't order one...why not? Resistance is futile 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very happy with the quality and comfort of the polished orca dress blue sunburst. Looking forward to adding to the h2o collection with this bronze dress offering!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> Which Bronze did you order, and if you didn't order one...why not? Resistance is futile
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


oh I resisted... for maybe half a day...!

ordered this:


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Really enjoying my new orca, I haven't taken it off for over a week! Looking forward to getting a couple of straps from Clemens and start experimenting!


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> oh I resisted... for maybe half a day...!
> 
> ordered this:


Bravo!! That bezel has me thinking about a 2nd order 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished =added comfort









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Ordered this one


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^nicely done

can't go wrong with black and bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the "dress" case, I think in bronze: it will bit AWESOME!!!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

The Orca Torpedo is with me again today. Of course with the wonderful MOP dial.


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11968042&d=1496060130"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Custom order with clemens to get the "Swiss made" at the bottom? Looks nice, and seems like an opton that wasn't available when I ordered.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm feeling a little "classic" these days


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ love that combo Danny, that's next for me after the bronze. Literally had it in my cart before that delicious bronze deal was unleashed on us all.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ love that combo Danny, that's next for me after the bronze. Literally had it in my cart before that delicious bronze deal was unleashed on us all.


It's super. The sterile bezel really make it fresh and modern vintage. And keeps things thinner too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I think I have a problem with this beauty, it is looking desperately for water all the time... I think it is time to bring the bronze Dive Orca for a scuba diving tour


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Wanting to post a question here before trying Clemens again. What is the best way to go about changing the style of hands on the orca pre-order? I have submitted and paid for my configuration, but after much thought have decided on all chrome hands. I had selected a black hour hand. Is this something that can be changed? I know Clemens is busy and have sent two emails to the customer service, so wanted to check here before trying again. thanks for the input!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> It's super. The sterile bezel really make it fresh and modern vintage. And keeps things thinner too


absolutely!

any chance I could impose on you to take a pic of that case/bezel with white dial #4? that's what I plan to do after the bronze..... i sincerely appreciate it, if its not an inconvenience.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Are the Orca bezels interchangeable? I've got my first on order and I'm wondering whether I'd prefer a plain bezel or insert; was wondering whether I could order both and change them around.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

daforg said:


> Are the Orca bezels interchangeable? I've got my first on order and I'm wondering whether I'd prefer a plain bezel or insert; was wondering whether I could order both and change them around.


Orca bezels are not changeable by the user nor are bezels on their own available for purchase separately. You can buy Orca case/bezels combos only.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> absolutely!
> 
> any chance I could impose on you to take a pic of that case/bezel with white dial #4? that's what I plan to do after the bronze..... i sincerely appreciate it, if its not an inconvenience.


Here you go


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^thank you very much sir! Love it, super clean!

Gotta save up some bucks for after the bronzo arrives!


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Folks,

where did you get your Canvas Straps, still looking for one but shut be PURE Canvas no leather on the beackside !!!

Thx for help


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

lake-man said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> where did you get your Canvas Straps, still looking for one but shut be PURE Canvas no leather on the beackside !!!
> 
> Thx for help


Get mine from Drunkart Straps but he has a long wait he's got a ton of demand. There is also n80 leather that does some super nice canvas, Diaboliq straps, and Drew


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Been a long while for this one

Orca Vintage DLC


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^
sinister!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Going from sinister to soft, sweet and PSYCHEDELIC !!

Groooooovy


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^oh hell yes!

that's the dial I ordered on my bronzer! Can't wait! only difference is I got the black hour hand and black date wheel to add contrast to go along with the black bezel.

holy hell that MOP is maybe the best I've ever seen!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Danny, the new White dial for the Orca is phenomenal!! 

Today her sister at the beach


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Classic day today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Danny!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Red H2O strap today  This strap is awesome and super conformable 

























Trying lume shot, quite difficult from my mobile phone...


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

That white MoP dial is my new favourite!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rafy that's an awesome shirt/watch combo!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So clean and fresh looking on the bracelet. Feels awesome on the wrist too.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sunrise, almost!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

dan, is that the same white mop dial being offered now with the pre-order of the Bronze Dive/Dress or do you believe its a different dial altogether?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> dan, is that the same white mop dial being offered now with the pre-order of the Bronze Dive/Dress or do you believe its a different dial altogether?


The same beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today Black Croco strap for my beautiful Orca dress  I am swimming with that strap LoL 

I really like the Dress case, it is a super class and comfortable case for the Orca.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Today Black Croco strap for my beautiful Orca dress  I am swimming with that strap LoL
> 
> I really like the Dress case, it is a super class and comfortable case for the Orca.
> 
> ...


As always...incredible photos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dual time


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

New, well 2 days new. Love this case. I see why my friend has 3 and one on the way.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

A little bit dressy today:


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^class!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys! MyH2O addiction is resurfacing. I was all in back in the day with the original Kalmar and when they first released the Orca.

Even though there is now the Kalmar 2 and Marlin and others, I still believe the Orca lineup of watches is the best due to flexibility of swappleable inner and outer cases.

to that end, im making a general request to the other orca enthusiasts....Please contact me if you have any orca inner/outer modules you wish to sell. Also interested in bracelets and other orca parts! Would also consider full orca watch packages for purchase.

please pm me if you want to sell!

im hoping to get a little orca collection going.

Thank you! Mark


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry dear Marked, I have no plan to sell any of my H2O watches. I love them too much


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

gm78 said:


> View attachment 12281714
> 
> 
> View attachment 12281722


i love this case and bezel combo!!! Amazing dial too!


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Femur77 (Jun 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey mood today  LoL....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this Grey beauty 

















trying to take photo of the nice ETA 2892 movement


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Perfect strap choice, Rafy. Abbsolutely great.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Perfect strap choice, Rafy. Abbsolutely great.


Thanks Guido


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Dive GMT


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Dive GMT


This picture is so great, a perfect calendar shot. :-!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Wearing an Orca GMT with 6.7mm crystal today with classic case, turbine bezel and flat white ceramic insert. Think this is a pretty awesome combo!!

7-6-17 137 by marked1, on Flickr
7-6-17 139 by marked1, on Flickr
7-6-17 141 by marked1, on Flickr
7-6-17 142 by marked1, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Dive GMT


Incredible photo!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

marked said:


> Wearing an Orca GMT with 6.7mm crystal today with classic case, turbine bezel and flat white ceramic insert. Think this is a pretty awesome combo!!
> 
> 7-6-17 137 by marked1, on Flickr
> 7-6-17 139 by marked1, on Flickr
> ...


Like the bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

MOP Friday!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The Grand White


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

marked said:


> Wearing an Orca GMT with 6.7mm crystal today with classic case, turbine bezel and flat white ceramic insert. Think this is a pretty awesome combo!!
> 
> 7-6-17 137 by marked1, on Flickr
> 7-6-17 139 by marked1, on Flickr
> ...


Not that I know much, but that looks more like a "dress" orca case than the "classic " one as classy and classic looking as it is

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Not that I know much, but that looks more like a "dress" orca case than the "classic " one as classy and classic looking as it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


thanks you're quite right!! Hope I didnt make an orca faux pas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Back to basics today : Orca Dive case, Square bezel with 15sec inlay, black dial with orange minute handset: nothing better for diving 

The Shark Strap and buckle are from Maddog, nice combination with the Orca. I like this strap for diving, swimming, snorkeling, the shark skin is totally waterproof, not much the underleather: but I do not care  LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey mood this Friday  LoL

A pure beautiful "grey" diver watch.... I like the full "metal" effect


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this "grey" beauty


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tried my blue stingray with the black tribal stitching on my white Orca, and I think I like it... ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The orca polished blue 2892 on the 30/24 leather.

As a uninfomed h2o addict, I picked up a torpedo outer case that arrived today , but I was unable to swap/fit the polished blue sunburst inner case into the torpedo. I guess the new outer case does not have the ceramic inclined bezel for the 6.7mm glass. No worries, I am in it for the long run and will wait for a 4mm or flat sapphire. Bottom line, not all orcas are swappable if you have a 6.7mm sapphire/blue 2892 inner case.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sorry posted into the wrong thread; photos moved to the Kalmar 2 section.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dress case - classic black dial, with Maddog strap made of vintage Ed Hardy leather belt


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of this beauty 

I like this Orca bezel quite good to manipulate rotate into the water. Not sure I will continue to use this strap for diving / sea activities the leather is already distreached becoming too have 20mn into the sea water  LoL...


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am really a big fan of the Orca Dress case, maybe because it fit perfectly my super small wrist  It reminds me that I cannot stop to think about this beautiful Orca Bronze with the Dress case Pre-Oder, it is haunting my nights....

Today black croco strap 5mm thick with minimalist HTR buckle for this beautiful Orca. Crocodile is super soft and comfortable plus waterproof, I need some more I think  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

























Looks at the superb back case of the Orca, simply badass


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

























Look at the superb back case of the Orca: Simply badass


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

After trying many different watches, I believe the H2O brand is top notch quality for price. With a preorder on the way of dress bronze orca (black mop dial), I am ALL IN on the orca for customization. My hope is, in the near future, to purchase a dress ss and dlc outter case so there are more options. In preparation for these future plans, I've got 2 gorgeous inner cases. 

Gmt and blue sunburst.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

wilderry said:


> After trying many different watches, I believe the H2O brand is top notch quality for price. With a preorder on the way of dress bronze orca (black mop dial), I am ALL IN on the orca for customization. My hope is, in the near future, to purchase a dress ss and dlc outter case so there are more options. In preparation for these future plans, I've got 2 gorgeous inner cases.
> 
> Gmt and blue sunburst.


Nice catch, I was wondering who bought those two inners - had my eye on the GMT.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Queen Orca at the beach  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Looks like the H2O case of the month is Dress. I am still in love with the Sunburst Blue, what fool was I thinking anything could replace it!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

So, this is turning out to be my favorite Orca combination to date:

a hardened outer case and bracelet with SS bezel insert. I customized the bezel insert and removed the paint from all the markers and just left the luminescent pearl. The inner module is a 4mm domed sapphire with light gun colored sandwhich dial running on a 2892 movement.... I love the look. I really like the light gun color. Just slightly warmer than a neutral gray, but still relatively monochromatic...

7-24-17 064 by marked1, on Flickr
7-24-17 061 by marked1, on Flickr
7-24-17 065 by marked1, on Flickr
7-24-17 062 by marked1, on Flickr


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

looks very nice, very well put togheter!


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

daforg said:


> Nice catch, I was wondering who bought those two inners - had my eye on the GMT.


The GMT is beautiful in person! You would be very happy next time one comes up for sale if you decide to pull the trigger on it. I was too indecisive a few weeks ago when a dress dlc went up for sale...so decided not to let either of those inners get away. Selling the bulk of my collection to fund the purchase of a few orcas and cases now, will be well worth it!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Been busy so time for a little bit of Orca eye candy.

7 carbon hardened case/bracelet 
6mm dome dial module 
Experimental sapphire lumed bezel insert

I call this one the angel because of the beautiful glowing halo around the pure white angelic dial 




























MOP Mosaic

How a simple angle change with the camera can make the MOP orient go from subtle to explosive !


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Full polish









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> MOP Mosaic
> 
> How a simple angle change with the camera can make the MOP orient go from subtle to explosive !


Really nice lighting. Makes the case look amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone had much luck emailing Clemens since his return from vacation on the 21st? I have been trying to contact him to change my last order and have not received even an acknowledgment. I know he is probably swamped trying to get through tons of emails and orders that piled up while he was on vacation, and I don't mind waiting... I just want a brief acknowledgment from him that he has received my emails and will be getting back to me eventually.... Let me know if you guys have had any luck.

Thanks.


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

marked said:


> Has anyone had much luck emailing Clemens since his return from vacation on the 21st? I have been trying to contact him to change my last order and have not received even an acknowledgment. I know he is probably swamped trying to get through tons of emails and orders that piled up while he was on vacation, and I don't mind waiting... I just want a brief acknowledgment from him that he has received my emails and will be getting back to me eventually.... Let me know if you guys have had any luck.
> 
> Thanks.


I was able to get ahold of clemens about 2 weeks ago after a few attempts. May have just been luck...because since then I have inquired about a custom order and have not heard anything. Message me direct if you are wanting more details marked.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Danny T said:


> MOP Mosaic
> 
> How a simple angle change with the camera can make the MOP orient go from subtle to explosive !


beautiful... i guess it pays to know the big man and be one of (if not the) biggest H2O addicts out there. I asked for this combo when I saw the white MOP as part of the bronze pre-order but clemens said that it would only be available for the stainless case if they weren't sold out following the bronze pre-order finished if any were left. So I decided to go with the bronze and add the classic stainless later and swap around..... at least that's the plan in the future.



marked said:


> Has anyone had much luck emailing Clemens since his return from vacation on the 21st? I have been trying to contact him to change my last order and have not received even an acknowledgment. I know he is probably swamped trying to get through tons of emails and orders that piled up while he was on vacation, and I don't mind waiting... I just want a brief acknowledgment from him that he has received my emails and will be getting back to me eventually.... Let me know if you guys have had any luck.
> 
> Thanks.


I haven't had a great deal of luck with Clemens either and have sent him an email regarding straps but got no reply. Yet a couple months ago I asked him a question and he answered me with pics in a couple days... so as wilderry indicated; might just be luck or timing. The info I got that I mentioned above about the MOP dial was actually attained via facebook, so perhaps Clemens is available to respond more quickly that way?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dark Overlord said:


> beautiful... i guess it pays to know the big man and be one of (if not the) biggest H2O addicts out there. I asked for this combo when I saw the white MOP as part of the bronze pre-order but clemens said that it would only be available for the stainless case if they weren't sold out following the bronze pre-order finished if any were left. So I decided to go with the bronze and add the classic stainless later and swap around..... at least that's the plan in the future.


I actually modded the dial module and did the dial swap on my own with the parts i have. This wasn't ordered. Had my local watchmaker do the dial swap into one of my existing Orca modules. I just ordered the classic outer case/bezel from the H2O store


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

I think, I like it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beach time


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

This thread was lacking some Lume pics









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Splash


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

So many options, so much fun experimenting.

This is H2O Orca !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Gorgeous Danny


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

Mono2 on bracelet









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Again the Orca Torpedo on my wrist, today in a very clean look


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ great shots as always...

where's Rafy been? I miss getting to see the beach everyday!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you. 

Maybe Rafy is on holiday, somewhere in snow and ice? ;-)

My new Orca Dress Bronze arrived minutes ago. And again Clemens did a fantastic job! The watch is great, and I love the light gun dial.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

gm78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe Rafy is on holiday, somewhere in snow and ice? ;-)
> 
> ...


A thing of beauty gm!! I'm anxiously awaiting mine. Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks!  I hope you don't have to wait for too long anymore. And of course I am curious to see pictures. ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Maybe Rafy is on holiday, somewhere in snow and ice? ;-)
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Combo!!! Well done Guido 

The first Bronze Dive Dress case. Congratulation for your new beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ great shots as always...
> 
> where's Rafy been? I miss getting to see the beach everyday!


Yes I am on vacation in Europe. Taking opportunity to do all medical entrainment, dentists, and other stuff that I do not like to do in Dubai 

I got a big fine last year traveling to Europe with 15 H2O watches, Airport customs told me that we are always to travel only with one watch  So I took only the Kalmar 2 OT 8K, but yes trying to go at the sea and scuba as much I can; but very bad weather so far: strong wind, etc...

I am so exited to see all your nice Bronze Orca guys, please post pictures as soon you are receiving your superb beauties 

















-7m in free diving LoL


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

cool! enjoy!

Guido, that is such a special package I can't wait for my Orca bronze... would you describe the brown strap as a chestnut type color? that's how it look s in your pic.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some more crisp and clean Orca goodness


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Rafy and Dark Overlord, thank you both. 

Rafy, enjoy your holiday.

Dark Overlord, attached two more pictures of the brown strap. Yes, I would say it is chestnut brown, the second pictures shows the color better than the first one.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12444653
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, very nice 

I love that blue dial, wit the new black H2O Inlay with "baton" second markers, It it is really matching super well 

Congrats for your new beauty!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Nice, very nice
> 
> I love that blue dial, wit the new black H2O Inlay with "baton" second markers, It it is really matching super well
> 
> Congrats for your new beauty!!!


Thanks Rafy!! Pics don't really do it justice. The dial is very subtle and almost looks black until you're in direct sunlight and then....Bam....it comes to life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Hardened case with Turbine bezel and ss insert, light gun inner module with 4mm domed, and 24mm/30mm H20 gray/brown leather strap. Matches the light gun dial perfectly.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Great combination of case, dial and strap. 

I got a new strap for my bronze Orca yesterday, so my summer holiday can (and will) start soon.


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Good looking piece

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

guess I can post here now...


----------



## K Hunter (May 2, 2011)

Photobomb!!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Great combination of case, dial and strap.
> 
> I got a new strap for my bronze Orca yesterday, so my summer holiday can (and will) start soon.
> 
> ...


That looks great! What is the nato thickness? I couldn't fit my thick 24mm nato or my Helsofrane strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> guess I can post here now...


Very nice 

I love this dial


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

revitup007 said:


> Good looking piece


Thank you! 



Dark Overlord said:


> guess I can post here now...


Congrats, a nice combo! :-!



daforg said:


> That looks great! What is the nato thickness? I couldn't fit my thick 24mm nato or my Helsofrane strap.


I am not sure, I think it has 1,2 mm, and it fits perfectly between the case and the lugs without sitting too tight. It is this strap by the way. ;-)

Today my Orca Bronze wears a different strap. I have it in my strap box for a while, but I was always waiting for the right watch to wear it. ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mop dial on Orca Torpedo Case held by a super engineer. Oh, and the crown is bronze and peculiar looking on the SS case as a result of taking the inner case of the recently received Orca Dress Bronze into the Torpedo. A happy camper indeed. Now I have the Bronze Orca Dress Outer Case for sale to complete the round trip. All this cause I wanted this white mop dial and I perceived it was only being offered with the bronze package and not on a SS Torpedo. Next time, I will just ask Clemens!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Mop dial on Orca Torpedo Case held by a super engineer. Oh, and the crown is bronze and peculiar looking on the SS case as a result of taking the inner case of the recently received Orca Dress Bronze into the Torpedo. A happy camper indeed. Now I have the Bronze Orca Dress Outer Case for sale to complete the round trip. All this cause I wanted this white mop dial and I perceived it was only being offered with the bronze package and not on a SS Torpedo. Next time, I will just ask Clemens!


I did ask Clemens cause I really wanted the white mop too and wanted to order it with the stainless classic case. He told me it would only be available after the bronze pre-order, if there were any left. So I pulled the trigger on the bronze to get the dial I wanted.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh... so I have a kindred spirit on the matter in the "Dark Overlord". I think we will see some new dial alternatives for Orca, cause Kalmar has too many and sibling Orca does not. For example, Orca deserves all the blue variations , including that stunning turquoise blue used once upon a time. As it turned out, the Mop Dial has an inner bronze ring slightly visible which adds a nice touch. Still getting accustomed to the bronze crown though.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is my Orca Bronze, it's used in the sea for diving many times a week. I have it on an Elephant leather strap in these photo's with the orca buckle.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I guess compared to the beautiful watches in this thread mine looks quite beat up and nasty. However, It's a tool watch and used as such. I have another Bronze on the way with the Blue sunburst dial. I think I may reserve that one for more domestic land use. 

It's interesting that so many people look at this bronze and make the assumption that it must be an antique because of the appearance. I suppose it does look like it was dug up on the beach someplace along the ocean. I do not dive with the elephant or the rhinoceros leather straps. I use a NATO or Rubber strap in the sea.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is my Orca Bronze, it's used in the sea for diving many times a week. I have it on an Elephant leather strap in these photo's with the orca buckle.
View attachment 12471649
View attachment 12471651
View attachment 12471657


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

bronze IP hardware, watch gecko vintage bond nato added. hardware could be beefier but the strap is comfortable and looks good. I think. hard to find a combo of bronze hardware on a color nato that I like in the 24mm size.

gecko orca by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
gecko orca wrist by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
gecko orca forward by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Switched out the GMT on my bronze last night! Today we have a completely different look with the same attention to detail, the blue sandwich dial with 4 mm dome and 2892 movement. A few more short weeks till my DLC piece comes in, this will hold me over till then!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone got an option for a 24mm rubber strap, preferably with no taper to 22mm? I''ve tried my Helsofrane on my Orca bronze but I'm not loving it. I'd like to wear it on rubber as its getting some beach time as the weather warms up. I was thinking of just getting an Isofrane with DLC buckle but I'm having a hard time swallowing the $150 + shipping price tag.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

daforg said:


> Has anyone got an option for a 24mm rubber strap, preferably with no taper to 22mm? I''ve tried my Helsofrane on my Orca bronze but I'm not loving it. I'd like to wear it on rubber as its getting some beach time as the weather warms up. I was thinking of just getting an Isofrane with DLC buckle but I'm having a hard time swallowing the $150 + shipping price tag.


Shop WatchRecon and you'll find lightly used Isofranes for $80ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I LOVE the Orca+++


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Rafy, me too !!!!!


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Rafy, I nominate you "Mr H2O" 

Your watches and spectacular photos are the best marketing any manufacturer could dream of!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

JJHACK1 said:


> Rafy, I nominate you "Mr H2O"
> 
> Your watches and spectacular photos are the best marketing any manufacturer could dream of!


Thanks my friend 

To be totally honest with you: I am never happy & satisfy about my pictures. I really want to improve, as I always think that in real life the Orca or Kalmar are 10 times more beautiful, and I feel frustrated to not be able show how beautiful they are. I think you know what I mean Jim: like your sublime black mother of pearl dial of your new Bronze Orca, it is very difficult to photography it properly and to show how amazing is the MOP dial 

You should see the nice pictures of Grama73 or Mechanical or GM78, without forgetting Danny_T. A lot of super nice stuff


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I want that Orca Classic case Badly.....


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

I really need an Orca Classic! I'm missing a classic and a vintage case.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> I want that Orca Classic case Badly.....





rhaykal said:


> I really need an Orca Classic! I'm missing a classic and a vintage case.


My favorite Orca case truth be told. I only ordered the dress case first because the bronze was such as sweet package deal. I hope I can add the classic sooner rather than later....


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Has anyone found a 24mm rubber strap that doesn't taper to a 22m buckle? I'd like to use the 24mm bronze H2O buckle on my Orca but with a rubber strap. I'm going to kill the leather and canvas straps in the ocean, which I'd prefer not to do.


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Interesting observation. I've never really considered that before. Watch Gecko has a ton of rubber straps at realistic prices. I have a nice dark green one. However it does have the smaller buckle. I would start there just because of the amount that they have on their site to choose from.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Simply Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On Croco strap at the beach


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

JJHACK1 said:


> Interesting observation. I've never really considered that before. Watch Gecko has a ton of rubber straps at realistic prices. I have a nice dark green one. However it does have the smaller buckle. I would start there just because of the amount that they have on their site to choose from.


I've spent a decent amount of time looking at Watch Gecko and a bunch of other sites. I did find a non tapering Bonetto Cinturini (270) strap but it doesn't come in 24mm. I may have to search Fleabay, though I'm looking for a quality strap.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

daforg said:


> I've spent a decent amount of time looking at Watch Gecko and a bunch of other sites. I did find a non tapering Bonetto Cinturini (270) strap but it doesn't come in 24mm. I may have to search Fleabay, though I'm looking for a quality strap.


Piero Magli if you like the style. Panatime has them in some brighter colors

24mm Piero Magli Red Waterproof Silicone Oyster Dive Strap 125/75 24/24


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

DLC came in earlier today, quality and TOP notch service from Clemens! And a BIG thanks to Danny for pushing me from a dress to a dive case. My wrists are very happy. This thread and ALL the posters here led me to try this brand, and I haven't looked back since! Gorgeous photos and positive reviews, no wonder the orca has so many pages attached


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

That DLC Orca looks amazing, i would love to see more pictures of it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

decided to give her a go on the brown strap for the first time today.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

this whale deserves a close up!

image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

In a grey mood this morning


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

I also like the grey One !








and later the black One


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Feeling dark and evil today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Heavy Metal Tuesday 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

DarioV said:


> That DLC Orca looks amazing, i would love to see more pictures of it!

































































What a beauty! The clasp has yet to scratch from desk diving with the 1700 vickers rated coating.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

error post sorry. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

wilderry said:


> View attachment 12554349
> View attachment 12554353
> View attachment 12554357
> View attachment 12554359
> ...


seen only now, very very nice piece!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Long time I did not wear the Mono-2, I love this case it always remember me a Star-Trek Spaceship  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

IMHO the gray dial on the H20 is an outta the park homer.
Eat yer hearts out other brands!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

daforg said:


> I've spent a decent amount of time looking at Watch Gecko and a bunch of other sites. I did find a non tapering Bonetto Cinturini (270) strap but it doesn't come in 24mm. I may have to search Fleabay, though I'm looking for a quality strap.


I eventually got a Cinturini strap through WatchGecko (ZuluDiver 317). I figured out how to bore the holes bigger to fit the thick Orca lug bars. Not sure the orange works, but at least it's on rubber and I can order a Helberg 22mm buckle to match.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^I think the orange works great. Matches that orange min hand nicely.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Some Torpedo for Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

SS Mono case with Bronze inner case 4mm dommed sapphire 

I love the H2O Orca+++


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Strap is 5mm thick suede with bronze stitching from Maddog.

Massive bronze buckle to match the bronze crown of this beautiful Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

This watch is super comfortable to wear.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Twin Torpedoes. DLC on stingray for today.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> SS Mono case with Bronze inner case 4mm dommed sapphire
> 
> Thanks for this. Awesome. I have the bronze Orca and had no idea you could mix it up with a stainless steel case. Youve got me thinking!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca "Metal" today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Gorgeous rafy. Your photos are some of what pushed me over the top to give the brand a try in the first place! Keep posting! 

This combination was on my wrist all day today. Love looking at it and occasionally forgetting to even check the time.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

wilderry said:


> Gorgeous rafy. Your photos are some of what pushed me over the top to give the brand a try in the first place! Keep posting!
> 
> This combination was on my wrist all day today. Love looking at it and occasionally forgetting to even check the time.


Thanks 

Super nice photo too, I love the Orca GMT movement, it still on my wish list


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Yea Rafy, i like Orca on Stell too !


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

marcwo said:


> Yea Rafy, i like Orca on Stell too !


Lovely wit that bezel  Well done man


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

One & Only - H2O Great White 




























Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze (Dive Case)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just got this after months of looking.. I think I have my new favorite watch. Guessing not my last H2O...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

topper78 said:


> Just got this after months of looking.. I think I have my new favorite watch. Guessing not my last H2O...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I love it, this dial is amazing, excellent purchase 

I wish to you more pictures of your nice Kalmar 2. By the way you can use this dedicated thread for it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***official-h2o-kalmar-v2-picture-thread***-1538858.html

PS: be-careful H2O watches are very addictive  LoL...


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad you like it.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> I love it, this dial is amazing, excellent purchase
> 
> I wish to you more pictures of your nice Kalmar 2. By the way you can use this dedicated thread for it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/***official-h2o-kalmar-v2-picture-thread***-1538858.html
> 
> PS: be-careful H2O watches are very addictive  LoL...


No kidding, just ordered one of the DLC Helberg's on special this morning... (It's been an expensive week)


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Pitguy said:


> Glad you lie it.


Thanks, it is a gorgeous watch... Pleasure dealing with you...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono-2, code name: "Spaceship" 

With baseball strap dedicated to my friend Danny_T


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dive case


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Shazam! Was thinking today was the day to swap inners, but after taking the picture....leaving it in another day. Absolutely gorgeous. A major thanks to Clemens for continued production of such high quality pieces! Hopefully will be adding a carbon or SS orca soon.

Unfortunately, my photography will never compare to Danny or Rafy haha


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The perfect Santa's watch  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beach today with the Torpedo, and a strong red Ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Some more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 12759059
> 
> ...


Absolutely...Beautiful. Phenomenal combo Rafy!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today new red shoes for my this beautiful Orca no-date dial. I love this watch and combo too much....

Massive buckle and strap are from Maddog.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The strap is made of thick Sturgeon skin, which is supposed to me 3 time stronger than leather, and very hart to cut, I very like its deep patterns. I like to call this strap the "Caviar Strap" LoL.... As everybody knows that sturgeon fishes are the main used for the expensive Caviar productions.

















I bumped the bezel so many times: It still perfect! I really like high quality and professional stuff 









Some more photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I wanted to be in grey mood today, but too much sun at the beach for my Orca 









































I like to see the nice movement of the Orca


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

always great combinations and photos Rafy


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Rafy, love that grey dial with the minimalist bezel.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca dive case at the beach 

I am in love with this watch and the 4mm domed sapphire, a must have 

I wanted to dive badly today with this beauty...

I would like to thank Thommi for the croco strap idea


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Photos dedicated to my good friend Jim, a real diver from US 

Croco strap is from Maddog as well as the massive bronze buckle. H2O & Maddog are big love to me


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ha HA Rafy! yes I am a real diver from USA and RSA

Have used all H2O watches orca's and Kalmar in the ocean deeper than 100 feet, actually some much deeper than 135 feet if I recall properly. Doubtful you can find a better manufactured or more functional dive watch _at any price_. Bullet proof construstion, perfect lume on numbers and most important the hands. Not those skimpy but popular desk diver skeleton hands that dissapear at depth. Plain easy to see dial at depth, no Chrono clutter and no silly words explaining what the watch is, does, or is made of! Screw lugs to secure the strap strongly,... and with trust the spring pins will not snap off when donnig a BCD and catching the watch on the shoulder strap.

One thing I would like to see is a different colour Pip on the bezel. When all the indications of the bezel are the same colour, it requires a moment to sort out what your looking at. An option for a serious back up would be a Pepsi type bezel with the first 15 minutes in red. There is a reason for this design to be red for divers. Maybe even just the lume in red on a basic dial. But it must be only Red! Red vanishes at 15-18 feet deep. Upon ascent you will always know when you break into the safety stop range when you can see the red colour!

I love the H2O watches and when combined with the Maddog straps, you simply cannot have a better timepiece at any price point. ( mine all have 2892 movements, as accurate as a mechanical watch can be made now too!)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono case today on cognac ostrich strap


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Mono case today on cognac ostrich strap
> 
> View attachment 12778727
> 
> ...


Rafy, I think you must be the official marketing arm for Helberg and H20. Always amazing photos and those straps are works of art. I love my new CH8 DLC and have a Kalmar Chronograph on pre-order - your photos make the wait even harder! Keep it up!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Rafy, I think you must be the official marketing arm for Helberg and H20. Always amazing photos and those straps are works of art. I love my new CH8 DLC and have a Kalmar Chronograph on pre-order - your photos make the wait even harder! Keep it up!


Thank you Sir  I admit I like H2O watches to much....... 

Well done for the new Kalmar Chronograph, it looks like amazing, and the best deal of the year!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the bronze Orca dive case 

Adding a special green strap today for this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures.

The green strap is made of solid sturgeon fish skin,


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The sapphire of this Orca is 4mm domed  I love it, perfect for scuba diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Classic black dial today, one of my first Orca, just adding some red safari colour


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am a bit fan of the H2O SS (Stainless Steel) bezel, the top from the top


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> I am a bit fan of the H2O SS (Stainless Steel) bezel, the top from the top
> 
> View attachment 12784093
> 
> ...


Seriously, where do you get those straps? They are amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Seriously, where do you get those straps? They are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hello, this particular one is from Maddog


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

yeah Rafy, what a gorgeous strap!


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mbaezo said:


> View attachment 12789197


The clasp of the H2O rubber band got a beautiful patina, well done man!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

One of my most comfortable watch: the Orca Torpedo


----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

I did not even know H2O made the clasp in Bronze! 

Mine is in Stainless Steel! That clasp is fantastic, I'm a Bronze fanatic I would have bought mine in Bronze had I known! Are the folding bits also bonze inside too?


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)

JJHACK1 said:


> I did not even know H2O made the clasp in Bronze!
> 
> Mine is in Stainless Steel! That clasp is fantastic, I'm a Bronze fanatic I would have bought mine in Bronze had I known! Are the folding bits also bonze inside too?


Yes , is a original SS clasp H2O stainless steel mod bronze!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Photos dedicated to my good friend Jim, a real diver from US
> 
> Croco strap is from Maddog as well as the massive bronze buckle. H2O & Maddog are big love to me
> 
> ...


Righteous leather brother!  Can't beat that combo...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. Inclined turbine bezel adds a unique profile.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Righteous leather brother!  Can't beat that combo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend, I am enjoying your superb photos and perfect combo too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

mbaezo said:


> Yes , is a original SS clasp H2O stainless steel mod bronze!


Well done man!!! If not too much secret and confidential: how did you manage a such nice "bronze mod"??


----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Well done man!!! If not too much secret and confidential: how did you manage a such nice "bronze mod"??


The answer is here ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

was inspired to snap these today in my car.

orca car by Gavin Gear, on Flickr

Orca-dome!
orca dome by Gavin Gear, on Flickr

The watch is developing this nice even, very dark patina that I find myself enjoying. I was dead set against letting a patina develop but if it stays like this, I will leave it. Somewhat ironically I am a drummer who loves patina on his bronze cymbals, but not on his bronze watches.... somehow the Orca is pulling it off.

orca buckle patina by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial on dirty white strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I super like the Orca Vintage case: a must have


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono with dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mono on the wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orca; Torpedo case with minimalist bezel and domed crystal.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I like ORCA


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Orca on new H2O snake strap

orca snake 2 by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
orca snake close by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
orca snake by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze on caramel croco


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black and white mood today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Sturgeon red shoes for my beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca dress with bronze bezel, on black Isofrane


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Orca 

Small light on at 7h++ is natural (no photoshop), not planned at all, LoL...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> Orca dress with bronze bezel, on black Isofrane
> 
> View attachment 12851167
> 
> ...


What's going on here? That's a normal strap, like one that other people have! I didn't think you knew what they looked like!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> What's going on here? That's a normal strap, like one that other people have! I didn't think you knew what they looked like!


Yes I know complete mess-up from my part, my bad  LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

No sun, clouds today


----------



## JHelmuth (Feb 1, 2018)

Somebody told me H2O was nice. Didn’t realize how nice. Might have to get one of these at some point.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Stunning ^


----------



## giwsub (Jan 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if the current Orca Dive case is antimagnetic?.... very cool photos, rafy1 ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial on "dirty" white strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Full metal today at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono-2 today, I am in love with this case, and the classic H2O black dial, this dial is perfect for diving, very clear and neat with a maximal visibility.

I got this thick Maddog leather strap black with white stitching, and massive buckle, it match damn good with the Orca, and fit perfectly on my wrist, so comfy....


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

And again ORCA on the most comfortable Steel bracelet and Steel and Titan.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono on Hippo strap today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

That MOP!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca, I am in love with this watch and 4mm domed sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of this sublime bronze Orca. With caramel crocodile strap with massive bronze buckle from Maddog 

I was not a big fan of brown strap in the past, but I totally changed my mind now  LoL...


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

One of my favorite shots of the white mop on bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pool with Orca Mono-2


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more underwater photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Forgotten a small video of this beauty


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Top class your torpedo with minimalist bezel and H2O bracelet  I super like the "full metal" design of this Orca combo 

Well done my friend!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage with bronze bezel on dirty white strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey sky today => so the perfect time to wear the Orca grey mood  LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage case, I am in deep love with this one


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Red caviar strap today  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on caramel crocodile strap with bronze buckle


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

Rafy, your pictures are always a pleasure to look at.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo - black No-date dial, on black H2O canvas strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos, I think I like the Black & White classic diver type sometimes


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Quick photo after hoping in the car on a rainy day


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

wilderry said:


> Quick photo after hoping in the car on a rainy day


Nice, very nice


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

wilderry said:


> Quick photo after hoping in the car on a rainy day


Nice, very nice


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> wilderry said:
> 
> 
> > Quick photo after hoping in the car on a rainy day
> ...


This is quite the compliment coming from you rafy! Love your photos and the combo of straps that you own.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Orca grey dial is simply amazing....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca on white alligator


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more picture of this superb Orca white dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca mono on a rare hippo strap.


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Orca during sunset


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

orca lume needle by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
orca dome by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
image by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
orca car by Gavin Gear, on Flickr


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

A couple more


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some photos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautify Orca Bronze Dive case toady, I am in love with this watch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos, the strap has been customized for this watch: brown alligator with bronze stitching.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^that's a fantastic looking strap Rafy!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^that's a fantastic looking strap Rafy!


Thank you


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Vintage Orca today on old ammo strap 6mm thick


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dress Orca on sea-water snake strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on US Football strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black and white style today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on brown elephant strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am still on summer time mood LoL 

The Orca white dials really unique, very class, and I like it in scuba too. With the Orange handset it is perfect, and allows a lot of white / orange options for the straps, a must have to me


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty 

The strap is 5mm thick, solid white alligator skin with orange stitching and orange under-leather


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Mop while driving and overcast


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

EDIT - I've been going through this wonderful thread for the past 3 days now.
Excellent input by everyone.

Thank you.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Orca Mono on my new black elephant strap. Look at that texture |>
> 
> A great contrast to the sharp geometry of the killer Mono case. A great marriage IMO.


Hi Danny T,

If I may ask please.
Would you know whether this particular dial is a discontinued model or simply, out of stock at the moment?
On H20's site, it seems to show almost faded out.

Thank you.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pazzo said:


> EDIT - I've been going through this wonderful thread for the past 3 days now.
> Excellent input by everyone.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks dear Pazzo, the Orca watch is a such pleasure to wear and its unique inner-case / outer-case swap concept it so cool, I am addicted to it 

The below watch from Danny is still available on the H2O site Orca configurator: the case is the Mono case, but you are correct this particular old dial is not anymore available, I personally was never a bit fan of this particular dial, all the new Orca's dials which are available thought the Orca configurator are more modern and much more stylish to my eyes 

Cheers,

Rafy.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you dear Rafy and I appreciate your time to answer very much.


I must say it, going through this thread is both enjoyable and informative.

Thank you all once again.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Pazzo said:


> Hi Danny T,
> 
> If I may ask please.
> Would you know whether this particular dial is a discontinued model or simply, out of stock at the moment?
> ...


Yeah the dial is no longer available and even more dumb is that I sold the dial module wth my Orca dress case. Had I known this dial would be no longer available I'd have kept it.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^ouch!


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

Dark Overlord said:


> ^ouch!


Indeed !

I would think it would really go well with the Vintage or the Mono II outer cases, for example.
Maybe Mr. Clemens could re introduce this particular dial in the future.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13450261


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo with inclining bezel on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey Orca meeting Orange Kalmar 2, both wearing the same grey python shoes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Dress Orca on black ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey Toad today for this beautiful Orca grey dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Orca white dial is the best


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White dial on red sturgeon shoes is gorgeous


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono case white dial on white alligator strap having blue H2O stitching  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca vintage case on cognac ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Beautiful Orca bronze today 

I think any green straps are matching perfectly with the bronze case.

Of course the buckle of the strap as to be bronze too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the Orca Dress case, classic and very comfortable to wear (even in diving), one of the most stylish case for a dive watch  LoL...

Today with a black ostrich strap


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> I am in love with the Orca Dress case, classic and very comfortable to wear (even in diving), one of the most stylish case for a dive watch  LoL...
> 
> Today with a black ostrich strap
> 
> ...


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

autumn orca action


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze on brown ostrich strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo on its original H2O bracelet


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Black and Steel 

I like it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am really a big fan of the Orca grey dial, a really super nice dial with grey date wheel matching perfectly the dial colour, it matches perfectly with any H2O Orca SS Metal case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more picture of this beautiful Orca grey dial 

The grey python strap is matching quite good with the Orca grey dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze today  On croco strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures 

























4mm domed sapphire


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I miss this one
 








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

Right there with you. Haven’t worn in a while and wanted to throw it on today! Missed it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Glass is half full









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back in the orca ecosystem with minimalist torpedo and mono , both on strapcode bracelets









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Glass is half full
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question is what was in it?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Al30909 said:


> The question is what was in it?


A soulful ETA 2892

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Minimalist Torpedo with domed crystal on OEM bracelet. A sleek design with this configuration...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoritzasu (Feb 20, 2018)

All,

I am having an extremely hard time trying to find a replacement crown guard for my H2O DLC ORCA dive case. I have contacted Clemens multiple times, and have not received any feedback. Does anyone out there have a website where I might be able to order a crown guard? The hex screw came loose on my dive case and I lost the guard. Thank you.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Benjamin, I have send you by email a shop link for you and it will be no problem to get a replacement CG. Your watch will be complete again soon. 

Enjoy your day
Clemens


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Never gets old, just more soul...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Halveye said:


> Never gets old, just more soul...
> 
> Your black Mother of Pearl dial is simply AWESOME!!! I need to get the same one


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

First Orca Bronze on ostrich strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mono 2, on strapcode super engineer 2










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mono 2 with bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

These look nice. How are these holding up after long term use? The interchangeable case seems novel.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

seedubs1 said:


> These look nice. How are these holding up after long term use? The interchangeable case seems novel.


I am swapping my Orca cases for the last 3-4 years, no far all perfect 

Top professional and top quality built for life


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey mood today LoL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beauty


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

^love that minimalist bezel with the grey dial!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It helps my psyche to drive around with a 2000Meter WR on wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Same grey Mono-2 Orca on grey H2O Nato


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Only Grey Dial:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas all !









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Same grey Mono-2 Orca on grey H2O Nato
> 
> View attachment 13746057
> 
> ...


you take much bette pictures or they simply show better when you display. Keep them coming!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Merry Christmas all !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want all these watches. Thanks for increasing my appetite and addiction .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on H2O Nato


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Black and white today for the beautiful Orca Torpedo


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The watch of Captain James T. Kirk  LoL...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos, strap is customized white alligator designed especially for this beautiful white Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Dress Polished on strapcode polished bandoleer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And now with an aquadive BoR bracelet, polished rice beads in middle 3 rows









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

The BOR looks very good!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In love with this Orca Case on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca polished dress case today on strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial on mono-2 case


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress Polish









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze on sublime H2O Nato.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Finally a blue inner orca module eye candy









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> Orca bronze on sublime H2O Nato.


Man that bronze looks fresh! Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first Orca Dive case









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue inner , 4mm sapphire double dome, on orca dive case









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono - white dial - red sturgeon strap


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Mono - white dial - red sturgeon strap
> 
> ]


Great shots I enjoyed the light showing off the contoured edges!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

4000 Meter WR, 6.7mm sapphire, blue dial, Dress Polish from 2 years ago. Sold it and found it again reuniting forever









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just ordered a non-polished white mop, orange minute with same beastly 6.7mm sapphire so I can play around and swap inner modules with this one . Better get back to work









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The joy of driving with a 4mm double dome, inner blue, dress polish orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure why, but I am always more pumped/feel stronger when I work-out with my H2O orca at the gym









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Burst of sunshine on the blue sandwich, 6.7mm sapphire, Dress polished case re-issue of early 2017









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am convinced h2o Orca WR levels helps my tennis game









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches & Wonders Miami event









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sometimes I feel alone posting in this thread (just kidding). Nothing like a 6.7mm or DD 4mm thick sapphire to feel watch complete !









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi H2O folks!

I'm pondering an H20 (loved them for a long time) and to be honest the 40mm marlin is the front runner. BUT...I am wondering if the orca torpedo case would work on my 6.75" wrist??

It's a gorgeous case and my favourite of the orcas.

Probably a stretch but if anyone here has pics of the torpedo in that wrist size range I would love to see them and here your thoughts.

Otherwise I'll just carry on mashing the like button


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is the torpedo on a 6.91 inch wrist. My wrist fluctuates between 6.875 and 7.125mm depending in gym, weather, salt intake... I would say it still wears large if you are accustomed to 40mm such as the seaforth. If you found the zelos swordfish large, then this one is certainly larger. Yet, we can all pull through as I see plenty of 6.5 inch wearing the apple watch, etc... just a matter of personal taste and relativity. I once had the zenton m45 which is 54mm lug-to-lug so the torpedo, and the other H2o's are to my size liking.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

maybe try a low risk risk/proposition out there? I don't have the torpedo currently, but if you know of someone who will lend you the outer case, I can lend you an inner grey for you to try out, and ship back if it is too large


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

and assuming you are not bothered by the torpedo's case size, the inner sunburst blue sandwich dial with the Torpedo is a fantastic combination right up your blue ally


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Here is the torpedo on a 6.91 inch wrist. My wrist fluctuates between 6.875 and 7.125mm depending in gym, weather, salt intake... I would say it still wears large if you are accustomed to 40mm such as the seaforth. If you found the zelos swordfish large, then this one is certainly larger. Yet, we can all pull through as I see plenty of 6.5 inch wearing the apple watch, etc... just a matter of personal taste and relativity. I once had the zenton m45 which is 54mm lug-to-lug so the torpedo, and the other H2o's are to my size liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I appreciate the effort 

Looks really good.

I can just make a 44mm MAGRETTE work.

It's probably safer to go with the 40mm marlin but I do love that torpedo case shape.

Now if only there was a 40mm torpedo....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> maybe try a low risk risk/proposition out there? I don't have the torpedo currently, but if you know of someone who will lend you the outer case, I can lend you an inner grey for you to try out, and ship back if it is too large


Wow. Super generous offer. Thank you for the kind offer. 

Not sure if I should enable myself quite that much yet  but I will let you know if/when I get there!

Love seeing your h20 pics. Keep them coming!

An h20 is now in my top 2 of next watches to get.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> and assuming you are not bothered by the torpedo's case size, the inner sunburst blue sandwich dial with the Torpedo is a fantastic combination right up your blue ally


I love their blue sunburst.

Looks excellent.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of things I love about the Orca dress case and all of them is the straight end between the lugs allowing a braceaholic easy exchange with other straight end bracelets (except the torpedo has curved ends). Here is the polished Orca dress case, 6.7mm sapphire. Inner blue sandwich on a polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

K2 6000m Titanium Beauty!!

IMG_3732[1] by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_3734[1] by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_3733[1] by Robert Terrill, on Flickr

IMG_3735[1] by Robert Terrill, on Flickr


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I need more sandwiches









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Dress Polish, 6.7mm sapphire, inner blue sunburst sandwich... a very personal favorite.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of my grail









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

more









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

While my Orca was about to sleep, I wondered how the real Orcas sleep?

https://sciencing.com/killer-whales-sleep-4569064.html









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very excited to add the 6.7mm sapphire white mop dial to the mini , but delightful orca collection. A DLC dress is next on deck









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Very excited to add the 6.7mm sapphire white mop dial to the mini , but delightful orca collection. A DLC dress is next on deck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you, Boatswain. You should try this Dress case one day....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This mother of all Pearls color changes is something to behold and admire









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> thank you, Boatswain. You should try this Dress case one day....




I am pretty sure an h20 is next up for me. Probably need to start with the marlin 40. I like the orca torpedo case a lot though.

They all look good, I just need a bigger wrist!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o white mother OP on strapcode suoer engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The white mother









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

My Orca Dive


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

White mop, dress case orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Torpedo,
> 
> View attachment 14011271
> 
> ...


I love that torpedo case!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to orca mop on super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crispy mop dial under the influence of lume









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca dress, 6.7mm sapphire, white mop on rubber. Enjoying this beast









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ideal for the gym









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial on grey phyton strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures of this beautiful Orca


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress orca , 6.7mm sapphire, inclining inlay, turbine bezel, white mop









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Dress orca , 6.7mm sapphire, inclining inlay, turbine bezel,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! This Orca white MOP is a must have, I have to get it for my Orca's collection


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Especially you will greatly appreciate the white mop.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My other h2o orca polished 6.7mm sapphire on just polished super engineer ll bracelet done locally









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White dive Orca on white rubber 

















View attachment 14078935


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beautiful white Orca. I super like to dive with this combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

So many possibilities with Orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Are all the H2O Orca lug-2-lug lengths over 52.5mm, like I seem to note on their site?

Or am I not searching hard enough?

My limit seems to be about 50mm without going goofy.......sure would like an Orca.

EDIT: I see rafy mentioned the H2O Marlin.......gotta check it out


.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Erion929 said:


> Are all the H2O Orca lug-2-lug lengths over 52.5mm, like I seem to note on their site?
> 
> Or am I not searching hard enough?
> 
> ...


from the website:

CASE LENGTH:	TORPEDO: 53,50mm / DIVE: 54.00mm / DRESS: 52.80mm / CLASSIC: 54.10mm / VINTAGE: 53.60mm / MONO: 52.70mm / MONO 2: 51mm


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Dark Overlord said:


> from the website:
> 
> CASE LENGTH:	TORPEDO: 53,50mm / DIVE: 54.00mm / DRESS: 52.80mm / CLASSIC: 54.10mm / VINTAGE: 53.60mm / MONO: 52.70mm / MONO 2: 51mm


Yeah, that's what I saw.....too big for me.

Looking at the Tiburon and Marlin models....just browsing.

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

About 52.8mm lug-to-lug on 7 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey Orca, today at the beach


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca vintage at the beach drying after after a dive


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures.

Nato Bond strap is from H2O, with many thanks to Clemens, so far it likes the salt sea water


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My baby here









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one on Monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst effect









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

There is beauty about the thick 6.7mm sapphire glass that pictures do not show










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue sandwich dress orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2013 orca dress polished case









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> 2013 orca dress polished case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. What size wrist do you have? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

just a 7 inch wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More dress orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress Orca, 6.7mm sapphire, mop dial on non-OEM Hirsch rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca dress on Cobra snake strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more pictures


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial, case and strap swapping


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos, I super like the grey dial with the Mono & Mono-2 cases, perfect for office work and beach playing with the kids LoL


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today bronze Orca with a desert-safari strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

some more pcitures


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love thy neighbor and thy blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Great White Orca. With a one of a kind glow























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Take cover! Torpedo fire 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Death Star Dive

GMT/DLC/CHAINS























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Is a turbine bezel an option?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Take cover! Torpedo fire


What a great dial! Lots of subtle detail and depth.

How do you find legibility with the silver on white indices?

I also love the torpedo case shape. Just wish it was a tad smaller.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo no-date


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Great White Orca. With a one of a kind glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this bezel Danny, I hope Clemens will do it again, a must have to me


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this sublime Orca Torpedo


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> What a great dial! Lots of subtle detail and depth.
> 
> How do you find legibility with the silver on white indices?
> 
> I also love the torpedo case shape. Just wish it was a tad smaller.


The dial is amazing. Not sure if you can see it in the photo but the centre part of the dial has a circular guilloch and is not a plain flat surface. It's really nice.

Zero issues with legibility with the silver/white. At least not for me.

Yeah a 40mm torpedo would be spectacular with a tapered 22mm bracelet or even a 20mm bracelet would be a dream come true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Gorgeous! Is a turbine bezel an option?


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> The dial is amazing. Not sure if you can see it in the photo but the centre part of the dial has a circular guilloch and is not a plain flat surface. It's really nice.
> 
> Zero issues with legibility with the silver/white. At least not for me.
> 
> ...


Oh man, yes that would be perfect.

Sign me up for a 40mm torpedo.

Any intel if that is a remote possibility?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Oh man, yes that would be perfect.
> 
> Sign me up for a 40mm torpedo.
> 
> Any intel if that is a remote possibility?


Unlikely unfortunately. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Unlikely unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Good to know anyway, wheels are now in motion at last for that marlin 40 I've drooled over for...what...3 years!?


----------



## wilderry (Feb 15, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Danny T said:
> 
> 
> > Unlikely unfortunately.
> ...


Excellent and might I dare say "about time"!! You will be impressed with the Marlin, I am wearing my 40 Marlin today actually. Love it. Are you going with the same minimalist bezel and design that you had in mind a few months ago?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wilderry said:


> Excellent and might I dare say "about time"!! You will be impressed with the Marlin, I am wearing my 40 Marlin today actually. Love it. Are you going with the same minimalist bezel and design that you had in mind a few months ago?


Thanks. 

Nothing finalized yet but thinking

Black shield dial
Minimalist sapphire inlay
Turbine bezel

Is there an H20 owners thread?
Lots of threads for individual models but if one doesn't exist maybe someone (Danny, Rafy?!?) could start one where folks can share about their H2Os generally and other news. I would be in on that as soon I had something other than hot air to contribute


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> Good to know anyway, wheels are now in motion at last for that marlin 40 I've drooled over for...what...3 years!?


Get er done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

My 3 over the years .. only have the polished blue now


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Orca DLC


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

DLC Turbine Torpedo









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> DLC Turbine Torpedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks SO good 

Great combo all around.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That looks SO good
> 
> Great combo all around.


Thanks, Boatswain. The inclining bezel and 6.7mm crystal is the icing on the cake.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks, Boatswain. The inclining bezel and 6.7mm crystal is the icing on the cake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I love the torpedo case
Great solid looking diver you have there.

But as it's a tad big for me I just (finally) ordered a 40mm marlin, same Dial and hands as your orca there.

Super pumped to join the H2O fam!


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

What a cool concept!!!!! Love this watch!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to this awesome blue orca, 6.7mm sapphire









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

H2O Watch said:


> Great to see the first new ORCAS arriving!
> 
> *Important Note:* *The ORCA bezel could NOT be removed by the customer on the ORCA series!*
> 
> We are using a completely different, much stronger bezel connection to the case. This is own developed and you will never loose a bezel, but the bezel is impossible to remove with the knife trick! Trying to remove the bezel will destroy case or bezel or both! We are not selling seperate bezels for the ORCA series. Only in already assembled in combination with the outer case.


Hi Clement,

What can I do if my bezel insert has cracked? (it's an older ceramic?? bezel insert). Do I have to purchase a whole new outer case, or can I get a replacement bezel insert?


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

Has the sandwich dial (originally offered on the Orca) been 'retired'??


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rneiman3 said:


> Has the sandwich dial (originally offered on the Orca) been 'retired'??


Unfortunately yes. No longer being offered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rneiman3 said:


> Hi Clement,
> 
> What can I do if my bezel insert has cracked? (it's an older ceramic?? bezel insert). Do I have to purchase a whole new outer case, or can I get a replacement bezel insert?


You'll have to email him directly and provide photos. He will advise you next steps.

[email protected]

I'd also recommend following up with a phone call.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the Orca portfolio









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the bubble dome









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great buddy! 

The blue with black bezel is a nice combo.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Black bezel, black dial, 6.7mm sapphire orca dress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beastly 6.7mm sapphire, orca dress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

hurricane armor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Vintage on H2O Nato


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More dress , 4mm sapphire, blue sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same on strapcode DLC bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on Horween leather strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More polished orca dress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca at breakfast









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This was one polished locally, orca dress outer case, 4mm inner blue sandwich









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished dress case on brushed tapering shark mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone have an Orca Torpedo _and _a Marlin? I'd like to know what the main differences are, dimensions or features, because I can't decide. I like the flat caseback of the Marlin but haven't seen the Torpedo yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Artie Lange said:


> Anyone have an Orca Torpedo _and _a Marlin? I'd like to know what the main differences are, dimensions or features, because I can't decide. I like the flat caseback of the Marlin but haven't seen the Torpedo yet.


I went back and forth a bit on the torpedo and the marlin but ultimately went with the marlin 40 (in order currently) as it looks like it will wear a bit smaller.

Love the case shape of the torpedo though and if it was 40mm I would have chosen it instead.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I went back and forth a bit on the torpedo and the marlin but ultimately went with the marlin 40 (in order currently) as it looks like it will wear a bit smaller. Love the case shape of the torpedo though and if it was 40mm I would have chosen it instead.


I'd get 44mm versions, the only difference I can tell is the torpedo is much wider, because the case extends to the crown at 3:00, whereas the Marlin only needs to extend down for the crown at 5:00


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca Dive, Lume Tuning with my Klaus X1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A pleasure to wear on my barely 7 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Artie Lange said:


> the only difference I can tell is the torpedo is much wider, because the case extends to the crown at 3:00, whereas the Marlin only needs to extend down for the crown at 5:00


I just found another difference according to the website: The Marlin is 15.50 thick, while the Orca Torpedo is only 13.50

If anyone here owns both, I'd love to see some photo comparing their profile thickness.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The torpedo or any orca depends on the thickness of the inner module which can be as thick as 17.5mm for the 4mm double dome sapphire 
.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress orca with 4mm domed sapphire









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> The torpedo or any orca depends on the thickness of the inner module which can be as thick as 17.5mm for the 4mm double dome sapphire


The case itself is always 13.50 but the total height depends on the sapphire?

I tried to configure one but selecting some options didn't work, like the steel bezels or certain dials. No indication of why.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artie Lange said:


> The case itself is always 13.50 but the total height depends on the sapphire?
> 
> I tried to configure one but selecting some options didn't work, like the steel bezels or certain dials. No indication of why.


Correct. If you go for the flat sapphire, the height or case thickness will stick to 13.5mm. From there it goes from, 15.5 to 17.5 depending on the other 3 options of sapphire thickness, etc.. You are correct that some bezel options are not available, but some dials are available only after you check out and requests these via the additional notes and requests. That is assuming the dials are offered in other Orcas such as the MOPs seen on the bronze orca. Kalmar certainly has many more dial color variations versus Orcas, but those don't have the beauty of interchangeable inner/outer modules offered in the orcas.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Imbiton said:


> You are correct that some bezel options are not available, but some dials are available only after you check out and requests these via the additional notes and requests. That is assuming the dials are offered in other Orcas


Thanks for the info, what I meant is it looks like either a stock issue, or a website issue, or both.

I'm configuring an Orca now and there are many inlays and dials to choose from, the problem is only some them change the photo when clicked on, and others do nothing.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Artie Lange said:


> Thanks for the info, what I meant is it looks like either a stock issue, or a website issue, or both.
> 
> I'm configuring an Orca now and there are many inlays and dials to choose from, the problem is only some them change the photo when clicked on, and others do nothing.


When configuring be sure to always click the little thumbnail photo, not the text underneath it. The H2O configurator works in mysterious ways


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

konax said:


> When configuring be sure to always click the little thumbnail photo, not the text underneath it. The H2O configurator works in mysterious ways


Still can't get either SS inlay or the Type 2 black dial to work.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Gotta take a pic in front of the band logo.

Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr
Untitled by Gavin Gear, on Flickr

i don't push this kind of stuff on you fine folks but if any of you are interested: 




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLL0DKCC6BnzT8-2JL0W6QA
https://www.facebook.com/DrVoidandTheDeathMachines


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Torpedo, the best most comfortable Orca case to wear so far


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty, under all angles  LoL...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Torpedo, the best most comfortable Orca case to wear so far
> 
> View attachment 14495195


I love the torpedo case Rafy and the dial and bezel combo. 

If I had bigger wrists it is absolutely the H2O I would own.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14495207


Interesting caseback, usually they protrude like a bump, this one actually looks like it flares out.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Such a great dial!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 2mm sapphire slightly dome blue sandwich, dress orca polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress orca/ dress shirt









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca on dive case


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubble dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

completing my series of Funko characters with H2O watches.... Bronze Orca with Brak.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

An Orca with character and attitude. Love how this has aged.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca Dive


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze Dive case


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

When having one polished orca, blue dial is not enough, one seeks every domed sapphire variant available. 2mm, 4mm, and 6.7mm herein









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! I

That makes it all make sense sense now 

Great collection.

Such a great blue


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow! I
> 
> That makes it all make sense sense now
> 
> ...


Thanks, Boatswain. Your black marlin looks superb. Hopefully one day, you will be able to review one with this blue dial. Cheers


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday twighlight with the 6.7mm sapphire, blue sandwich, polished dress orca case, on polished bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Classic "Black & Metal" Diver watch today with that lovely Torpedo 'no-date'.

Photos from Dubai Jumerai beach


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice rafy 

I love the torpedo case.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dress Case at the beach 

On H2O black Horween strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress orca, 2mm slight dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Orca Mono case and and the No-Date dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Torpedo black & white classic diver on H2O bracelet  The best comfortable H2O Orca to wear, even in scuba diving


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca, black and Steel.
I like it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Torpedo black & white classic diver on H2O bracelet  The best comfortable H2O Orca to wear, even in scuba diving
> 
> View attachment 14732305
> 
> ...


I love the torpedo!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Question: Clemens, any chance you will make available a turquoise blue orca inner module ? Orange? Or yellow? I love this blue and hoarding it in the meantime.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I haven´t made my mind about the new ORCA dials yet, but surely we will see some new ones in 2020. Not sure about the colors, but orange might be possible. In any case we will see some two color fading dials. These will look awesome.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This response has been affectionately received by me and many orca owners once they learn of this. Eager buyers await the new color schemes! Thanks. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca, It was my first Orca, I still love it like the first day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The grail saturday afternoon









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Is there a no-date option for the Orca?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

mule said:


> Is there a no-date option for the Orca?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks like there is... or was?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/offi...-thread-790240-post50355535.html#post50355535
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/offi...-thread-790240-post50547021.html#post50547021
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/offi...-thread-790240-post50606479.html#post50606479


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday the 24th with the Orca Dress Polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The orca dress, 4mm double dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Stainless Steel info of the Orca bezel is simply awesome


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca dress polished , as always









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The only Orca Dive Polished case I own, I must say, it has the best lug screw system ever experienced, and very comfortable even on a 7 inch wrister









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Double domed 4mm sapphire, orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Double domed 4mm sapphire, orca dress polished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it, really beautiful 

I will get that blue Orca dial, one of the best dial for the Orca series


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca white dial on black strap with lime stitching LoL


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> I love it, really beautiful
> 
> I will get that blue Orca dial, one of the best dial for the Orca series


It is quite a special sunray blue. The kalmar turquoise is compelling or better. I thought you had this blue already, if not, it is a must with your deep collection. Cheers

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ssgtmic (Sep 11, 2018)

New lover's first day - Mono Orca H2O


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I like colour generally, but the Orca black & white style in the Vintage case, is super classic and tip top


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks to Clemens for that very nice H2O Bond Nato, as for all H2O products, it is super quality  Solid and strong, using it for swimming and beach playing with the kids


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first H2o watch is this Dress Orca polished from january 2017.



























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The sunray blue hue without the sun








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And under the sun effect














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

orca dress polished, 6.7mm sapphire








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love he H2O mesh, it fit perfectly with any Orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love this black leather strap with green apple stitching, it is matching perfectly with my mask


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca dive on mesh














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DLC orca dress with blue inner 4mm sapphire


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca, black strap with green neon stitching


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mop dial








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DLC orca dress with blue dial, 4mm sapphire




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on brown canvas strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Unique Orca Watch for Happy April Fool's Day 

257g for the watch + 306g for the bracelet, so a total of 563g on the wrist!!


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

I already knew that you are crazy;-), Rafy, but that's... well... eh... (_speechless_)

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

(OK, now I saw your post in the FB-group - I'm successfully fooled Good photoshop! Or??????)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

GHK said:


> I already knew that you are crazy;-), Rafy, but that's... well... eh... (_speechless_)
> 
> :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> (OK, now I saw your post in the FB-group - I'm successfully fooled Good photoshop! Or??????)


Thanks 

In fact I hope to have given some ideas to Clemens (H2O Big Boss), for maybe one day a H2O made of Platinum


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello all! I have been reviewing the vast amounts of amazing pieces here for the past few days and I have to say I am impressed. Also - being 'very' late to this party, I just received my first Orca (new to me) from a member here on the forums and I don't think I have seen one like this pictured yet - could be wrong so apologies if somebody beat me already. I present to you my 'polished' Vintage cased Orca w/the awesome grey colored dial. Mounted on the factory leather w/polished buckle to match - I'm utterly in love with this animal and already looking at other cases and modules to build off of. I'll apologize for my meager photo skills and big thanks to all you enablers out there


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hooliganjrs said:


> Hello all! I have been reviewing the vast amounts of amazing pieces here for the past few days and I have to say I am impressed. Also - being 'very' late to this party, I just received my first Orca (new to me) from a member here on the forums and I don't think I have seen one like this pictured yet - could be wrong so apologies if somebody beat me already. I present to you my 'polished' Vintage cased Orca w/the awesome grey colored dial. Mounted on the factory leather w/polished buckle to match - I'm utterly in love with this animal and already looking at other cases and modules to build off of. I'll apologize for my meager photo skills and big thanks to all you enablers out there


Nothing wrong with those pics! 

That's a great looking combo. The various tones and textures of steel and grey work really well together. Love the dial especially.

Keep the pics coming and enjoy!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you sir! Really digging it so far and even got an Anthracite Isofrane inbound which should match nicely  Ok - now for a dumb question. The movement is slow - like around -24 seconds/day and I have tons of adjustment on the micro screw (roughly 5 secs per notch). Obviously I need to remove the caseback to do this which will kill the 200 BAR resistance, but this model is probably due for a full inspection/pressure test anyways before it hits serious water - I for the life of me don't see how to remove it? I know the screws on the back have to be removed - but once all the screws are out, it just sits there? I didn't use tools or anything to pry - just gentle finger force and nada. I went ahead and put all the screws back but I'd hate to have it sent back to Clemens for a simple regulation adjustment? Anyone here have any insight?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The grey iso will look excellent. 

I've never handled an orca so I will let others weigh in on your questions.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks again, I suspect it's probably a big no-no based on how over engineered this thing is but figured I'd ask - I'll hold out and see what others have to say.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Just an idea without any personal experience and guarantee: 
You mentioned that you have purchased this watch second hand, so it might be used for a longer time before and the bottom sticks to the case because of fine dust/dirt (or a sticky sealing ring). 
Remove the movement container from the outer case. I would carefully clean the edge of the bottom with water and a soft(!) brush and after removing the screws I would try to lift up the bottom with a suction cup or any sticky material. Maybe you could use a thin blade to lift the bottom.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

GHK said:


> Just an idea without any personal experience and guarantee:
> You mentioned that you have purchased this watch second hand, so it might be used for a longer time before and the bottom sticks to the case because of fine dust/dirt (or a sticky sealing ring).
> Remove the movement container from the outer case. I would carefully clean the edge of the bottom with water and a soft(!) brush and after removing the screws I would try to lift up the bottom with a suction cup or any sticky material. Maybe you could use a thin blade to lift the bottom.


Thank you for the input and def worth a shot. I did notice some fine rust on the inside of the case when I initially separated the module from the outer case - I suspect it had played in the ocean at some point and didn't get fully rinsed with fresh h20 (see what i did there 

Needless to say, i got her all cleaned up but i am assuming that the bottom lifts up once the 8 retaining screws are removed from the caseback? This thing has such tight tolerances, under a loupe it looks like the caseback is part of the movement/module case - it's hard to describe but I'll add some pics here if it helps the cause.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My small and mini H2O ollection getting a lot more intraday attention during this quarantine/stay at home.




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

hooliganjrs said:


> Thank you for the input and def worth a shot. I did notice some fine rust on the inside of the case when I initially separated the module from the outer case - I suspect it had played in the ocean at some point and didn't get fully rinsed with fresh h20 (see what i did there
> 
> Needless to say, i got her all cleaned up but i am assuming that the bottom lifts up once the 8 retaining screws are removed from the caseback? This thing has such tight tolerances, under a loupe it looks like the caseback is part of the movement/module case - it's hard to describe but I'll add some pics here if it helps the cause.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have never taken my Orca (Dive) apart but the caseback looks as I have expected. 
Now i would insert a small blade (f.e. pocket knife) into the gap between the caseback and the case and go around twisting the knife. Of course there a very small tolerances with the parts (It's a H2O;-)) so be careful, but it's also a very rigid build, so don't be afraid to apply some gentle force (It's a H2O).
And don't forget to add some (waterproof) grease to the sealing ring when you mount it again.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Boom! I got it, thanks to all for your input. Had to use my special bezel pry tool I've used on so many projects in the past and it worked perfectly on the Orca without any damage to the case. Now it's time to get this bad boy running right!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad you made it! It would be nice if you could show a pic of the opened case and the rear side of the caseback.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I should have done that damnit! I was so stoked at figuring it out I didn't even think about snapping some pics. If I need to make another adjustment, I will do that for the Orca owners. In the meantime, I can tell you the process.

First, you need to remove the module from the case, then remove the 8 set screws from the caseback. In my situation, I had to gently use my Seiko tool which has a perfect chamfer to break the caseback from the case. It's a blend of stable and direct pressure and it popped one side free, from there I gently walked the caseback tool around the circumference of the case and pulled the back away easy peasy with no marks or damage to the case. If you don't use a steady tool, I could see a lot of bad happening very quickly! What I dig about the caseback is it is very thick and the vitton/viton? gasket is part of the caseback - very cool indeed. Let me elaborate here: the gasket actually sits inside the caseback so imagine you had a top hat, then flip it upside down so the brim is at the top (this would represent the outside edge of the caseback). The hat part has a groove and the gasket sits inside this groove. You have to be very careful seating the caseback after everything is done with the movement as to not pinch the gasket. Just use direct pressure, hold (don't twist) and apply your 8 set screws like putting a spare tire on, alternating tightening on opposite ends until done. Of course I pressure tested when done and all passed fine, but no way do I have equipment to test 200 BAR. I'm a snorkeler at best so for my needs, I'm solid.

Another couple of cool points. The vitton/viton gasket (I swear I'll look up the spelling) was in exceptional shape - I was under the impression these gaskets are very brittle but mine looked great and passed my pressure test with ease. Oh, and in case anyone was wondering - it has a beautiful steel movement holder inside, no plastic anywhere!

Lastly, she's been holding a solid +/- 0 seconds on the wrist for several hours. If I did my math right, she should hit around +2 to +3 seconds a day on the wrist which is solid for me. Time to enjoy!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome work!

Satisfying no doubt.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DLC orca dress on stitched black leather , 2mm slight dome sapphire














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

On H2O Mesh bracelet it is the best, top comfortable, and very good for diving too


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Dive with 4mm sapphire bubble dome














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> On H2O Mesh bracelet it is the best, top comfortable, and very good for diving too
> 
> View attachment 15015907
> 
> ...


I 2nd the mesh recommendation - incredibly comfy and solid, but I had to upgrade to a beefier clasp just to complete the look.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

hooliganjrs said:


> I 2nd the mesh recommendation - incredibly comfy and solid, but I had to upgrade to a beefier clasp just to complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful set up with the Vintage Orca Polished/mesh


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More MOP dial 6.7mm sapphire, Dress polished case














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Piper (Jun 20, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!



Imbiton said:


> More MOP dial 6.7mm sapphire, Dress polished case
> View attachment 15031615
> View attachment 15031617
> 
> ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This while MOP dial for Orca is really Superb!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orchids & Orca Dive

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15039313
View attachment 15039317


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Domed GMT









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Domed GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really beautiful, I love it


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The torpedo orca. Very comfortable orca, but only orca with spring bars instead of lug screws. More difficult to swap bracelets that the other Orcas, so it will stay as is with this blue inner, 6.7mm sapphire sunray blue.
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> The torpedo orca. Very comfortable orca, but only orca with spring bars instead of lug screws. More difficult to swap bracelets that the other Orcas, so it will stay as is with this blue inner, 6.7mm sapphire sunray blue.
> View attachment 15042027
> View attachment 15042029
> View attachment 15042031
> ...


Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like the torpedo case.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I really like the torpedo case.


Thank you , Boatswain. It does wear a tad large on my 7 inch wrist, but enjoying its arrival to the rotation.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress DLC and Mop combo














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Thank you , Boatswain. It does wear a tad large on my 7 inch wrist, but enjoying its arrival to the rotation.
> View attachment 15043305
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Perfect with the H2O bracelet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the GMT 6.7mm inner module inside the Dress Polished case/bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono-2 Grey Dial


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o dress polished, sapphire insert, slight sapphire dome of 2mm, blue inner sandwich














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress polished, 6.7mm sapphire GMT module


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Digging this MOP creamy/white 6.7mm sapphire on DLC Orca Dress case


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MOPing dial on Dress Orca polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very addictive drug








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Very addictive drug
> View attachment 15099249
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The nice Orca family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I know I know.... One is not an Orca but a H2O nonetheless. My H2O family.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

yours look so perfect and tidy versus my batch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca on H2O Mesh today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Very addictive drug
> View attachment 15099249
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Nice to see your H2O squad all together! 

Unless there is more....?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks bud. Yes, there is just a little more. More importantly, H2O may be coming out with some new inner orca dials later this year. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This polished Dress Orca with MOP




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> This polished Dress Orca with MOP
> View attachment 15143065
> View attachment 15143067
> View attachment 15143069
> ...


Could be the best looking h20

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 dress orca polished , blue sunburst sandwich, 6.7mm sapphire




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And here is the same MOping dial but with an Orca Dive outer case




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca bubble dome




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15148433


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Third time to the beach today, I know I exaggerate... I am crazy...
> 
> Just preparing a new Orca series for the next week with 5 nice H2O straps and buckles
> 
> ...


The Orca mentor's blast from the past - Feb. 2016


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Third time to the beach today, I know I exaggerate... I am crazy...
> 
> Just preparing a new Orca series for the next week with 5 nice H2O straps and buckles
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Torpedo is perfect for scuba diving


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photo of this beauty. The H2O bracelet is matching perfectly with the Torpedo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Some more photo of this beauty. The H2O bracelet is matching perfectly with the Torpedo
> 
> View attachment 15166123
> 
> ...


Amazing Rafy! Absolutely beautiful 

That torpedo case is the best


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Amazing Rafy! Absolutely beautiful
> 
> That torpedo case is the best


Thanks my friend


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And now getting addicted to bronze polished


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished bronze with stainless steel , plus belt buckle combo




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Polished bronze with stainless steel , plus belt buckle combo
> View attachment 15182815
> View attachment 15182823
> View attachment 15182825
> ...


Is that one new for you?!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

yes, I traded a second dive case I was not using. for this bronze. I will probably order another orca bronze with a 12-hour bezel next.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze with mop dial on strapcode's bandoleer bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Bronze with mop dial on strapcode's bandoleer bracelet
> View attachment 15185505
> View attachment 15185507
> View attachment 15185509
> ...


The bronze with the light dial looks really nice. Seems most bronze watches have dark dials.

Nice!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

indeed master, we rarely see light colored dials with Bronze. As you know, the Orcas are made of two interchangeable components (outer case/inner module dial movement) allowing to experiment these variants. I only have two colors of inner modules now, but looking forward to the sunburst grey next and hoping Clemens/H2O comes out with some new Orca fumed dials or new colors!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday afternoon after cleaning the bronze orca case with brasso.




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Driving to morning tennis with the the shiny bronze dress case/mop dial, strapcode bandoleer bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

no beach today, but trek in the desert 

strap is H2O mesh


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey Orca Dial


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Strap is H2O grey leather strap, I very like its nice softness and good texture


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

New patina starting to develop on this Orca Dress bronze after a full polish




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Cleaned my DLC and then put the GMT module in it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Cleaned my DLC and then put the GMT module in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the bronze dress, mop dial














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze on H2O canvas strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca variants for today


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this bronze variant


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On leather shoes


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> On leather shoes
> View attachment 15233819
> View attachment 15233821
> View attachment 15233823
> ...


That's a great combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you Boatswain. Having much fun mixing it up with these Orcas.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few shades of the MOP dial


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today diving with Orca Torpedo on H2O bracelet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Today diving with Orca Torpedo on H2O bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15243511
> 
> ...


Always my favourite!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And on leather














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress polished, Sunburst blue dial 6.7mm sapphire














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished case with brushed bracelet 




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dress polished, sunburst blue 6.7mm inner module combo for today














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The concise, but proud state of the Polished Dress collection. More to come....














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A new inner bronze addition to the collection. Now i need a few more variants
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess H2O watch owners prefer to post on the h2o Facebook page of fans since it seems few Orca owners post here .














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

. On leather




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze outer, blue sunburst inner, on mesh























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This one today.
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> This one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice patina, well done


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 6.7mm thick sapphire inner blue sunburst Orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Home made canvas for the beautiful grey Orca. Using the grey Levis short of my wife  LoL...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun project. Nice work Rafy


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Outdoors and indoors with the 4mm domed sapphire, all polished dress orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Black and White No-Date Today ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Torpedo case today, the most confortable Orca ever


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca vintage on "Grey and Black" style with a small touch of orange


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More grey Orca on polished dress case/bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

There is just something funky about the orca mono case all brushed with grey dial!





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monolithic slab of steel shaped into an Orca






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More inner ..grey with 2 different cases





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All stainless, polished dress version























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the grey dial!

It’s a great and under-utilized tone for dive watches.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Orca? No Orca? Ahhh it don't matter.... it's a H2O









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Orca? No Orca? Ahhh it don't matter.... it's a H2O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need more participants on this thread so bring on all the h2os

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The inimitable Orca Torpedo with 6.7mm inner module on a 7.2 inch wrist























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> The inimitable Orca Torpedo with 6.7mm inner module on a 7.2 inch wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful that blue Orca dial, I love it on Torpedo case, and with that white bezel, it is superb!! I need to order the same


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raf1 - Thank you sir ambassador. you should do it sir. It is the 6.7mm sapphire so it has the inclining on the case. It would look great with all your straps and ocean pictures.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Dress - no-date


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another one with a black inner module, different dial






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same case, different inner module.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying this mix of brushed dress orca case, white bezel insert, 6.7mm sapphire blue sunburst, and the polished bracelet






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More orca color combo






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono-2 no-date


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weekend slacking is over. Back to work Monday with the all stainless dress blue orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca mixture





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that blue dial.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lume pics
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A rare all brushed look for me























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Orca diver bronze on Cheapest nato Marine National style strap.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Mono-2 - No date


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Orca Mono - alias the "Dodecahedron Diver"  LoL...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

These 2 configs in rotation
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dark Overlord said:


>


Sharp


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't live without mangos or h2o
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca swapping






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The orca torpedo snagging the mangos before the squirrels























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca grey dial Vintage case minimalist bezel on US Military Canvas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Some more photos of this beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Dress with sunburst blue dial, orange minute , 4000 WR























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca on US Military Canvas from Vietnam War.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2 H2o orcas for Sunday /Monday






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> Bronze Orca
> 
> View attachment 16043516
> 
> ...


Ah, very nice Rafy... this just illustrates what I think is Clemen's biggest design flaw in nearly all his model options... the lack of a no date option. Other than "The skull" he pretty much doesn't offer a no date dial. This looks so much cleaner and balanced instead of that tiny date circle jammed between the 4 and 5 as is his norm.

And unfortunately I really don't think he does the date well... it always looks like an afterthought to me. I've emailed him about it but he just suggested I go with the skull... just not too my taste.

Given all the combinations he offers you'd think he'd offer a few more no dates.... in the bronze or blue dials... that would get me back.

Unfortunately until he does I won't be coming back. He does make a beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ah, very nice Rafy... this just illustrates what I think is Clemen's biggest design flaw in nearly all his model options... the lack of a no date option. Other than "The skull" he pretty much doesn't offer a no date dial. This looks so much cleaner and balanced instead of that tiny date circle jammed between the 4 and 5 as is his norm.
> 
> And unfortunately I really don't think he does the date well... it always looks like an afterthought to me. I've emailed him about it but he just suggested I go with the skull... just not too my taste.
> 
> ...


I am a big fan of no-data dials, I have several H2O with no-date.

Once you start to get into no-date dial, it is difficult to come back 

Like you said no-date is nicer, the dial is more class, less crowded, and much better looking too my eyes.

I do not need at all the date feature for scuba diving 

And big plus for me who is swapping watches every day!!! No need to pass 5mn to adjust the correct date 

I am very happy that Clemens has increased a lot the number of No-Date Dials, especially for the Kalmar 2, and some other models too.

No-date dial is bringing the perfect symmetry 😘


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love this one even with a tiny date window that is too small for me to read it anyway, .so I am not concerned with the correct date any longer. Oh, It also becomes a no dater at least once every hour around 22 minutes passed the hour, but it would be cleaner without it or with a much larger window at 6pm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Some dress orcas, 2 different outer cases












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca on white H2O leather strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca bronze and Orca Vintage with 2 K1 friends on US Military Canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The orca torpedo massive/chunky on a 7.2 inch wrist, but delightful nevertheless
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Bond....James Bond... new shoes!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> The orca torpedo massive/chunky on a 7.2 inch wrist, but delightful nevertheless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Every time I see the torpedo it makes me wish a smaller version would appear some day. My favourite H2O case shape I think.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looks great. Every time I see the torpedo it makes me wish a smaller version would appear some day. My favourite H2O case shape I think.


Indeed. A 40mm-42mm would bring in a deluge of new buyers!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More black dial dress orca today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the Torpedo


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All steel variant






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of the most pleasing blue sunburst dials I have ever seen
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Help me choose, please. Can’t decide if the skull dial is too much and I’ll quickly tire of it. There’s also the lume issue: the skull being C3ish (and probably not lasting long because it’s black) and the hands/bezel being BGW9. On the other hand, I’m afraid that the other dial will be too boring and nothing unique. Anyone have experience with either? The plain black dial is dial #23, btw. I’ve looked through all available dials and these are the only two I’m interested in. Thoughts and opinions welcome, please.
Skull dial combo I’m interested in:









Dial 23. Seems like there’s some depth to the dial. The larger H1 hands are not offered with it, unfortunately.








Angle view of dial 23:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Help me choose, please. Can’t decide if the skull dial is too much and I’ll quickly tire of it. There’s also the lume issue: the skull being C3ish (and probably not lasting long because it’s black) and the hands/bezel being BGW9. On the other hand, I, afraid that the other dial will be too boring and nothing unique. Anyone have experience with either? The plain black dial is dial #23, btw. I’ve looked through all available dials and these are the only two I’m interested in. Thoughts and opinions welcome, please.
> Skull dial combo I’m interested in:
> View attachment 16158732
> 
> ...


I’d go dial 23. Lots of depth. 

From the Marlin version:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Help me choose, please. Can’t decide if the skull dial is too much and I’ll quickly tire of it. There’s also the lume issue: the skull being C3ish (and probably not lasting long because it’s black) and the hands/bezel being BGW9. On the other hand, I’m afraid that the other dial will be too boring and nothing unique. Anyone have experience with either? The plain black dial is dial #23, btw. I’ve looked through all available dials and these are the only two I’m interested in. Thoughts and opinions welcome, please.
> Skull dial combo I’m interested in:
> View attachment 16158732
> 
> ...


I'm a bit like you Ron... the whole skull thing is a bit meh... not sure why it's such a thing with watch manufacturers and buckle designers

I have two H2O's, one bronze and one a chrono.. both plain dials and love them both other than.... that date window...I really don't think Clemens does it well. It's this tiny little round thing. Better on the chrono.

Is much prefer some extra non date window options. 

Good luck with your choice. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze Orca Dress









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The pinkish zero patina bronze orca version






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The massive torpedo orca has no drilled holes, so awaiting quick release rubber straps for this one. In the meantime, only natos.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And this one bronze inner sandwich
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orcas on different straps






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Torpedo on FKM smooth rubber quick release for the the no drilled hole case
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I am in love with the Torpedo case, one of the most comfy Orca case


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Launched/acquired back in December of 2016, the polished h2o Orca dress
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Inner bronze module, 4mm domed sapphire, with the polished dress case/bracelet






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Vintage Grey Dial, on grey H2O leather strap with customized orange phosphorescent stitching


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Orca Vintage Grey Dial, on grey H2O leather strap with customized orange phosphorescent stitching
> 
> View attachment 16359949
> 
> ...


Stunning version. We love it 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Bronze Orca, one of my preferred Orca  

Strap is H2O soft leather 24/22 with bronze H2O buckle of course


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orcas in action this week





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Dress polished orcas driving






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And the orca bronze today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The hefty torpedo case


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

'Ordered one of their watches over a month ago. I had several questions I asked both on the web page and through their email. Never heard back from them, not once. Finally asked my credit card company to refund my purchase as there is clearly something going on with this company. Just FYI.

ali


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

aehaas said:


> 'Ordered one of their watches over a month ago. I had several questions I asked both on the web page and through their email. Never heard back from them, not once. Finally asked my credit card company to refund my purchase as there is clearly something going on with this company. Just FYI.
> 
> ali


That is strange. He is usually very responsive after you pay.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Ali, sorry for my not perfect email responses. I have answered one email from you, but never heard back. Your order got refunded in the meantime as per your request. 
I´m sometimes not the fastest in emails, but you are always welcome to give me a telephone call. I think that´s the best way and I would be glad to give you a call back to save you on the call costs.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Bronze


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

H2O Watch said:


> Hello Ali, sorry for my not perfect email responses. I have answered one email from you, but never heard back. Your order got refunded in the meantime as per your request.
> I´m sometimes not the fastest in emails, but you are always welcome to give me a telephone call. I think that´s the best way and I would be glad to give you a call back to save you on the call costs.


What number do I call and what would be a good time (your local) ? Lastly, who do I ask for?

ali


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

aehaas said:


> What number do I call and what would be a good time (your local) ? Lastly, who do I ask for?
> 
> ali


ali- it is right on the website, at the bottom right under "Contact us". Phone number, email, and physical address are there.


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

I had the pleasure of speaking with Clemens Helberg today on the phone. He is a very busy one man operation who is very picky about his product. A true microbrand with the highest standard of product. He has to balance being a family man with the rigors of a top notch machinist. 

It bothered me that it was hard to communicate with him but now I understand why this was difficult. Like many great things we will have to wait for parts and his time to meticulously put these watches together. 

I ordered a watch and will have to wait. It will be worth the time to acquire one of these exceptional instruments. 

ali


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like this bronze sandwich inner dial encased in polished stainless steel.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

inspired by @rafy1 at the Jersey ahore


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> .


what strap is this?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's the short version of the ZRC Navy re-issue. Came with my ZRC. I just bought a a large and medium right before they shut down the website to buy these since they announced they are closing for summer until Sept. 1. They feel silicone but comfortable. The key feature is that the lug holes size are large at around 2.6mm which makes h2o screw bars a cinch to go in/out Withdrawn = ZRC 1964 French Navy Re-Issue Blue in USA...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More rubber vents


----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> I really like this bronze sandwich inner dial encased in polished stainless steel.


Looks awesome!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

FortunateSon11 said:


> Looks awesome!


I have been totally hooked on Orcas since I received this one here, my first one over 5 years ago (6.7mm thick sapphire, 4000 Meters WR mammoth)


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

aehaas said:


> I had the pleasure of speaking with Clemens Helberg today on the phone. He is a very busy one man operation who is very picky about his product. A true microbrand with the highest standard of product. He has to balance being a family man with the rigors of a top notch machinist.
> 
> It bothered me that it was hard to communicate with him but now I understand why this was difficult. Like many great things we will have to wait for parts and his time to meticulously put these watches together.
> 
> ...


They’re great watches. Mr Helberg is one hell of a talented designer and his watches are a bargain for the level of quality. However, the customer service experience could be improved. H2O would benefit from hiring some more support staff to handle things like marketing, sales, email, shipping, etc. Tough to do for a small business though.

And a pic of course: Bezel color from diving for a few days.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Timascus inner module with polished crown on a polished case/bracelet plus lime action





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Orca Timascus inner module with polished crown on a polished case/bracelet plus lime action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

That a new one?!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Very cool!
> 
> That a new one?!


Yes, I think this one is called the Timascus dial, a
limited number made during the Exotic material sale. They also made them for the CH1 
and the Hydra models. I just asked Clemens to mod the crown and swap it to a polished crown instead of brushed


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The timascus dial is a a spectacle of shades/colors






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mixing modules/straps






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All bronze inner/outer module as it arrived
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Timascus orca dress polished, 4mm domed sapphire






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished H2o dress variants. The black 6.7mm sapphire with 4000 Meters WR and the 4mm blue with 2000 Meters WR





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aehaas (12 mo ago)

Just got: *H2O KALMAR 2 DEEP DIVER / 25000M WR / BLACK2BLUE FADING DIAL*

It is a thing of beauty. 

ali


















'Comes with a bunch of accessories. I am still waiting for the titanium bracelet but it will not be ready until the end of the year.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The polished Orca case with sapphire insert is the best orca case IMHO!























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

congrats on acquiring the beast 



aehaas said:


> Just got: *H2O KALMAR 2 DEEP DIVER / 25000M WR / BLACK2BLUE FADING DIAL*
> 
> It is a thing of beauty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same black dial on bronze case






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Timascus dial today , from one side the blue stands put while grey/black from the other angle






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca bronze after a brasso polishing









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Timascus color changing dial






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More orca versions






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 17012476
> 
> 
> View attachment 17012477
> ...


Great combo!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Torpedo





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca Mono no-date, H2O minimalist to the extreme


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca family























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Orca family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Awesome Orca collection!!! Congrats


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca mono-2 grey dial, on H2O canvas strap. I love the H2O canvas straps they are really super good quality and very comfortable. 😘


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Wow... Awesome Orca collection!!! Congrats


thanks, sir Phillip. I still have a few more dials. cases I would like to add in the months/years ahead!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished Timascus orca , sometimes blueish or grayish tones
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

